# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Du lịch Hàn Quốc và những thông tin bổ ích

## quynhhuong89

*Tham quan bảo tàng ở Hàn Quốc* 

*- Hàn Quốc tự hào với hàng loạt bảo tàng quốc gia và rất nhiều những bảo tàng chuyên đề dành cho những đối tượng riêng biệt. Các bảo tàng quốc gia trưng bày những hiện vật vô giá xuyên suốt chiều dài lịch sử 5000 năm của Hàn Quốc.* Một chút kiến thức thông qua các bảo tàng này sẽ giúp bạn hiểu hơn về văn hóa và lịch sử Hàn Quốc.
*Bảo tàng quốc gia*
*NATIONAL FOLK MUSEUM OF KOREA
(Bảo tàng Dân tộc Quốc gia Hàn Quốc)*  
Là bảo tàng quốc gia duy nhất về văn hóa dân gian, trưng bày khoảng 4.000 hiện vật về đời sống văn hóa.
Có 3 khu trưng bày cố định, 2 khu trưng bày đặc biệt, 1 cửa hàng và 1 phòng tài liệu.
- Địa chỉ: Sejongno, Jongno-gu, Seoul (bên trong cung điện Gyeongbukgung)
- Điện thoại: 02-720-3137
- Fax: 02-3704-3114
- Website: 국립민속박물관 홈페이지에 오신 것을 환영합니다.
- Đóng cửa: thứ Ba hàng tuần và ngày 1/1
*
NATIONAL PALACE MUSEUM OF KOREA
(Bảo tàng Cung điện Quốc gia Hàn Quốc)* 
Mở cửa lại vào tháng 8 năm 2005, Bảo tàng Cung điện Quốc gia Hàn Quốc trưng bày 40.000 hiện vật tái hiện lại lịch sử và văn hóa của triều đại Joseon.
- Địa chỉ: Sejongno, Jongno-gu, Seoul
- Đi lại: 5phút đi bộ từ cửa ra số 5 của ga Gyeongbukgung, đường tàu số 3. Hoặc, đi xe bus bất kì đến Gwanghwamun, đi bộ khoảng 5~10phút từ các trạm dừng xe bus.
- Điện thoại: 02-3701-7500
- Fax: 02-3701-7626
- Website: 국립고궁박물관
- Đóng cửa: thứ Hai hàng tuần
*NATIONAL MUSEUM OF CONTEMPORARY ART, KOREA
(Bảo tàng nghệ thuật đương đại Hàn Quốc)* 
Trưng bày cố định khoảng 800 tác phẩm hiện đại do các nghệ sĩ đương đại sáng tác. Các triển lãm đặc biệt thường được tổ chức tại đây suốt năm.
Một công viên trưng bày các tác phẩm điêu khắc ngoài trời làm tăng thêm vẻ đẹp của bảo tàng.
- Địa chỉ: Makgye-dong, Gwacheon-si, Gyeonggi-do
- Đi lại: Một xe bus con thoi từ cửa ra số 4 của ga Seoul Grand Park, đường tàu số 4
- Điện thoại: 02-2188-6000
- Fax: 02-2188-6123
- Website: :: 
- Đóng cửa: thứ Hai hàng tuần và ngày 1/1
*	CHUNCHEON NATIONAL MUSEUM
(Bảo tàng quốc gia thành phố Chuncheon)*
Bảo tàng có 4 gallery trưng bày cố định, 2 gallery đặc biệt, một thính phòng 200 chỗ, 1 sân khấu ngoài trời, một phòng hội nghị quốc tế, các phòng diễn thuyết, và một thư viện.
Các gallery trưng bày cố định cung cấp cái nhìn tổng quan về quá trình nghiên cứu những di tích có trong tỉnh Gangwon-do cũng như trưng bày những di tích mới phát hiện.
- Địa chỉ: San 27-1, Seoksa-dong, Chuncheon-si, Gangwon-do
- Đi lại: đi taxi từ bến xe Chungcheon Intercity Bus Terminal đến Aemakgol (khoảng 20phút)
- Điện thoại: 033-260-1510/7
- Fax: 033-260-1519
- Website: 국립춘천박물관
- Đóng cửa: thứ Hai hàng tuần và ngày 1/1
*BUYEO NATIONAL MUSEUM
(Bảo tàng quốc gia Buyeo)* 
Khoảng 7.000 hiện vật từ thời tiền sử và nghệ thuật Phật giáo, như lư trầm hương mạ vàng từ thời Baekje, bức hình của Đức Phật, những đồ bằng đất nung cũng được trưng bày tại đây.
- Địa chỉ: Dongnam-ri, Buyeo-eup, Buyeo-gun, Chungcheongnam-do
- Đi lại: đi bộ 10phút từ bến xe Buyeo Bus Terminal
- Điện thoại: 041-833-8562/3
- Fax: 041-834-6321
- Website: 국립부여박물관
- Đóng cửa: thứ Hai hàng tuần và ngày 1/1	
*GONGJU NATIONAL MUSEUM
(Bảo tàng quốc gia Gongju)*
Trưng bày khoảng 1.300 hiện vật từ lăng mộ của vua Muryeong thời Baekje (bia đá, những con vật canh bằng đá, vương miện của vua và hoàng hậu, vòng đeo tai, vòng cổ), các bức tượng Phật, các mái nhà cổ và bình lọ.
- Địa chỉ: Ungjin-dong, Gongju-gu, Chungcheongnam-do
- Đi lại: đi xe bus số 8 từ bến xe Gongju Intercity Bus Terminal và xuống ở điểm dừng cuối cùng
- Điện thoại: 041-850-6360
- Fax: 041-856-8396
- Website: 국립공주박물관
- Đóng cửa: thứ Hai hàng tuần và ngày 1/1
*CHEONGJU NATIONAL MUSEUM
(Bảo tàng quốc gia Cheongju)* 
Trưng bày 9.500 hiện vật quý báu từ thời tiền sử, thời Tam Quốc, và từ triều đại Goryeo đến triều đại Joseon được phát hiện ở miền Trung.
- Địa chỉ: Myeongam-dong, Sangdang-gu, Cheongju-si, Chungcheongbuk-do
- Đi lại: đón các chuyến xe bus số 230, 231, 232 hoặc 233 từ bến xe Bus Terminal
- Điện thoại: 043-252-0710
- Fax: 043-258-0711
- Website: http://cheongju.museum.go.kr
- Đóng cửa: thứ Hai hàng tuần và ngày 1/1	
*DAEGU NATIONAL MUSEUM
(Bảo tàng quốc gia Daegu)*
Trưng bày mô hình kích thước thật và cả thu nhỏ của các tòa nhà, bao gồm cả trường dạy Nho giáo Byeongsanseowon ở Andong, bản gốc và bản sao nghệ thuật thư pháp của các học giả cũng được trưng bày tại đây.
- Địa chỉ: Hwanggeum-dong, Suseong-gu, Daegu
- Đi lại: đón xe bus số 242 hoặc 514 từ ga Dong Daegu Railroad Station
- Điện thoại: 053-768-6051
- Fax: 053-768-6053
- Website: 국립대구박물관
- Đóng cửa: thứ Hai hàng tuần và ngày 1/1
*GYEONGJU NATIONAL MUSEUM
(Bảo tàng quốc gia Gyeongju)*  
Một trong những bảo tàng đẹp nhất Hàn Quốc, với hơn 200.000 hạng mục, bao gồm 17.000 đồ thủ công từ thời Silla.
Các hiện vật được trưng bày: rìu đá, tượng Đức Phật, một vương miện bằng vàng, chiếc chuông đồng của Seongdeok Đại đế, và chùa chiền.
- Địa chỉ: Inwang-dong, Gyeongju-si, Gyeongsangbuk-do
- Đi lại: đón các xe bus số 11, 600, 604 và 609 từ ga Gyeongju Railroad Station
- Điện thoại: 054-740-7518, 7538
- Fax: 054-740-7522, 7545
- Website: http://gyeongju.museum.go.kr
- Đóng cửa: thứ Hai hàng tuần và ngày 1/1	
*GIMHAE NATIONAL MUSEUM
(Bảo tàng quốc gia Gimhae)*
5.000 di tích của thời Gaya (42-562) giới thiệu về các nền văn hóa thời kì đồ đá mới và đồ đồng của vùng Đông Nam.
- Địa chỉ: Gusan-dong, Gimhae-si, Gyeongsangnam-do
- Đi lại: đón các xe bus số 1, 2, 4, 7, 9, 16 và 24 từ bến xe Gimhae Bus Terminal
- Điện thoại: 055-325-9332
- Fax: 055-325-9334
- Website: http://gimhae.museum.go.kr
- Đóng cửa: thứ Hai hàng tuần và ngày 1/1
*JINJU NATIONAL MUSEUM
(Bảo tàng quốc gia Jinju)*  
Bảo tàng có 6.000 hiện vật và các di tích đặc trưng liên quan đến Imjinwaeran (thời kỳ Nhật Bản đô hộ Hàn Quốc năm 1592)
- Địa chỉ: Namseong-dong, Jinju-si, Gyeongsangnam-do (bên trong pháo đài Jinjuseong Fortress)
- Đi lại: đón các xe bus số 15 hoặc 25 từ bến xe Express Bus Terminal
- Điện thoại: 055-742-5951
- Fax: 055-745-7020
- Website: http://jinju.museum.go.kr
- Đóng cửa: thứ Hai hàng tuần và ngày 1/1	
*JEONJU NATIONAL MUSEUM
(Bảo tàng quốc gia Jeonju)
*Trưng bày 2.000 hạng mục bao gồm các nông cụ cổ, mô hình đồ ăn, mô hình các nghi lễ cộng đồng tạ ơn Chúa trời và các điệu múa dân gian. Giấy lụa Hàn Quốc và các công cụ sản xuất cũng được trưng bày tại đây.
- Địa chỉ: Hyoja-dong 2 (i)-ga, Wansan-gu, Jeonju-si, Jeollabuk-do
- Đi lại: đón các xe bus số 36, 51 hoặc 118 từ ga Jeonju Railroad Station
- Điện thoại: 063-223-5651
- Fax: 063-223-5653
- Website: http://jeonju.museum.go.kr
- Đóng cửa: thứ Hai hàng tuần và ngày 1/1
*GWANGJU NATIONAL MUSEUM
(Bảo tàng quốc gia Gwangju)* 
Trưng bày các di tích từ thời đồ đá cũ, thời Goryeo và Joseon; bao gồm các di tích Phật giáo, tranh và đồ thủ công, cũng như các di tích của một số triều đại Trung Hoa được khôi phục lại.

- Địa chỉ: Maegok-dong, Buk-gu, Gwangju
- Đi lại: đón các xe bus số 16, 19, 26, 35, 55 hoặc 114 đến bảo tàng
- Điện thoại: 062-570-7000
- Fax: 062-570-7015
- Đóng cửa: thứ Hai hàng tuần và ngày 1/1

*JEJU NATIONAL MUSEUM
(Bảo tàng quốc gia Jeju)*

Trưng bày và bảo quản các đồ tạo tác về văn hóa và lịch sử của đảo Jejudo

- Địa chỉ: Geonip-dong, Jeju-si, Jejudo
- Đi lại: 20phút đi taxi từ sân bay quốc tế Jeju
- Điện thoại: 064-720-8000
- Fax: 064-720-8150
- Website: http://jeju.museum.go.kr
- Đóng cửa: thứ Hai hàng tuần và ngày 1/1
Bảo tàng chuyên đề ở Seoul
*KIMCHI FIELD MUSEUM
(Bảo tàng Kimchi)*  

Bảo tàng hoàn toàn dành cho món kimchi nổi tiếng thế giới. Một chuyến viếng thăm sẽ mang lại cho bạn nhiều điều thú vị về kimchi mà rất nhiều người Hàn Quốc không biết, về giá trị dinh dưỡng của nó, về cách làm và cách bảo quản kimchi theo cách đơn giản và vô cùng dễ hiểu.

Bảo tàng trưng bày các dụng cụ nấu ăn, các loại kimchi, các vại đựng kimchi và nhiều thứ khác liên quan đến kimchi.

- Địa chỉ: Samseong-dong, Gangnam-gu, Seoul
- Đi lại: xuống tàu ở ga Samseong, đường tàu số 2 (bên trong COEX Mall). COEX và ga được nối với nhau bằng hầm đường bộ
- Điện thoại: 02-6002-6456
- Website: Ǯ���
- Đóng cửa: thứ Hai hàng tuần, Tết Trung Thu, Giáng Sinh, Tết Nguyên Đán và ngày 1/1

*MUSEUM OF KOREAN EMBROIDERY
(Bảo tàng thêu thùa Hàn Quốc)*

Bảo tàng trưng bày các sản phẩm thêu thùa phức tạp và đòi hỏi sự tỉ mỉ do phụ nữ Hàn Quốc làm ra từ năm 1976. Bảo tàng hiện lưu giữ hơn 1.000 tác phẩm thêu truyền thống quý hiếm, các trang phục cũng như các bức bình phong được thêu thùa. Các bức tranh Phật giáo và các đồ trang trí được sưu tầm. Các triển lãm đặc biệt và các triển lãm quốc tế thường được tổ chức ở đây.

- Địa chỉ: Nonhyeon-dong, Gangnam-gu, Seoul
- Đi lại: 2phút đi bộ từ cửa ra số 10 của ga Hakdong, đường tàu số 7
- Điện thoại: 02-515-5114/7
- Đóng cửa: thứ Bảy hàng tuần và các ngày lễ
*MUSEUM OF KOREA TRANDITIONAL MUSIC
(Bảo tàng âm nhạc truyền thống Hàn Quốc)*  

Bảo tàng có một phòng lịch sử âm nhạc truyền thống (khu vực để khám phá âm nhạc cổ điển Hàn Quốc từ gốc rễ), 53 nhạc cụ truyền thống Hàn Quốc và 135 nhạc cụ truyền thống của các nước khác, một phòng tài nguyên âm nhạc truyền thống (bao gồm hơn 20.000 văn bản liên quan đến âm nhạc truyền thống, các bản nhạc, bản ghi âm, đĩa CD và các cuốn băng video), một phòng hòa âm và một phòng thuyết trình.

- Địa chỉ: Seocho-dong, Seocho-gu, Seoul
- Đi lại: cửa ra số 1 của ga Bangbae, đường tàu số 2; hoặc cửa ra số 5 của ga Nambu Terminal, đường tàu số 3
- Điện thoại: 02-580-3130
- Website: http://ncktpa.go.kr
- Đóng cửa: thứ Hai hàng tuần và ngày 1/1

*AGRICULTURAL MUSEUM
(Bảo tàng Nông nghiệp)*

Mở cửa lần đầu tiên vào năm 1987. Tháng 6 năm 2005 Bảo tàng Nông nghiệp mở cửa trở lại với một diện mạo mới hơn. Đây là nơi du khách có thể hiểu rõ hơn về lịch sử và truyền thống của nền nông nghiệp Hàn Quốc với khoảng 2.000 di sản nông nghiệp được trưng bày tại 3 khu chính: Lịch sử Nông nghiệp, Đời sống Nông nghiệp, và Quảng bá Nông nghiệp.

- Địa chỉ: Chungjeongno 1-ga, Jung-gu, Seoul
- Đi lại: 3phút đi bộ từ cửa ra số 5 của Seodaemun, đường tàu số 5
- Điện thoại: 02-2080-5727/8
- Website: 농업박물관
- Đóng cửa: Chủ nhật hàng tuần và các ngày nghỉ lễ
*SEOUL MUSEUM OF HISTORY
(Bảo tàng lịch sử Seoul)*  

Nằm trong khuôn viên của cung điện Gyeonghuigung, một trong năm cung điện hoàng gia ở khu downtown Seoul, bảo tàng nổi bật về lịch sử và văn hóa của Seoul xuyên suốt từ thời kỳ tiền sử đến đương đại mà điểm nhấn là triều đại Joseon (1392-1910).

- Địa chỉ: Sinmunno 2(i)-ga, Jongno-gu, Seoul
- Đi lại: cửa ra số 4 của ga Seodaemun, hoặc cửa ra số 7 của ga Gwanghwamun trên đường tàu số 5
- Điện thoại: 02-724-0114
- Website: http://museum.seoul.kr
- Đóng cửa: thứ Hai hàng tuần và ngày 1/1

*TTEOK-KITCHEN UTENSIL MUSEUMS
(Bảo tàng Bánh Tteok và Dụng cụ bếp)*

Nếu muốn xem nhà bếp Hàn Quốc truyền thống và các công cụ nấu ăn hãy ghé thăm Bảo tàng Bánh Tteok và Đồ làm bếp. Bảo tàng Bánh Tteok trưng bày các loại bánh gạo truyền thống của Hàn Quốc và các công cụ làm ra nó, giới thiệu các loại khẩu vị và các khuôn mẫu khác nhau qua từng thời kỳ, giải thích mối quan hệ gắn bó của chúng với đời sống của người dân Hàn Quốc. Bảo tàng Dụng cụ làm bếp tái tạo lại không khí bếp núc với mô hình nhà bếp truyền thống được trang bị đầy đủ dụng cụ làm bếp, bàn ăn và các đồ chứa thực phẩm như jangdokdae (một loại vại lớn bằng đất nung có nắp đậy, dùng để đựng kimchi, bột ớt đỏ, bột đậu nành, và thực phẩm lên men).

- Địa chỉ: Waryong-dong, Jongno-gu, Seoul
- Đi lại: từ cửa ra số 7 của ga Jongno 3(sam)-ga, đường tàu số 1, 3 hoặc 5, đi bộ 100m theo hướng cung Changdeokgung.
- Điện thoại: 02-741-5414
- Website: http://tkmuseum.or.kr
- Đóng cửa: Tết Trung thu và Tết Nguyên Đán
Bảo tàng chuyên đề ở các khu vực khác
*MOK-A MUSEUM
(Bảo tàng Mok-A)*  

Bên trong bảo tàng là 6.000 tác phẩm Phật giáo, bao gồm kinh Phật, các vật bằng đồng, bằng đá, và bằng gỗ; các bức tranh, và các tác phẩm thư pháp. Trong công viên điêu khắc ngoài trời là khoảng 100 tác phẩm bằng đồng và bằng đá bao gồm hàng loạt hình ảnh về Đức Phật, một ngôi chùa tam thạch và một ngôi tháp dạng chuông.

- Địa chỉ: Iho-ri, Gangchon-myeon, Yeoju-si, Gyeonggi-do
- Đi lại: đón các xe bus số 10 hoặc 10-1 tại bến xe Yeoju Bus Terminal
- Điện thoại: 031-885-9952
- Fax: 031-885-9951
- Website: http://moka.or.kr

*HO-AM ART MUSEUM
(Bảo tàng nghệ thuật Ho-Am)*

15.000 hiện vật có giá trị từ thời kỳ tiền sử cho đến hiện đại. Cảnh quan xung quanh bao gồm Vườn Heewon (khu vườn kiểu truyền thống của Hàn Quốc) và công viên Everland gần đó (công viên giải trí khổng lồ) khiến cho bảo tàng này càng đáng để bạn ghé thăm. 

- Địa chỉ: 204 Yongin-si, Gyeonggi-do
- Đi lại: đón các chuyến xe bus số 1500 và 1500-1 từ ga Yangjae, đường tàu số 3; và một chuyến xe bus con thoi từ cửa chính của công viên Everland
- Điện thoại: 031-320-1806
- Fax: 031-320-1809
- Website: http://hoammuseum.org
- Đóng cửa: thứ Hai hàng tuần
*CHAMSORI GRAMOPHONE & EDISON MUSEUM
(Bảo tàng Edison và máy hát Chamsori)*  

Một bộ sưu tập của 4.500 vật đáng nhớ, 1.500 trong số đó được trưng bày bất cứ lúc nào, các tài liệu lịch sử về những chiếc máy tạo âm thanh.

- Địa chỉ: Songjeong-dong, Gangneung-si, Gangwon-do
- Đi lại: đón các xe bus số 19-1, 21, hoặc 48 đi hướng Songjeong từ bến xe Gangneung Bus Terminal đến bảo tàng (25phút)
- Điện thoại: 033-625-2500
- Đóng cửa: mở cửa hàng ngày

*CHEONGJU EARLY PRINTING MUSEUM
(Bảo tàng in ấn thời kỳ đầu ở Cheongju)*

Bảo tàng này được mở cửa vào tháng 3 năm 1992 ở Cheongju, tỉnh Chungcheongbuk-do, cạnh đền Heungdeoksa. Ở đây có hai khu trưng bày, Văn hoá In ấn, và khu còn lại là đền Heungdeoksa. Trước kia du khách có thể tìm hiểu lịch sử in ấn của Hàn Quốc bằng cách sử dụng bản in bằng gỗ với các con chữ kim loại có thể di chuyển.

- Địa chỉ: Uncheon-dong, Heungdeok-gu, Cheongju-si, Chungcheongbuk-do
- Đi lại: đón taxi từ ga Cheongju Railway Station (khoảng 15phút)
- Điện thoại: 043-269-0556
- Website: http://jikjiworld.cjcity.net/jikjiworld
- Đóng cửa: thứ Hai hàng tuần, Tết Trung thu, Tết Nguyên Đán và ngày 1/1
*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Lối vào phim trường Nàng Dae Jang Geum đỏ rực trong nắng thu, đảo Nami lãng mạn trong sắc vàng. Dưới đây là những hình ảnh mùa thu Hàn Quốc do bạn Trọng Lĩnh gửi.*


Lá cây chuyển màu vàng đỏ, rực rỡ khu trường quay phim Chuyện tình mùa đông nổi tiếng của Hàn Quốc.


Lá đỏ phủ kín lối vào phim trường phim Báu vật hoàng cung.

Thanh niên Hàn Quốc dạo chơi giữa hai hàng cây vàng rực lá thu.

Cây cầu thơ mộng trên đảo Nami, cách Seoul 63 km. Đây là phim trường của bộ phim Bản tình ca mùa đông.

Du khách chụp ảnh dưới tán lá đỏ ở Nami.

*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Khi đi du lịch bên Hàn Quốc, việc đi lại sao cho thuận tiện là điều mong muốn của các du khách. Thông Tin Hàn Quốc xin giới thiệu cho du khách một loại phương tiện đi lại: ô tô. Qúa trình thuê ô tô như thế nào? Chúc du khách có một chuyến đi vui vẻ*
*Thuê ôtô* 



Du khách có thể thuê ôtô riêng với giá cả dao động từ 62.000~460.000W/ngày.
*Để thuê được xe ôtô, bạn cần phải thoả mãn các điều kiện sau:
*
    * Có trên 1 năm kinh nghiệm lái xe
    * Có bằng lái xe quốc tế
    * Trên 21 tuổi
    * Có hộ chiếu hợp lệ
    * Thanh toán bằng thẻ tín dụng (credit card)

Bởi vì luật giao thông Hàn Quốc rất khác so với Việt Nam, cộng thêm việc không quen đường xá nên cách tốt nhất là bạn thuê tài xế kèm theo xe. Nếu muốn thuê thêm tài xế, bạn cần phải chuẩn bị để trả tiền ăn ở cho tài xế. Giá thuê tài xế ở Seoul dao động từ 142.000~510.00W cho 10 tiếng/ngày, đã bao gồm cả tiền thuê xe.

Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết, có thể gọi điện đến Hiệp hội Cho thuê xe Hàn Quốc (Korea Rent-a-Car Association) theo số 02-525-4962 hoặc Hiệp hội Cho thuê xe Seoul (Seoul Car Rental Association) theo số 02-525-9076/8.
*Các hãng cho thuê xe:*

    * Hertz (Kumho), ĐT: 02-797-8000, Website: ktkumho
    * VIP (Avis), ĐT: 1544-1600, Website: www.avis.co.kr

*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Đường biển* 

*Du lịch đường thuỷ là một trong những cách thú vị nhất để tham quan Hàn Quốc. Có các tuyến phà nối liền Busan và Jeju, Mokpo và Hongdo, Pohang và Ulleungdo...*

*1. Các tuyến đường biển quốc tế:*

Thành phố Busan có hải cảng lớn nhất Hàn Quốc, và là thành phố lớn thứ hai, sau Seoul. Hải cảng quốc tế này là cửa ngõ chính của Hàn Quốc ra thế giới (phần lớn là đến và đi từ Nhật Bản). Một hải cảng quốc tế nữa là Incheon, giao dịch với Trung Quốc.

Danh sách dưới đây liệt kê các công ty có dịch vụ phà giữa Hàn Quốc với Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc với Trung Quốc, và Hàn Quốc với Nga. Cho phép nhập cảnh ngắn hạn đối với xe ôtô riêng, yêu cầu giấy tờ sở hữu thuộc về hành khách đến Hàn Quốc bằng phà. Danh sách này còn có tuyến tốc hành giữa Busan-Fukuoka (Nhật Bản).
*Hàn Quốc - Nhật Bản*Tuyến phà: Busan - Fukuoka
Công ty đảm trách (điện thoại, website): Korean Marine Express (ĐT: 02-730-8666, 051-442-6111; www.kmx.co.kr)
Korea Ferry (ĐT: 02-775-2323, 051-466-7799; :::)
Mire Jet (ĐT: 051-441-8200; :: )
*Tuyến phà*: Busan - Osaka 	
Công ty đảm trách (điện thoại, website): Panster Enterprise (ĐT: 051-462-5482)
*Tuyến phà* Busan - Shimonoseki 	
Công ty đảm trách (điện thoại, website): Pukwan Ferry (ĐT: 02-738-0055, 051-464-2700; www.pukwan.co.kr)
*Tuyến phà* Busan - Tsushima (Daemado) 	
Công ty đảm trách (điện thoại, website):  Dae-a Ferry (ĐT: 054-242-5111; (주)대아고속해운)
*Hàn Quốc - Trung Quốc*
*Tuyến phà* Incheon - Dalian 	
Công ty đảm trách (điện thoại, website): Dae-in Ferry (ĐT: 02-3218-6550, 032-891-7100; 대인훼리)
Tuyến phà Incheon - Dandong 	
Công ty đảm trách (điện thoại, website): Dandong International Ferry (ĐT: 02-713-5522, 032-891-3322; Untitled Document)
*Tuyến phà* Incheon - Shidao 	
Công ty đảm trách (điện thoại, website): Hwadong Ferry (ĐT: 02-318-1581, 032-891-8877; Untitled Document)
*Tuyến phà* Incheon - Tianjin 	
Công ty đảm trách (điện thoại, website): Jincheon Ferry (ĐT: 02-515-6317, 032-777-8260; Welcome to jincheon.co.kr)
*Tuyến phà* Incheon - WeihaiIncheon - Qingdao 	
Công ty đảm trách (điện thoại, website):  Weidong Ferry (ĐT: 02-3271-6753, 032-777-0490/4; Weidong Ferry)
*Tuyến phà* Incheon - Yantai 	
Công ty đảm trách (điện thoại, website): C & K Ferry (ĐT: 02-360-6900, 032-891-8880; Untitled Document)
*Tuyến phà* Incheon - Yingkou 	
Công ty đảm trách (điện thoại, website): Bumyeong Ferry (ĐT: 02-733-1300, 032-891-5555)
*Tuyến phà* Pyeongtaek - Rizhao 	
Công ty đảm trách (điện thoại, website): Hwanghae Ferry (ĐT: 02-850-8800, 031-682-9120)
*Tuyến phà* Pyeongtaek - Rongcheong 	
Công ty đảm trách (điện thoại, website): Dalong Ferry (ĐT: 02-511-9061, 031-683-0992; ::: )

*Hàn Quốc - Nga**Tuyến phà* Sokcho - Zarubino 	
Công ty đảm trách (điện thoại, website): Dongchun Ferry (ĐT: 02-720-0101, 033-683-2100; 
2금융권직장인대출 > 직장인대출 질문)

*Vé liên thông Hàn Quốc/Trung Quốc:

Loại vé này hỗ trợ du lịch giữa hai nước với việc giảm giá trên các chuyến xe lửa Saemaeul ở Hàn Quốc, một chuyến xe lửa hạng sang ở Trung Quốc, và một chuyến phà giữa Incheon Hàn Quốc và Tianjin Trung Quốc.

Đặt vé trước tại các văn phòng sau:

    * Đại lý du lịch Dae-a: Seoul (ĐT: 82-2-514-6226, Fax: 82-2-514-8053)
    * Đại lý du lịch Hwaun: Bắc Kinh (ĐT: 86-10-5189-2422)

Vé có giá trị 20 ngày kể từ ngày đầu tiên lên tàu.

*Vé liên thông Hàn Quốc/Nhật Bản:

Là loại vé cho phép du khách du lịch vòng quanh Hàn Quốc và Nhật Bản bằng xe lửa, chuyển tàu giữa hai quốc gia bằng phà giữa Busan và Shimonoseki. Hệ thống này được hợp tác phát triển giữa KNR (Korea National Railroad) và JNR (Japan National Railroad) và một công ty phà sẽ đảm đương nhiệm vụ chung chuyển giữa hai nước mang lại khoản tiết kiệm tương đối lớn cho du khách.

    * Giảm giá: 30% cho KTX (tàu tốc hành ở Hàn Quốc), 9~30% cho hệ thống xe lửa ở Nhật Bản, và 30% khi đi phà.
    * Các đại lý du lịch: Đại lý Du lịch Hongik ở Seoul (ĐT: 82-2-717-1002), Đại lý du lịch Nippon ở Osaka (ĐT: 81-6-6312-1253)

Vé có giá trị 1 tuần kể từ ngày lên tàu.
*2. Các tuyến phà nội địa:*

Du lịch đường thuỷ là một trong những cách thú vị nhất để tham quan Hàn Quốc. Có các tuyến phà nối liền Busan và Jeju, Mokpo và Hongdo, Pohang và Ulleungdo...

Để biết thêm chi tiết về các tuyến đường thủy nội địa, giờ khởi hành và giá vé, vui lòng liên hệ với Hiệp hội Vận tải thuỷ Hàn Quốc - Korea Shipping Association (ĐT: 02-6096-2000) hoặc các bến phà được liệt kê bên cạnh.
*Danh sách các bến phà chính*Busan (ĐT: 051-660-0256) 	
Tongyeong (ĐT: 055-641-6181)
Incheon (ĐT: 032-880-7530) 	
Mokpo (ĐT: 061-240-6060)
Pohang (ĐT: 054-245-1800) 	
Yeosu (ĐT: 061-663-0117)
Geoje (ĐT: 055-682-0116) 	
Jeju (ĐT: 064-758-7181)

*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Xe lửa* Sau đây Thông Tin Hàn Quốc xin giới thiệu cho các bạn một loại phương tiện có thể đi khi đến du lịch tại Hàn Quốc



*Các tuyến xe lửa do Công ty Đường sắt Quốc gia Hàn Quốc (Korea National Railroad) quản lý đi lại rất nhanh chóng, tin cậy và giá cả phải chăng so với tiêu chuẩn quốc tế.*

Có 3 loại xe lửa phổ biến ở Hàn Quốc: tàu siêu cao tốc KTX (chạy ở tốc độ 300km/h), tàu siêu tốc Saemaeulho, và tàu nhanh Mugunghwaho. Các tuyến xe lửa thường chật kín khách vào cuối tuần và các dịp nghỉ lễ, do đó, cách tốt nhất là bạn nên liên hệ và đặt vé trước tại các nhà ga xe lửa hoặc liên hệ với các đại lý du lịch như Công ty Dịch vụ Du lịch Hanjin - Hanjin Travel Service (ĐT: 02-729-9680) tại Trung tâm Thông tin Du lịch KTO. Một số nhà ga xe lửa lớn thường có một quầy bán vé đặc biệt dành cho du khách nước ngoài. Bảng giờ và giá vé có thể tìm thấy tại www.korail.co.kr
KTX: http://ktx.korail.go.kr

Xe lửa tốc hành KTX (Korea Train Express) chạy với tốc độ 300km/h, giảm thời gian chạy giữa Seoul - Busan từ 4h 10' bằng xe lửa Saemaeul xuống còn 2h40'
Thời gian chạy và giá vé của KTX cho các ga chính (xuất phát từ Seoul)
*Cheonan/Asan*: Thời gian chạy 0:34
Giá vé (KRW) :11.400
*Daejeon*:Thời gian chạy 0:49
Giá vé (KRW) 19.500
*Dong Daegu*:Thời gian chạy 1:38
Giá vé (KRW) 34.900
*Busan*:Thời gian chạy 2:40
Giá vé (KRW) 44.800
*Iksan*:Thời gian chạy 1:40
Giá vé (KRW) 25.500
*Gwangju*:Thời gian chạy: 2:40
Giá vé (KRW) 33.300
*Mokpo*:Thời gian chạy: 3:03
 Giá vé (KRW)   38.00

*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Đảo Jebu - kỳ tích của Mose* *Đảo Jebu, còn được gọi là "kỳ tích của Mose", là một hòn đảo nằm ở thành phố Hwaseong, tỉnh Gyeonggi, do dòng thủy triều lên xuống đã tạo nên một con đường cắt ngang qua biển. Đặc biệt vào mùa hè, khi con đường biển mở ra, bạn có thể đi bắt hải sản ở bãi bồi và tắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, mát lạnh, quả thật là một điểm dã ngoại tuyệt vời.*



Con đường biển này có một điểm rất đặc biệt và kỳ thú. Bạn muốn đến đảo càng nhanh càng tốt thì có thể lái xe hơi vào con đường này hoặc đón xe buýt tại cửa vào để băng qua đảo. Bạn là người ưa thích vận động, hãy đi bộ để tận hưởng cảm giác kỳ diệu khi đi giữa biển mênh mông. Tuy nhiên, bạn phải hỏi kỹ tại cửa vào để nắm được thời gian thủy triều lên xuống vì mỗi ngày thời gian này sẽ khác nhau. Nếu không canh đúng thời điểm, có thể bạn sẽ bị mắc kẹt lại giữa những hòn đảo nhỏ. Và lúc thủy triều xuống vừa ngập ngang mặt đường, bạn sẽ có cảm giác như biển bị cắt ra làm đôi, và mình lọt thỏm vào giữa lòng biển, để cảm thấy con người chỉ là một tạo vật nhỏ xíu giữa thiên nhiên. Đây cũng là nơi khá lý tưởng cho trẻ em tìm hiểu về sinh thái tại bãi bồi.



Bãi bồi ở đảo Jebu rất đa dạng với hằng hà sa số các loại sinh vật biển, cả gia đình hãy cùng nhau đào sò, bắt ốc, bảo đảm bạn sẽ được một bữa sò ốc nướng no nê.

Bạn sợ phải lọt thỏm trong biển trên con đường kỳ tích Mose ư? Vậy thì hãy đi đường vòng, theo con đường quanh co uốn lượn ôm lấy đảo xanh mát bóng cây. Ngửa mặt lên đón lấy từng làn gió biển mặn mà, mát rượi và quên đi những xô bồ, bụi bặm của thủ đô. Bạn cũng có thể nhìn ra ngọn hải đăng màu đỏ tươi, sừng sững, đường hoàng ngoài biển khơi, cảnh tượng mà nếu cứ ở Seoul, sẽ chẳng bao giờ bạn có cơ hội thấy.


Đã tới đảo rồi, sao bạn không chịu khó đi về cuối phía Nam của đảo, chiêm ngưỡng 3 hòn đá đứng thành hàng. Trong hai lần thủy triều lên trong ngày, bạn không thể đi lại ở đây được vì nước biển sẽ dâng lên rất cao. Xung quanh 3 hòn này được bao bọc bởi những bãi bồi và bãi sỏi. Đây là địa điểm lý tưởng nhất để nhìn ra biển và đào sò cho bữa tiệc sò nướng ban đêm trên bãi Jebu.

Nào, chúng ta hãy cùng đến đảo Jebu vào cuối tuần này nhé. Các bạn có thể đón tàu điện ngầm ga Suwon, đường tàu số 1, cửa ra số 1. Sau đó, đón xe buýt số 4001, khoảng 10 phút, đi đến bến cuối, chính là cửa vào đảo Jebu.

Nếu bạn đi từ ga tàu điện ngầm Kumjeong, đường tàu số 1, cửa ra số 4, đón xe buýt số 330, đi khoảng 15 phút, xuống xe tại cửa vào đảo Jebu. Từ đây, bạn có thể đón xe buýt làng (maeul bus) bên cạnh Family mart để đến đảo Jebu mất thêm khoảng 10 phút nữa.

Nếu bạn đi xe hơi, hãy lái xe theo hướng Seo-Suwon, theo hướng ra bờ biển, đi theo đường cao tốc Bibong, đến IC Namyang, rồi theo quốc lộ số 306, đến Mado-Songsan, rồi tới Sagang trên đường số 309 là đến đảo Jebu.

*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Cung điện Gyeongbokgung - Seoul* 



*Xây dựng năm 1395 bởi vua Taejo - nhà vua đầu tiên cũng là người sáng lập triều đại Joseon, cung Gyeongbokgung còn được biết đến với tên gọi Bắc cung vì vị trí tọa lạc hướng nhiều về phía Bắc, so với các cung điện xung quanh như Changdeokgung - Đông cung và Gyeongheegung - Tây cung. Gyeongbokgung được xem là cung điện đẹp nhất và là cung điện lớn nhất còn tồn tại trong tất cả 5 cung điện.*

Trong thời kỳ nhiếp chính của Daewongun năm 1867, những dinh thự trong cung điện được tái tạo và hình thành một quần thể khổng lồ với 330 dinh thự và 5792 phòng. Tọa lạc trên khu đất rộng 410.000 mét vuông, nơi đây là biểu tượng của Hoàng gia của cả quốc gia Hàn Quốc và là nơi ở của gia đình Hoàng tộc Hàn Quốc. Năm 1895, sau khi Nữ hoàng Myeongseong bị quân Nhật ám sát, chồng bà là Hoàng đế Gojong rời bỏ Hoàng cung, kể từ đó, gia đình Hoàng gia không bao giờ trở lại Gyeongbokgung nữa.

Từ năm 1911, chính phủ Nhật Bản đã đánh đổ tận gốc tất cả 10 tòa dinh dự trong suốt thời kỳ chiến tranh Nhật - Hàn Quốc và sau cùng xây dựng Tòa Dinh thự của Chính phủ Nhật  ngay trước đại điện Geunjeongjeon, mục đích là để nhổ tiệt biểu tượng và di sản của triều đại Joseon.

Cuối chiến tranh thế giới thứ Hai và Hàn Quốc được giải phóng, những dinh thự chính vẫn còn tồn tại như Geunjeongjeon, Đại điện - Quốc bảo số 223, đình Hyangwonjeong, cung Jagyeongjeon, cung Jibokjae, cung Sajeongjeon, cung Sujeongjeon, cổng Gwanghwamun và đình Gyeonghoeru - quốc bảo số 224.

Ngày nay Hoàng cung mở cửa cho du khách tham quan và là nơi tọa lạc của Bảo tàng Dân tộc Quốc gia Hàn Quốc. Bảo tàng Quốc gia Hàn Quốc cũng nằm tại đây cho đến khi được di dời đến Yongsan-gu năm 2005.

Một cuộc khảo cổ đã phát hiện 330 nền dinh thự tại khu Hoàng cung này. Gwanghamun, đại môn của Hoàng cung hiện đã được tôn tạo về trạng thái cũ và hoàn thành trong năm 2009.

*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Những điểm đến tuyệt vời của Busan - phần 1* 

Hôm nay ThongTinHanQuoc sẽ giới thiệu đến các bạn những địa điểm du lịch thú vị ở Busan. Nếu có cơ hội đến Busan hãy qua những địa điểm này nhé. Bạn sẽ thấy rất thú vị đó



-* Busan là thành phố lớn thứ hai tại Hàn Quốc với dân số gần 4 triệu người. Đây cũng là thành phố cảng cực kỳ sầm uất, có nhiều chuyến phà đến Nhật Bản và đảo Jeju. Thành phố Busan nổi tiếng với các bãi biển và hải sản, không chỉ vậy, Busan còn có những địa danh du lịch nổi tiếng mà bất cứ du khách nào đến đây cũng không thể bỏ qua.*

*Công viên Taejongdae*

Được chỉ định là một công trình tưởng niệm của Busan, cùng với đảo Oryukdo, công viên Taejongdae là một đại diện của thành phố cảng Busan, đặc biệt nổi tiếng nhất là các tảng đá đủ hình thù nơi bãi biển. Đỉnh núi cao nhất ở đây có độ cao 250m, có một khu rừng thông và hơn 200 loại thực vật khác nhau. Công viên được đặt theo tên của nhà vua thứ 29 triều đại Shilla - vua Taejong Mu-yeol. Nhà vua đã từng kinh lý nhiều nơi nhưng đây là nơi nhà vua thích đi săn bắn nhất. Dưới ngọn hải đăng của khu nghỉ mát này là tảng đá tên Đá Sinseon, được đặt tên theo thần thoại về các vị thần và nữ thần xuống nơi này để thư giãn. Ngay tại tảng đá này là tượng đài Mangbuseok, được đặt tên sau câu chuyện về người phụ nữ chờ chồng - người chồng bị quân Nhật bắt đi. Công viên Taejongdae còn nổi tiếng vì lễ hội cầu mưa diễn ra mỗi khi có hạn hán và trận mưa vào ngày 10 tháng 5 âm lịch thường được gọi là mưa Taejong. Vào những ngày trời quang mây tạnh có thể nhìn thấy đảo Daema của Nhật từ đài quan sát.
*Chùa Beomeosa*



Chùa Beomeosa nằm ở vách núi Geumjeongsan - ngọn núi nổi tiếng tại Busan. Ngôi chùa xây dựng 1300 năm trước bởi nhà sư Ui Sang vào năm 18 vua Munmu triều đại Silla. Trong sách địa lý Donggukyeojiseungram, căn nguyên của ngôi chùa Beomeosa được viết như sau: Trên đỉnh núi Geumjeongsan có một giếng nước, nước từ trong giếng là nước vàng. Cá vàng trong giếng cưỡi những đám mây đầy màu sắc và từ trên trời hạ giới. Đó là lý do tại sao núi mang tên Geumsean - giếng vàng và ngôi chùa có tên gọi "cá từ thượng giới".

Ngôi chùa gốc Beomeosa đã bị hư hại hoàn toàn trong thời kỳ Chiến tranh Imjinwaeran - Nhật tấn công Hàn Quốc năm 1592. Năm 1713, ngôi chùa được tôn tạo lại như bây giờ. Daeungjeon là công trình kiến trúc đẹp và tráng lệ nhất thời Joseon. Ở đây còn có Iljumun, ngôi chùa 3 tầng với 4 cột đá xây dựng vào thế kỷ thứ 9, 7 khu vực dành cho Hoàng gia, các ngôi đình, 3 cổng lớn và 11 tu viện. Được ghi nhận là công trình kiến trúc tự nhiên, khu rừng đậu tía và thung lũng ở đây đẹp nhất vào tháng 5.
*Khu bảo tồn chim di trú Eulsukdo*


Khu vực chim di trú theo mùa ở hạ lưu sông Nakdonggang được phong tặng công trình thiên nhiên vào 13/7/1966. Nơi đây có cửa sông rộng, các cồn cát, châu thổ, đảo Ilungdo, đảo Elsukdo và các khu đảo phụ cận. Các loại chim nước ghé qua đây khi bay ngang qua Hàn Quốc trong mùa thu và mùa xuân, các loại vịt và thiên nga đến đây trú ẩn vào mùa đông. Khu vực này là nơi sông Nakdonggang giao nhau với Nam Hải, có hơn 150 loại chim chóc đến đây từ tháng 10 đến tháng 5. Du khách sẽ thấy rất nhiều chim thiên nga và thậm chí là những loài chim ăn thịt như diều hâu hay diều hâu đuôi trắng. Đây là khu vực rộng lớn đầy lau sậy, không thể đến bằng đường bộ. Để xem các loài chim di trú, bạn phải đi thuyền từ cảng Myeongji-dong và nhờ một hướng dẫn địa phương giúp đỡ. Thời gian tuyệt nhất để ngắm chim là từ 9h sáng đến 4h chiều.

Đảo Eulseukdo là nơi bạn không thể bỏ qua. Đây là một hòn đảo châu thổ, nổi tiếng vì là thiên đường của hàng trăm nghìn chim chóc. Ở đây có một số loài chim quý hiếm như hạc trắng hay sếu mặt đen đến đây để trú đông.

*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## thunhunguyet

Hàn Quốc đẹp thiệt

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Những điểm đến tuyệt vời của Busan - phần 2* 


*Bãi biển Haeundae*

Bãi biển Haeundae là bãi biển nổi tiếng nhất tại Hàn Quốc. Haeundae là cái tên do nhà hiền triết Choi Chi-won của triều đại Shilla đặt cho nơi này. Khi ông đi ngang qua đảo Dongbaekdo, bị vẻ đẹp của bãi biển này mê hoặc và sau đó đã để lại bảng gỗ khắc chữ Hae Un Dae trên tường đá của hòn đảo. Haeundae là bãi biển dài 1.5km, rộng 30 - 50m, trải rộng trên khu vực 58.400 mét vuông. Bãi cát trắng trải dài thô ráp, dễ dàng bám vào da bạn. Cát của bãi biển Haeundae hàm chứa cát từ suối Chuncheon và những vỏ sò đã bị xói mòn tự nhiên bởi gió theo tháng năm. Bãi biển Haeundae cũng nổi tiếng vì nhiều sự kiện văn hóa và các lễ hội tổ chức quanh năm suốt tháng. Tại bãi biển Haeundae có Quảng trường công cộng, ở đây du khách có thể tham gia nhiều trò chơi truyền thống như nhảy dây, ném cung tên... Ở đây còn có Trung tâm văn hóa Bãi biển và Thư viện Bãi biển, mỗi năm, du khách thường kéo về đây rất đông, đặc biệt từ tháng 6 đến tháng 8.


*Chùa Haedong Yonggungsa*

Chùa Haedong Yonggungsa nằm bên bờ biển, thuộc phía Đông Bắc Busan. Ngôi chùa nguy nga tráng lệ này trở thành địa danh du lịch và là ngôi chùa hiếm hoi nằm bên bờ biển vì đa số chùa chiền ở Hàn Quốc đều nằm trên núi cao. Chùa Haedong Yonggungsa xây dựng lần đầu tiên vào năm 1376 trong thời đại Goryeo, trong thời kỳ vua Uwang trị vì, một vị lão sư tên gọi Naong đã cho xây dựng ngôi chùa này bên bờ biển. Toàn bộ khu vực chùa này là ngôi chùa Haesu Gwaneum Daebul, đền thờ chính Daeungjeon, điện thờ Yongwangdang, chính điện Gulbeop nằm trong hang và ngôi chùa 3 tầng với 4 con sư tử.


Ngôi điện thờ chính của chùa được tái dựng năm 1970 với sự quan tâm kỹ càng về những màu sắc truyền thống được dùng xây dựng các công trình tương tự. Ở bên phía tay phải, bên trong hang động là chính điện thờ Phật thiết kế độc đáo còn tọa lạc ngay trước điện thời chính là ngôi chùa 3 tầng với 4 sư tử. Bốn con sư tử này là tượng trưng cho niềm vui, giận dữ, buồn phiền và hạnh phúc. Sau khi đi xuống 108 bậc thang, du khách sẽ cảm thấy ngạc nhiên vì vẻ đẹp của ngôi chùa. Ở giữa đoạn đường 108 bậc thang, bạn có thể dừng lại và tận hưởng âm thanh êm ả của sóng hay cảnh mặt trời mọc tuyệt đẹp. Nhiều người thường đến đây vào dịp Năm mới để ngắm mặt trời mọc đồng thời cầu nguyện điều tốt đẹp cho Năm mới. Tháng 4 cũng là thời gian đặc biệt nhất trong năm khi hoa anh đào nở rộ, dịp lễ Phật đản cũng tổ chức vào thời điểm tháng 4 âm lịch, toàn bộ ngôi chùa được thắp sáng bằng những ngọn đèn lồng tạo nên khung cảnh lộng lẫy tuyệt đẹp.

*Công viên Amnam*

Những vách đá tuyệt đẹp và những hàng cây dọc theo bờ biển của công viên Amnam tạo nên sự hòa hợp giữa màu xanh xanh của dòng nước và rừng. Được xây dựng trong khu vực bảo tồn, công viên này không mở cửa cho du khách tham quan cho đến tận năm 1996, khi đó du khách mới được trải nghiệm qua phong cảnh chưa được bàn tay con người đụng chạm này lần đầu tiên. Vào khu công viên này, du khách có thể câu cá, đến thăm đài quan sát, đi giữa lối đi xanh mát và cây cầu treo đẹp mắt. Những cây thông to lớn mọc dọc theo lối đi tạo nên khu vực dạo mát dễ chịu, thoáng đãng, lên đài quan sát, du khách có thể nhìn ngắm toàn cảnh khu rừng bao la trải rộng. Nếu bạn muốn câu cá, ở đây bạn có thể câu cá trong đại dương cũng như trên những tảng đá hình thù lạ mắt. Có một con đường nổi tiếng từ bãi biển Songdo đến công viên Amnam, rất được các tài xế nhàn nhã yêu thích. Con đường này đi bộ khoảng 5 phút, nhưng nếu muốn đi hết đường và ngoạn cảnh cần phải mất đến 20 phút.
Những vách đá tuyệt đẹp và những hàng cây dọc theo bờ biển của công viên Amnam tạo nên sự hòa hợp giữa màu xanh xanh của dòng nước và rừng. Được xây dựng trong khu vực bảo tồn, công viên này không mở cửa cho du khách tham quan cho đến tận năm 1996, khi đó du khách mới được trải nghiệm qua phong cảnh chưa được bàn tay con người đụng chạm này lần đầu tiên. Vào khu công viên này, du khách có thể câu cá, đến thăm đài quan sát, đi giữa lối đi xanh mát và cây cầu treo đẹp mắt. Những cây thông to lớn mọc dọc theo lối đi tạo nên khu vực dạo mát dễ chịu, thoáng đãng, lên đài quan sát, du khách có thể nhìn ngắm toàn cảnh khu rừng bao la trải rộng. Nếu bạn muốn câu cá, ở đây bạn có thể câu cá trong đại dương cũng như trên những tảng đá hình thù lạ mắt. Có một con đường nổi tiếng từ bãi biển Songdo đến công viên Amnam, rất được các tài xế nhàn nhã yêu thích. Con đường này đi bộ khoảng 5 phút, nhưng nếu muốn đi hết đường và ngoạn cảnh cần phải mất đến 20 phút.
*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Những điểm đến tuyệt vời của Busan - phần 3*



*Bãi biển Gwangalli*

Bãi biển Gwangalli dài 1.4km, rộng 64m, nổi tiếng với bờ cát mịn màng. Khu vực này đã trải qua chương trình làm sạch nguồn nước nên kết quả là nước của bãi biển rất tinh khiết. Nguồn nước sạch của nơi này cũng thu hút rất nhiều ngư phủ.



Bạn có thể chuẩn bị món cá sống ngay tại đây, ngay sau khi vừa câu được cá. Đối với những ai yêu thích sự năng động thì đã có cửa hàng Cho thuê Du Thuyền Olympic, bạn có thể thuê du thuyền ở đây. Bạn cũng có thể chơi lướt ván nước, lướt ván buồm và nhiều môn thể thao cảm giác mạnh trên nước khác. Ở bãi biển còn có sân khấu trình diễn ngoài trời, nơi diễn ra Liên hoan Hải dương Busan và nhiều sự kiện khác. Khu vực này còn có trung tâm văn hóa, bảo tàng, rạp chiếu phim, phòng triển lãm tranh, đài truyền hình và nhiều cửa hàng trứ danh của Hàn Quốc hay nước ngoài. Đây là địa danh họp mặt nổi tiếng của những thanh niên trong độ tuổi từ 20 đến 30.

*Quần đảo Oryukdo*



Quần đảo Oryukdo nằm ở phía Nam của Busan, tùy vào ngày và thủy triều sẽ xuất hiện 5 hay 6 hòn đảo, vì thế mới mang tên Oryukdo. Được tấn phong danh hiệu công trình kỷ niệm của Busan, đảo Oryukdo là hòn đảo đá được hình thành hoàn toàn từ đá nguyên chất. Có tất cả 5 hòn đảo vươn ra từ đại lục, tất cả những hòn đảo này - ngoại trừ một hòn đảo có hải đăng - đều không có dân cư sinh sống. Quần đảo bao gồm đảo Usakdo, đảo Surido, đảo Gonggotdo, đảo Guldo vvà đảo Deungdaedo (Hải đăng), nhưng vì phần thấp của Usakdo chia ra làm 2 phần nên hình thành 2 hòn đảo, có khi đảo Usakdo được gọi là đảo Bangpaedo và đảo Sol, tùy thuộc vào mực nước thủy triều. Tên Usakdo của hòn đảo cũng phát xuất từ hiện tượng này. Vì có nhiều tàu bè đến Busan đi ngang qua quần đảo Oryukdo nên nơi này cũng là một biểu tượng của Busan.

*Công viên thủy sinh Busan*



Công viên thủy sinh Busan có hơn 35,000 loài cá, tảo biển, bò sát và động vật lưỡng cư. Khu tiện nghi tiên tiến này là một trong những công viên thủy sinh hàng đầu Hàn Quốc. Công viên thủy sinh Busan nằm trong khu vực rộng 36 nghìn mét vuông và có 3 tầng ngầm cùng công viên ngoài trời. Ở tầng ngầm đầu tiên có cửa hàng quà lưu niệm, nhiều cửa hàng ăn uống, ở tầng ngầm thứ 2 và 3 là nơi trưng bày nhiều loại động vật thủy sinh. Tầng ngầm thứ 3 có một đường hầm chính dưới đáy biển dài 80m. Bước qua đường hầm này, người ta sẽ có cảm giác như đang đi dọc theo đáy biển, với vô số loài cá và thậm chí có cả cả mập bơi tung tăng trên đầu. Đây là một trong những khu vực nổi tiếng nhất công viên thủy sinh và đến đây, chắc chắn du khách cũng sẽ tận hưởng trải nghiệm đặc biệt.

*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Những điểm đến tuyệt vời của Busan - phần 4* 


*Bãi biển Songjeong*

Bãi biển Songjeong là bãi biển lý tưởng cho cả gia đình cùng tắm vì mực nước thấp và bờ cát mịn màng.

Bãi biển cát trắng trải dài 1.2km và bao phủ một khu vực rộng 62/150 mét vuông. Cát tại đây là hỗn hợp của cát đá từ sông Songjeong. Những tinh thể vỏ sò ốc đã hình thành tự nhiên theo thời gian, như những viên đá hoa xinh đẹp nằm dọc theo bãi biển. Bãi biển này còn đem lại cảm giác độc đáo của những khu vực phía Nam, khiến thời gian trải nghiệm ở đây càng thêm thú vị. Ngay lối vào bãi biển là Jukdo, nơi đây bạn có thể tận hưởng các tiện nghi giải trí, thư giãn trên những khu rừng nhỏ xanh mượt mà. Ở đây còn có bến tàu nơi bạn có thể sử dụng thuyền máy hoặc đi du thuyền vào mùa hè. Một phần đặc biệt nổi tiếng của bãi biển Songjeong là đình Songilijeong, tại đây bạn có thể nhìn toàn cảnh mặt trời và mặt trăng mọc tuyệt đẹp trên bãi biển.



Vì bãi biển này nằm khá xa khu vực Busan nên khá khác biệt so với nhiều bãi biển khác tại Busan. Mỗi năm tại đây có Lễ hội Thu hoạch Tảo biển và Lễ hội Bãi biển Songjeong rất hoành tráng, thu hút nhiều du khách đến thưởng thức.
*Công viên Yongdusan*



Công viên Yongdusan là nơi có Tháp Busan và hơn 70 loài thực vật, được xem là một trong những nơi thư giãn, nghỉ mát tuyệt vời của cư dân Busan. Nơi này được gọi là Yongdusan vì hình dáng ngọn núi nhìn như đầu rồng, trồi lên mặt đất từ đại dương. Công viên Yongdusan nằm trong khu vực có diện tích 69.000 mét vuông.

Tại Công viên Yongdusan có nhiều quán cà phê tuyệt đẹp và có cả Công viên thủy sinh Busan. Điểm nổi bật nhất của Công viên Yongdusan là tầm nhìn ban đêm xuống thành phố Busan từ Tháp Busan cao 120 mét.

Tại đây còn có tượng đài Tướng quân Lee Sun-sin, một vị nguyên soái vĩ đại triều đại Joseon và Tượng đài cách mạng 19/4 - cuộc đấu tranh của sinh viên học sinh chống lại chính phủ.
*Chợ cá Jagalchi*



Chợ cá Jagalchi là chợ hải sản lớn nhất Hàn Quốc. Sau Chiến tranh Hàn Quốc khu chợ này được biến thành chợ cá, đa số người bán cá tại đây là phụ nữ, nên các phụ nữ tại đây còn được gọi là Jagalchi Ajumma - Ajumma có nghĩa là người phụ nữ trung niên hay người đã lập gia đình.

Chợ cá này là đại diện cho Busan và nổi tiếng khắp trong cả nước. Nếu du khách đến đây có thể ăn cá tươi sống ngay tại chợ, ngày nay, du khách vẫn có thể thấy các phụ nữ bán cá thu, mực và thịt cá heo đựng trong thùng gỗ dọc bên đường.

Mỗi năm vào tháng 10, tại đây tổ chức Liên hoan Văn hóa Jagalchi, chợ cá nổi tiếng một phần vì giao thông rất tiện lợi, đặc biệt là đường tàu điện ngầm. Chợ cá Jagalchi là nơi du khách có thể thưởng lãm phong cách sống của những người dân Busan chính gốc.

*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Chùa Tào Khê (The Jogye-sa Temple)* 



*Chùa Tào Khê là một trong những ngơi danh lam cổ tự tiêu biểu của Phật giáo Hàn Quốc. Năm 1910, chùa được dựng trên mảnh đất gần ngôi chùa ngày nay với tên gọi là chùa Gakhwang-sa (chùa Giác Hòang). Đến năm 1937, vị trụ trì đã cho di chuyển ngôi chùa đến vị trí hiện tại và đổi tên thành chùa Taego-sa (chùa Thi Cổ). Cuối cùng, vào năm 1954, chùa đã được đổi tên thành chùa Jogye-sa (chùa Tào Khê), thuộc tông phái Tào Khê, một tông phái Phật giáo lớn nhất Hàn Quốc với khoảng 12.000 Tăng Ni tu tập.*

Ngôi chánh điện được xây dựng ở vị trí trung tâm ngôi chùa. Ngôi điện được xây bằng gỗ với nhiều mảng chạm trổ, hoa văn trên các cánh cửa và hầu hết các thành phần kiến trúc của ngôi điện. Tấm biển Đại Hùng Điện được Hồng tử Uechang-gun, Kwang Lee viết, vị Hồng tử thứ 8 con vua Seonjo đời Chosun. Ngôi chánh điện này đã được công nhận là Di sản số 127 của thành phố Seoul.

Trong ngôi chánh điện, điện Phật được bi trí trang nghiêm tôn thờ tượng đức Phật Thích Ca. Vào ngày 14 tháng 11 năm Phật lịch 2550 (năm 2006), ngôi chánh điện hòan thành việc trùng tu, chùa đã tổ chức trọng thể lễ an vị hai pho tượng Phật, tượng đức Phật A Di Đà đặt bên phải và tượng đức Phật Dược Sư đặt bên trái đức Phật Thích Ca. Đặc biệt, bên phải ba pho tượng đức Phật là một pho tượng đức Phật Thích Ca cổ bằng gỗ, được tạc dưới thời Chosun (khoảng năm 1460) và được đưa về trang trí tại chùa năm 1910 khi ngôi chùa mới được xây dựng. Đây là pho tượng rất quý, đã được công nhận Di sản số 126 của thành phố Seoul.



Ở phía Nam ngôi chánh điện có tháp chuông hai tầng có tên gọi là Phạm Chung Lu, bên trong đặt quả đại hồng chung và trống lớn. Mỗi ngày, vào lúc 4 giờ sáng và 6 giờ chiều, các nhà sư thỉnh 28 tiếng chuông buổi sáng với 33 tiếng chuơng buổi chiều.

Bên phải ngôi chánh điện có điện Cực Lạc thờ tượng đức Phật A Di Đà, hai vị Bồ tát Quán Thế Âm, Bồ tát Địa Tạng và tượng Thập Điện Minh Vương.

Phía trước ngôi chánh điện có bảo tháp bảy tầng bằng đá được xây vào năm 1937 để thờ Xá Lợi Phật. Trong chuyến hành hương đến các Phật tử ở Hàn Quốc, Ngọc Xá Lợi Phật đã được Hòa thượng Dharmavara thỉnh từ Sri Lanka sang dâng cúng cho chùa vào ngày 20 tháng 8 năm 1913.

Chùa Tào Khê còn có nhiều công trình đặc sắc khác như Cổng Một Cột được hoàn thành vào tháng 3 năm 2005. Cổng chùa mang tên Một Cột nhưng có đến Mười Hai Cột, là nơi con người từ cuộc Đời bước vào với Đạo, thế giới của sự Giác ngộ và Giải thoát. Phía đông ngôi chánh điện còn có cây thông đã hơn 520 năm, khi bóc vỏ ngoài thì bên trong thân cây có màu trắng.

Tào Khê là ngôi đại tự danh tiếng. Hằng ngày, đông đảo du khách nhiều nước trên thế giới và Phật tử đến chùa lễ bái, tu tập, sinh hoạt.



_Điện Phật tôn thờ đức Phật A Di Đà - Thích Ca - Phật Dược Sư

Tượng đức Phật Thích Ca trong chánh điện

Tượng đức Phật Thích Ca trong chánh điện_


_Điện Cực Lạc_

_Tháp Chuông_

_Tháp thờ Xá Lợi Phật

Trang trí phù điêu mái ngôi chánh điện

Trang trí phù điêu mái ngôi chánh điện_
_Đường dẫn đến chùa_*
Thông tin*

Địa chỉ: 45 Gyeonji-Dong, Jongno-Gu, Seoul Korea, 110-170

Điện thoại : 02-732-2115

Fax : 02-720-1391

Website: http://www.jogyesa.org và http://eng.jogyesa.org.

*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Làng nghệ thuật Heyri* 


*
Làng nghệ thuật Heyri tọa lạc giữa một khu vực thanh bình, là một bức tranh thiên nhiên đầy màu sắc của hoa, lá và những ngôi nhà be bé xinh xinh với kiến trúc độc đáo.*

Sau 20 năm dự kiến, vào năm 2001, bản phác thảo của Kim Eun-ho, nhà xuất bản sách mới thành hiện thực, và ngôi làng Heyri ra đời với hơn 500 họa sĩ, nhạc sĩ, nhiếp ảnh gia, nhà văn, nhà điêu khắc cùng sống và làm việc tại đây, ngôi làng văn hóa nghệ thuật gần thành phố Paju.

Cái tên Heyri bắt nguồn từ một bài hát dân gian của những vùng nông thôn Hàn Quốc, đúng với quang cảnh thanh bình, yên ả và thơ mộng ở đây.

"Làng sinh thái" Heyri bao gồm những vùng rộng bạt ngàn cây xanh. Một con suối nhỏ chảy xuyên qua ngôi làng, điểm xuyến bằng những cây cầu độc đáo. Những khuôn viên xinh xắn, những con đường mòn mềm mại như những nét chấm phá vào khung cảnh êm đềm, trong khi đó, những tòa nhà, những con đường lớn lại được thiết kế với chủ ý bảo vệ môi trường hoàn toàn sử dụng năng lượng thiên nhiên.
Dĩ nhiên, đã gọi là làng nghệ thuật, hay ngôi làng của những nghệ nhân thì nét mỹ học và những kiến trúc nghệ thuật là nét chủ đạo của Heyri. Một vài kiến trúc sư nổi tiếng của Hàn Quốc cùng tạo ra ngôi làng của những kiệt tác, là sự kết hợp hài hòa của những ngôi nhà không quá 3 tầng để khỏi phá vỡ cấu trúc tự nhiên, bao quanh bằng những bức tường và những dãy hàng rào trang điểm bằng các loại cây dây leo và hoa dại.



Hầu hết những ngôi nhà ở Heyri đều được xây dựng với một kiểu kiến trúc gần giống nhau với thép, bê tông và thủy tinh. Tầng trệt thường là những gallery nhỏ, những nhà bảo tàng tí hon hay  những quán cà phê xinh xắn, và tầng trên là nơi cư ngụ của một nghệ nhân nào đó. Có đôi lúc, bạn có cảm giác như mình đang đến thăm nhà của một người thân, để rồi thỉnh thoảng bắt gặp một vài món đồ chơi trẻ em như vô tình bỏ quên đâu đó ngoài cửa một ngôi nhà, một cửa hiệu hay một bảo tàng nào đó.

Làng nghệ thuật Heyri còn nổi tiếng với những sự kiện văn hóa diễn ra ngay trên đường phố. Du khách có thể ngồi thư giãn trên các băng ghế đặt ven đường và hòa mình vào không khí tươi vui của những lễ hội này.

Như thế dường như vẫn còn chưa đủ ấn tượng, đến năm 2015, tổng cộng sẽ có thêm 400 tòa nhà được xây dựng, bao gồm một trường nghệ thuật lớn và 50 nhà nghỉ cho khách du lịch. Thêm  vào đó, một nhà tàng trữ phim quốc tế và hơn 30 nhà trưng bày lớn nhỏ của những bộ sưu tập bươm bướm, tượng Phật , đền đài, bức họa, ẩm thực truyền thống và hàng tá các nhà trưng bày khác cũng đang được lên kế hoạch.

Thời gian thích hợp nhất để đến tham quan ngôi làng nghệ thuật này là mùa thu, khi các loại cây đều đồng loạt đổi màu, lúc đó, Heyri như đang thay một lớp áo mới, huyền hoặc, bí ẩn. Vậy mà chỉ mới đây thôi, khi  mùa xuân đến, Heyri lại phơi phới khoe mình với rực rỡ sắc hoa và nét trẻ trung không giấu giếm.

Đặc biệt, tòa nhà được xây dựng theo 3 câu chuyện "I Like Dalki" dành riêng cho thiếu nhi sẽ là nét riêng biệt ở đây.

Mùa xuân, mùa của lễ hội. Hằng năm Heyri đều tổ chức lễ hội "I Like Dalki", dành cho thiếu nhi đến thăm ngôi nhà Samji Dalki với vô vàn những nhân vật hoạt hình và những vật trưng bày dễ thương, đặc biệt là cô bé Dalki (Strawberry), một nhân vật đáng yêu trong phim hoạt hình rất được yêu thích không chỉ thiếu nhi mà cả những người lớn với tâm hồn như trẻ nhỏ.

Trong suốt tháng 4, thời gian diễn ra lễ hội, du khách còn có thể được nếm nhiều món ăn khác nhau chế biến từ dâu tây như bánh cookies, pizza và bánh bông lan.

Bạn cũng có thể đến thăm những vườn dâu tây tươi roi rói chạy dọc những con đường hiền hòa nằm trong thành phố Yongin với không khí trong lành, tươi mát.

Trên đường đến làng nghệ thuật Heyri, bạn không nên bỏ qua ngôi làng Paju English. Kiến trúc nhà cửa ở đây sẽ làm chúng ta ngỡ như mình đang lọt vào một ngôi làng ở nước Anh hay ở một nước phương Tây nào đó. Đây chính là ngôi làng được sử dụng nhiều trong các đoạn phim quảng cáo của Hàn Quốc cũng như trong các music video mà chúng ta hay thấy.

*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Lễ hội hoa anh đào mùa xuân tại Seoul* 



*Hàng năm, gần 4 triệu người tham gia vào lễ hội "Hangang Yeouido Spring Flower Festival", một trong những lễ hội nổi tiếng nhất tại Seoul. Năm nay, lễ hội sẽ được mở trong vòng 16 ngày, từ ngày 3 tháng 4 (thứ Sáu) đến 18 tháng 4 (thứ Bảy). Chủ đề chính của lễ hội năm nay là "Những bông hoa trên bầu trời" và rất nhiều các tiết mục biểu diễn, triển lãm, và các sự kiện khác nhau sẽ được tổ chức trong suốt thời gian diễn ra lễ hội tại công viên Yeouido và khu vực Yeouido-ro.*

Trong suốt thời gian lễ hội, du khách có thể thưởng thức những vẻ đẹp kỳ diệu của các loài hoa mùa xuân bao gồm nhiều loài hoa khác nhau, đặc biệt là hoa anh đào dọc bên bờ sông Hàn.

Các du khách cũng có thể tham gia vào các màn trình diễn và chiêm ngưỡng các tác phẩm của các nghệ sĩ từ khắp nơi trên thế giới. Điểm nhấn của lễ hội sẽ là tiết mục "For Tarantella", một màn trình diễn độc đáo dưới sự phối hợp của ba công ty biểu diễn nghệ thuật của Hàn Quốc và Pháp, và khoảng 100 màn biểu diễn khác cũng sẽ được tổ chức trong suốt thời gian lễ hội dọc theo những con đường rợp bóng hoa anh đào.

Bảy công ty biểu diễn nghệ thuật đã được mời đến từ nhiều quốc gia khác nhau như Mỹ, Pháp, Nhật... và nhiều công ty khác của Hàn Quốc cũng sẽ tham gia.

Nhiều phương tiện công cộng cũng đã được huy động để phục vụ lễ hội. Để biết thêm chi tiết, xin vui lòng truy cập vào địa chỉ website bên dưới hoặc gọi số 1330 để được giải đáp.

*Thông tin*

- Thời gian: Từ 3 tháng 4 năm 2009 (thứ Sáu) đến 18 tháng 4 năm 2009 (thứ Bảy)

- Địa điểm: Công viên Yeouido và khu vực Yeouido-ro (phía sau tòa nhà Quốc hội)

- Đi lại: Tàu điện ngầm: Line 2 Dangsan Station, Exit 4, đi bộ 15 phút/ Line 5: Yeouinaru Station, Exit 1-3, đi bộ 20 phút./ Line 5: Yeouido Station, Exit 1, đi bộ 25 phút.

- Chương trình: Khai mạc, diễu hành, các màn biểu diễn (47 công ty biểu diễn trong nước và quốc tế, miễn phí...), triển lãm (nghệ thuật trang trí bằng hoa, nhiếp ảnh du lịch, thi phối cảnh, làm thơ...)

- Điện thoại hỗ trợ:

+82-02-1330 (tiếng Hàn, Anh, Nhật, Trung)

- Homepage: http://english.ydp.go.kr/B030000.asp (English)

ThongTinHanQuoc.com

----------


## lekhanhhuyen90

Chương trình du lịch năm 2012

SÀI GÒN – CÔN ĐẢO – MIỀN TÂY
(9 ngày – 8 đêm, chương trình bằng máy bay của Vietnam Airline)


_Lịch sử đã đi qua và tạc nên một côn đảo kiên trung với những điểm son hào hùng chói lọi. Về thăm lại Côn Đảo hôm nay, du khách sẽ cảm nhận được và hiểu thêm một sức sống mãnh liệt đang từng ngày hồi sinh trên mảnh đất nên thơ này. ấn tượng về những bãi biển cát trắng, những dải san hô đầy mầu sắc và thế giới sống động dưới mặt nước trong xanh, những cảnh quan thiên nhiên hoang sơ và môi trường trong lành thân thiện sẽ còn đọng lại trong lòng mỗi du khách một cảm xúc tuyệt vời dành cho Côn Đảo, để rồi khi tạm biệt nơi này du khách sẽ phải thốt lên  ồ, Thiên đường nghỉ dưỡng là đây!

_
 Ngày 1:          HÀ NỘI - TP HCM - CÔN ĐẢO LỊCH SỬ  
05h30:  Xe ôtô đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn đưa ra sân bay Nội Bài để đi chuyến bay HN – TP HCM lúc 06h00.
08h05: Tới sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, quý khách nghỉ ngơi làm thủ tục bay sang đi Côn Đảo lúc 10h50.
11h50:  Tới Côn Đảo xe đón đoàn về khách sạn, trên đường đi qua các địa danh làng Cỏ ống, Lò Vôi, Hàng Keo...Nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi ăn trưa tại khách sạn**.
Chiều: Quý khách thăm quan: Bảo tàng Côn đảo, Cầu tàu 914 (đi bộ), Nghĩa trang Hàng Dương,  Viếng mộ các anh hùng liệt sỹ đã hy sinh tại nhà tù Côn Đảo.
Tối :  Ăn tối và ngắm cảnh hoàng hôn trên biển.
23h15:  Quý khách lên xe đi viếng mộ bà Võ Thị Sáu.

Ngày 2 :     CÔN ĐẢO - VẺ ĐẸP THIÊN NHIÊN HOANG SƠ

Sáng:  Ăn sáng, quý khách đi thăm quan Di tích lịch sử Phú Sơn, Phú Hải, di tích lịch sử chuồng Cọp Mỹ, chuồng Cọp Pháp, cầu Ma Thiên Lãnh, hầm xay lúa,  viếng Miếu bà Phi Yến.Ăn  trưa tại khách sạn

Chiều: Quý khách thăm thăm quan cảng Bến Đầm, thăm các địa danh Mũi Cá Mập, bãi đá trắng, đá Nhát, suối Nhật Bản, đỉnh Tình Yêu.

Tối:   Ăn tối, dạo chơi tự do thăm quan Côn Đảo về đêm.


Ngày 3 :         CÔN ĐẢO - TP HỒ CHÍ MINH - CẦN THƠ   
Sáng : Sau khi ăn sáng, Quý khách trả phòng lên xe ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay  Côn Đảo - TP Hồ Chí Minh lúc 07h35. Trên đường Quý khách vào Viếng miếu Cậu - nơi thờ hoàng tử Cảnh con trai của chúa Nguyễn ánh và bà Hoàng Phi Yến
09h30: Tới sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, xe ô tô đón Quý khách đi về Cần Thơ. Trên đường Quý khách tự do ngắm cầu Mỹ Thuận, cầu Cần Thơ.
Trưa: Ăn trưa trên đường.
Chiều: Tới Cần Thơ, Quý khách nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
Tối:  Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Tự do ngắm cảnh thành phố về đêm.

Ngày 4 :              CẦN THƠ - CÀ MAU
Sáng:  Ăn sáng, quý khách trả phòng lên xe về Cà Mau.
Trưa:  Tới Cà Mau, QK nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
Chiều: QK ra tầu cao tốc thăm mũi Cà Mau - điểm cực Nam của Tổ Quốc.  ( Quý khách tự trả tiền tàu cao tốc). Tới Mũi Cà Mau, Quý khách vào thăm quan Tọa độ Quốc Gia, biểu tượng đất mũi, lên tháp quan sát ngắm toàn cảnh đất mũi với hệ thống kênh rạch và rừng đước bạt ngàn. Sau đó Quý khách ra tàu cao tốc khởi hành về lại TP Cà Mau.
Tối:   Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Tự do dạo chơi tự do thăm quan TP Cà Mau về đêm.

Ngày 5 :                CÀ MAU -  SÓC TRĂNG -  HÀ TIÊN
Sáng: Ăn sáng, quý khách trả phòng Hà Tiên. Trên đường, Quý khách vào thăm chùa Dơi, chùa Đất Sét - những ngôi chùa đẹp nổi tiếng của Sóc Trăng.
Trưa:  Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng ở Sóc Trăng.
Tối: Tới Hà Tiên, QK nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi, ăn tối. Tự do dạo chơi tự do thăm quan thị xã Hà Tiên về đêm.

Ngày 6 :                HÀ TIÊN
Sáng:  Ăn sáng, quý khách đi thăm quan Lăng Mạc Cửu - người có công khám phá ra vùng đất trải dài từ Hà Tiên tới Cà Mau và sáp nhập vào địa phận của Việt Nam, thăm chùa Phù Dung, động Thạch Động, trèo lên đỉnh Tô Châu ngắm toàn cảnh Hà Tiên và Đông Hồ ấn nguyệt( Đông Hồ in ánh trăng).
Trưa:  Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
Chiều: Quý khách đi thăm núi đá Dựng với 11 hang động huyền bí. Sau đó, Quý khách đi tắm biển mũi Nai - bãi biển đẹp nhất miền Tây Nam Bộ.
Tối: Ăn tối, dạo chơi tự do thăm quan thị xã Hà Tiên về đêm.


Ngày 7 :        HÀ TIÊN - ĐỒNG THÁP
Sáng:  Ăn sáng, QK trả phòng lên xe  ô tô về Đồng Tháp.
Trưa: Tới Đồng Tháp QK nhận  phòng nghỉ ngơi, ăn trưa.
Chiều: QK thăm quan khu di tích cụ Phó bảng Nguyễn Sinh Sắc nơi có nhà sàn bác Hồ và khu lăng cụ Nguyễn Sinh Sắc, thăm bảo tàng Đồng Tháp tìm hiểu về nền văn hóa óc Eo của cư dân cổ vùng đất này.
Tối: Ăn tối, dạo chơi tự do thăm quan thành phố Cao Lãnh về đêm.

Ngày 8 :             ĐỒNG THÁP -  TP HCM
Sáng:  Ăn sáng, quý khách trả phòng lên xe  ô tô đi thăm khu du lịch Xẻo Quýt. Đến trạm điều hành Mỹ Hiệp, Quý khách xuống xuồng ba lá đi thăm những căn hầm ẩn sâu trong rừng Chàm nguyên sinh nơi từng được chọn quay bộ phim ‘‘ Đất rừng phương Nam’’ . Dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng xẻo Quýt.
Chiều: Thuyền đưa Quý khách trở lại Mỹ Hiệp. Ô tô đón Qúy khách về TP HCM.
Tối:   Tới TP HCM, Quý khách nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi, ăn tối. Tự do dạo chơi ngắm cảnh thành phố về đêm.

Ngày 9 :                    TP HCM -  HÀ NỘI
Sáng:  Ăn sáng, quý khách trả phòng lên xe  ô tô đi thăm khu du lịch thác Giang Điền. Đến đây Quý khách đi thăm quan thác Giang Điền, vườn Lan, hồ Tuyền Lâm..
Trưa:  Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng trong khu du lịch.
Chiều: Quý khách tự do tham gia các hoạt động dã ngoại tại Giang Điền như tắm thác, chèo thuyền, trượt cỏ( Quý khách tự trả chi phí). Sau đó, Quý khách lên xe ô tô ra sân bay làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay TP HCM – Hà Nội lúc 20h00. (QK tự do ăn tối tại sân bay)
22h05: Về đến Sân bay Nội Bài, xe ôtô đón quý khách về điểm hẹn kết thúc chuyến đi, kính chào và hẹn gặp lại quý khách.


GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 QUÝ KHÁCH:  15.900.000đ
( giá dành cho đoàn 42 đến 45 khách )


* Mức dịch vụ bao gồm:
- Xe ôtô điều hoà đưa đón sân bay, thăm quan theo chương trình, vé máy bay khứ hồi HN – TP HCM – HN + vé máy bay TP HCM – Côn Đảo (khứ hồi VietNam Airline). Mức ăn 100.000đ/bữa chính + 30.000đ/ bữa phụ (17 chính + 8 phụ), phòng khách sạn tiêu chuẩn ** đến ***: (2 - 3 khách/phòng)x8 đêm, vé thắng cảnh các điểm thăm quan trong chương trình, hướng dẫn viên, bảo hiểm DL, tổ chức phí.


* Mức dịch vụ không bao gồm:
- Đồ uống trong bữa ăn, trong phòng khách sạn, điện thoại, giặt là, các chi phí ngoài chương trình, thuế VAT.

* Lưu ý:  Khi đi Quý khách mang theo giấy tờ tùy thân như CMTND, hộ chiếu.



CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN PHÁT TRIỂN DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ
Địa chỉ: Số 4 ngõ 159 Phố Chùa Láng, Láng Thượng, Đống Đa, Hà Nội
Tel/Fax: (+84-4) 32595828 * Hotline: Ms Huyền 0983.863.029/ 0949.066.836
Email: dulichquocte.org@gmail.com * Website: http://www.dulichtrongoi.org

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Incheon - phim trường nổi tiếng của xứ Hàn* 



* Fans yêu điện ảnh xứ Hàn mỗi lần nhìn qua những bức ảnh chụp cảnh Incheon đều cảm thấy một số nơi dường như rất quen thuộc. Với bãi biển, những hòn đảo, công viên trò chơi, khu phố Tàu và sân bay lớn nhất Hàn Quốc - không cần phải ngạc nhiên khi khu đô thị sầm uất này đã tự thiết lập cho mình danh tiếng rộng rãi, trở thành một phim trường nổi tiếng cho nhiều phim điện ảnh, truyền hình của đất nước Hàn Quốc.

Yook Sang-hyo, đạo diễn phim điện ảnh Dalmaya Seoul Gaja năm 2004 đã từng nói: "Dường như ở Incheon có đủ tất cả những địa điểm thú vị. Những con đường bãi biển xinh đẹp, các khu cảng nhộn nhịp đã biến thành phố này trở thành bối cảnh tuyệt vời cho bất kỳ thể loại phim nào".*





Theo Hiệp hội điện ảnh Incheon, có khoảng 27 phim truyền hình và điện ảnh đã từng thực hiện cảnh quay tại nhiều địa điểm xung quanh khu vực Incheon chỉ trong năm 2008. Phim điện ảnh nổi tiếng Thrist cũng tìm thấy một địa điểm hoàn hảo trong một phân xưởng gần sân bay quốc tế Incheon.

Một trong những phim trường nổi tiếng nằm trong khu vực Incheon là Full House, bối cảnh cho bộ phim cùng tên của đài KBS năm 2004 do hai ngôi sao Bi-Rain và Song Hye-kyo diễn xuất. Phim trường tuyệt đẹp này xây dựng gần bãi biển Sugi trên đảo Si, địa hạt Ongjin, sau khi bộ phim kết thúc trở thành địa điểm du lịch hấp dẫn thu hút nhiều du khách tham quan.

Phim truyền hình SBS Stairway to Heaven do Kwon Sang-woo và Choi Ji-woo đóng cũng có bối cảnh là căn nhà xinh đẹp bên bờ biển ở đảo Muui - Incheon, hiện nay cũng là điểm nóng du lịch với bãi biển đầy tôm cá.

Đảo Muui còn là bối cảnh cho phim điện ảnh Silmido năm 2003 do đạo diễn Kang Woo-suk thực hiện. Bộ phim có không gian trở về những năm 60 - 70 dựa theo câu chuyện có thật về một nhóm tội phạm được đưa đến hoang đảo và huấn luyện để ám sát Tổng thống Bắc Hàn Kim Il-sung.

Những fans của My Sassy Girl sẽ khó lòng quên hình ảnh Jeon Ji-hyun say khướt, ngủ vùi trên chiếc ghế dài trong trạm xe điện ngầm, sau đó Cha Tae-hyun cõng cô về một nhà nghỉ rẻ tiền gần đó. Nơi đó là Trạm xe lửa Bupyeong cùng một số cảnh quay tại Nhà ga xe lửa Incheon.



Ông Lee Hyun-shik, quản lý Bảo tàng Nghệ thuật và Văn hóa Incheon nhận xét: "Những điểm thu hút nhất của Incheon chính là sự đa dạng, ở trung tâm Incheon cũng có không khí những năm 70, thậm chí thập kỷ 80 khi Hàn Quốc đang thời kỳ đổi mới cũng còn đọng lại ở đâu đó trong thành phố này. Incheon còn là nơi bạn có thể nhìn thấy sự thay đổi lớn của thế kỷ 21".

Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Jeonju - tìm về quá khứ bình yên* 
- Bước đi trên những con đường nhỏ của Jeonju giống như đi vào thế giới văn hóa và sự tinh tế. Lối đi nhỏ nằm giữa những mái ngói cong cong của khu di tích Làng truyền thống Hanok Jeonju là một minh chứng rõ ràng nhất, ở mỗi ngóc ngách bạn đều khám phá được điều thú vị mới lạ. Ở đây là khu trà gia, bên kia là khu triển lãm. Âm thanh pansori tràn về từ những hàng rào bằng đá xa xa. Nếu bạn muốn tìm lại hương vị thanh tao của Hàn Quốc những năm tháng cũ, bạn đã đến đúng nơi rồi đấy. Nào là ngôi làng truyền thống Hanok Jeonju, xem trình diễn pansori - thể loại nhạc kịch cổ truyền, ăn món cơm trộn Jeonju nổi tiếng hay ngồi thiền trong tu viện Phật giáo Geumsan-sa... Jeonju có tất cả và thích hợp với mọi người.


Nhiều năm trôi qua, Jeonju vẫn là trung tâm chính trị, kinh tế và văn hóa của tỉnh Jeolla. Dù trong thời kỳ hiện đại, Jeonju không có vị thế to lớn như tỉnh Gwangju nhưng vẫn là một địa danh hấp dẫn trong khu vực này. Jeonju nằm ở trung tâm đồng bằng Honam, trải dài trên vùng đất thấp sở hữu đa số đất đai trồng trọt - chính vì vậy nơi đây được xem như là "chén cơm" của đất nước Hàn Quốc. Jeonju là thành phố nổi tiếng với nhiều món ăn ngon, nhất là món bibimbap (cơm trộn).

Cũng như đa số thành phố cổ tại xứ Hàn, ngọn gió phát triển thổi đến đây rất nhanh và mạnh mẽ, thay đổi hoàn toàn diện mạo của Jeonju. Bức tường thành quan trọng từng bảo vệ thành phố khỏi tai mắt quân thù được thay bằng những tòa nhà cao tầng bằng bê tông và kính mà bạn dễ dàng tìm thấy ở mọi nơi. Tuy nhiên, một phần quá khứ to lớn của Jeonju vẫn còn hiện diện, thành phố này nổi tiếng với những môn nghệ thuật truyền thống, đặc biệt là nghề thủ công giấy và âm nhạc.

*  * Làng truyền thống Hanok Jeonju*


Không nơi nào là mô hình thu nhỏ của Jeonju ngày xưa như Làng truyền thống Hanok Jeonju. Tọa lạc tại Pungnam-dong, gần cổng thành Pungnammun cũ ở góc Đông nam thành phố, Làng truyền thống Hanok Jeonju là một trong những nơi có bộ sưu tập những ngôi nhà hanok truyền thống lớn nhất Hàn Quốc. Tại đây, bạn có thể ung dung đi dạo qua hàng trăm ngôi nhà gỗ thanh tao của xứ Hàn, rất nhiều ngôi nhà được cải tạo thành nhà khách, bảo tàng, nhà triển lãm và trà gia.
Cũng như Làng truyền thống Hanok Bukchon ở Seoul, đa số các ngôi nhà hanok ở Jeonju 
xây dựng vào những năm 1920 đến 1930, trong lúc dân số Jeonju gia tăng theo sự phát triển của thời đại. Làng truyền thống này là nơi có nhiều di tích lịch sử và quốc bảo rất thích hợp cho du khách tham quan. Lối vào của ngôi làng là khu Lăng mộ Gyeonggijeon, một hình mẫu tuyệt vời của kiến trúc Khổng giáo thời Joseon. Khu lăng mộ là nơi có chân dung của Lee Song-gye, con trai của người kiến lập vương quốc Joseon năm 1392 cùng nhiều chân dung của các vị vua sau này.



Đối diện Lăng mộ Gyeonggijeon là Thánh đường Jeondong, một địa điểm hành hương của nhiều tín đồ Thiên chúa giáo tại Hàn Quốc. Nhà thờ do các nhà truyền giáo người Pháp xây dựng năm 1914 với lối kiến trúc pha trộn giữa Romanesque và Byzantine. Gần đó là cổng Pungnammun - cổng phía Nam của thành phố. Đây là cổng thành duy nhất còn sót lại  của Jeonju, những nơi khác đã bị phá hủy năm 1905. Cổng thành này có ý nghĩa lịch sử quan trọng như Namdaemun của Seoul vậy.

*    * Âm thanh của Hàn Quốc thuở xa xưa*

Jeonju có di sản nghệ thuật truyền thống dồi dào, đặc biệt là âm nhạc. Trong thời gian lưu lại đây, nếu bạn không tận hưởng nền văn hóa âm nhạc tuyệt vời này thì đúng là thiếu sót.

Tỉnh Jeolla còn được biết đến như trung tâm âm nhạc truyền thống Hàn Quốc. Ngày nay, rất nhiều nhạc sĩ tài ba xuất thân từ vùng đất này. Jeonju rất nổi tiếng về âm nhạc pansori, một loại nhạc kịch dân gian Hàn Quốc do một người biểu diễn với sự hỗ trợ của một tay trống.

Trung tâm nghệ thuật Sori khổng lồ của Jeollabuk-do nằm tại Deokjin-dong được xây dựng để tôn vinh di sản âm nhạc của Jeonju. Tiện nghi hiện đại, sân khấu ngoài trời lẫn bên trong là nơi tổ chức Lễ hội Jeonju Sori - liên hoan âm nhạc truyền thống nổi tiếng vào mùa thu ở xứ Hàn. Nằm gần đó là trung tâm biểu diễn nghệ thuật truyền thống Hàn Quốc Jeollabuk-do - nơi có dàn hợp xướng âm nhạc cổ truyền nổi tiếng nhất Hàn Quốccùng những vũ công múa truyền thống nổi tiếng và các ca sĩ pansori tài năng.

*    * Vùng đất của Bibimbap*


Ngôi sao của ẩm thực Jeonju là món bibimbap - cơm trộn Jeonju. Là món ăn đại diện cho thời kỳ Joseon và là một trong những món ăn Hàn Quốc nổi tiếng nhất ngày nay, bibimbap Jeonju gồm cơm trộn cùng rau, thịt, trứng và 30 nguyên liệu khác nhau đầy mùi vị và dinh dưỡng, được xem là món ăn phụ được nhiều người yêu thích nhất.

Có rất nhiều nơi để bạn thưởng thức món ăn này ở Jeonju, bất cứ tài xế taxi nào cũng có thể "tiến cử" cho bạn vài quán. Nhưng nổi tiếng nhất Jeonju là tiệm cơm trộn Gogung ở in Deokjin-dong, tuy khá đắt nhưng "tiền nào của đấy".
*
    * Chùa Geumsan-sa*


Một khi đã thưởng thức đủ hương vị của khu trung tâm Jeonju, bạn có thể sẽ muốn tìm chốn bình yên sau một ngày bận rộn. Chỉ cần nửa giờ xe buýt số 89 từ Pungnammun đến Gimje bạn sẽ đến được ngôi Đại tự Geumsan-sa, một trong những ngôi chùa Phật giáo nổi tiếng nhất Hàn Quốc.

Ngôi chùa này thành lập vào những năm đầu tiên của triều đại vua Beop - Baekje, năm 599 trước CN. Từ năm 762 đến 766, đại sư Jinpyo đã mở rộng ngôi chùa trở thành tu viện chính. Trong thời gian Nhật Bản xâm lược 1592, đa số các ngôi chùa bị hủy hoại, các ngôi chùa Phật hiện nay trong quần thể này đa số có niên đại từ khi tái xây dựng năm 1635.

Geumsan-sa là bảo vật của nền văn hóa Hàn Quốc, ngôi chùa làm bằng cả đá và gỗ. Trung tâm của chùa là khu Chánh điện Mireukjeon. Được tấn phong Quốc bảo số 62, công trình đồ sộ này chỉ còn lại tòa nhà 3 tầng theo kiến trúc truyền thống Hàn Quốc. Tòa nhà này vốn được xây dựng để thờ tượng Phật Di Lặc mạ vàng khổng lồ, mái nhà nặng đến mức mỗi tầng cần trụ cột chống đỡ riêng biệt. Những khu chánh điện hiện tại được tái dựng năm 1635 và kể từ đó đến nay được sửa chữa khá nhiều lần.

Mireukjeon chỉ là một trong nhiều di sản văn hóa quan trọng mà tu viện này sở hữu. Vô số thạch tự, thạch đăng và chánh điện bằng gỗ cũng được Chính phủ tặng cho danh hiệu Di sản quốc gia. Ngọn núi nơi ngôi chùa tọa lạc là Moaksan, được xem là một trong những ngọn núi tâm linh quan trọng nhất của đạo Saman Hàn Quốc. Nếu bạn muốn tận hưởng hoàn toàn những điều tuyệt vời tại Geumsan-sa ít nhất cũng phải mất nửa ngày.

*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## dulichcauvong

du lich ha long
du lich sapa
du lich hue
du lich da lat
chum tour 30/4

Công Ty TNHH Thương Mại và Du Lịch Cầu Vồng
Đ/C: Tầng 03 Số 125 Hồng Hà - Ba Đình - Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 04 37171 444 - 04 3995 9775 Fax: 043 7172225. Hotline 0987 44 9696 - 0903 44 9696
Du lich Sapa, du lich Ha Long, du lich Da Nang, du lich Nha Trang, thai lan :

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Ngọn hải đăng cao nhất thế giới tại Busan* 



*Công viên Yongdusan tại Busan sẽ là nơi tọa lạc của ngọn hải đăng cao nhất thế giới. Văn phòng Nội vụ cảng và Hàng hải Busan hôm thứ Tư 04/11 vừa qua đã cho biết ngọn hải đăng khổng lồ trị giá 150 triệu won (khoảng 127,011 USD) sẽ được đặt tại đài quan sát trên đỉnh của ngọn tháp Busan cao 119m thuộc công viên Yongdusan.*



Ngọn hải đăng này sẽ cao hơn 13m so với Hải đăng Tháp Hàng hải (106m) tại Yokohama, Nhật Bản, ngọn hải đăng hiện nay đang là cao nhất thế giới.


Ngọn đèn biển sẽ được đặt trong đài quan sát hình bát giác, quay mặt ra bến tàu phía Nam của cảng Busan. Nếu từ trên tàu nhìn lên, ngọn hải đăng sẽ phát ra 3 ngọn đèn màu đỏ, trắng và xanh từ phải sang trái. Ngọn đèn màu trắng ở giữa để biểu thị cho lộ trình bình thường trên biển. Rẽ trái hay phải sẽ được biểu thị bằng đèn đỏ hoặc xanh.



Phòng Hải cảng cho biết: "Ngọn hải đăng tháp Busan này sẽ rất có ích cho việc đưa tàu cập bến cảng phía Nam được an toàn, nơi này, khi xây dựng cây cầu Phương Nam đã làm diện tích thông thường bị thu hẹp, chỉ còn vào khoảng 450 ~ 250m."

Đèn báo bão luôn sáng rực bầu trời cũng sẽ hứa hẹn là một điểm rất hấp dẫn ở đây.

*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Những số điện thoại cần biết khi du lịch Hàn Quốc* 


* Hàn Quốc đang là một điểm đến hấp dẫn với khách du lịch trong khu vực và quốc tế. Chính phủ và các cơ quan ban ngành ở xứ kim chi đang thực hiện nhiều biện pháp tích cực để phát triển du lịch của đất nước thông qua nhiều hình thức trợ giúp thông tin và dịch vụ cho du khách khi đến đây. Một trong số đó là danh sách các số điện thoại cần thiết khi ở Hàn Quốc.* 

*1. 120 Dasan Call Center - Tổng đài Dasan 120: +82 - 2 -120*



Đây là dịch vụ chỉ cung cấp cho du khách và người dân ở Seoul. Tổng đài được đặt theo bút danh của một nhà văn, nhà triết học của thế kỉ 18 là Jeong Yak-yong. Tổng đài phục vụ khách hàng gọi đến qua đường dây nóng từ 9h sáng đến 10h tối, 7 ngày trong tuần và Dasan đang có kế hoạch phát triển phục vụ 24/7. Ngôn ngữ chính của 120 Dasan Call Center là tiếng Anh, tuy nhiên khi khách hàng gọi đến tổng đài có thể bấm từ 2 đến 5 lần lượt theo thứ tự là các tổng đài viên nói tiếng Trung, Nhật, Việt Nam và Mông Cổ. Các nhân viên tổng đài sẽ nhiệt tình hướng dẫn và cung cấp mọi thông tin mà bạn cần từ hỏi địa điểm, lộ trình, tuyến đường, các phương tiện giao thông, các dịch vụ công cộng v.v... Trong trường hợp nếu nhân viên không tìm ngay được thông tin bạn muốn, 120 Dasan Call Center sẽ gọi lại cho bạn trong giây lát.

*2. 1588-5644 - BBB free interpreting - Dịch vụ phiên dịch miễn phí BB: +82-1588-5644*



Đây là dịch vụ miễn phí được các cộng tác viên, tình nguyện viên ở Hàn Quốc cung cấp cho người dân và khách du lịch. Chỉ đơn giản gọi đến trung tâm khi bạn gặp rắc rối về ngôn ngữ, bạn sẽ được BBB (Before Babel Brigade) giúp đỡ nhiệt tình phiên dịch cho bạn hai chiều ngược xuôi từ tiếng Hàn qua 17 ngôn ngữ quốc tế khác. Dịch vụ của BBB hoạt động 24/7.

Trang web chính thức của BBB cung cấp thông tin chi tiết về dịch vụ tại địa chỉ www.bbbkorea.org/eng/

*3. 1330 Korea Travel Phone - Tổng đài du lịch Hàn Quốc 1330*

Hoạt động liên tục 24/7 suốt các ngày trong năm, kể cả ngày lễ, những du khách và cả người dân trong nước cần bất kì thông tin nào về du lịch cũng sẽ được tổng đài hỗ trợ trong tích tặc. Tổng đài du lịch Hàn Quốc được kết nối với trung tâm Dasan nên những cuộc gọi trong thời gian 9h sáng đến 10h tối sẽ được tự động chuyển đến trung tâm trong khi các cuộc gọi ngoài khung giờ này sẽ do tổng đài phụ trách giải quyết. Tổng đài du lịch 1330 còn có thể giúp bạn đặt vé các chương trình biểu diễn hoặc vé đến các thắng cảnh du lịch.

Hướng dẫn thực hiện cuộc gọi đến trung tâm 1330 được korea.net đăng tải bằng tiếng anh qua địa chỉ cụ thể.

*4. Dịch vụ y tế*

Trong trường hợp khẩn cần gọi cứu thương, đơn giản chỉ cần gọi 119 và yêu cầu được gặp tổng đài viên nói tiếng Anh nếu bạn không sử dụng tiếng Hàn thành thạo. Ngoài ra, có 2 tổng đài do chính phủ và các tình nguyện viên hoạt động cũng sẵn sàng cung cấp thông tin cho bạn nếu du khách cần hỏi các trạm y tế, bệnh viện.

Đối với trung tâm của chính phủ:

- Gọi 1339 để kết nối Trung tâm thông tin y tế khẩn cấp - Emergency Medical Information Center

- Gọi 129 kể kết nối dịch vụ hỗ trợ khẩn của Bộ Y tế và Phúc lợi xã hội

Đối với dịch vụ của tình nguyện viên: Dịch vụ hỗ trợ y tế (MRS) được cung cấp qua điện thoại là dịch vụ tiếng Anh, được cung cấp bởi các tình nguyện viên là người nước ngoài đã qua đào tạo y tế cơ bản sinh sống ở Hàn Quốc, làm việc 24/07. Tùy thuộc vào địa điểm và tình trạng của người gọi đến, MRS sẽ cung cấp hướng dẫn sơ cứu hoặc chỉ đường đến khu phòng khám gần nhất. Số điện thoại của MRS là: 010-4769-8212 hoặc 010-8750-8212.



*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Thành trì cổ khôi phục sức mạnh* 

Thành phố nhỏ Naju ở phía nam Jeola chỉ có dưới 10,000 người dân sinh sống. Dẫu với không gian nhỏ hẹp được xây dựng từ 1 thế kỉ trước đây, Naju là thành phố đầy tiềm năng của khu vực tây nam đất nước. Trong cuối giai đoạn Joseon (1392-1910), Naju là thành phố đông dân xếp thứ 5 của triều đại và là khu vực đóng thuế cao nhất trong vùng.

 Lịch sử của Naju khởi nguồn từ hơn 1000 năm. Vào cuối giai đoạn Tam vương (892-936), vua Wang Geon của triều Baekje và vua Taejo của triều Goryeo (918 -1932) đã sống ở vùng đất này. Trong suốt những ngày đầu giai đoạn Goryeo, 12 cơ quan lãnh đạo trong vùng đã chọn Naju để đặt dinh thự. Trong triều đại kéo dài 912 năm, 300 moska - những thống đốc vùng ngày nay, đặt dinh cơ của mình ở Naju. Thành phố là một trong những thành phố chính của triều đại và là trung tâm vùng tây nam của đất nước.

Mặc dù với lịch sử huy hoàng, ngày nay Naju chỉ còn giữ những âm vang của quá khứ. Trong khi Youngnam, Gyeongju và Andong ở phía bắc dòng Gyeongsang đã cố gắng bảo tồn những di tích lịch sử, Naju đã không làm được điều đó. Những nhà hàng món cá hongeo hoe ở vùng Youngsanpo vẫn thu hút đông đảo người dân và khách du lịch nhưng trung tâm thành phố Naju vẫn rất vắng vẻ.

Song, mọi chuyện đang trên đà thay đổi. Thành phố đang tiến hành dự án cải tạo với quy mô lớn để làm sống lại những hào quang lịch sử nơi đây. 


Naju là thành phố được xây dựng trên nền ngành ngư nghiệp. Trước khi con đập ngay cửa sông được xây dựng nơi hạ nguồn ở dòng Youngsan, nước ngọt chảy vào thành phố nằm ngay bờ nam Gwangju. Vào thời điểm đó, dòng Youngsan rộng gấp 3-4 lần ngày nay. Những mẻ cá tươi từ biển, những chuyến ngũ cốc xuôi theo dòng Youngsan được đưa về Naju. Điều này giải thích tại sao những con cá hongeo hoe dù được đánh bắt ở đảo Heuksan lại là đặc sản của vùng Naju. Thành phố còn từng là trung tâm phân phối của vùng. Hải đăng Youngsanpo là một văn kiện lịch sử còn sống đến hôm nay cho thấy Naju đã là trung tâm thương mại trong vùng. Ngày nay, hải đăng Youngsanpo là ngọn đèn biển trong đất liền duy nhất của đất nước.

Trong khi dòng Youngsan giúp Naju phát triển sức mạnh kinh tế của vùng trong quá khứ, dòng sông còn biến thành phố trở thành vùng đất quân sự chiến lược quan trọng. Naju là nơi lập hệ thống quốc phòng đầu tiên chống lại kẻ thù cố vượt sông Youngsan xâm lăng Hàn Quốc.

Thành trì Naju ngày nay vẫn giữ được kiến trúc kiên cố. Cổng Dongjeom, cổng thành chính được trùng tu năm 2005. Cổng thành vững chãi như cỗng Paldal, thành bảo vệ Suwon Hwaseong.


Đôi khi, Naju cũng được mọi người biết đến với cái tên khác, Sogyeong với nghĩa là " tiểu Seoul." Địa hình nơi đây khiến thành phố trông tựa như thành phố thủ đô. Nếu Seoul được bao bọc bởi núi Bukhan, có dòng sông Hàn chạy ngang, với dòng Cheonggye và núi Namsan giữa lòng thành phố, Naju cũng được núi Geumseong bao bọc, dòng sông Youngsan ngăn thành hai miền thành phố, dòng Naju ở trung tâm và núi Nam gần bên.

Điểm tương tự không chỉ dừng ở đó. Naju cũng là nhà của Geumsseong Gwan, là di sản văn hóa hữu hình lớn thứ hai của đất nước. Nhà khách hoàng cung được sử dụng để các thành viên hoàng tộc triều đại Goryeo và Joseon nghỉ dưỡng. Bài vị của đức vua được cất giữ vào thánh đường và những lễ nghi được tổ chức nơi đây để tỏ lòng tôn kính đến đức vua vào ngày 1 và ngày 15 hàng tháng.

Trong thời gian bị Nhật Bản chiếm đóng, thành trì ở Naju được sử dụng là tòa nhà chính quyền địa hạt Naju. Nhưng trong thời gian này, cổng thành chính ở Manghwaru và Geumseong Gwan đã bị tàn phá và mới được khôi phục gần đây.



Nằm gần Geumseong Gwan là Moksanaeah, di sản văn hóa số 132, là khu dinh thự của một tỉnh trưởng trong thời kì Joseon. Đây chỉ là 1 trong số 20 dinh thự của tỉnh trưởng của triều đại Joseon còn được bảo tồn nguyên trạng. Kiến trúng nơi đây giống với kiến trúc của nhà hanok truyền thống và nhà ở của giới quý tộc trong thời kì. Thành phố Naju đã mở cửa di tích này cho du khách tham quan có dịp được biết đến đời sống vương giả. Chi phí để nghỉ lại nơi đây 1 đêm từ 50.000 won đến 150.000 won (khoảng 42,70 - 128,10 USD. ) Khách du lịch có thể liên hệ 나주시청 hoặc điện thoại (061) 330-8831.

Vẫn còn đó những tàn tích của lịch sử thành phố gần khu nhà nghỉ. Phía tây tường thành đã được bảo bảo dưỡng kĩ càng để bảo tồn kiến trúc truyền thống của nó. Trước kia, do điều kiện chưa phát triển, thành phố chỉ xây dựng những mái lợp đơn sơ ở mái ngói tường thành. Ngày nay, những hộ gia đình có thu nhập thấp vẫn còn sinh sống trong những ngôi nhà lụp xụp như thế.

Đối với những du khách đến thăm Naju trong những ngày cuối đông mát mẻ, thành phố tổ chức những lộ du lịch bằng xe buýt đến trung tâm thành phố với các điểm dừng ở cổng Geumseong Gwan, Moksanaeah và Dongjeom. Chi phí cho chuyến đi là 17.000 won cho người lớn.

Để biết thêm chi tiết, du khách liên hệt đến số điện thoại: (061) 330-8108.

*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Ngôi nhà của Quý ngài Nhà Vệ sinh* 



* Nhà vệ sinh ở Hàn Quốc đã trải qua một chặng đường dài đi lên từ những khu nhà xí ngoài trời bẩn thỉu phổ biến cách đây khoảng 60 năm. Tuy nhiên, vẫn không ít người “có nhu cầu” cảm thấy phân vân đứng giữa hai lựa chọn đó.*

Những nhà vệ sinh kiểu ngồi xổm (xí bẹt – squat toilet) mặc dù đã được nâng cấp để có thể đạt tiêu chuẩn của thế kỉ 21 nhưng vẫn có vẻ gì đó hơi nguyên thủy đối với du khách nước ngoài. Mà hơn nữa, sử dụng những nhà vệ sinh kiểu này cũng là một thách thức – nhất là đối với chị em phụ nữ, những người vốn thiếu kinh nghiệm “ngắm trúng mục tiêu”.

Tuy vậy, những thiết bị đầy tính tương lai lại được trang bị với những ngăn chứa với rất nhiều chuông và còi giống như một chiếc điều khiển từ xa đầu DVD vậy. Thêm vào đó, tất cả những tính năng ấn tượng, như hệ thống sưởi ấm chỗ ngồi và vòi nước rửa, đều được viết bằng tiếng Hàn khiến cho các vị khách nước ngoài càng thuận tiện hơn trong việc nhấn nhầm nút.

Bất kì ai đã từng bị tấn công bởi một vòi phóng nước từ bồn cầu có thể chứng thực rằng đó là trải nghiệm chẳng lấy gì làm thoải mái cho lắm.

*Cuộc cách mạng nhà vệ sinh*

Tại các nước đang phát triển, vấn đề làm thế nào để đáp ứng nhu cầu về chất lượng vệ sinh thường được ít quan tâm nhất.

Tuy nhiên, đó lại là mối quan tâm lớn nhất của ông Sim Jae-duck, một nhà chính trị ở Seoul, người đã khởi động một chiến dịch toàn cầu nhằm cải thiện hệ thống thoát nước thải và đưa cuộc cách mạng nhà vệ sinh lên một tầm cao hơn trước.

Ông đã bắt đầu một phong trào mang tính văn hóa trước tiên bằng cách thay đổi tên mình thành Quý ngài Nhà vệ sinh (Mr. Toilet), sau đó thành lập Hiệp hội Nhà vệ sinh Thế giới và xây dựng một bồn cầu vệ sinh khổng lồ lớn đến mức mà ông có thể sống luôn tại đó – và đó thực sự là những gì ông đã làm


Ngôi nhà triệu đô đã thu hút hàng loạt hàng tít lớn trong giới truyền thông trên toàn thế giới khi được hoàn thành vào năm 2007. Khi ông Sim Jae-duck qua đời vào tháng 1 năm 2009, vợ của ông đã quyên tặng nhà vệ sinh đắt giá này cho thành phố Suwon. Cho đến hôm nay, Ngôi nhà của Quý ngài Nhà Vệ sinh đã trở thành một viện bảo tàng mở rộng cửa chào đón khách tham quan ghé thăm.


*
Chuyện hài hước bên bồn cầu*

Nhấn mạnh sự “nghỉ ngơi” cần thiết trong các nhà vệ sinh là một phần trong kế hoạch vĩ mô của Quý ngài Nhà Vệ sinh. Bởi thế, bảo tàng Haewoojae với cái tên mang ý nghĩa “nơi có thể giải quyết những nỗi lo lắng của bạn” đã làm nổi bật một nơi kín đáo mà một số nền văn hóa xem là một điều cấm đoán.

Một trong những nhiều thứ được triển lãm ở đây là một cái gì đó giống như bộ giải mã trong mơ giúp đưa ra những viễn cảnh khác nhau. “Người Hàn Quốc không thích nói về…”, vừa mới bắt đầu, Lee Youn-sook, phát ngôn viên của bảo tàng, đã vội bịt miệng và thì thầm “…về việc đại tiện”.

Tuy nhiên, nếu người Hàn Quốc nằm mơ thấy phân, đó lại là chuyện khác, người phát ngôn của bảo tàng giải thích “Điều đó nghĩa là họ sẽ có nhiều tiền hoặc việc kinh doanh của họ sẽ thành công”.

Một triển lãm nghệ thuật phổ biến tại bảo tàng đã cho trưng bày một bộ sưu tập các biển hiệu thông báo nhà vệ sinh dành cho nam và nữ trên toàn thế giới. Có một số mẫu hình nữ tính hay cơ bắp được thể hiện giống hình ảnh thực hơn nhiều biển hiệu khác.



Phần lớn đều khắc họa hình ảnh nữ giới ngồi còn nam giới thì đứng. Có một bộ đôi biển hiệu từ Mỹ thì lại vẽ hình một bộ bikini và đôi quần lót. Úc và Tây Ban Nha có biển hiệu nhà vệ sinh khá giống nhau với hình một cậu bé và một cô bé có khuôn mặt sợ hãi và chân thì co lại với nhau, cố gắng “giữ lại trong mình”.


Khách ghé thăm bảo tàng sẽ cảm thấy rất khó lưỡng lại trước một chiếc camera màn hình cảm ứng. Một bồn cầu vệ sinh sẽ tự động làm khung hình cho bức ảnh chân dung của bạn khi bạn mỉm cười để chụp ảnh. Nếu mà bức ảnh không làm bạn hài lòng thì chỉ cần nhấn nút xả ở bồn cầu là xong.

*Những vấn đề nghiêm túc*

Mái nhà của viện bảo tàng được xây theo hình một bồn cầu với một hàng rào những lá cờ của 66 quốc gia thành viên của WTA. Các nhà hoạt động môi trường, các chính trị gia và các chuyên gia vệ sinh đã từng có cơ hội gặp mặt tại Seoul để tham gia buổi lễ thành lập Hiệp hội Vệ sinh Thế giới (WTA) vào năm 2007 với mục tiêu cứu sống sinh mạng con người nhờ việc sử dụng nước sạch.



“Hơn 2.6 tỉ người sống mà không có nhà vệ sinh. Và nhiều người trong số đó sống ở khu vực châu Á và châu Phi”, bà Lee Youn-sook chia sẻ và cũng cho biết thêm rằng đã có khoảng 2 triệu người chết do các bệnh liên quan đến nguồn nước bẩn do hệ thống vệ sinh yếu kém.

Bài thuyết trình gây xúc động nhất chính là chúc thư mà Quý ngài Nhà vệ sinh đã hoàn thành trước khi qua đời. “Trước” là những bức hình về các cơ sở thiếu vệ sinh và “Sau” là những hệ thống vệ sinh hiện đại cùng được treo theo thứ tự trên một bức tường trong bảo tàng. Những dự án làm đẹp này được tài trợ thông qua tổ chức WTA diễn ra tại Mông Cổ, Trung Quốc, Nam Phi, Kenya và Ghana.

Khách tham quan được vào cửa miễn phí, nhưng bạn cũng sẽ có cơ hội được quyên góp một phần tài chính nào đó thông qua tổ chức gây quỹ Be a Toilet Angel (Hãy là một Thiên thần Nhà Vệ sinh). Hành động của bạn sẽ giúp tổ chức tiếp tục những nỗ lực giúp đỡ người dân tại các quốc gia đang cần họ nhất.

*Thị trưởng Nhà vệ sinh*

Cái tên “Quý ngài Nhà Vệ sinh” cũng không hẳn là một bước nhảy cực lớn của một người đàn ông vốn được mọi người gọi với biệt danh “Gaettongi” trong tiếng Hàn Quốc có nghĩa là “phân chó”. Huyền thoại về ông kể rằng ông được sinh ra trong một nhà xí ngoài trời ở nhà bà mình. Có lẽ đó là lý do tại sao nhà vệ sinh luôn là một phần đặc biệt luôn ở bên trái tim ông.


Hãy đến đây

Trong một chiều thứ Bảy giữa mùa thu, bảo tàng chỉ có một vài khách tham quan, họ ngắm nhìn và mỉm cười khúc khích. Những nhà tổ chức trong bảo tàng thường chào đón những em nhỏ tiểu học ghé qua trong chuyến đi thực tế ngoài trời, nhưng họ cũng luôn chào mừng những vị khách quốc tế. Khi bạn đến thăm, hãy ghé vào bên trong một trong những nhà vệ sinh thanh bình nhất tồn tại trên Trái Đất. Âm nhạc cổ điển reo du dương khi bạn bước vào khu vực trung tâm của bảo tàng. Để tạo không gian riêng tư, mặt kính cửa sổ được phủ sương đục sẽ hiện ra chỉ với một cú nhấn nút trong một căn phòng làm bằng kính. Những chậu cây cực lớn cũng được dùng để trang trí ở đây, tuy nhiên khung cảnh ngắm ra khu vườn ngoài kia mới đúng là một cảnh quan khiến người ta ngừng thở.



Công viên cũng sẽ là nơi triển lãm những hình ảnh của tương lai. Một nhà vệ sinh sẽ được thiết kế giống như một gốc cây. Một nhà vệ sinh khác thì lại sẽ có hình bô tiểu. Và đương nhiên sẽ có một nhà vệ sinh trông giống như một nhà vệ sinh – kiểu xí bệt.

*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Inwangsan - Ngọn núi linh thiêng ở Seoul* 



*Với độ cao 338 mét, Inwangsan từ lâu đã trở thành ngọn núi yêu thích của những người leo núi ở Seoul, đồng thời từ trước đó, nó đã là trung tâm của đạo Shaman tại Hàn Quốc. Được biết đến dưới cái tên “Bạch Hổ Sơn” dưới thời Joseon do trên núi có nhiều hổ trắng sinh sống, núi Inwangsan hiện nay bao gồm nhiều đền chùa Phật giáo và miếu thờ đạo Shaman.* 

Sau khi bước qua cánh cổng chính để vào khu đền chùa Phật giáo và miếu thờ Shaman giáo, khách tham quan có thể đi theo con đường phía bên phải để leo lên đỉnh hoặc theo đường bên trái để lên quả chuông lớn. Mỗi con đường sẽ đưa bạn đến những trải nghiệm khác nhau nơi ngọn núi này. Đi theo con đường bắt đầu từ chiếc chuông lớn, người leo núi có thể đến thăm khá nhiều đền chùa và miếu thờ đạo Shaman nằm rải rác phía bên mạn núi. Ngược lại, con đường bên phải sẽ dành cho những người thích ngắm cảnh và là con đường yêu thích của những người leo núi muốn chinh phục đỉnh Inwangsan để ngắm nhìn cảnh tượng tuyệt vời xa xa về phía Seoul cũng như những ngọn núi khác.



*Khấp khểnh núi đá*

Với cái tên “Đức Vua Nhân từ” (nghĩa của cái tên “Inwang”) và hình ảnh một con hổ, loài linh vật của Hàn Quốc, đang thu mình, Đỉnh Inwangsan từ lâu đã là trung tâm tổ chức các hoạt động của những người theo đạo Shaman trên Bán đảo Triều Tiên. Sau khi vượt qua quả chuông vốn được giao cho những ngôi chùa ở đây vào khoảng những năm 1970, du khách leo núi sẽ nhanh chóng đến được Guksadang, một miếu thờ đạo Shaman. Du khách có thể thử nói chuyện với một vài người tại những ngôi chùa đầu tiên cho dù điều này có đôi chút khó khăn do rào cản ngôn ngữ. Tuy nhiên, một khi đã đến Guksadang, rất nhiều người mà bạn sẽ gặp thực sự tìm thấy được niềm vui trong việc chia sẻ những trải nghiệm của mình và nói chuyện với các vị khách nước ngoài.


*Cầu tự*

Bắt đầu từ Guksadang, khách leo núi có thể hiểu được tại sao ngọn núi này đã luôn là trung tâm của các hoạt động đạo Shaman. Phía bên này ngọn núi yên lặng hơn và con người ở đây cũng cởi mở hơn. Đây cũng là phía ngọn núi mà bạn có thể nhìn thấy những pháp sư, hay còn gọi là mudang, của thời hiện đại, những con người đóng vai trò cầu nối giữa thế giới linh hồn với thế giới loài người và thực hiện các lễ nghi cần thiết. Bạn cũng có thể tìm ra một vài lều tranh với những người đang ngồi thiền hay cầu kinh. Du khách cũng có thể bắt gặp những người phụ nữ đang mang thai cầu xin con trai tại Núi Seonbawi, với ý nghĩa “núi thiền” trong tiếng Hàn Quốc. Khi khám phá phía bên này của ngọn núi, không ít du khách muốn ở lại đây lâu hơn để tận hưởng bầu không khí yên ắng và nhẹ nhàng ở nơi đây.


*
Những cảnh quan tuyệt đẹp*

Phía bên kia ngọn núi không có những bệ thờ hay rặng núi đá thú vị như ở phía bên này, tuy vậy, bạn sẽ có cơ hội được chiêm ngưỡng những cảnh đẹp tuyệt vời trên đường lên đỉnh núi. Đây là con đường mà nhiều người leo núi chọn tuy thỉnh thoảng, con đường có thể trở nên dốc đứng chông chênh và cũng có lúc đường đi khá hẹp. Trên đường lên đến đỉnh, có nhiều nơi mà bạn có thể dừng chân và ngắm nhìn thung lũng phía dưới dân núi. Cũng có một vài điểm dừng dọc đường đi nơi bạn có thể ngồi nghỉ và uống dòng nước mát lánh trên đỉnh núi.



Khi đã leo lên đến đỉnh, cảnh quan mà bạn có được là một trong những cảnh đẹp nhất Seoul. Nó cũng sẽ cho bạn thấy được thành phố đã phát triển như thế nào trong suốt 20 năm qua. Các bạn cũng có thể chiêm ngưỡng từ xa nhiều địa điểm du lịch ở Seoul như Nhà Xanh hay các cung điện trong thành phố. Du khách cũng có thể ngắm nhìn những tòa nhà chọc trời xây dựng giữa lòng Seoul. Ngoài những điểm dừng chân trên đỉnh núi, cũng có những con đường khác dẫn bạn đến những góc nhìn tuyệt vời về phía thành phố Seoul. Đó chính là lý do tại sao ngọn núi này có nhiều sĩ quan cảnh sát và sĩ quan quân đội đứng chốt trạm ở đây.

*Ngọn núi cho tất cả mọi người*

Nói chung, núi Inwangsan là một địa điểm độc đáo tại Seoul bởi nó thu hút du khách ghé thăm theo nhiều cách, theo nhiều mục đích với nhiều nhóm du khách khác nhau. Nét riêng biệt này cũng được thể hiện qua những con đường đi lên ngọn núi. Trên núi, bạn sẽ chẳng lấy làm ngạc nhiên khi thấy ai đó ngồi vắt chân trên bức tường gạch lặng lẽ trông về phía thành phố trong khi các ajumma và ajeossi (phụ nữ và đàn ông trung niên) thả bước qua họ trên những con đường quanh ngọn núi này.

*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Cổng thành Heunginjimun* 



*Được biết đến nhiều hơn dưới cái tên Dongdaemun (“Đông Đại Môn - Cánh cổng lớn phía Đông”), Heunginjimun – Cánh cổng nêu cao lòng nhân từ” – là cửa ngõ phía Đông của thành Seoul trong suốt Triều đại Joseon (1392-1910). Cánh cổng ban đầu được xây dựng vào năm 1396, vào thời điểm các bức tường thành cũng mới mọc lên. Cánh cổng hiện giờ là tác phẩm tân tạo từ năm 1869, thời Vua Gojong. Cũng giống các cánh cổng cùng thời khác, Heunginjimun là một cấu trúc bằng đá, trên cùng là một công trình mái làm bằng gỗ. Vào thời thế kỷ 19, kiến trúc mái gỗ này được xem là cực kỳ công phu và lộng lẫy.*

Việc xây dựng cổng Heunginjimun cũng gặp nhiều khó khăn hơn so với các cánh cổng khác. Vùng cửa ngõ mà nó trấn thủ chẳng những thấp và rộng, mà địa hình cũng ẩm thấp do có Suối Cheonggyecheon chảy qua. Để tiếp thêm sức mạnh cho mắt xích phòng thủ này, tên của cánh cổng đã được thêm vào chữ Hán “ji” tạo thành một cái tên bốn chữ khá đặc biệt. Cánh cổng còn có thêm phần lũy bán nguyệt, và cũng đồng thời là cánh cổng duy nhất của Seoul có đặc điểm này.

Trong suốt Triều đại Joseon, các cánh cổng là lối ra vào chính của hoàng thành. 4 giờ sáng mỗi ngày, chuông ở tháp Bosingak đổ 33 tiếng, đồng thời tất cả các cánh cổng đều mở ra. Sau đó vào 10h tối, chuông đổ 28 tiếng, tất cả các cánh cổng đóng lại, đánh dấu giờ giới nghiêm có hiệu lực toàn kinh đô. Theo cách này, người ra vào kinh đô đều bị kiểm tra nghiêm ngặt. Trong chiến tranh, các cánh cổng được sử dụng làm công sự khi bị địch bao vây.
_Hướng dẫn đi lại:
Cửa ra số 6, ga Dongdaemun, đường tàu số 1 hoặc 4
_

*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Những không gian lý tưởng ở các bảo tàng nghệ thuật nổi tiếng* 



*- Chim là một mô típ phổ biến trong hội họa dân gian từ Triều đại Joseon (1392-1910). Tranh sếu và tranh ngỗng biểu trưng cho tình yêu đôi lứa và ước nguyện được con đàn cháu đống. Chính vì vậy mà những bức tranh với chủ đề như thế thường được đem trang trí cho phòng ngủ. Nói cách khác, cách xây nhà phản ánh tôn ti trật tự xã hội theo nguyên tắc Nho giáo, các đồ vật trong nhà cũng được sắp xếp sao cho hội tụ được nhiều nguyên khí tốt lành.*

Tất nhiên, sự kết hợp sắp đặt giữa nghệ thuật và kiến trúc chưa bao giờ ngừng thôi thúc những con mắt nghệ sĩ, và đó là phần việc của các bảo tàng và phòng trưng bày. Mặc dù giá trị của bảo tàng nằm ở các hiện vật, nhưng những yếu tố lệ thuộc khác như không gian, ánh sáng hay hệ thống bảng hiệu cũng nắm vai trò nhất định. Sau đây là 6 ví dụ về không gian đẹp cho nghệ thuật.

*    * Các trung tâm nghệ thuật*

Những con đường đá sỏi và những tòa nhà với những bức tường để lộ men gạch ở quanh vùng Jeong-dong gợi nhắc đến Seoul thời đầu thế kỷ 20. Những con đường rợp bóng cây được trang hoàng thêm những bức tường đá của các cung điện và những tác phẩm nghệ thuật công cộng lạ mắt. Trên đoạn đường từ ga City Hall tới bùng binh trung tâm, một loạt ghế ngồi tựa hồ như những chiếc ván lướt sóng và mấy bịch cờ màu trắng màu đen của trò chơi truyền thống baduk trao tay người đi bộ một vài phút giải lao.

Viện Bảo tàng Nghệ thuật Seoul được xây dựng vào năm 1928 trên một khoảnh đất nhô lên của vùng Jeong-dong. Tòa nhà chính theo kiểu Rômăng cùng lối ra vào và quảng trường lát đá là biểu tượng của quyền uy và sự vĩnh cửu. Ngược lại, khi bước vào trong, luồng ánh sáng tràn vào chiếm gọn cả không gian rộng thênh thang, các tầm trần cơ động và lớp vữa tường trắng lại gợi cảm giác nhất thời. Theo Giám đốc Yoo Hee-young, mục tiêu của Viện Bảo tàng Nghệ thuật Seoul là làm sống dậy niềm đam mê của công chúng đối với nghệ thuật thông qua các chương trình như chương trình tưởng nhớ Marc Chagall đang diễn ra (đến ngày 27/3 này).

Một trung tâm nghệ thuật công chúng khác, rất khác: Bảo tàng Nghệ thuật Đương đại Quốc gia Hàn Quốc. Bảo tàng này nằm trên bãi đất mở rộng thuộc công viên giải trí độc đáo Seoul Land ở Gwacheon, tỉnh Gyeongi-do. Nằm kế bên tàu lượn siêu tốc và một ngôi làng tiền tuyến theo kiểu miền Tây nước Mỹ, cách bố trí không phải ngẫu nhiên này của Bảo tàng đã giao cho nó nhiệm vụ thu hút sự chú ý của phần đông công chúng.

Bên trong, kiến trúc kiểu của những người thích đùa tập trung được nhiều cảm tình của du khách. Chẳng hạn như, lối dẫn Ramp Core vào trung tâm của Bảo tàng, nơi trưng bày kiệt tác sắp đặt đa phương tiện “The More The Better” của Paik Nam June, lại nhỏ hẹp và lụp xụp đến khó tin. Trên đoạn đường từ hành lang đến khu trung tâm là 1.003 chiếc ti vi sắp xếp thành hình một đền thờ Kim tự tháp cổ cao 18.5m. Ở chính giữa, một chiếc thang ôm trọn 3 tầng lầu giúp du khách ngắm nhìn các tác phẩm điêu khắc từ mọi góc độ. Trong khuôn khổ 7 phòng trưng bày của Bảo tàng là tác phẩm của nhiều bậc thầy nghệ sĩ đương đại khác như Park Soo-keun và Pak No-soo, cùng với nhiều tên tuổi lặng tiếng hơn như Choi Ho-chul, người làm ra tác phẩm “Euljiro Loop” khắc họa cuộc sống thành thị ngột ngạt, căng thẳng mà hài hước thông qua một tuyến tàu điện ngầm trung tâm Seoul.

    * Các gallery hướng đến sứ mệnh

Khai trương từ 5 năm trước ở khu vực Sinsa-dong giàu có, không gian ngầm của Phòng trưng bày LVS đem lại cảm giác thông thống, sơ sài, ngổn ngang của một kho tiếp tế, với trần cao và tường di chuyển được. Khi đang chuẩn bị treo chân dung của Oh Su-jin và Hwang Jong-myung, CEO Judy Lee giải thích: “Ngày nay, nhiều nghệ sĩ trẻ châu Á rất chuộng kích cỡ lớn, chúng tôi là một trong số ít nơi đáp ứng được nhu cầu này.”

Ngày nay, các phòng trưng bày lớn có xu hướng tập trung vào các kiệt tác trong quá khứ và các nghệ sĩ phương Tây. Hơn nữa, tuy mục đích chủ yếu của một phòng trưng bày là bán các tác phẩm nghệ thuật, nền kinh tế trì trệ đã khiến thị trường này bão hòa. Thế nhưng khát khao quảng bá người trẻ của bà Lee chưa bao giờ nản lòng, và LVS là một trong số ít phòng trưng bày còn lại ở Seoul vẫn còn thu nạp các tác phẩm ít tăm tiếng. Mặc dù kinh doanh không đem lại lợi nhuận kếch xù, nhưng 25 năm kinh nghiệm trên thị trường nghệ thuật đã tạo điều kiện cho bà Lee dang tay giúp đỡ những nghệ sĩ trẻ vẫn đang vật lộn tìm chỗ đứng trong lòng công chúng.

Gallery Hakgojae lại phả ra một hơi thở khác với triết lý “sáng tạo dựa trên thuần thục những cái cũ.” Nét riêng biệt này được thể hiện qua các tác phẩm nghệ thuật cũng như thiết kế của phòng trưng bày này – kiểu nhà truyền thống hanok thanh nhã hòa quện với các khối bê tông và kính to bản. Bên trong, các bức tường trắng ngăn cách các rầm gỗ với sàn nhà tối màu, còn đường đi cho người tham quan lúc nào cũng tràn đầy ánh sáng tự nhiên.

Nằm đối diện với bức tường phía Đông của cung điện Gyeongbokgung, Hakgojae từng trưng bày nhiều thể loại triển lãm bao gồm thư pháp thời Joseon, chùm ảnh trầm mặc của họa sĩ đang sinh sống ở Pháp Kwon Boo-moon, các tác phẩm của các nghệ sĩ nước ngoài trong đó có Le Corbusier và Liu Xiaodong. Hiện giờ là triển lãm các bức họa nhiều màu sắc của tác giả Suh Yong-sun (kết thúc ngày 10/4).


*Bảo tàng Nghệ thuật Đương Đại Quốc gia Hàn Quốc*




Gallery LVS

    ** Những bộ sưu tập cá nhân*

Mặc dù nhiều bảo tàng thường sơn tường trắng để người xem hoàn toàn tập trung vào tác phẩm, nhưng cũng có những lúc giữa người xem và người nghệ sĩ, hay thậm chí với viện bảo tàng hay phòng tranh, tự nhiên xuất hiện cảm giác gần gũi. Điều này đặc biệt đúng với Bảo tàng Musee Shuim ở Hongji-dong phía bắc Seoul.

Được đặt tên theo hai chữ Hàn đều có nghĩa là “nghỉ ngơi” – cơn chợp mắt và giấc ngủ vĩnh hằng – viện bảo tàng ra đời từ cảm xúc chưa tắt của người sáng lập sau sự ra đi vĩnh viễn của người chồng. Theo người phụ trách chính Lee Eui-jung, sự ra đi của chồng đã tạo cảm hứng cho người dì của cô thu thập và trưng bày bộ sưu tập nghệ thuật đám ma truyền thống độc nhất vô nhị này. Hiện nay, viện bảo tàng vẫn còn trưng bày kiệu quan màu mè, tượng người, động vật và yêu tinh nhỏ bằng gỗ, và một sangnyeo - cỗ xe tang lộng lẫy ở Jinju, Gyeongsangnam-do.

Mang chủ đề liên quan đến cái chết, các hiện vật ở đây dường như muốn truyền tải thông điệp ca ngợi sự sống và tỏ lòng tôn kính đến những người đã khuất. Viện bảo tàng không tự khoác lên nó một màu trang nghiêm cứng nhắc, và như thế lại thêm phần hấp dẫn. Điển hình là dàn hình nộm tái hiện lại vở opera dân gian nổi tiếng Simcheongga được “ngồi” trong bồn tắm một cách không hề câu nệ.

Cuối cùng, một nghiên cứu gần đây đã chỉ ra rằng nhiều người tham gia các sự kiện và chương trình văn hóa hơn khi chúng được tổ chức ở công viên hay trường học, so với các địa điểm thông thường như bảo tàng hay phòng triển lãm. Nghiên cứu này đúng với Seoul Art Space Sindang. Với vị trí nằm trong một trung tâm thương mại dưới lòng đất, đây là một trong tám không gian do Hội Nghệ thuật Seoul quản lý, đó đều là các nhà máy cũ, các tòa nhà của chính phủ không còn dùng đến được cải tạo thành studio chất lượng cao cho các nghệ sĩ.


Hiện nay có khoảng 40 nghệ sĩ dựng xưởng ở nơi mà bên phải là nhà hàng cá tươi còn bên trái là cửa hàng bán chăn bông và quần áo truyền thống. Shin Jeong-eun, họa sĩ vẽ tranh sơn mài có tuổi nghề 11 năm, vừa dọn đến studio mới tháng Một vừa rồi. “Ban đầu, tôi không thích làm việc mà trên đầu mình là cái chợ,” cô nói, “nhưng bây giờ tôi thấy nơi này tiện cho việc mua đồ vẽ và cho tôi cơ hội chia sẻ thông tin, vật liệu và tay nghề với nhiều họa sĩ khác.” Cô Shin còn bày tỏ sự thích thú đối với các sinh viên nghệ thuật và các bà nội trợ tò mò thường dừng lại hỏi han hoặc để tham gia vào các chương trình nghệ thuật do các nghệ sĩ dẫn dắt. Bởi vậy, Không gian Nghệ thuật Seoul Sindang đã tạo ra một không gian lớn hơn nhiều – đó là cái gọi là “cộng đồng”.

*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Gangnam - Nhịp đập của thành phố mới* 



*Gangnam - với những tòa nhà chọc trời và những điểm trung chuyển giao thông đông đúc, chính là nơi giao thoa giữa văn hóa và thương mại của thành phố thủ đô
TTHQ™- Nếu như ở New York là Midtown, ở London là West End, ở Nhật Bản là Shinjuku, thì ở Seoul khi nhắc đến tấp nập, đó hẳn phải là Gangnam.*

Chỉ nội trong một đoạn phố Gangnam-daero, những thứ đồ ăn thức uống sẽ khiến các giác quan của bạn rơi vào tình trạng quá tải. Đó là nơi mà giáp vách một quán cà phê Brazil là một quán rượu Ý, là nơi các quầy ăn di động sẽ gói cho bạn một chiếc bánh mỳ Istanbul, và là nơi Georgie Wings luôn đón chào bạn ở ngã tư đường. Một lựa chọn khác là cái tên nổi tiếng Blue Ketchup cộng thêm bữa tráng miệng ở Red Mango.

Tất cả những nơi bạn nhìn vào đều mang mùi vị riêng của nơi đây mà không lẫn lộn với bất kỳ nơi nào khác trên đất nước này.

Lang thang qua dãy cửa hàng quần áo quốc tế, bạn sẽ bắt gặp những quầy hàng lẻ bán đồ thập cẩm từ phụ kiện tóc đến những đôi tất xù. Dù trời quang hay trời tạnh, những đôi tất ống, những bộ DVD, những chiếc thắt lưng hàng hiệu giả vẫn được chào hàng và vẫn được nhiệt tình mặc cả. Trong một ngày đẹp trời, bạn còn có thể tìm thấy anh chàng bán gối Hello Kitty và chăn Chuột Mickey.

*Phố truyền thông*

21 cột thông tin rải đều đoạn phố tưởng như kéo dài vô tận từ cửa ra số 7 của ga Gangnam tới Sapyeong-daero. Những cột gắn màn hình thông tin cao bằng 3 tầng lầu rưỡi này giống như một lời chào hỏi cho “Phố Gangnam nơi truyền thông ở khắp mọi nơi”.

Nếu như đối với người qua đường, những màn hình cảm ứng đơn thuần chỉ là vật tiêu khiển, thì đối với những du khách thực thụ đã thành thạo đưa tay qua lại trên những bảng tin tương tác đó đều công nhận rằng đó là những chiếc máy “xịn” nhất mà họ có cơ hội diện kiến bấy lâu nay.

Người sử dụng sẽ được cập nhật tình hình tiến triển với Bắc Triều Tiên, tra cứu tên tuổi các vị lãnh đạo địa phương ở mọi vùng trên khắp bán đảo với nguồn tin từ trang tin Yonhap. Danh mục phim sắp chiếu, hay thông tin về Gangnam chỉ còn cách bạn một cú nhấp ngón trỏ. Nếu bạn cần giết thời gian - và dường như đây chính là thiên chức của những cột thông tin này - hãy tận dụng những chiếc màn hình này để chơi điện tử trong lúc chờ đợi.

Bản đồ địa phương chi tiết sẽ có ích cho bạn khi lạc đường, nhưng bản đồ lại được chú thích bằng tiếng Hàn, bất chấp nhu cầu khổng lồ của những người chỉ thông thạo tiếng Hoa, tiếng Nhật hay tiếng Anh.

Chức năng thú vị nhất của chiếc máy chính là chức năng chụp ảnh. Những người mê ống kính máy ảnh không những có thể đứng hàng giờ để tạo dáng cho vừa lòng nhất mà tấm ảnh mới chụp sẽ được chia sẻ với bạn bè năm châu trong giây lát.



_Trung tâm Thương mại Thế giới ở Gangnam - World Trade Center_



_Sòng bạc Sevenluck Casino nổi tiếng ở Hàn Quốc và cả châu Á_


_Cửa hàng trên phố Rodeo_

*    * Cửa ngõ điện tử*

Ra cửa số 1 của ga Gangnam và đi thẳng tới Đại lộ Olleh, ghé thăm cửa hiệu KT Global Store mới mở.

Khách tới thăm cửa hàng sẽ được hưởng ba đặc quyền: phục vụ 24 giờ, sạc điện thoại miễn phí và tư vấn bằng tiếng Anh. “Tôi được giúp đỡ bạn bè khắp thế giới”, King Hwang – người đem đến cho khách hàng của anh những loại iPad, iPod, iPhone đời mới nhất và các thiết bị Samsung tương đương.

Theo anh Hwang, ở đây, hợp đồng mua iPhone đối với người nước ngoài có thể chuyển nhượng được trong phạm vi các nước tham gia.

Ở một khu vực ấm cúng trưng bày một chiếc ti vi plasma 3D không-để-bán. “Chiếc ti vi này để dành cho khách hàng ngắm nghía” - anh Hwang vừa nói vừa đem ra chiếc kính 3D để khách hàng thưởng thức được toàn bộ hiệu ứng. Mặc dù vậy, ngay cả khi thiếu đi chiếc kính 3D thì chất lượng hình ảnh như thật của chiếc ti vi này cũng khiến nó xứng đáng với bất cứ mức giá nào mà ngay cả những người từng gạ mua cũng chưa bao giờ dám nghĩ đến.

Bạn cũng có thể ghé qua cửa tiệm khi đang cần dùng Internet. Bạn cũng có thể dùng chính những chiếc điện thoại đang trưng bày để gọi một cuốc nội địa. Nếu bạn cần giắc cắm, kệ để laptop hay bút cảm ứng, bạn đều có thể mua chúng ở đây.

** Cây cầu văn hóa*

La cà lên phố, rẽ phải ở Ngân hàng Woori rồi đi thẳng xuống Trung tâm cộng đồng Yeoksam Một. Trên tầng năm ngụ Trung tâm Làng quốc tế Yeoksam.

Trung tâm mở cửa từ năm 2008 với mục đích giúp đỡ người nước ngoài an cư ở Hàn Quốc - giám đốc Cristina Confalonieri cho biết.

Mỗi ngày, có khoảng 50 người nước ngoài ghé thăm trung tâm để tìm trợ giúp trong các vấn đề sinh sống hằng ngày, để tham gia các hoạt động văn hóa do trung tâm tổ chức, hoặc để nắm lấy cơ hội học tiếng Hàn miễn phí. Ngoài ra khách còn có thể sử dụng Internet hoặc đọc báo chí bằng tiếng Anh.

Vào tháng Ba, khách đến trung tâm được học cách làm japchae-miến trộn và deonjang jjigae-súp tương đậu nành.

Đổi lại lượng dịch vụ dồi dào, tận tình, Làng quốc tế còn cho khách hàng cơ hội được sẻ chia, bằng việc tổ chức các chương trình cho người nước ngoài chăm sóc người già ở viện dưỡng lão, hay dạy tiếng Anh cho trẻ em bệnh tật.

“Chúng tôi luôn ở đây khi bạn cần” – là phương châm chào đón khách hàng của Làng quốc tế Yeoksam. Thật ra, họ chỉ “ở đó” từ 9 giờ sáng đến 6 giờ chiều các ngày thường, nhưng tất nhiên, quan trọng là ở tấm lòng.



*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## dulichviet

Toàn các bài hay, các bạn có thể xem *tour du lich han quoc* bên mình nhé

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Khám phá Khách sạn Park Hyatt Seoul*



*Khách sạn Park Hyatt ở khu Daechi-dong chỉ cách một quãng đi bộ ngắn từ Trung tâm Coex và Trung tâm Thương Mại Thế giới Seoul. Nơi đây chính là cầu nối giữa hai kiểu hình truyền thống thuộc hai trường phái đối lập nhau của thế giới cùng một sản phẩm mới mang tính cách mạng: Trà chiều Hàn Quốc (Korean Afternoon Tea).*

*Pha trộn văn hóa thưởng thức trà*

Nổi tiếng bởi khung cảnh tuyệt đẹp từ Khu giải khát (The Lounge) tầng 24, Park Hyatt Seoul từ lâu đã trở thành một trong những điểm đến hàng đầu ở Seoul khi người ta muốn thưởng thức một tách trà hay cà phê và chút đồ ăn nhẹ trong một buổi chiều và nhìn ngắm cuộc sống đi qua ở dưới xa kia. Gần đây, khách sạn cũng đã kết hợp những truyền thống thưởng thức trà cổ xưa và mạnh mẽ nhất ở Hàn Quốc – trồng trà, tìm kiếm thảo mộc trên núi, đồ gốm uống trà, chế tác đồ đạc và kẹo ngọt – cùng với truyền thống uống trà đặc trưng của người Anh vào buổi chiều kèm những chiếc bánh ngọt để tạo nên một cách thức thưởng thức trà mới mẻ và lành mạnh giúp bạn thư giãn tinh thần khi chiều về.



Thưởng thức Trà chiều Hàn Quốc, bạn được lựa chọn giữa sáu loại trà xanh Hàn Quốc và bảy loại trả từ cây dại và nấm. Trà được rót trong những chiếc cốc trà mà Park Hyatt Seoul đã nhờ nghệ nhân gốm Yun Sang-jong tự tay thiết kế. Những cốc trà này được thiết kế độc đáo với hai lớp thân nhằm hạn chế sự mất nhiệt và giữ nước trà ở nhiệt độ lý tưởng trong một thời gian dài. Và bởi loại nước dùng pha trà có ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến hương vị trà, khách hàng sẽ cũng được lựa chọn các loại nước pha như Evian Pháp (Frence Evian), Acqua Panna Ý (Italian Acqua Panna) hay Staatl Fachingen Đức (German Staatl Fachingen).

Bếp trưởng và thợ làm bánh chính của Park Hyatt Seoul cũng sẽ chuẩn bị cho khách rất nhiều loại thức ăn tráng miệng theo kiểu Hàn Quốc, trong đó có bánh gạo kiểu Hàn Quốc và các loại thức ăn nhẹ kiểu truyền thống làm từ đậu lạc, trái cây, mật ong, gạo và thảo mộc. Để làm tăng thêm sức hút thẩm mỹ của Trà chiều Hàn Quốc, những món ăn này sẽ được mang đến cho bạn trên một chiếc rương nhiều ngăn 4 mặt được thiết kế đặc biệt theo phong cách thiết kế đồ gỗ truyền thống của Hàn Quốc.


Khi nào: Hàng ngày vào buổi chiều từ 2 giờ chiều đến 5 giờ chiều

Giá cả: Bộ Trà chiều Hàn Quốc & Đồ ăn nhẹ sẽ có giá khoảng 28.000 won (chưa thuế, đã tính phí dịch vụ).

Liên hệ: (02) 2016-1205

*Gói Khách sạn Mùa đông*

Hãy thưởng thức không gian ấm cúng khi bạn nhìn ngắm mùa đông trôi đi ngoài kia qua những bức tường thủy tinh trong suốt tại khách sạn Park Hyatt Seoul. Hãy tận hưởng thời gian bạn làm biếng ngồi xem truyền hình trên chiếc giường ngủ thoải mái hay tắm trong phòng tắm rất tiện nghi ở đây. Hàng ngày bạn sẽ được tặng một chai rượu đỏ miễn phí. Và, nếu bạn không muốn nghỉ ngơi, có thể ghé đến khu tập thể hình, tắm hơi và bể tắm mát xa trong khách sạn.


Đó chỉ là một trong số nhiều thứ mà bạn sẽ được phục vụ khi nghỉ ngơi tại đây nếu lựa chọn ghé thăm khách sạn với gói Mùa đông. Ngoài ra, bạn còn có thể thưởng thức một bữa tối bốn món do chính bếp trưởng nhà hàng Cornerstone phục vụ đặc biệt cho các khách hàng thuộc Gói Mùa đông này với giá chỉ 50.000 won, hoặc thưởng thức Trà chiều Hàn Quốc tại The Lounge trên tầng 24 với mức giá được giảm chỉ còn 22.000 won.

Khi nào: 01 tháng 12, 2010 – 28 tháng 2, 2011

Giá tiền: Từ 300.000 won (giá thay đổi theo loại phòng và ngày đến).

Liên hệ: (02) 2016-1100

*Nhiều lựa chọn cho bữa tối lãng mạn*

Cornerstone, nhà hàng chính của Park Hyatt Seoul đang có sự kiện bữa trưa sớm đặc biệt vào dịp cuối tuần Giáng sinh và năm mới. Vào dịp Giáng sinh, ông già Tuyết Santa Claus sẽ chính là người chào đón khách và phục vụ khách hàng bên bàn ăn. Bếp trưởng cũng sẽ chuẩn bị cho bạn một bữa tối đặc biệt vào Đêm Giáng sinh, Ngày Giáng sinh và Đêm Giao thừa.

Liên hệ: (02) 2016-1220



The Lounge trên tầng 24, địa điểm hoàn hảo cho một cuộc hẹn hò cuối năm cũng đang chào đón khách với những thực đơn đa dạng vào Đêm Giáng sinh, Ngày Giáng sinh và Đêm Giao thừa với các lựa chọn gồm thực đơn sâm panh với những trái dâu phủ chocolate và rượu hay sâm panh và thực đơn tiệc cuối năm.

Liên hệ: (02) 2016-1205

The Timberhouse, quán bar giải trí của Park Hyatt phục vụ các loại đồ uống và đồ ăn Nhật Bản. Mùa Giáng sinh năm nay, The Timberhouse sẽ được trang trí theo phong cách kết hợp những ngọn nến kiểu châu Á cùng cây thông Giáng sinh để tạo nên một không khí ấm cúng và hướng ngoại. Dàn nhạc sống ở đây cũng sẽ chơi các bài hát Giáng sinh, đồng thời một bữa tối bảy món đặc biệt cũng sẽ được tổ chức vào Đêm Giáng sinh, Ngày Giáng sinh và Đêm Giao thừa.

Liên hệ: (02) 2016-1291



*Spa mùa Giáng sinh cùng gói Festive Spa with You
*
Park Club sẽ giới thiệu một hình thức điều trị spa đặc biệt dành cho các cặp đôi trong cùng một căn phòng trong 60 phút, và bạn sẽ được lựa chọn 2 kiểu điều trị spa gồm các bước mát-xa lưng, điệu trị mặt và mát-xa chân.

Khách hàng lựa chọn Festive Spa with You có thể được giảm giá 10% khi mua nước hoa comfort zone và sử dụng miễn phí khu tập thể hình, bể bơi và xông hơi tại Park Hyatt Hotel.

*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Seoul City Tour Bus – Dạo quanh Seoul theo cách tiện lợi nhất* 



*Mặc dù Seoul sở hữu một trong những hệ thống tàu điện ngầm hiện đại nhất thế giới, có vẻ như tàu điện ngầm không phải là cách lý tưởng để thăm thú Seoul đối với những vị khách lần đầu tiên đặt chân đến đây và muốn tìm hiểu hình thù thành phố đồng thời ghé thăm những địa điểm du lịch nổi tiếng ở đây trong một ngày. Nếu bạn chỉ vừa mới ghé đến Seoul và muốn cảm nhận về thành phố này cũng như đến những điểm hút khách du lịch nhất, Seoul City Tour Bus (Tour Xe bus thành phố Seoul) chính là một chọn lựa mà nhất thiết bạn phải cân nhắc.*


Với bốn tour hành trình, hai tour ban ngày và hai tour ban đêm, Seoul City Tour Bus sẽ đi quanh thành phố và thường xuyên dừng lại để khách có thể xuống xe ngắm cảnh rồi lại lên đi tiếp bất kì khi nào họ muốn. Có cả hai loại xe bus một tầng và hai tầng, phụ thuộc vào hành trình mà bọn chọn lựa. Tất cả ghế ngồi trên xe bus đều được trang bị những chiếc tai nghe với dịch vụ thu thanh hướng dẫn du lịch đa ngôn ngữ như tiếng Hàn Quốc, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật Bản, tiếng Trung Quốc và tiếng Pháp, những hướng dẫn này sẽ cho bạn nhiều thông tin chi tiết về các điểm đến trên hành trình đó.

*Bốn lựa chọn
*
Hành trình Quanh Thành phố (City Circulation Course) là chuyến hành trình trọn vẹn nhất trong số bốn hành trình mà Seoul City Tour Bus cung cấp với 26 điểm dừng tại rất nhiều điểm du lịch chính ở Seoul cũng như đến rất nhiều khách sạn để tiện lợi hơn cho khách. Hành trình Cheonggye/Cung điện (Cheonggye/Palace Course) sẽ dừng lại tại 13 điểm xung quanh khu vực trung tâm thành phố và Suối Cheonggyecheon, trong đó có các cung điện, bảo tàng, chợ lớn và nhiều điểm khác. Hành trình Đêm Xe bus 1 tầng (1-Story Night Bus Course) và Hành trình Đêm Xe bus 2 tầng (2-Story Night Bus Course) sẽ đi theo hành trình giống nhau, đi qua bốn cây cầu lớn bắc qua Sông Hangang phía tây và phía đông Seoul, đi theo bờ sông phía bắc và đi qua khu vực Núi Namsan và Chợ Dongdaemun.
*
Tìm kiếm thông tin qua điện thoại*

Website chính thức iTour Seoul của thành phố Seoul cung cấp các thông tin du lịch một cách khá toàn diện và bạn cũng có thể tìm hiểu qua các website chạy trên điện thoại hoặc ứng dụng iPhone. iTour Seoul cũng cung cấp các cuốn sách hướng dẫn du lịch, các vé coupon giảm giá, giúp đặt chỗ ở, lập kế hoạch chuyến đi và những nơi ăn uống, ngủ nghỉ, những điểm hút khách du lịch, các cửa hàng cũng như nhiều nơi khác. Phiên bản website sử dụng cho điện thoại của iTour Seoul còn cho bạn tất cả các dịch vụ mà website cung cấp trên chiếc điện thoại thông minh hay các thiết bị di động khác của bạn.

*Tìm kiếm thông tin với ứng dụng iPhone*

Phiên bản ứng dụng iPhone hay iPod của iTour Seoul được bán tại Cửa hàng Ứng dụng Apple (Apple’s App Store) cũng sẽ có các chức năng tương tự như phiên bản trên web, tuy nhiên nó nhỏ gọn hơn. Cốt lõi của ứng dụng này chính là việc các thông tin được chia theo chủ đề. Bạn có thể sử dụng nó ngay tại chỗ bạn đang đứng để lập kế hoạch hành trình và kiểm tra bản đồ, phương tiện đi lại, thông tin liên hệ và nhiều hơn thế nữa. Dịch vụ này được hỗ trợ cho các ứng dụng iPhone và iPod, các phiên bản sử dụng cho các điện thoại thông minh khác vẫn đang được phát triển. Để mua ứng dụng iTour Seoul, bạn hãy vào App Store, tìm kiếm bằng từ khóa “Seoul” sau đó click vào “iTour Seoul”. Ứng dụng này được cấp miễn phí.
iTour Seoul kết hợp khá nhuần nhuyễn với Seoul City Tour Bus, vì thế cho phép bạn tìm kiếm các địa điểm du lịch, nơi ăn uống cũng như các địa điểm khác phụ thuộc vào khu vực mà bạn ghé đến trên khắp Seoul. Các bạn cũng có thể thuê iPhone tại Sân bay Quốc tế Incheon, Sân bay Quốc tế Gimpo và Sân bay Thành phố, khu Hậu cần và Du lịch (Logis & Travel) ở Gangnam. Có thể tìm hiểu thêm thông tin về việc thuê điện thoại mà chúng tôi cung cấp ở đây.

_Hướng dẫn

Thuê iPhone ở Hàn Quốc

Bạn có thể thuê iPhone ở Hàn Quốc ở các Trung tâm Chuyển vùng Toàn cầu SHOW (SHOW Global Roaming Center) tại các địa điểm sau: Sân bay Quốc tế Incheon (giữa Cổng 6 và 7 và giữa cổng 10 và 11). Sân bay Quốc tế Gimpo (Cổng 1). Sân bay Thành phố, Logis & Travel (tầng hai, bến xe bus limousine sân bay (airport limousine bus station).

Điện thoại: (02) 1588-0608

Phí thuê:

- Có thể thuê iPhone giá từ 3.000 won mỗi ngày cho lần thuê đầu tiên và 1.500 won mỗi ngày cho các lần thuê tiếp theo. Phí gọi điện thoại trong nước là 110 won mỗi phút trong khi phí sử dụng dữ liệu là 1.5 won cho mỗi 0.5KB.

- iTour Seoul đang cung cấp một số lượng vé thuê miễn phí iPhone dùng trong năm ngày cho những khách hàng sử dụng dịch vụ này và sẽ trả lời các câu hỏi trực tuyến về vấn đề này. Hãy ghé thăm Visit Seoul! The Official Guide to Everything Seoul in Korea.
_

*Hành trình Quanh Thành phố (City Circulation Course)*

*Hướng dẫn*

Là hành trình trọn vẹn nhất trong số bốn hành trình, du khách đi theo tour này sẽ được lên xe bus một tầng và sẽ trả chi phí cho chuyến đi là 10.000 won một người. Hành trình sẽ dừng ở 26 địa điểm.

Đây là hành trình mà bạn nên đi nếu muốn dành trọn một ngày ngắm cảnh quan đa dạng của thành phố Seoul, từ những chốn yên tĩnh như Cung điện Changgyeonggung đến khu chợ ồn ào Dongdaemun, khu Itaewon nhộn nhịp đa văn hóa với những nhà hàng tuyệt vời, các viện bảo tàng và các nhà tưởng niệm. Để thăm hết những điểm đó sẽ mất ít nhất là nửa ngày hoặc có thể nhiều hơn. Cứ mỗi 30 phút sẽ có một chuyến xe bus này cho nên bạn sẽ không bao giờ phải chờ đợi lâu.

*Những điểm nổi bật • Cung điện Deoksugung (Deoksugung Palace)*

Cung điện này dù nhỏ nhưng rất độc đáo. Bạn sẽ có dịp chiêm ngưỡng những nét kiến trúc thay đổi sau cuộc chinh biến hồi cuối thế kỉ 19 đầu thế kỉ 20 khi Hàn Quốc phải chịu đè ép từ các cường quốc khác sau 500 năm ổn định và độc lập.

*• Bảo tàng Quốc gia Hàn Quốc (National Museum of Korea)*
Là một trong những bảo tàng lớn nhất trên thế giới xét về phương diện diện tích, Bảo tàng Quốc gia Hàn Quốc chính là bảo tàng của tinh thần quốc gia Hàn Quốc. Bảo tàng trưng bày 13.000 hiện vật, trong đó bao gồm một số tác phẩm nghệ thuật và các sản phẩm thủ công truyền thống tuyệt vời nhất của Hàn Quốc.

*• Làng Namsangol Hanok (Namsangol Hanok Village)*
Bộ sưu tập các ngôi nhà mới được phục hồi và xây dựng bên núi Namsan sẽ cho bạn chút hiểu biết về những ngôi làng truyền thống Hàn Quốc dưới thời Joseon (1392 – 1910). Ở đây cũng sẽ cho bạn trải nghiệm những nét văn hóa truyền thống qua một số hoạt động trong ngôi làng này.

*• Chợ Dongdaemun (Dongdaemun Market)* 
Đây là một dãy sầm uất các khu chợ và khu mua sắm mà rất nhiều trong số đó mở cửa 24/24. Chợ Dongdaemun là thiên đường cho những ai muốn đi mua sắm giày dép, áo quần, phụ kiện và nhiều thứ khác.

*Hành trình Cheonggyeocheon/Cung điện (Cheonggyecheon/Palace Course)* 


*Hướng dẫn*

Hành trình này ngắn hơn Hành trình Quanh thành phố xét về cả khoảng cách lẫn thời gian, vì thế, nó sẽ chỉ tập trung vào dòng suối lịch sử Cheonggyeocheon và bốn trong năm cung điện hoàng gia chính. Mỗi hành khách sẽ phải trả 12.000 won và sẽ được ghé đến 13 điểm du lịch.

Hành trình này là một cách tuyệt vời để thưởng thức khung cảnh trung tâm Seoul. Bạn cũng có thể xuống xe thả bộ tại rất nhiều điểm trên hành trình như Suối Cheonggyecheon chia đôi Quảng trường Cheonggyecheon và chợ Dongdaemun. Hành trình cũng sẽ giới thiệu một hoặc hay điểm đến mà các cuốn sách du lịch của bạn không đề cập đến như Bảo tàng Nông nghiệp. Cứ mỗi một giờ sẽ có một chuyến xe bus của hành trình này.

*Những điểm nổi bật*

• Daehangno
Khu vực nhà hát kịch nổi tiếng nhất Seoul cũng là địa điểm có rất nhiều cửa hàng, rạp chiếu phim và những nơi ăn uống khá tốt, ngoài ra còn có thêm một quan bar chơi nhạc jazz và nhiều quán khác nữa. Đây cũng là điểm phù hợp để bắt đầu chuyến đi bộ dọc theo khu phía đông tường thành cổ Seoul đi qua núi Naksan.

• Insadong
Là một trong những điểm đến hút khách du lịch hàng đầu Seoul, Insadong khá gần trung tâm kinh đô cổ và có khá nhiều cửa hàng bày bán đồ truyền thống Hàn Quốc. Ở đây cũng có rất nhiều quán trà truyền thống, những quán ăn ngon và những điểm khác nếu bạn muốn thả bộ thoải mái và dạo qua các cửa hàng để mua sắm.

• Bảo tàng Lịch sử Seoul (Seoul Museum History)
Hãy tìm hiểu thêm về 600 năm lịch sử oai hùng của kinh đô cổ để trở thành thành phố Seoul như ngày nay, bắt đầu từ khi được chọn làm kinh đô dưới thời Joseon cuối thế kỉ 14. Bảo tàng cũng triển lãm khá nhiều hình ảnh và hiện vật về một Seoul trong quá khức cũng như tổ chức những đợt trưng bày đặc biệt trong một số dịp.

*Hành trình Đêm Xe bus 1 tầng và 2 tầng (1-Story and 2-Story Night Bus Course)*


*Hướng dẫn*

Khởi hành lúc 8 giờ tối, hai hành trình này gần như đi theo một đường đi giống nhau. Khách tham quan sẽ được ngồi trên xe bus và ngắm cảnh đêm thành phố gần như không ngủ này. Chuyến xe bus 1 tầng chỉ có giá 5.000 won trong khi chuyến 2 tầng sẽ mất 10.000 won.
Một trong những dự án cốt yếu gần đây của Chính quyền Thành phố Seoul chính là dự án Phục hưng trên Sông Hangan (Hangang Renaissance). Mục tiêu dự án là táo tạo lại bờ bắc và bờ nam dòng sông chính chảy qua Seoul để người dân dễ dàng ghé đến cũng như tạo ra một không gian xanh chất lượng cao để nghỉ ngơi, thư giãn, tập thể dục cũng như giải trí. Không gian này đã được xây dựng nhờ một loạt các công viên bên sông được kết nối với nhau.

*Tháp nước Ánh trăng Cầu vồng (Moonlight Rainbow Fountain)* trên Cầu Banpo là một trong những điểm nổi bật của chuyến hành trình đêm bên bờ sông mới được tái tạo lại. Ánh sáng bao trùm lấy tháp nước qua suốt buổi chiều cho đến đêm. Màn biểu diễn trên tháp nước được bắt đầu lúc 8:30 tối.
Những chuyến hành trình đêm cũng đưa bạn đến Núi Namsan, một trong những điểm đến nổi tiếng nhất để ngắm toàn cảnh cảnh đêm Seoul.

_Hướng dẫn

Liên hệ:

Seoul City Tour Bus

- Điện thoại: (02) 777 – 6090

- Website: Seoul City Tour Bus

- Những chiếc xe bus được trang trí đặc biệt cho mùa Giáng sinh sắp được ra mắt vào tháng 12. Hãy xem thêm chi tiết tại website.

- Các chuyến hành trình không diễn ra vào các ngày thứ Hai, trừ phi ngày thứ Hai đó là dịp nghỉ lễ quốc gia.

- Vé cho trẻ em từ 6-18 tuổi thì rẻ hơn 2.000 won so với vé người lớn trên hành trình xe bus một tầng, và rẻ hơn 4.000 won trên xe bus hai tầng.

- Để tìm hiểu thêm về iTour Seoul, hãy vào trang web Visit Seoul! The Official Guide to Everything Seoul in Korea.

Đường đi:

Điểm bắt đầu của tất cả các hành trình Seoul City Tour Bus là trước Cửa hàng Miễn thuế Donghwa (Donghwa Duty Free Shop) ở Gwanghwamun. Để đến được đó, dễ nhất là đi từ Ga Gwanghwamun, Line số 5, Cổng ra số 6 hoặc Ga City Hall, Line số 1 và 2, Cổng ra số 3 (sau đó đi bộ thêm 300m).
_

*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Ga Jamsil* 

*Mùa đông đã đến, nhưng Công viên Lotte World tại Jamsil đã có sẵn khu giải trí trong nhà phục vụ người dân. Thay vào đó, hãy dũng cảm vượt qua cái lạnh, đi dạo bên những bông tuyết trong công viên bên hồ.*

*Tuyến 2 - Ga số 216, Tuyến 8 - Ga số 814*

Mùa đông đã đến, nhưng Công viên Lotte World tại Jamsil đã có sẵn khu giải trí trong nhà phục vụ người dân. Thay vào đó, hãy dũng cảm vượt qua cái lạnh, đi dạo bên những bông tuyết trong công viên bên hồ.

Náu mình giữa những tấm kính cao vòi vọi và những toà tháp đồ sộ tại phía đông nam thủ đô Seoul là một lỗ sâu, cổng chính vào khu vực hoàn toàn có thực cả về không gian lẫn thời gian tại Songpa-gu nhưng trên thực tế lại như một lãnh địa độc lập. Xin chào mừng quí khách đến với nước Cộng hoà Lotte.
*Nước Cộng hoà Lotte*

Không cần phải bước ra khỏi tàu điện ngầm để tới được lãnh thổ của nơi này, đường biên giới giữa thế giới của riêng đất nước này và thế giới của chúng ta tưởng chừng như vô hạn, và một khi đã bước vào bạn sẽ khó lòng bước ra được. Bạn có thể sống tại Khách sạn Lotte World, mua đồ ăn dự trữ tại Lotte Mart, quần áo tại Trung tâm Thương mại Lotte, một lọ nước hoa Chanel số 5 tại các cửa hàng miễn thuế Lotte, giải trí tại Rạp chiếu phim Lotte và ăn lại Lotteria. Có lẽ điều duy nhất đất nước Lotte không chuẩn bị cho bạn được chính là khi bạn đi, bởi không có Nhà tang lễ Lotte.



Địa điểm thu hút khách nhất tại Lotte World, Lotte World Adventure, là công viên giải trí trong nhà lớn nhất thế giới với diện tích 82,650 mét vuông và được nối thẳng tới ga tàu điện ngầm. Mặc dù có diện tích khá lớn nhưng việc đặt một khu vui chơi giải trí vào bên trong một toà nhà quả thật vẫn khó khăn. Tuy nhiên, Lotte World đã giải quyết khá tốt vấn đề này. Bạn sẽ thấy tất cả các loại xe ngựa, mái vòm và những quầy bán đồ ăn nhẹ tại đây, và cả diễu hành hoặc trình diễn trong những dịp đặc biệt. Tại đây thậm chí còn có cả một bảo tàng tự nhiên mini, nơi nhiều loại thực vật, côn trùng và cá được trung bày, bao gồm cả triển lãm để các em bé có thể tận tay sờ vào hiện vật.

Không hẳn toàn bộ công viên đều được vào trong nhà. Đường băng tự động đi qua hồ Seokchon, dẫn tới Đảo Kì diệu, nhà của những cỗ xe ngựa khổng lồ, tàu lượn siêu tốc và Gyro Drop, nâng người chơi lên độ cao vài tầng lầu trước khi lao xuống mặt đất. Bạn đang tìm kiếm một thứ gì đó nhẹ nhàng hơn ư? Hãy đi thử đường tàu một ray vòng quanh toàn bộ công viên hoặc thử một thử mới lạ hơn bằng cách du ngoạn trên hồ bằng tàu.
*Lửa và băng*

Cách bố trí của Lotte World, giống như bất kì công viên giải trí hàng đầu nào khác, là sự kết hợp của tiếng hét, ăn uống, chơi game rồi vung tay quá trán. Nếu đó là những điều làm bạn e dè thì đừng sợ: bạn hoàn toàn có thể giải toả điều đó. 2 tầng dưới của công viên giải trí là Khu bắn súng của Lotte World.

Ở một nước có truyền thống sử dụng dúng, bước vào khu tiếp đón của khu bắn súng quả là một trải nghiệm kì lạ độc đáo. Súng được chốt trong tường, được phủ lên đâu đó bởi một số bức tranh có hình súng ngắn, và một vài bức ảnh có chữ kí của ngôi sao Hàn Quốc đã từng ghé thăm nơi này, trong đó có Tablo của Epik High và vợ Kang Hye Jeong, ngôi sao của Oldboy.

Muốn bắn thử vài đường ư? Hãy đi tới quầy, trình ID của bạn cho nhân viên và thêm 20,000 won, chọn loại súng bạn muốn sử dụng. Vậy thôi. Các nhân viên sẽ đưa áo và tai nghe bảo vệ tai cho bạn, hướng dẫn nhanh và giờ bạn sẽ tự do làm theo ý của mình.



Sân trượt băng Lotte World, nằm ngay ngoài khu bắn súng, nằm dưới mái vòm kính khổng lồ. Nếu chưa bao giờ trượt băng, khu trượt băng nổi tiếng này là nơi vô cùng thích hợp cho bạn thử; luôn có khá nhiều người mới bắt đầu tập cẩn thận trượt những bước đầu tiên, tay bám chắc lan can. Còn nếu bạn đã trượt băng có nghề, không sao - sân trượt băng này luôn rất phổ biến với người trượt băng ở mọi mức độ.
*Khuyết điểm*

Bởi Cộng hoà Lotte quá đầy đủ, một phần nào đó trong bạn có thể sẽ muốn quay lại với thực tế. Hướng tới cửa ra số 3 và đi qua chú gấu trúc khổng lồ treo đầy đèn neon, tới hồ Seokchon.

Đặc biệt nổi tiếng với những người dân sống quanh đó tới đó để tập thể dục với những bài đi bộ nhẹ nhàng, và những cặp đôi muốn hẹn hồ, hồ Seokchon được chia thành 2 phần bởi Songpa-daero, và 2 phần của hồ lại có những đặc điểm khác biệt. Mặc dù cả 2 bên đều đẹp với nhiều cây, bên phía Đông lại sở hữu một vẻ thanh bình hơn hẳn. Bạn thậm chí còn có thể nhìn thấy một chú diệc đứng yên lặng bên bờ hồ. Sự khác biệt này chính bởi một nguyên nhân: chính giữa khi hồ phía Tây là Đảo Kì diệu, những chuyến tản bộ đầy lãng mạn thường xuyên bị phá vỡ giữa chừng bởi những tiếng hét chói tai từ phía khu tàu lượn siêu tốc và tiếng nước bắn lên của nhảy Bungee. Dù vẻ yên tĩnh bị lấy đi mất, Lotte World chắc chắn vẫn xứng đáng với giá trị vui chơi giải trí của mình.



*Thông tin cần biết*

* Tổ hợp Lotte World

- Phía trước Cửa ra 4

- Truy cập website để biết thêm về giờ mở cửa và vé vào

- Website: ♥ 모험과 신비의 나라! 롯데월드! ♥

* Khu bắn súng Lotte World

- Ngày trong tuần: 9 - 21h

- Cuối tuần và ngày lễ: 9 - 22h

- Website: cafe.naver.com/lwsr

- ĐT: (02) 414-4013

* Sân trượt băng Lotte World

- Ngày trong tuần: 10 - 21h30

- Cuối tuần và ngày lễ:10 - 21h30

- Giá vé: Trẻ em dưới 12 tuổi: 7,500 won; từ 13 tuổi trở lên: 8,500 won; mượn giày trượt: 4,500 won

* Hồ Seokchon

- Cửa ra 2 hoặc 3
*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## 2wheeltours

Xứ sở Hàn Quốc xinh đẹp sẽ không hề làm bạn thất vọng khi dạo vòng quanh những con đường ở nơi đây, những điều ghi lại trong tâm trí bạn sẽ không chỉ là những con đường lá vàng thơ mộng, những chiếc cầu tuyệt đẹp, những tòa nhà cao lớn… mà còn là những hương vị đáng nhớ mà bạn khó tìm thấy ở bất cứ nơi nào khác. 

Lắng nghe những lời tâm sự của những người du khách khi được hỏi về chuyến du lịch của họ tại Hàn Quốc, điều mà họ nhớ nhất đó chính là những món ăn Hàn Quốc. Điều đặc biệt đó là những món ăn để lại ấn tượng nơi họ không phải là những món ăn tại những nhà hàng đắt tiền sang trọng mà lại ở những nơi bình dân nhất như các khu chợ hay ngay trên những vỉa hè. Thật sự rất thú vị khi bạn đi du lịch trên phố và khám phá những “đặc sản” được bày bán nơi vỉa hè. Một menu với những món ăn sang trọng và đắt tiền thật sự không cần thiết; tất cả những gì bạn cần là chọn bất kì một thứ gì có vẻ ăn được và trông bắt mắt ở trên phố. Không chỉ vậy, nếu thưởng thức những thức ăn của người địa phương, bạn sẽ còn học thêm được rất nhiều điều về nơi mà họ sinh sống cũng như những phong tục tập quán của họ. Chúng mình cùng tìm hiểu xem những món ăn để lại ấn tượng sâu sắc với du khách mỗi khi họ đi dạo trên Seoul nhé!
Những món ăn đầu tiên được nhắc tới trong danh sách này chính là những món ăn dân dã và vô cùng phổ biến mà bạn có thể mua được tại bất kì góc phố nào ở thành phố Seoul. Chắc hẳn những cái tên tteokbokki, sundae, gunmandu, và eomuk đã khá quen thuộc đối với những bạn ưa thích ẩm thực Hàn Quốc. Tteokbokki được chế biến từ món bánh gạo mang tên garaetteok xào cùng với tương ớt cay (được gọi là gochujang), vì vậy tteokbokki thường rất cay và ngon hơn khi ăn nóng.

Sundae (được làm bằng ruột lợn nhồi dangmyeon, lúa mạch, tiết lợn, một số biến thể có thêm lá tía tô, hành lá và doenjang, gạo nếp, kim chi, mầm đậu tương… món này có hình dáng gần giống với món dồi lợn ở Việt Nam) và gunmandu (bánh bao rán) cùng với một bát đầy súp eomuk nóng hổi (chả cá) trong một ngày giá lạnh của xứ Hàn là món ăn khoải khẩu của rất nhiều người Hàn Quốc đặc biệt là những nữ sinh tại đây. Những người bán hàng thường tập trung ở các ga tàu điện ngầm nhưng với món tteokbokki thì bạn sẽ dễ dàng tìm thấy ở nhà ga Sinchon và đại học Hongik, nơi tập trung chủ yếu của những quầy hàng tteokbokki.





Món chả cá xiên rất hay xuất hiện trong các phim Hàn Quốc.
Ở nhiều quốc gia trên thế giới, họ thường không ăn nội tạng của động vật, nhưng nếu dạo quanh Seoul, bạn sẽ bắt món gopchang, được làm từ những phần ruột non của bò hay lợn. Món gopchang rán thường được bán cùng với sundae rán tại rất nhiều quầy hàng tập trung gần khu vực sân vận động Dongdaemun. Gopchang nổi tiếng bởi hương vị đặc trưng và giá thành khá rẻ, đặc biệt sẽ không còn gì bằng nếu thưởng thức gopchang cùng với rượu Soju – loại rượu nổi tiếng của Hàn Quốc.

Nếu bạn muốn ăn no cho bữa trưa, hay bữa tối khi bạn đang đi dạo trên đường phố, bạn có thể tìm kiếm món bánh mì nướng với 2 lát bánh mì kẹp bên trong là trứng rán cùng với những loại rau củ được thái lát ví dụ như là hành tây và cà rốt. Đây là một món ăn ưa thích của những người lao động và được bán rất nhiều ở những ga tàu điện ngầm.

Nhắc tới Hàn quốc, không thể không nhắc tới gimbap, món ăn hầu như có mặt ở khắp mọi nơi, cho dù là ở các nhà hàng lớn, siêu thị hay ngay cả những quầy hàng nhỏ ven đường. Món cơm cuốn này được cuộn bởi lá rong biển bên trong là cơm, dưa chuột, củ cải, trứng, chả cá, thịt lợn hoặc thị bò, cà rốt, rau chân vịt… Gimbap được tạo thành với rất nhiều hình dáng khác nhau, có những loại gimbap hình tam giác rất lớn nhưng cũng có những loại bimbap chỉ nhỏ cỡ ngón tay. Nếu bạn tìm đến với khu chợ Gwangjang gần sông Cheonggyecheon và bạn sẽ thấy rất nhiều cửa hàng bán gimbap nổi tiếng với chỉ 2000 Won (khoảng 27K tiền Việt) một đĩa gipbap. Nơi đây còn có những lời đồn vui rằng gimbap còn dễ bị nghiện hơn cả heroin. Dĩ nhiên, đây chỉ là một lời nói vui của những người dân nơi đây.

Tại những đường phố Seoul còn có một món ăn rất hấp dẫn đối với các chị em phụ nữ vì chúng cung cấp ít calo, mà lại rất ngon. Đó chính là món ppeongtwigi, được biết đến là một món gạo nổ, gần giống với bỏng ngô của người phương Tây. Có rất nhiều loại ppeongtwigi được tìm thấy trên phố bao gồm tuibap, được làm từ gạo, gangnaengi, được làm từ ngô và tteok ppeongtwigi được làm từ gạo sau đó làm thành bánh.

Ghé qua khu chợ Myeongdong nổi tiếng, bạn sẽ được thưởng thức một món ăn vô cùng lạ miệng, đó chính là kem mềm. Chiếc kem mềm ở nơi đây đặc biệt nổi tiếng bởi chúng dài tới 32cm, gấp 3 lần những chiếc kem bình thường. Có lẽ chính vì thế mà kể cả khi mùa đông đến, nơi đây vẫn luôn thu hút được đông đảo khách hàng. Nếu bạn không thể tìm được tới Myeongdong, bạn cũng có thể dễ dàng tìm thấy món kem mềm tại gần những cửa hàng và siêu thị ở các con phố lớn, với giá chỉ dao động từ 1000W đến 1500W (khoảng 18k đến 27k).

Vào những ngày lễ hay cuối tuần, khu vực cửa hàng Tongin ở Insadong tập trung rất đông người đến đây để xem mật ong được trải ra và quay tròn trong một cục mật ong cùng muối cho đến khi chúng tạo thành một thứ như lụa và được cuốn lại thành những tổ kén với tên gọi là Kkultaraeyeot (hay còn gọi là Yongsuyeom). Đây là một món ăn đặc sản của Insadong, kkultaraeyeot thường được trộn cùng với hạnh nhân, cocoa, lạc và quả óc chó.

Hình ảnh một quầy hàng bán Kkultaraeyeot.
Một món ăn nhẹ độc nhất vô nhị của Hàn Quốc được làm từ bột mì nhào kĩ và ở trong được độn với đường nâu, quế, vừng và lạc được nghiền nhỏ, chính là hotteok. Bột mì được nhào kĩ và được dát mỏng thành những miếng lớn hình tròn. Một trong những cửa hàng nổi tiếng bán hotteok là cửa hàng bán hotteok ngô được bán tại Teolbone ở Insadong. Những người bán hotteok còn được tìm thấy nhiều ở những nơi đông đúc hoặc có lễ hội như là khu vực chợ Namdaemun.



Cận cảnh chiếc bánh hotteok.
Ở Hàn Quốc còn có một món ăn đã khá “có tuổi” đã được lớp trẻ ưa thích từ những năm 70, 80 cho đến nay. Món ăn có tên gọi là Dalgona Ppopgi, một món ăn nhẹ vô cùng phổ biến, được làm từ đường đun chảy cùng với soda nướng, nghe rất lạ phải không các bạn? Món này hiện nay vẫn được bán tại Insadong hay khu siêu thị Hyundai ở Sinchon.

Đường phố Hàn Quốc dường như rất phong phú, nếu không biết bạn có thể nhầm tưởng rằng đang thưởng thức món “Satay” của Thái Lan khi nếm thử món gà: Chicken kkochi của Hàn Quốc. Món ăn này thực chất là món thịt gà nướng thường được sử dụng với loại tương ớt gojuchang đặc trưng của Hàn Quốc. Món thịt gà nướng này được ăn kèm với bánh gạo và xúc xích hoặc thịt gà và bạn có thể ăn bất kì thứ gì bạn muốn. Và nếu có cơ hội ghé thăm đất nước này, bạn hãy nhớ ghé qua một cửa hàng bán món gà kkochi rất nổi tiếng gần khu vực ga Apgujeong.

Hai món ăn cuối cùng được đề cập đến trong danh sách này chính là món Hot Bar và HotDog, được làm từ cá băm rán kĩ và được trộn cùng với nhiều loại rau quả băm nhỏ thường được sử dụng với khá nhiều loại nước chấm bao gồm tương ớt gochujang, mù tạc, và những loại nước chấm tương tự. Món ăn này ăn rất ngon khi còn nóng. Món hotdog thì được làm từ xúc xích tẩm bột và bơ sau đó được rán kĩ cùng với khoai tây thái mỏng, khá giống với món xúc xích ngô của người Mỹ. Hot Bar và hotdog được bán nhiều ở những khu vực đông dân và có nhiều học sinh như là khu vực ga Gangnam và trường đại học Ewha.




Sẽ thật tuyệt nếu đi dạo quanh trên phố và thưởng thức những món ăn đặc biệt ở nơi đây. Nếu có dịp ghé thăm Hàn Quốc, các bạn hãy thử tìm đến những địa chỉ như chúng tớ mách nhỏ ở trên xem sao nhé, biết đâu bạn sẽ tìm được một món ăn yêu thích cho riêng mình!

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Dạo bước trên phố cao cấp Cheongdam-dong* 

*Duy trì phong cách sống của sự giàu có và nổi tiếng có thể làm bạn mệt mỏi nhưng sao không cho phép bản thân mình thử một lần thôi, chỉ trong 1 ngày nào đó?*


Tiếng giày cao gót gõ nhịp đều đều đã trở thành một điểm đặc trưng cho nét quyến rũ của Phố Cao Cấp của Cheongdam-dong. Con phố của thời trang cao cấp này là nơi chứa đựng những nét tinh tuý của Gangnam-gu. Nơi này giống như hiện thân của sự sung túc và xa hoa với các cửa hàng thời trang sành điệu, vô số phòng tranh và những tiệm cà phê mời gọi. Dòng người với một phong cách sành điệu và sang trọng kéo dài trên suốt con đường dài hàng km, cây xếp san sát nhau ở bên đường, tạo cảm giác như đây là khu phố cao cấp Ginza, Tokyo.

*Thiên đường mua sắm*

Đi dạo trên con phố này, bạn sẽ có cơ hội được thưởng thức sự kết hợp của nhiều phong cách kiến trúc khác nhau, từ những viên đá sa thạch vuông lát bên ngoài đến những bức tường kính trong suốt và cả một hãng thời trang danh tiếng nào đó đang cố gắng làm cửa hàng của mình nổi bật hơn hẳn cửa hàng bên cạnh. Chính điều này đã tạo nên cho khu phố một không khí rất thú vị đằng sau những kiến trúc đầy tính thẩm mĩ đó. Giữa các cửa hàng Prada, Cartier, DKNY, D&G, Hugo Boss và vô số các hãng nổi tiếng khác là nơi bạn sẽ tìm thấy cửa hàng đại diện của Rolls-Royce. Bạn cũng có thể nhìn thấy một hay hai chiếc Porsche luồn lách qua hàng xe cộ đông đúc – nếu bạn đang không bị thu hút bởi quảng cáo của Calvin Klein.

Ở cuối phố, phía Apgujeong, là Trung tâm thương mại Đông và Tây Galleria, "nhà" của rất nhiều hãng thời trang nổi tiếng, trải dài trên các tầng. Toà nhà Tây Galleria là cửa hàng MM6 (Martin Margiela 6) duy nhất trên toàn thế giới. Giữa các cửa hàng lộng lẫy, bóng bẩy của Mont Blanc, Burberry, Marc Jacobs và Jimmy Choo, bạn sẽ tìm thấy nhiều sự lựa chọn khác từ các nhà thiết kế đang lên Hàn Quốc, với Son Jung Wan (bộ sưu tập Thu năm 2011 của bà đã được chọn tham dự Tuần lễ Thời trang New York), Hanii Y và hãng thời trang SJSJ. Beauty salon và cửa hàng bán lẻ mỹ phẩm mời gọi mỗi bước chân khách đi qua. Tầng 2 toà nhà phía Tây bao gồm nhiều gian hàng nhỏ, cung cấp hàng giảm giá, rất tiện lợi cho những khách hàng không có nhiều thời gian. Không gian bên trong gian hàng được thiết kế nhã nhặn, rộng rãi, cho thấy sự chú trọng cho phần nhìn của cửa hàng. Nếu bạn muốn mua cho mình tủ quần áo mới cho mùa sắp tới, bạn có thể tới mua đồ thiết kế second-hand ở các cửa hàng đồ second-hand cao cấp đối diện Galleria.
*Nơi làm thoả mãn cơn khát văn hoá của bạn*

Nếu cần một nơi thoải mái để tránh cái nắng chói chang, bạn có thể bước vào một bảo tàng hay phòng tranh, triển lãm ảnh nào đó trong hằng hà sa số bào tàng, triển lãm, nằm tách riêng trục đường chính. Museum.people là một triển lãm nghệ thuật đương đại đang dần khẳng định danh tiếng của mình giữa rất nhiều nhà thiết kế công nghiệp và hoạ sĩ nghệ thuật ứng dụng quốc tế. Mặc dù không có bất cứ một biển hiệu nào ở phía lối vào, bạn vẫn có thể nhận ra nó một cách dễ dàng ở đối diện đồn công an. Hãy tới thăm website www.beyongmuseum.com (chỉ có tiếng Hàn) để có thêm thông tin về các triển lãm sắp tới. Bạn cũng có thể dừng chân nghỉ ngơi tại Nhà hát Woorim Chungdam.


*Bữa tối sau chuyến mua sắm lu bù*

Vào cuối ngày, bạn có thể sẽ muốn đầu tư một bữa ăn đúng nghĩa tại Palais de Gaumont. Phòng ăn chính được mô phỏng như một sự kết hợp hài hoà giữa phòng tắm nắng và vườn ươm, với các loại thảo mộc và nhiều loài hoa đang đua nở. Phòng ăn thứ 2, với trần nhà cao và nhiều gương treo phía trên, gợi sự liên tưởng tới một phiên bản thu nhỏ của Phòng Gương trong cung điện Versailles. Những chiếc rương gỗ, những kệ sách lớn và những bức tranh tạo cho thực khách một không gian đậm nét cổ xưa. Dù chỉ có 2 menu để lựa chọn, nhà hàng vẫn không mất đi sự đa dạng trong các món ăn – từ món khai vị với tôm hùm, sò điệp, trứng cá muối đến danh sách những loại rượu hảo hạng, đĩa phô mai đi kèm sẽ chứng minh cho điều đó. Hãy gọi đặt chỗ tại (02) 546-8877. Bạn sẽ tìm thấy nhà hàng ở sau cửa hàng Omega.



Nếu bạn lo lắng đến số tiền mình đã tiêu thì có lẽ Tutto Bene sẽ là một lựa chọn khác rất thích hợp. Như tên gọi của mình, đây là một nhà hàng ẩm thực Italia, kể cả hải sản. Không cần phải cảm thấy lo lắng sau khi thoả mãn cơn khát mua sắm của mình, hãy tự chiều bản thân một chút với món tráng miệng ngon tuyệt vời tại Wien Cake House, không đến một phút đi bộ từ ga Cheongdam, cửa 8.

*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Địa điểm du lịch ở Hàn Quốc*

*Có một số nhà leo núi đầy đam mê, những người có hộ chiếu với số con dấu được đóng ngày một nhiều thêm. Và rồi tất cả mọi người đều như vậy.*

Tuy nhiên, ngày nay, leo núi đang trở thành một hoạt động phổ biến không thể thiếu trong những ngày cuối tuần. Nó thậm chí còn xuất hiện trong 1 hoặc một số danh sách dưới đây: muốn làm, vẫn chưa thực hiện được, không chắc chắn mình có làm được không dù có cố gắng.

Vườn Quốc gia Hàn Quốc hiểu những khó khăn mà mọi người đều có thể gặp phải khi leo núi, chính vì lẽ đó dịch vụ tại vườn quốc gia sẽ mang núi đến với mọi người.

Bằng cách trải thảm xanh thân thiện với môi trường, dịch vụ tại vườn quốc gia đang thu hút ngày càng đông khách tham quan ở mọi lứa tuổi như trẻ em, người già thử sức để hoà mình vào thiên nhiên bằng một lựa chọn hợp lí hơn

Đường mòn dài 70km, vừa được mở vào cuối tháng 8, đều có thể sử dụng kể cả vào những ngày mưa. Người leo núi sẽ không thực sự nhìn thấy thảm xanh, nhưng chắc chắn rằng họ sẽ thích những cuộc dạo chơi trong rừng, những con đường nhựa sạch sẽ, những con đường rải sỏi (nên sẽ không bao giờ lấm bùn) ở phía dưới đã từng là những bãi đất lầy lội.

Hơn thế nữa, khu rừng vẫn còn nguyên vẹn. Khách tham quan sẽ được chỉ dẫn đến bên sườn núi, và những tài nguyên thiên nhiên, những sinh vật tự nhiên sẽ không bị làm phiền.

*Những ngọn núi đang mời gọi*



Khi leo núi Bukhansan, một trong 20 vườn quốc gia, người leo núi có thể sửng sốt bởi bàn tay của tạo hoá. Và họ thậm chí còn không muốn rời Seoul

Được biết đến với cái tên “núi đá”, núi Bukhansan đã đóng vai trò như một bức tường tự nhiên từ nhiều năm nay. Sự hình thành đá granite tại đèo Saja, nơi dù bạn quan sát ở góc độ nào đều có hình đầu sư tử, là điều ấn tượng và kì diệu nhất ở đây.

Trải rộng 80km và lan sang cả tỉnh Gyeonggi, núi Bukhansan có thể không có những đỉnh núi cao nhất, nhưng điều đó đã được bù lại bởi một vẻ đẹp không đâu sánh được.

Núi Bukhansan trải dài ở một vùng rộng lớn và thu hút rất nhiều “nhà thám hiểm” ở mọi cấp độ. Với người có kinh nghiệm leo núi chưa nhiều, hãy lên kế hoạch và đường đi trước khi khởi hành.

Tuy nhiên, đi 1 mình cũng có thể đem lại cho bạn cái bạn mong muốn. Hãy cứ chọn lấy cho mình 1 lộ trình và xem xem nó sẽ dẫn bạn đến đâu. Với những người ham khám phá, luôn muốn tìm kiếm những điều bất ngờ trong rừng, Bukhansan Dule-gil luôn chào đón.
*Tấn công du kích*

Uiryeong-gil là một trong những lộ trình nhiều người lựa chọn nhất, tuy nhiên tuyến đường này chỉ mới được mở trở lại cho du khách mới đây vào tháng 7 năm 2009

Đoạn bắt đầu là phần khó khăn nhất, nhưng đến đó và khám phá những di chỉ liên quan đến những câu chuyện trong truyền thuyết Hàn Quốc chắc chắn sẽ làm bạn cảm thấy hài lòng. Đề phòng sự nghi ngờ của bản thân trong 45 phút đầu tiên – khi vẫn còn chưa quá muộn để quay lại – bằng cách nghiên cứu kĩ càng lộ trình bạn chọn tại Trung tâm Thông tin Ui.

Chỉ có 2 chỉ dẫn để hướng người leo núi leo đúng hướng. Người qua đường sẽ chỉ và hướng dẫn người leo đi thằng, tuy nhiên, điều đó có nghĩa là hãy đi theo con đường nhựa uốn quanh kia. Khi con đường chia thành nhiều ngả, đi thẳng có nghĩa là hãy chọn con đường nhiều người đi hơn.



Đi qua những bức tường bằng sỏi đá phủ đầy rêu và những hàng rào xộc xệch. Và dừng lại ở một trong những nhà hàng tạm xây theo kiến trúc hanok (nhà truyền thống). Khi hành trình tiếp tục, không khí loãng hơn, gió thoảng mát lạnh sẽ làm mọi điều trở nên thú vị.

Ở một vài đoạn, độ dốc sẽ lớn hơn những đoạn khác. Chính ở những đoạn này, thể lực tốt sẽ được phát huy tác dụng. Đừng mất đi dũng khí khi nhìn thấy những người leo núi đi qua bạn trước đó giờ đang trên đường quay về.

Hãy đi với đúng tốc độ bạn có thể. Vào đúng lúc bạn muốn rút lui, hãy ngừng lại một chút (ngồi ở một chiếc ghế đá nào đó), điều hoà nhịp thở và tập trung hết ý chí để tiếp tục hành trình của mình.

Hãy cứ tiếp tục leo và bạn sẽ bắt gặp những tảng đá nguỵ trang giờ đã được những tấm bạt đen phủ lên. Đây là binh đoàn xe tăng ngăn chặn cuộc đột kích của Bắc Triều Tiên năm 1968 vào Seoul nhưng sự thật lại là cuộc ám sát bất thành nhằm vào người sau này là tổng thổng Hàn Quốc Park Chung Hee.

Hiểu được câu chuyện lịch sử (bằng tiếng Anh) về danh lam này, nơi được xây dựng bởi các kĩ sư từ vào năm 1964, cũng là một thử thách lớn giống như leo núi vậy. Hãy hỏi những người Hàn Quốc trên đường đi để nghe những câu chuyện khác nhau họ kể về các sự kiện này. Tại Trung tâm Thông tin Ui, những người quản lí công viên có thể cung cấp cho du khách một phần của câu chuyện cho dù họ có phải sử dụng phần mềm dịch online.
*Lớp học thiên nhiên*

Bắt đầu một chuyến leo núi thật, thật nghiêm túc không dành cho tất cả mọi người. Những người yêu thiên nhiên đến thăm khu bảo tồn sẽ có các cách khác để tận hưởng chuyến dã ngoại thật tuyệt vời.

Người leo núi có thể nghe thấy tiếng nước chảy văng vẳng ở phía Huingureum-gil. Đi theo tiếng nước chảy đó để đến nơi giặt giũ, những tầng nước siết chảy xuống ào ào tưởng chừng như không có điểm bắt đầu và kết thúc.

Dân gian truyền lại rằng vùng nước trong vắt như pha lê đó đã từng là nơi thư giãn cho các cung tần thời Joseon. Và những năm sau đó, người ta đồn rằng các sĩ tử trước khi bước vào kì thi Đình sẽ phải tắm rửa ở đây để có thể trở thành những vị quan cao trong triều.



Du khách không thể bỏ qua phòng tập thiên nhiên hình mái vòm với những chú cánh cam sặc sỡ to ngoại cỡ, những cô bướm và ong nghệ đậu phía trên. Đó là Rừng Sinh thái Bukhansan, ngôi nhà lớn của gần 700 loài thực vật sinh sống.

Xuyên suốt con đường, những du khách thích khám phá thiên nhiên sẽ tìm thấy rất nhiều biển giới thiệu về giống, loài của các loài thực vật, hoa và cây. Chỉ dẫn được mô tả chi tiết, tuy hầu hết bằng tiếng Hàn nhưng một số vẫn bằng chữ Latin.

Để thêm thông tin bằng tiếng Anh, hãy dừng lại tại một quầy thông tin để tìm hiểu thêm về một số tin tức và truyện dân gian thú vị. Ngoài ra, nếu đi đúng thời điểm, người yêu thiên nhiên sẽ được gặp hướng dẫn viên Kim Min Soo, người điều hành trung tâm giáo dục tại Khám phá Sinh thái Seong Buk trong rừng. Nhưng hãy cẩn thận: bà có thể thử bạn.

“Cái này trong tiếng Anh là gì?” bà hỏi khi đang nhặt một gốc cây từ dưới đất lên. Không ai đưa ra câu trả lời.

“Hoa trứng” bà giới thiệu về một loài hoa trắng với nhuỵ vàng. Không ai phản đối.

Những người thích khám phá khi đến đây đều được hiểu rõ hơn về những loài hoang dã. Đây cũng là cơ hội cho họ được chiêm ngưỡng dấu vuốt của sóc chuộc Siberia, nhím Amur và chồn Nhật Bản.

Những cơ hội như các loài động vật đó đi qua đường đúng lúc bạn đi tới là rất hiếm, bà nói. Nhưng những người leo núi có thể gặp lợn rừng. “Rất nguy hiểm”, bà cảnh báo. Bạn thậm chí còn có thể bắt gặp ánh nhìn của một chú mèo rừng.

Nguồn *ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*State Tower - Một địa điểm tuyệt vời dành cho những người thành đạt* 


*Điều gây ấn tượng mạnh mẽ nhất cho mọi người khi bước vào đại sảnh của toà tháp State Tower, Seoul là đây không phải một cao ốc văn phòng bình thường như những nơi khác. Bên trong đại sảnh lát đá cẩm thạch đen được đặt đồ nội thất cho khách thư giãn, nhiều đến mức giống như đây là một showroom thu nhỏ. Chiếm một phần ba của tầng 1 của the Grove, nhà hàng và quán bar cao cấp, thuộc quản lí của khách sạn Westin Chosun, giống như các dịch vụ khác trong toà tháp này.*
*Tiện nghi và thoải mái*


State Tower có thể coi là một địa điểm liên hợp, kết hợp cả chức năng cao ốc văn phòng và sự tiện nghi, dịch vụ thoải mái của khách sạn lại làm một nhằm mục đích cung cấp một môi trường làm việc hiệu quả nhất cho người làm việc trong toà nhà. Toà tháp sử dụng tất cả những công nghệ tiết kiệm năng lượng có thể sử dụng và thậm chí còn trưng bày những sản phẩm nghệ thuật sử dụng vật liệu từ thiên nhiên của nghệ nhân Hong Dong-hee. Phòng họp, phòng hội thảo, phòng tập đa năng, spa cho chân, quán ăn, phòng nghe nhìn, khu vui chơi và chăm sóc dành cho trẻ em, bãi đỗ xe ngầm, cửa hàng thực phẩm và khu mua sắm đều được kết hợp trong các chức năng của toà nhà.
*Một địa điểm cho người thành đạt*

Điểm nhấn đặc sắc của State Tower là câu lạc bộ của những quí ông State Room. Đừng để cái tên đánh lừa bạn – đây hoàn toàn không phải câu lạc bộ thoát y hay một phòng khách kiểu cổ ngột ngạt mà phụ nữ không thể đặt chân vào – các quí bà cũng được nồng nhiệt chào đón. Lên tầng 26 của toà nhà, bạn sẽ được chào đón bởi một nhân viên chuyên giúp bạn cởi mũ và áo. Tiếp đó, bạn sẽ bước vào phòng khách được thiết kế theo phong cách cổ điển với những chiếc sofa bằng da thẫm màu và chiếc máy hát Edison kiểu cổ. Bên cạnh đó là phòng chiếu dành cho các buổi chiếu phim hoặc thể thao. 4 phòng cá nhân được thiết kế 4 theo phong cách khác nhau nhưng đều hướng ra trung tâm thành phố. Ngoài ra, còn có một phòng ăn và một phòng chơi dành cho các tay bài uýt sau khi ăn no nê hoặc bia với một món ăn vặt.


*Thưởng thức đồ uống thoải mái*

Đồ uống nặng hay nhẹ đều sẵn sàng trong câu lạc bộ cho đến tận giờ đóng cửa, hay những người hút thuốc lá có thể sang bên phòng Corona hoặc ban công của câu lạc bộ nhâm nhi điếu thuốc lúc thèm. Một điểm nhấn đầy hoài cổ khác là tiệm cắt tóc, với sàn chỉ bằng 2 màu trắng – đen. Nhà may cung cấp những bộ vét và giày vừa khít và trung tâm thương mại sẽ đáp ứng đầy đủ nhu cầu mua sắm của khách hàng.
Sự xa hoa đúng nghĩa nằm ở những phòng suite. Với suối nước nóng và phòng họp, không gian ăn uống và một quán bar, nơi đây hoàn toàn thích hợp cho những thương nhân bận rộn bay tới Seoul công tác chỉ trong vòng 1 ngày. Ngoài ra còn có một số cơ sở vật chất khác như: phòng họp, một số có thể được trang bị thiết bị hội thảo qua video và thư viện chắc chắn sẽ thu hút những người ham đọc sách.
*Thú vị và hợp túi tiền*

Đây là một câu lạc bộ chủ yếu dành cho thương nhân, hoàn toàn trái ngược với Seoul Club – nơi dành cho gia đình là chính. 25% số thành viên ở đây đã được đặt sẵn cho những người làm việc tại State Tower và phần còn lại dành cho các đối tượng khác.

Tiền, may mắn thay, hoàn toàn không phải là một nhân tố chủ đạo để được làm thẻ thành viên. Ban điều hành câu lạc bộ vô cùng hoan nghênh những người nổi tiếng khác không làm trong lĩnh vực kinh doanh: mục đích là cung cấp không gian giải trí cho những người thành đạt ở mọi lĩnh vực.
_Thông tin cần biết

State Room chính thức mở cửa từ tháng 10

- ĐT: (02) 6020-5555

- Hướng dẫn đi lại: Lái xe qua cửa ra 4 của ga Myeong-dong, Tuyến 4 và đi thẳng tầm khoảng 100m nữa.
_

Nguồn *ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*R.I.P., Baptol’s Chúc mừng sinh nhật Handel và Gretel!* 

*K-pop và đồ ăn có điểm gì chung? Rất nhiều! Một trong những thứ phổ biến nhất trong K-pop lại chính là đồ ăn, trải từ gà rán cho đến những nhà hàng có chủ là bố mẹ của các nghệ sĩ! Đúng vậy, bạn nghe đúng rồi đấy – nhà hàng có bố mẹ các ngôi sao làm chủ!*
*R.I.P., Baptol’s!*

Tôi đã có vinh dự được tới thăm một trong những nơi tuyệt vời nhất ở Hongdae – Baptol’s – nhà hàng của bố mẹ thành viên nhóm Super Junior’s Yesung (trước khi nhà hàng đóng cửa vào tháng 5 năm nay). Vài năm trước đó, Yesung đã mua cho bố mẹ anh nhà hàng này để ông bà vừa có việc làm vừa có thêm thu nhập. Không chỉ có giọng hát thiên thần, anh còn là một thiên thần khi quan tâm, chăm sóc đến bố mẹ mình như vậy! Dù nó có sao đi chăng nữa, nơi này vẫn đã thật tuyệt vời – thật đáng tiếc rằng nhà hàng đã bị đóng cửa!


_Nhà hàng Baptol's của gia đình Yesung_
Đối lập với những nhà hàng của bố mẹ các ngôi sao K-pop khác, mọi thứ có trong thực đơn đều được tính với giá khá cao, thức ăn ở đây lại rất vừa túi tiền. Không chỉ vậy, đồ ăn rất ngon và hợp khẩu vị! Có thể trông nơi nhỏ, nhưng một khi bạn ăn thử, bạn sẽ nhận ra rằng dù họ có cho bạn thêm, bạn cũng không thể ăn hết nổi nữa đâu!

Món ăn đặc biệt của quán là omeuraisu (cơm trứng ốp lếp). Không phải là bất kì loại cơm trứng cuốn rong biển bình thường khác mà đây là món cơm trứng ốp lếp có sự kết hợp của nghệ thuật phương Tây – và tất cả chỉ có 6.500 won! Tôi phải nói rằng đây là món cơm trứng ngon nhất tôi từng được thử từ trước đến giờ. Ngoài ra, trong thực đơn còn có những món khác nữa như spaghetti, những món ăn truyền thống Hàn Quốc và những món cơm. Chúng tôi khá băn khoăn về một món có trong thực đơn với tên gọi "Những câu hỏi và" nên đã không gọi.

Bên trong nhà hàng toả sáng dìu dịu và mang một phong cách thiết kế khá nghệ thuật. Toạ lạc tại khu vực Hongdae (Đại học Hongik), nó hẳn phải là một nơi hấp dẫn khách, phải không? Cá nhân tôi thích những bức tranh Yesung vẽ được treo khắp trong nhà hàng.

Họ thậm chí còn có những mẩu giấy nhỏ và bút để bạn có thể để lại lời nhắn cho Yesung!

(Lời nhắn của tôi: Nên để tường của Yesung ngập tràn nhiều lời nhắn hơn nữa)

Nếu bạn muốn dùng phòng vệ sinh, bạn phải dùng chiếc chìa khoá hình con rùa ở phía trên để vào. Đúng vậy đấy, chìa khoá hình con rùa – tôi không hiểu tại sao lại vậy. Nếu bạn luôn chú ý dõi theo nhóm nhạc của Yesung, Super Junior và những sự kiện K-pop liên quan đến nhóm khác, bạn sẽ biết rằng Yesung nuôi một chú rùa! Anh cũng được biết đến với biệt danh "người đàn ông rùa". Đó có thể là lí do vì sao chìa khoá phòng vệ sinh lại có hình rùa.
*Chúc mừng sinh nhật, Handel và Gretel!*



Thật buồn giờ chúng ta không thể đến thăm Baptol’s được nữa! Nhưng không sao, đã có một cửa hàng mới!

Vừa được khai trương vào ngày 26/7, quán cà phê Handel và Gretel càng ngày càng đi lên và hoạt động trôi chảy! Yesung mua quán cà phê này cho bố mẹ do nhiều người nói mẹ anh khá lớn tuổi nên việc điều hành cả một nhà hàng là hơi quá sức cho bà. Chính vì vậy Yesung đã dốc tiền tiết kiệm của mình và thay đổi mọi thứ một chút bằng cách mua cho mẹ cửa hàng cà phê nhỏ này! Được đặt khá tiện lợi ở phía đối diện đài KBS, đây quả là một nơi tuyệt vời cho các fan lui tới sau chương trình ca nhạc hàng tuần Music Bank.
Những người hâm mộ và fan club của anh từ khắp nơi trên thế giới đã cùng với nhau chúc mừng và kỉ niệm sự kiện khai trương cửa hàng cà phê mới này. Mặc dù nội thất bên trong không được thiết kế như nhà hàng cũ Baptol’s nhưng nó có một phong cách độc đáo theo cách riêng của mình. Bên trong cửa hàng được ốp gỗ ấm áp, thoải mái làm khách đến quán có cảm giác muốn ngồi lâu ở đây chỉ để nói chuyện, tâm sự - có thể những câu chuyện về Super Junior, và những trang phục buồn cười họ mặc trong đợt quảng bá cho lần quay trở lại sân khấu gần đây nhất! Nhưng đừng ngồi quá lâu nhé, có một hàng dài đang xếp hàng chờ ở ngoài đó!

Không chỉ có bố và mẹ của Yesung làm việc trong quán, em trai của anh (với khuôn mặt đẹp trai y hệt anh mình!) cũng làm việc tại đây với tư cách là một bartender! Đừng quên nói "xin chào!" với gia đình Yesung và nói với họ cà phê của họ tuyệt vời thế nào.

_Hướng dẫn đi lại
Ga National Assembly, đường tàu 9, cửa ra số 6. Đi thẳng 150m, rẽ phải ở ngõ đầu tiên và đi tiếp tầm 50m. Handel và Gretel sẽ ở bên tay trái của bạn trước khi nhìn thấy đài truyền hình KBS.
_

Nguồn *ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Nhà hàng với món ăn các nước tại Hàn Quốc* 



*Seoul hiện đang là nhà của gần 250 nghìn người đến từ 166 quốc gia trên thế giới, và tất cả họ đều phải ăn để sống. Thỉnh thoảng, vào 1 lúc nào đó, họ cũng muốn đổi món ngoài món ăn Hàn Quốc đã ăn hàng ngày. May thay, có các nhà hàng với món ăn các nước có thể thoả mãn khẩu vị của họ. Khi bắt đầu cuộc tìm kiếm các nhà hàng ẩm thực các nước của mình, tôi đã cố tìm đến những nơi ẩn dật ít người biết với các bếp trưởng nấu các món ăn chuẩn xác cho từng khẩu phần. Bây giờ, nếu bạn đặt chân vào các nhà hàng này, bạn chắc chắn sẽ cảm thấy như "con bò tím"* ở nông trại. Đó quả là một cảm giác thú vị! Đừng lo, nhà hàng sẽ thu hút sự chú ý của bạn rất nhanh thôi, ngay khi bạn nếm thử những món ăn tuyệt ngon của họ.*
*Món ăn Nigeria tại Mama African*

Nhà hàng chào đón bạn bằng tấm biển màu xanh hoàng gia cùng với dòng chữ vàng. Nơi này mang lại cảm giác giống một căn phòng mang phong cách cao bồi nước Mĩ, với những bức tường ốp gỗ tấm và đèn chùm treo trên trần phòng. Khách đến đây khá náo nhiệt và vui vẻ như thể muốn trút hết những phiền não của một ngày giải để được xả hơi hết mình. Khi mới bước chân vào quán, chúng tôi cảm thấy trông quán có một vẻ khá kì lạ, nhưng âm nhạc và các cuộc trò chuyện vẫn cứ tiếp tục.
Món ăn Nigeria thường có khoai lang, sắn, chuối xanh, gạo, thịt và cá hầm kiểu cà ri. Thức ăn ăn khá vui miệng, nhất là khi bạn lấy một thìa đầy khoai lang trắng được hấp rồi nghiền rồi ăn cùng với các món khác.

Tôi khuyên các bạn nên thử món hầm egwusi được làm từ hạt dưa xay, trông khá giống bột sắn. Đây là một món hầm cà ri vàng được bổ sung thêm chút thịt và cá. Hương vị đậm đà của những chiếc lá xanh càng làm cho vị ngon thêm cân bằng hoàn mĩ.

Tôi cũng thích món cơm trắng thịt hầm. Món hầm đỏ với nhiều thịt bò cùng nước sốt cà chua đỏ được thêm một loại gia vị khá giống cà ri Ấn Độ.

Một món nữa nên thử là cơm jollof (một loại cơm trộn rất phổ biến ở Tây Phi), một món ăn đủ hương vị với nhiều thịt và rau xanh. Bạn sẽ không thể không thích món chuối xanh rán, ăn khá giống chuối và khoai lang được nấu chảy ra rồi đem rán.
*Món ăn Mông Cổ tại Darkhan*
Thật khá kì lạ khi bước vào một không gian được trang trí bằng những bức tranh của Thành Cát Tư Hãn và khá đông người Mông Cổ ngồi xem một bộ phim Hàn Quốc với thuyết minh tiếng Mông Cổ. Theo như người bạn Mông Cổ dẫn tôi đến Darkhan thì người Mông Cổ vô cùng ưa chuộng phim truyền hình Hàn Quốc.

Nhà hàng không hề giống những gì tôi mong đợi. Trải nghiệm duy nhất của tôi với món ăn Mông Cổ là thịt nướng BBQ được nướng trên đá. Rõ ràng rằng những món này không hề có ở Mông Cổ - một người có lẽ phải đi đến tận những nơi xa hoa như Glasgow hay Vancouver để thử món ăn này
Ở Darkhan, bạn sẽ được thưởng thức món ăn Mông Cổ đúng nghĩa. Những món ăn từ trái tim và được làm cho những con người đã quen với việc chịu đựng cái nóng 40°C. Bạn sẽ thấy món bánh mì rán nhồi thịt bò xay (được gọi là khuushuur), ăn kèm với món súp đậm đà banshtai tsai, một loại súp thịt lợn trắng cùng với khoai tây và há cảo. Không một món nào ở đây quá cay, và bạn cũng có thể nhận ra rằng cũng không quá nhiều rau.

Một món khác tôi thấy cũng khá ngon là sharsan khavirga: sườn cừu với sốt BBQ đậm đà, được ăn kèm với cơm và salad bắp cải, cà rốt. "Đặc sản" của nhà hàng này là booz: bánh bao to bằng nắm tay nhồi thịt rồi hấp. Tôi được kể rằng món này thường được làm vào ngày Tết, và tôi có thể hiểu ngay tại sao. Chúng ngon tuyệt – những viên thịt hấp được bọc trong một lớp áo dày.

Tôi nghe nói rằng trong văn hoá Mông Cổ, người ta không thường chia sẻ thức ăn với nhau, mỗi người sẽ có một đĩa riêng cùng với ít salad khoai tây và bắp cải. Tôi, theo phong cách Hàn Quốc, ăn thử mỗi thứ một ít và cố gắng thử càng nhiều món càng tốt cùng với bia lạnh Mông Cổ. Dùng bữa xong, tôi thử uống một ly suutei tsai, sữa ấm với vị mặn dìu dịu.

*Món ăn Nepal tại nhà hàng Om*

Toạ lạc tại Samcheong-dong sầm uất, nhà hàng Om là một nhà hàng Nepal được thiết kế khá đẹp mắt với những món ăn gia đình ngon miệng. Tôi đã có cơ hội được nói chuyện với chủ nhà hàng, K.P.Situoula, ông đã kể đầy tự hào với chúng tôi về những đầu bếp chuyên nghiệp, thậm chí ông còn mang một khay đầy gia vị Ấn Độ để chứng minh cho chúng tôi thấy đồ ăn họ nấu hoàn toàn được nấu trong ngày. Cà ri ở đây có hương vị vô cùng đậm đà, cả niêu đất cũng vậy. Tôi khuyên các bạn nên ăn thử món palak paneer của nhà hàng (cà ri rau chân vịt với pho mat làm từ sữa đông), gà tikka và cả món trộn nữa. Giá cả ở đây rất hợp lí, nếu so sánh với những nơi khác ở Samcheong-dong, hơn thế nữa, không khí lãng mạn trong nhà hàng cũng rất thích hợp cho các cặp tình nhân.
*Món ăn Australia tại Jesters Pies*

Đối với Hàn Quốc, Úc là ngoại quốc. Món mới cập nhật ở Itaewon là bánh thịt giòn mà theo lời cô bạn người Úc Jody của tôi thì, "món ăn được người Úc ưa thích trong một đêm nhậu khuya". Chỉ với khoảng 4.000 won, bạn đã có thể mua được một túi bánh giòn rụm, thơm mùi bơ với rất nhiều loại nhân bên trong. "Stockman" đầy nhân bít tết, "Billy T" là thịt xay và phô mai, "Pavarotti" là gà sốt carbonara và "Spud Deluxe" là thịt xay, khoai tây nghiền và thịt hun khói. Nhà hàng cũng có bánh ngọt như bánh táo và bánh việt quất. Tôi đã tìm thấy món nghiền của mình ở Seoul.

*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Sản phẩm cao cấp made in Korea* 
*Quên đi những đồng hồ Thuỵ Sĩ, thời trang Italia và hàng kĩ thuật Đức – Hàn Quốc tự hào với những dòng sản phẩm cao cấp có khả năng làm bạn cứ phải dùng thẻ tín dụng mãi không thôi*
*Amore Pacific: Bởi làn da của bạn đáng được hưởng điều này*

Được ưa chuộng không chỉ tại Hàn Quốc mà còn tại một số trung tâm thương mại cao cấp ở nước ngoài, kể cả Nieman Marcus và Bergdorf Goodman tại New York, Mitsukoshi tại Tokyo, Takashimaya tại Yokohama, sản phẩm Kem tái tạo da chống lão hoá và Xịt dưỡng ẩm của Amore Pacific là 2 biện pháp đặc chất Hàn Quốc hoàn hảo để nuôi dưỡng làn da của bạn
Thông tin sản phẩm của Amore Pacifi
Kem tái tạo da chống lão hoá: 480.000 won (50ml)
Xịt dưỡng ẩm: 58.000 won (200ml)
Có bán tại: 40 trung tâm thương mại trên khắp Hàn Quốc, trong đó có Galleria, Lotte, Hyundai và Shinsegae

*Sang trọng mà đơn giản: Vải siêu bền truyền thống Hàn Quốc*

Tôi phải thừa nhận rằng: Nihee đã từng là một chủ đề cho một bài báo ra tháng 9/2011 nhưng giờ nó lại xuất hiện thêm lần nữa. Hãy chọn cho mình một sản phẩm may mặc truyền thống garot, được sản xuất từ những chất liệu tự nhiên như bông, sợi gai dầu và lụa rồi được nhuộm với quả hồng chưa chín để cho ra những màu sắc tuyệt vời của mùa thu. Loại vải siêu bền này chắc chắn là một sản phẩm thời trang không thể bỏ qua.
Thông tin một số sản phẩm
Áo khoác: 790.000 – 1.200.000 won
Khăn: 300.000 – 500.000 won
Túi: 670.000 – 750.000 won
ĐT: (02) 725 0385
Hướng dẫn đi lại: Ga Jonggak, Tuyến 1, Cửa 3-1. Đi lên đường chính rồi rẽ phải ở ngõ cạnh Trung tâm thông tin Templestay. Nihee ở đối diện nhà hàng Agio.

*TV với một kích thước khác: TV LCD LG LW9800 LED*
Là sự kết hợp của công nghệ CINEMA 3D đặc sắc của LG và những chức năng của một Smart TV, dưới sản phẩm là một màn hình “Nano Full LED” sắc nét tuyệt hảo, chiếc TV này sẽ giữ chân bạn ở nhà, không ra ngoài vào buổi tối. Một điểm cộng cho sản phẩm này là sử dụng kính nhẹ và thoải mái. Cuối cùng, chức năng chuyển đổi từ 2D sang 3D đảm bảo cho bạn được thưởng thức những show truyền hình và những bộ phim 3D chất lượng nhất.
Thông tin TV
Có bán tại: Các cửa hàng LG
Giá bán: 47 inch 2,6 triệu won; 55 inch 3,7 triệu won.
(Khách hàng mua sản phẩm tại cửa hàng của LG bằng thẻ của ngân hàng Shinhan, Kookmin (KB) và Hana sẽ được nhận lại 200.000 và 300.000 won tiền mặt khi mua sản phẩm TV 47 inch hoặc 55 inch tương ứng).

*Nghệ thuật trong cuộc sống: Đồ gốm Yido*

Ngày nay, các tuyệt tác gốm sứ tráng men ngọc bích Goryeo-era của Hàn Quốc hầu hết được lưu giữ trong các viện bảo tàng, nhưng Hàn Quốc vẫn chưa mất đi độ tinh xảo trong cách làm gốm cũng như sự kết hợp hoàn hảo giữa hình dáng và chức năng của sản phẩm ẩn chứa trong đó. Nghệ nhân gốm sứ Yi Yoonshin đặt niềm tin rất lớn vào sự quan trọng của những giá trị đạt được khi kết hợp nét truyền thống và hiện đại. Tận mắt trông thấy những sản phẩm thanh tao, nhỏ nhắn mà vô cùng tinh xảo của bà. Quên đi việc săn đồ cổ - những sản phẩm gốm thách thức thời gian này hoàn toàn xứng đáng 1 chỗ đặt trong ngôi nhà của bạn
Thông tin sản phẩm
Giá: từ 300.000 won đến 2 triệu won
ĐT: (02) 722 0756
Website: YIDO
Đến đây thế nào: Ga Anguk, Tuyến 3, Cửa 2. Đi thẳng đường chính khoảng 10’, đi qua quầy thông tin du lịch ở phía tay phải. Bạn sẽ nhìn thấy Yido ở phía bên phải mình.

*Nguồn gốc của một sức khoẻ tốt: Hồng sâm Cheong Kwan Jang*Được sản xuất bằng phương pháp nung những củ sâm 6 năm tuổi, hồng sâm đặc biệt bổ dưỡng cho sức khoẻ. Hồng sâm Cheong Kwan Jang đã được kiểm định bởi Cục Dược phẩm và Thực phẩm Hàn Quốc với các chức năng: tăng cường hệ miễn dịch, lưu thông máu và trí nhớ, cũng như cung cấp năng lượng thể lực và nâng cao sức bền. Sản phẩm có ở dạng chiết xuất, viên con nhộng và trà.
Thông tin sản phẩm
Sản phẩm chiết xuất Royal: 185,000 won (240g)
Sản phẩm viên con nhộng Gold Royal: 132,000 won (3x100 viên)
Sản phẩm trà Royal: 85.000 won (100 túi lọc)
ĐT: (02) 2189 3867
Website: Korea Ginseng Corporation

*Blue.lim: Bởi túi xách là một biểu tượng rõ ràng nhất của đẳng cấp*


Được mở tại Buam-dong Seoul, cửa hàng túi xách này cao cấp này làm việc trên một tiêu chí cơ bản là những mẫu thiết kế của cửa hàng không bao giờ sử dụng cùng một loại da với 2 chiếc túi của cùng một thiết kế, cũng đồng nghĩa với việc bạn sẽ luôn được sở hữu đồ độc đúng nghĩa. Bà chủ luôn khuyến khích các khách hàng của mình ghé qua thường xuyên bởi các mẫu da mới luôn được cập nhất để sản xuất túi xách mới. Có rất nhiều loại vòng tay, xắc, thắt lưng và các phụ kiện làm bằng da khác cho bạn lựa chọn
Thông tin sản phẩm
Giá bán: 690.000 – 1.250.000 won đối với một túi xách loại lớn
ĐT: 010 – 5245 – 4183
Hướng dẫn đi lại: Ga Gyeongbokgung, Tuyến 3, Cửa 3. Bắt tiếp xe buýt số 1020 hoặc 0212 và xuống ở Buamdong. BLUE.LIM nằm cạnh cửa hàng tiện lợi và hiệu giặt là.

*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Đầm Upo*

*Một đôi nấp dưới tán cây tránh đi cái nắng gay gắt giữa trưa. Những chiếc xe đạp được dựng bên cạnh biển chỉ đường trong lúc họ nhấp từng ngụm nước nhỏ. Tiếng ve sầu râm ran lấp đầy không gian bằng khúc ca vui vẻ của mùa hè. Những chiếc cổ trắng dài của những chú cò bạch lớn thò ra khỏi những thảm mạ xanh non mơn mởn. Đàn chim đi tránh rét cũng đậu xuống chơi nơi vùng nước đầy hoa súng nở. Cả không gian ngập tràn mùi hương của sức sống.*



Đầm Upo, gần thị trấn miền Đông Nam Changnyeong thuộc tỉnh Gyeongsangnam-do, là đầm tự nhiên trong đất liền lớn nhất ở Hàn Quốc. Đầm được ghi nhận tại Hiệp định Ramsar vào tháng 3/1998 và được chỉ định là Khu Bảo tồn Sinh thái bởi Bộ Môi trường vào năm 1997. Rộng gần 9km vuông với 2km vuông bao phủ bởi nước, đầm Upo có đa dạng sinh học giàu có nhất Hàn Quốc. Đây cũng là nơi sinh sống của nhiều loài động vật có nguy cơ tuyệt chủng của quốc gia.

Theo một nghiên cứu được thực hiện vào năm 1997, số loài trong tình trạng nguy hiểm hoặc bị đe doạ gồm có 168 loài thực vật, 62 loài chim, 12 loài động vật có vú và một số loài bò sát. Đặc biệt còn có Trung tâm bảo tồn loài hồng hạc Upo (một loài chim trắng, đầu đỏ với mỏ đỏ đen) trong khuôn viên công viên. Vào năm 2003, 2 chú chim đã được mang tới từ Trung Quốc đến trung tâm nhằm khôi phục lại số cá thể của loài. Hiện tại, trung tâm có 7 con mái.

Do vùng đầm này được lấy làm khu bảo tồn sinh thái, lượng du khách tới tham quan ngày một tăng thêm. Những loài chim di trú như cò thìa châu Âu, thiên nga Bắc Cực, vịt trời, cò trắng, diệc, bói cá tìm đến Upo, đặc biệt mỗi khi thu sang. Vùng đầm này còn rất giàu về các loài thực vật như cỏ bông bạc, cỏ nến, cây dẻ nước, hoa sen và cả hoa súng có gai nổi tiếng, trông giống như xương rồng nổi trên mặt nước. Trong và xung quanh vùng nước là ễnh ương, cá pecca, cá vền và những đàn bọ cánh cứng. Cuộc sống nơi đây làm bất cứ ai yêu thiên nhiên đều phải cảm thấy sững sờ.

Mùa thu là một trong những thoài điểm đẹp nhất để tham quan công viên trong năm bởi những chú chim bắt đầu đi tránh rét. Vì vậy, hãy mang theo đồ ăn trưa. Vác ba lô lên. Sạc pin máy ảnh. Lau bụi trên ống nhòm. Và hướng tới Upo, chọn một chỗ ở hàng đầu tiên trong buổi trình diễn của tự nhiên tuyệt vời nhất Hàn Quốc.

*Khu vực lân cận*


Đường chạy bao quát toàn bộ đầm dài khoảng 15km. Tuyến đường chính, với tên gọi Đường mòn tự nhiên Upo, mất tầm 3 đến 4 tiếng đi bộ. Cách tốt nhất để thưởng lãm toàn bộ đầm là bằng xe đạp. Ở lối vào, cạnh Trung tâm Sinh thái, là một cửa hàng cho thuê xe đạp, mở cửa từ 10 sáng tới 5 rưỡi chiều, với giá thuê từ 3000 won cho 2 tiếng đến 5000 won cho 4 tiếng. Đóng cửa vào thứ Hai. Cửa hàng cũng có xe đạp đôi cho thuê. Nếu muốn phương tiện chậm hơn một chút, hãy thử trải nghiệm với xe bò kéo.

*THÔNG TIN CẦN BIẾT*

** Dành cho gia đình*

Hãy đưa con bạn đến các buổi trưng bày thực tế tại Trung tâm Sinh thái Đầm Upo. Ngoài ra còn có một khu vườn thực vật nhỏ, mở cửa từ 9h đến 18h, giá vé 1000 won cho trẻ em và 2000 won cho người lớn. Đóng cửa vào thứ Hai.

** Đến Changnyeong*

Bằng xe buýt từ Bến xe buýt Nambu Seoul: 5 chuyến mỗi ngày, dài 4 tiếng 20 phút

Bằng xe buýt từ Bến xe buýt Sasang Busan 19 chuyến mỗi ngày, dài 1 tiếng 10 phút

Từ Bến xe buýt Yeongsin ở Changnyeong, bạn có thể bắt xe buýt hoặc taxi (tầm 1000 won) đến đầm

** Nơi ở*

Nếu bạn muốn trọ gần đầm, bạn có thể chọn Upo Minbak (055 532 6202), một nhà trọ của dân gần lối vào công viên. Hoặc có khá nhiều nhà khách và khách sạn nhỏ với giá cả khá phải chăng ở Changnyeong cho bạn lựa chọn.

** Ăn ở đâu*

Chỉ có một vài nhà hàng mở gần ngoài bến xe buýt và gần lối vào công viên. Tuy vậy, sự lựa chọn tốt nhất là chuẩn bị sẵn đồ ăn trưa và cắm trại ngay trong công viên. Nhớ mua một vài chai makgeolli tự ủ tại quầy lưu niệm của công viên

*Nguồn:ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Du lịch chữa bệnh tại Hàn Quốc*

* Sự gia tăng đáng kể mức độ ô nhiễm và nhiều mối căng thẳng trong cuộc sống những năm gần đây là nguyên nhân gây ra những bệnh tật mà nền y học phương Tây không thể tìm ra phương pháp chữa trị hiệu quả nhất. Cũng chính vì lẽ đó, ngày càng có nhiều người tìm đến một phương thức chẩn trị khác; họ đến Hàn Quốc để được điều trị bằng y học cổ truyền Triều Tiên. Bệnh viện Y học cổ truyền Jaseng thủ đô Seoul và Conmaul tỉnh Gyeongju hiện đang cung cấp những tour chọn gói về y học cổ truyền Hàn Quốc cho du khách quốc tế.*


Bệnh viện Y học cổ truyền Jaseng đặt tại quận Gangnam, thủ đô Seoul cung cấp những dịch vụ y tế về y học truyền thống như châm cứu. Những dịch vụ của bệnh viện được tổ chức tất cả các ngày trong năm, tuy nhiên, các du khách muốn đăng kí đều phải gọi điện trước để đặt chỗ.

Bệnh viện Conmaul tỉnh Gyengju cung cấp cho du khách chương trình tham quan 2 ngày 1 đêm với các hoạt động: kiểm tra sức khỏe bằng cả 2 phương pháp Đông và Tây y, chăm sóc sức khỏe bằng y học cổ truyền cũng như tận hưởng dịch vụ spa và tham quan các danh lam thắng cảnh ở tỉnh Qyeongju. Bệnh viện được xây dựng với kiến trúc hanok – nhà truyền thống Hàn Quốc cùng khu vườn rộng rãi, thoáng mát. Cách thiết kế này tạo cho bệnh nhân một không gian yên tĩnh, rời xa những căng thẳng của cuộc sống thường ngày. Du khách có nhu cầu tham gia dịch vụ này của bệnh viện đều phải đặt chỗ trước 1 tuần.

Chorakdang ở Ulju, tỉnh Ulsan cung cấp tour chọn gói 2 ngày 1 đêm và 3 ngày 2 đêm cho khách du lịch với các dịch vụ: tư vấn và chăm sóc sức khỏe sử dụng bùn vàng và tắm lá thơm. Du khách có thể thư giãn trong những ngôi nhà truyền thống nhỏ nhắn làm bằng bùn vàng và thưởng ngoạn những phong cảnh tuyệt đẹp gần tỉnh Gyeongju.
*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Bản đồ Seoul và mua sắm*



*Những khu chợ nhộn nhịp luôn thu hút khách tham quan ở mọi nơi trên thế giới. Trung tâm Seoul được tô điểm bởi các khu chợ lớn truyền thống, bạn có thể nhận ra đây chính là điểm nổi bật khi ghé thăm Hàn Quốc. Ở Insadong, rất nhiều hàng hóa chỉ ở Hàn Quốc mới có, và chợ Dongdaemun, một thiên đường mua sắm trải dài tới tận chợ Namdaemun, phục vụ mọi nhu cầu ăn uống của bạn và Itaewon, một khu văn hóa phương Tây, tất cả các chợ ở Seoul sẽ làm hài lòng cả 5 giác quan của bạn.*

*TẬN HƯỞNG PHONG CÁCH HÀN QUỐC INSADONG | KHU BÁN ĐẤU GIÁ ĐỒ CỔ, KHU ĐẤU GIÁ HONGMUN*


Rất nhiều loại cổ vật được trưng bày trong phòng triển lãm bán đấu giá cùng với hơn 30 ghế gấp trên sàn nhà. Khu đấu giá Hongmun được mở cách đây một năm, là một cửa hàng đồ cổ hoàn toàn mới ở Insadong. Đấu giá được tổ chức ở đây hai lần một tuần (14:00 thứ bảy và 15:00 chủ nhật). Hàng thủ công dân gian, gốm sứ, đồ gỗ và tranh được bán đấu giá ở đây không đồng nhất về số lượng, thủ tục và chủng loại. Chúng tạm thời được chia thành hai loại: người sưu tập cá nhân và các chủ cửa hàng đồ cổ gần đó. Thường thì hàng tự sưu tầm được bảo quản tốt hơn và đắt tiền hơn. Khoảng 200 sản phẩm được đấu giá mỗi ngày. Một khi bắt đầu, cuộc đấu giá sẽ kéo dài xuyên suốt đến tận 18:00. Drawcard chính ở đây là các chứng từ đã được xác thực về năm sản xuất và tình trạng bảo quản những mặt hàng đấu giá. Nếu một vật cổ được chứng minh là 'giả mạo', bạn sẽ được bồi hoàn 100%.
Địa chỉ: Ra khỏi cửa số 5 tại nhà ga Jongno 3(sam) (hàng 5) và đi thẳng theo hướng của Insadong. Khu này nằm tại Insadong 4 (sa)-gil.
Điện thoại: 02-733-1238

*TẬN HƯỞNG KHÔNG KHÍ MUA SẮM DONGDAEMUN | "LÃO LÀNG" CỦA CÁC KHU MUA SẮM Ở SEOUL, CHỢ JEIL PYEONGHWA*

Mặt hàng thời trang tại Jeil Pyeonghwa hợp thời trang nhất là túi xách và giày dép, quần áo thì rất trang nhã, phù hợp với tủ quần áo của mẹ bạn. Tầng thứ hai của các cửa hàng thời trang dành cho phụ nữ tuổi 30, trong khi bạn có thể mua những trang phục giản dị ở tầng thứ ba. Nếu giá bán xấp xỉ với các khu chợ gần đó, thì chợ Jeil Pyeonghwa vẫn đặc biệt hơn, vì bạn có thể thoải mái mua sắm suốt đêm khi đi dạo quanh các cửa hàng bán lẻ trong chợ.
Địa chỉ: Ra khỏi cửa số 1 ở trạm công viên Văn hóa và Lịch sử Dongdaemun (đường số 2, 4 và 5) hoặc cửa số 6 ở trạm Dongdaemun (đường số 1 và 4). Đi thẳng vào chợ Dongdaemun.
Điện thoại: 02-2252-6744
*TẬN HƯỞNG KHÔNG GIAN VĂN HÓA
ITAEWON | TRUNG TÂM VĂN HÓA ĐA DẠNG, SPACE GGUL (MẬT ONG)*


Bao gồm quán cà phê, nhà hàng Trung Hoa, cửa hàng hoa và nhà hàng gamjatang (súp xương). Space Honey, quản lý bởi Choi Jeong Hwa, vừa là nhà văn vừa là nhà thiết kế, thường trưng bày các tác phẩm nghệ thuật thú vị từ tầng hầm đầu tiên đến tầng lầu thứ hai. Bên trong tòa nhà, những dòng chữ viết vội và biển hiệu trên tường và cửa sổ được bảo quản kỹ, tạo ra một bầu không khí tuyệt vời cho trung tâm văn hóa này. Những chiếc bàn ghế cũ càng tô diểm thêm nét mộc mạc của quán cà phê đáng yêu. Trời về khuya, bạn có thể nhâm nhi bia và cocktail cũng như cà phê dưới ánh sáng lung linh, rực rỡ.
Địa chỉ: Ra khỏi cửa số 3 ở trạm Hangangjin (đường số 6). Chính là con đường tên Volks Wagen.
Điện thoại: 070-4127-6468

*TẬN HƯỞNG HƯƠNG VỊ ẨM THỰC
NAMDAEMUN | MÓN ĂN CHÂN THÀNH ĐƯỢC CHUẨN BỊ BỞI ĐẦU BẾP, HIRAK, MASTER HAND’S STEAMED HAIRTAIL RESTAURANT*

Khi bạn ghé thăm Namdaemun, chớ bỏ lỡ con đường có món cá hố hấp. Trong số các quán ăn ở đây, Hirak đã phục vụ người dân địa phương trong suốt 50 năm. Món ăn đặc trưng của nó là, tất nhiên, hairtail hấp, đun sôi trong nồi với củ cải trắng và nước sốt gia vị bí mật của nó. Súp cay là độc nhất vô nhị. Trứng hấp, có thể làm giảm vị cay của món súp, một mẹo nhỏ tuyệt vời.


Địa chỉ: Từ ngã tư chợ Namdaemun, đi bộ về phía dãy hàng hóa nhập khẩu Sungnyemun và rẻ vào con đường hấp hairtail. Đi tiếp khoảng 50m.
Điện thoại: 02-755-3449

*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Núi Maisan*

* Công viên nhỏ đó là nhà của Maisan – nghĩa là “núi tai ngựa” do 2 đỉnh núi có hình dáng giống những chiếc tai ngựa. Và những chiếc tai ngựa này cũng có câu chuyện riêng của mình.*

*Chùa, hẻm núi và thịt ở “Núi Tai Ngựa”*
Khi mùa hạ đã dần chuyển sang mùa thu mát mẻ và nhiều màu sắc, máy điều hoà đã dần được tắt đi khi tiết trời đã trở nên dễ chịu. Đây là thời gian tuyệt vời để thoát khỏi thành phố, trốn lên núi để thưởng thức thời điểm giao mùa. Hãy quên đi những tiếng ồn và mùi hôi khó chịu, những bộ trang phục công sở cứng nhắc và những mối lo toan của cuộc sống để lắng nghe tiếng ve sầu râm ran, những bài hát ngọt ngào từ những chú chim và những cơn gió nhẹ mang hương thơm của lá. Ở đây, những gì bạn có thể gặp phải sẽ chỉ toàn là dụng cụ leo núi. Mùa thu đến, thiên nhiên tô hồng vùng quê với những màu đỏ và cam cùng tiếng rì rầm của các con suốt hiền hoà chảy vắt qua những con đường đá trước khi thấm vào trong lòng đất



Hãy ngắm nhìn vẻ đẹp đó, kể những truyền thuyết đã có từ ngàn xưa và thêm một chút thần bí khi bạn đến thăm Công viên Maisan, nằm sâu trong vùng nông thôn của Hàn Quốc ở Jinan, Jeollabuk-do.

*Truyền thuyết về Núi Tai Ngựa*
Có nhiều người khẳng định rằng 2 đỉnh của núi Maisan, đỉnh núi đôi đó có hình dáng là duy nhất trên thế giới. Những đỉnh núi đó – 1 nam (Sut-mai-bong) và 1 nữ (Am-mai-bong), đỉnh núi nữ cao hơn đỉnh kia 6m – tương truyền là những vị thần (hoặc tiên, phụ thuộc vào người bạn hỏi) ghé thăm trần gian và có với nhau 1 đứa con. Họ sống hạnh phúc ở trần thế, nhưng một ngày họ quyết định sẽ quay trở lại thiên đình. Họ phải quay về dưới bóng tối bởi nếu bị nhìn thấy, hậu quả sẽ vô cùng nặng nề. Một đêm trời quang mây, ánh trăng toả sáng dịu dàng chính là đêm họ trở về, nhưng trời bỗng chuyển đầy mây u ám, vì vậy họ chờ khi bình minh đến. Khi họ bay lên, ánh sáng của buổi bình minh dẫn đường cho họ, một người dân làng dậy sớm đã nhìn thấy họ, và ngay lập tức, họ biến thành đá và ngã trở lại mặt đất, trở thành 2 mỏm núi đôi trên núi Maisan.

*Hạnh phúc thầm lặng*



Từ bãi đỗ xe Maisan bắc đi bộ đến bãi đỗ xe phía Nam là một lộ trình thích hợp để đi qua đỉnh núi, giúp bạn đi qua những nhà hàng ngon hơn của công viên mà không tốn tiền và bỏ lỡ thời gian. Con đường từ bãi xe dẫn tới những bậc thang dẫn lên tới rừng, nhưng trước khi bạn bắt đầu lộ trình của mình, sẽ có một điều gì đó còn thiếu. Đó là cái thiếu rất đặc trưng tiếng ồn từ những hoạt động của con người. Tiếng ồn đã được thay thế bởi tiếng ve và tiếng dế cùng tiếng gõ đều đều của moktak phát ra từ Mai-sa, một ngôi chùa nhỏ ở chân núi. Đây là âm thanh của một vùng quê Hàn Quốc và cũng là lí do mang thế giới đến với những công viên như thế này. Khi bắt đầu leo lên những bậc thang, bạn sẽ nghe thấy âm thanh của tiếng nước chảy ở một bên tai cùng tiếng côn trùng kêu, tiếng chim hót ở bên tai còn lại, và tiếng moktak cũng dần vẳng xa hơn ở mỗi bước đi.

*Chùa và lịch sử*
Vào mùa hè, phủ lên đường đi là một màu xanh rực rỡ, mơn mởn cùng ánh nắng của mặt trời. Mùa thu, con đường là sự kết hợp của màu cam cháy và đỏ đậm nằm sát nhau một đoạn ngắn dẫn tới đỉnh núi nữ. Còn có một con đường nữa dấn tới đỉnh núi này nhưng thật đáng tiếc, đã bị đóng vào thời điểm bài viết này ra đời.

Đứng sừng sững phía trên người leo núi, 2 đỉnh núi đứng thẳng trơ trọi nhưng phía chân núi lại ngập tràn những bụi cây đang nở đầy hoa, điểm xuyết thêm màu sắc, cho những chú chuồn chuồn một bến đỗ và con người thêm một địa điểm để chụp ảnh. Con đường đi qua đỉnh núi này sẽ đưa bạn qua hang Hwaeom và cuối cùng là Tapsa, ngôi đền nơi vị sư 25 tuổi, Yi Gap Yong, dùng 30 năm của cuộc đời mình để thiền và xây dựng 100 ngôi chùa đá chỉ bằng tay, khoảng 80 ngôi chùa vẫn còn sót lại. Ngôi đền là một trong những đền có tính siêu thực ở Hàn Quốc với những ngôi chùa đá hình nón vây xung quanh ngôi đền trong khi tượng Yi Gap Yong đang ngồi nhìn chúng.

Đi bộ một đoạn ngắn từ Tapsa, qua Tapyeongjae, hồ có con thuyền nghỉ ngơi hình thiên nga, và qua Geumdang-sa, ngôi đền được xây vào năm 814, đã từng được sử dụng làm căn cứ du kích trong thời kì Nhật đô hộ, sẽ đến nơi các nhà hàng san sát nhau ở 2 bên đường.

*Những ngọn núi thịt*
Thịt ở đây giống như đang thử thách bạn, quyến rũ các giác quan của bạn ở mọi góc độ. Món đặc sản ở công viên này có lẽ là sườn hun khói. Rất nhiều nhà hàng nướng sườn ở ngay trước cửa bằng dụng cụ hun khói bằng gỗ, mặt kính. Từng dải từng dải sườn cháy lách tách và được phết nước sốt marinade khi miếng sườn đã chính đến độ chỉ cần lực hút của trái đất cũng gần đủ để miếng thịt rơi khỏi xương. Những tấm moksal được đặt trên dụng cụ làm mát, đang chờ để được cắt ra ở một nhà hàng khác

*Kết thúc một ngày*

Từ đây đến bãi đậu xe phía nam chỉ mất một khoảng cách đi bộ ngắn, nơi bạn có thể bắt xe buýt để đến Ga Jinan hoặc Jeonju. Cùng với chuyến xe cuối cùng tới Jinan khởi hành từ bãi xe vào lúc 7h tối, các nhà hàng cũng bắt đầu bớt đông đúc từ khoảng 6 rưỡi tối, mặc dù vẫn còn rất nhiều xe đỗ xung quanh, cho thấy nhiều người đã lái xe một đoạn ngắn từ Jinan đến đây để dùng bữa.

Đi bộ từ phía bắc sang phía nam có thể mất khoảng 1 tiếng nếu đi ở tốc độ bình thường, nhưng bạn sẽ cần căn thời gian thật chuẩn để chụp ảnh và ngắm cảnh, đặc biệt là ở Tapsa, cùng như dừng lại để ăn.

Công viên núi Maisan là một nơi tuyệt diệu để tới tham quan, dù đôi chân có nhức mỏi cũng sẽ không cảm thấy nặng nề. Cảnh vật tuyệt đẹp, những ngôi đền giàu ý nghĩa và thức ăn thì vô cùng ngon. Đây là một chuyến đi 1 ngày hoàn toàn trong tầm tay từ Seoul, mặc dù có thể sẽ thích hợp hơn nếu đó chỉ là một phần trong nhật kí hành trình cuối tuần đi đến những nơi khác nữa trong vùng, có thể 1 ngày ở Jeonju, với thành phố này được lấy làm địa điểm trung gian.

*Để tới đó*
Từ Seoul đến Maisan không phải dễ dàng. Chỉ có 2 chuyến xe buýt chạy thẳng Seoul – Jinan, 1 vào lúc 10h10 và 1 vào 3h10, xe đi mất tầm 3 tiếng rưỡi, giá vé 13800 won. Một sự lựa chọn tốt hơn đó là bắt xe buýt chạy thẳng và thường xuyên hơn từ gần Jeonju tới Maisan. Xe buýt từ Seoul tới Jeonju chạy rất dày. Đi xe buýt từ bến Jinan ddeens bắc Maisan mất khoảng 10 phút, nhưng cũng có thể đi bộ dễ dàng. Vé vào công viên là 2000 won.

*Nơi ở*
Jinan thực sự không phải là một nơi bạn nên ở lại qua đêm, trừ phi bạn dự định khám phá khu vực này hơn một ngày. Giống như đa số địa điểm ở Hàn Quốc, có một số lựa shonj ở đây gồm có khách sạn nhỏ và jjimjilbang. Thuận tiện nhất ở đây có lẽ là minbak ở bãi đậu xe phía nam, Dana Minbak (ĐT: 063 432 2881). Cách tốt nhất là bắt xe buýt từ gần Jeonju, nơi bạn có nhiều lựa chọn hơn, bao gồm cả khách sạn hanok cũng như những khách sạn lớn hơn, khách sạn nhỏ và nhiều jjimjilbang.

_THÔNG TIN BỔ SUNG

Những văn phòng du lịch khu vực hữu ích có thể cho bạn một số lời khuyên về tất cả mọi điều từ giờ xe buýt và giá vé cho tới ăn và ngủ lại ở đâu. Gọi (02) 1330 để có thông tin về Seoul và (063) 1330 để biết thông tin về Jeollabuk-do và Maisan._

*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Cửa hàng massage và chăm sóc móng*

*Massage và chăm sóc móng tay phải có cho những chuyến du lịch bụi. Đặc biệt vào thời nay, các nhà sản xuất đang bắt đầu mở Cửa Hàng Làm Đẹp Thông Minh bao gồm các bữa ăn và massage toàn thân bên cạnh việc cung cấp dịch vụ massage thường xuyên và chăm sóc móng tay. Làm đẹp bạn trong một giờ hoặc nhanh hơn... Hãy thử chọn sự chăm sóc của chúng tôi trong chuyến du lịch của bạn với giá cả phải chăng.*
*Những cửa hàng độc nhất vô nhị*

CỬA HÀNG CAFÉ & NAIL
SONG’S NAIL & CAFÉ

Khai trương vào tháng 6, Song’s Nail & Café là điểm hẹn lý tưởng mà các cặp vợ chồng có thể đến chăm sóc móng và thưởng thức một tách trà, cánh mày râu thì dùng nước ép trái cây tươi hoặc cà phê trong khi nửa kia của họ có một bộ móng đẹp. Nhưng bây giờ, càng ngày càng có nhiều cặp vợ chồng cùng chăm sóc móng với nhau. Làm móng cho phụ nữ cơ bản gồm việc định hình, massage và sơn màu, còn đối với đàn ông thì bước sơn móng sẽ được thay thế bằng các thức uống dinh dưỡng. Giá làm móng căn bản là 20.000 won/lần. Riêng khách du lịch Nhật đặc biệt rất thích nối mi.
Địa chỉ: Tòa nhà (tầng 3) tiếp giáp với Ngân hàng Shinhan trên dãy nhà thờ Myeongdong.
Thời gian: 10 giờ sáng - 9 giờ tối.
Điện thoại: 02-752-3005
CỬA HÀNG NAIL VÀ BURGER HỮU CƠ LÀM BẰNG TAY
KITCHEN STORY
Kitchen Story là cửa hàng duy nhất cung cấp bánh mì lúa mạch đen 100% hữu cơ, mặt trên của bánh và bột bánh để làm burger hoàn toàn là làm bằng tay. Nhưng tuyệt hơn ở chỗ, đó cũng là một cửa hàng làm móng. Khu vực chăm sóc móng và quán cà phê tách biệt nhau, tạo nên sự khác biệt so với các đối thủ cạnh tranh với Kitchen Story. Không gian nghệ thuật rất gần gũi, chăm sóc móng tay và tẩy lông. Dịch vụ chăm sóc móng và thưởng thức cà phê sẽ giảm giá 20% dành cho những ai đặt phòng trước.
Địa chỉ: Bắt đầu từ cổng ra số 2 trường Đại học Hongik đi thẳng 200m giữa ngân hàng Shinhan và sảnh cưới Cheonggiwa. Tòa nhà Onse tầng 1.
Thời gian: 10:30 am - 9:30 pm
Điện thoại: 02-323-6036

CỬA HÀNG THỜI TRANG + CAFÉ + NAIL
SERA BY SERA
Từ 11 giờ sáng đến 2 giờ chiều, Sera By Sera cung cấp dịch vụ chăm sóc móng tay. Ngoài ra, tháng nào cửa tiệm cũng cung cấp dịch vụ chăm sóc đặc biệt vào các ngày mưa. Sera By Sera cũng biết cách giữ khách hàng của mình bằng cách đăng tin lên website trực tuyến của Mỹ về các mẫu thời trang mới dành cho phụ nữ mà họ biết chắc rằng chúng sẽ được ưa chuộng. Trong gian hàng Doll Booth café, Sera By Sera từ sớm đã lên kế hoạch bán các loại trái cây tươi ngon.
Địa chỉ: Đường Apgujeong Rodeo, 100m vào ngõ Buckaroo
Thời gian: 10:30 am - 10:00 pm
Điện thoại: 02-3443-9056

CỬA TIỆM MASSAGE + NAIL + CAFÉ ĐÔNG Y
HUEBODY
Huebody là một cửa tiệm đa dịch vụ thực sự phục vụ từ đầu tới chân.Từ một nhà trị liệu vật lý của Bệnh viện Phẫu thuật trước đây hóa thành chủ cửa tiệm đa dịch vụ, cung cấp cho khách hàng dịch vụ thể thao và massage tuyệt đỉnh. Trong một góc tiệm là các thợ làm móng tay, nhà vật lý trị liệu, và cả tẩy lông sẵn sàng phục vụ. Dịch vụ chăm sóc móng cơ bản gồm loại bỏ và tái tạo lớp biểu bì, sơn màu. Bạn nên đặt phòng trước cho dịch vụ chăm sóc móng và trị liệu, nhưng tại sao bạn lại không massage hoặc thử một trong 40 loại trà phương Đông trong khi chờ đợi? 
Địa chỉ: Xuống trạm cổng ra Đại học nữ Sungshin 2 và đi thẳng 50m xuống con đường nhà hàng Sushi.
Thời gian: 10:30 am - 10:00 pm
Điện thoại: 02-921-3125
*Những cửa tiệm chăm sóc móng có khả năng mang niềm vui đến với tất cả mọi người*

CẢM NHẬN SỰ HÀO PHÓNG QUA TỪNG DỤNG CỤ CÁ NHÂN
MISS MOA
Miss Moa là một cửa hàng làm đẹp móng tay, móng chân, tẩy lông, nối mi, cũng như các dịch vụ về da. Tọa lạc trong thành phố lớn, không những có nhiều cách chăm sóc khác nhau, mà còn có chương trình vẽ móng nghệ thuật miễn phí kiểu Pháp khi đến Miss Moa lần thứ 4. Ngày khai trương, Miss Moa tặng thêm 50% keo móng và có thể sẽ kéo dài chương trình đặc biệt này. Hơn nữa, bạn còn thường xuyên nhận được các dụng cụ làm móng như kìm và áo khoác, đảm bảo vệ sinh môi trường. 
Địa chỉ: Dãy Shinchon, qua lộ từ Brother Galbi.
Thời gian: 11:00 am - 10:30 pm
Điện thoại: 02-393-4865
NGHỆ THUẬT MÓNG HOÀN HẢO TRONG 20 PHÚT 
RAW SIENNA
Đặc điểm của cửa hàng này không chỉ xuất phát từ bộ sưu tập 400 màu sơn, mà còn làm việc nhanh chóng chỉ trong 20’. Cắt bỏ da xấu, chọn màu, và làm khô được hoàn thành trong 15 phút. Cửa hàng này khác với những cửa hàng khác ở chỗ chỉ cần 1 chiếc móng giả gắn lên, cho nên không cần hông khô móng bằng máy sấy. Do tiết kiệm được khoảng thời gian đó, Raw Sienna dành khoảng thời gian còn lại để chăm sóc da tốt hơn. Bên cạnh chăm sóc móng và trị liệu, Raw Sienna còn cung cấp dịch vụ tẩy lông và nối mi. Rõ ràng, dịch vụ nối mi của họ rất nổi tiếng trong thành phố, bạn nên đặt phòng trước khi đến đó. 
Địa chỉ: Mapo Taeyoung Desian Suite 107, ra từ cửa số 2 trạm Mapo trường tiểu học Yeomri.
Thời gian: 10:00 am - 10:00 pm
Điện thoại: 02-714-9994
SỞ THÍCH CỦA CÁC NỮ SINH 
NAIL SHOW
Một cửa tiệm làm móng trong tầng hầm của một cửa hàng mới, Cosni. Nail Show là cửa tiệm chuyên về làm móng và trị liệu tập trung vào nghệ thuật móng và chăm sóc móng. Tham gia làm thành viên, bạn có thể nhận được một suất dịch vụ với mức giá đáng kinh ngạc: 8.000 won. Trong lần ưu đãi hàng tháng của Nail Show, chương trình miễn phí gồm: chăm sóc móng từ 1/9 đến ngày 15/9 giảm giá 20% / 15.000 won. Một số lớn nữ sinh trường Đại học nữ Ewha trở thành thành viên ở đây đã nói lên tất cả. 
Địa chỉ: Tầng hầm Cosni, đối diện cửa chính trường Đại học nữ Ewha.
Thời gian: 10:30 am - 10:00 pm
Điện thoại: 070-8862-9240
NHỎ NHƯNG LÀ CỬA HÀNG CHỦ CHỐT VỚI HƠN 500 THÀNH VIÊN 
CLEOPATRA
Một cửa hàng móng tay cho tất cả người dân địa phương, hơn 500 thành viên của Cleopatra đã nói lên điều đó. Bỏ qua không gian ấm cúng của cửa hàng thì 400 màu sơn chính là cách giữ chân khách hàng của Cleopatra. Họ tỉ mỉ đến từng chi tiết nhỏ khi vệ sinh móng, nhất là khóe chân. Khách hàng đặc biệt thích chiếc máy sấy khô tay cảm ứng của Cleopatra. 
Địa chỉ: Đi thẳng 50m từ trạm Wolgok cửa số 2.
Thời gian: 10:30 am - 10:00 pm
Điện thoại: 02-917-1980
*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Ga Đại học Hansung*

* Nếu cái nóng của cuộc sống mùa hè Seoul không còn có thể dung thứ, nhưng trong tay còn thiếu phương tiện cho một chuyến du hí cuối tuần, bạn có thể cân nhắc một ngày la cà ở ga Đại học Hansung và khu Seongbuk-dong phía Bắc.*
* Suối hoặc đá*
Một chuyến dạo hè dọc suối Seongbuk, mở đầu bằng một thác nước giả đổ từ một quảng trường mini ngoài cửa ra số 2. Điểm xuyết bởi những bậc đá và những triền hoa tía, con suối chảy về hướng đông nam qua những cụm năm cụm ba quán xá tồi tàn và những căn nhà mái ngói mọc lên ngẫu nhiên trong các ngõ nhỏ. Nếu tham lam hơn một chút có thể khám phá con đường đi bộ men theo sườn thành cổ, gần cửa số 4.


Nhìn sang bên kia đường sẽ là Hyehwamun - một trong bốn cửa tiểu của thành cổ chỉ cách cửa ra số 5 một quãng đi bộ. Cửa đông bắc hoàn thành từ năm 1396, cả công trình hoàn thành năm 1744. Vào thời Nhật thuộc, hai công trình đã bị tàn phá nặng nề rồi bị thế chỗ bởi một trạm xe điện, nhưng đến năm 1992 đã được khôi phục lại ở nơi cách địa điểm cũ một quãng về phía bắc. Ngày nay, Hyehwamun đứng oai nghi nhìn xuống đại lộ, những lúm cây màu xanh ngọc ló ra từ những hòn đá xám.

*Những ngôi nhà lịch sử*
Cảnh trí quanh ga nhìn chung là đẹp, nhưng phần đẹp nhất nằm ở phía bắc Seongbuk-dong, nơi những tàn dư lịch sử hoà quyện với các toà sứ quán và dinh cơ của các nhà danh giá, tất cả được vuốt ve trong bầu không khí trong lành và môi trường thư thái. Đi về phía bắc dọc theo con đường Seongbuk-dong sẽ đến một thung lũng nơi an cư của Nhà Choi Sunu-dinh cơ của cựu giám đốc Bảo tàng quốc gia Hàn Quốc. Xây dựng vào những năm 1930 - một căn hanok hình chữ L xinh đẹp, mà cảm giác thanh bình của nó không thể bị phá vỡ bởi tiếng gầm nhợt nhạt của xe máy và tiếng loa báo trên các ruộng rau. Đồ đạc vẫn còn nguyên như thời ông Choi còn sống - một tấm thảm ngủ trong góc nhà, một giá sách, vài chiếc bàn chân thấp với màu và cọ vẽ - cùng một số đồ đạc cá nhân khác của Choi cũng được đem ra trưng bày. Một vài chồi măng nhú ra ở vườn sau.


Đi thêm một chút về phía bắc dọc theo trục phố chính sẽ đến Seonjamdanji - bàn thờ cổ xây từ năm 1473 nơi hoàng tộc Joseon vẫn thường đến để cầu một năm nuôi tằm thuận lợi và cúng chúa tằm Xiling.

Đi tiếp, bạn sẽ gặp một ngôi nhà nổi tiếng khác: Simujang, dinh cơ một thời của "Manhae" Han Yong-un, nhà thơ, tu sĩ và một trong 33 chí sĩ yêu nước tham gia sự kiện đôc lập ngày 1/3/1919. Men theo con đường bê tông khoảng 50 mét qua vài ba ngôi nhà mái thiếc gồ ghề sẽ đến căn nhà ba phòng khiêm nhường nhìn ra những ngồi đồi ở phía đông bắc. Nhà truyền thống khó bắt sưởi nên thường quay về hướng nam để đón ánh nắng mặt trời. Simujang lại khác: nhà quay về hướng bắc, quay lưng lại với tòa nhà chỉ huy của chính quyền đế quốc Nhật, ngầm mang ý nghĩa chống đối.

*Làm mới cơ thể và tâm hồn*
Ngay phía bắc của Simujang là đền Gilsangsa đẹp lộng lẫy với cánh cổng ra vào làm bằng gỗ được sơn sửa rất tỉ mỉ. Mặc dù mới chỉ tồn tại từ năm 1997 – đây từng là một gisaeng (kỹ viện) – cấu trúc của ngôi đền gợi nhớ đến các đền tháp cổ, lại đứng trơ trọi trên đồi, chỉ khi nhìn xuống Namsam rõ mồn người ta mới ngỡ ra đây là Seoul. Đền chính ngụ một tưởng Phật sơn son thếp vàng to gần bằng cỡ thật, nhưng càng đi về gian sau không khí càng trở nên thâm trầm, tĩnh mịch. Nằm giữa chốn rừng núi, thung lũng, đường đi, bậc thang, kiến trúc của ngôi đền đều đi theo lối tự nhiên, tất cả mọi thứ đều được bao bọc bởi cây cối, tre, bụi, xa xa là một khe suối khe khẽ chảy.

Khu Seongbuk đẹp chừng nào thì cũng dốc và làm khổ đôi chân chừng đó. Cũng may đây là nhà của một trong những phòng trà có tiếng nhất Seoul: Suyeon Sanbang – dinh cơ trước kia của tiểu thuyết gia Lee Tae-jun. Mặc dù đã trở thành phòng trà nhưng hình ảnh ngôi nhà vẫn gần như nguyên vẹn với bản gốc (có lẽ không ngạc nhiên lắm là bởi người khai sinh ra phòng trà chính là cháu gái của chủ nhân ngôi nhà). Những cuốn sách cổ tọa lạc trên các kệ kính, một chiếc mấy khâu Singer cổ ngồi đâu đó, và một tấm chân dung gia đình trắng đen treo trên tường. Lẩn khuất sau trung tâm thành phố, ngăn cách bởi một dãy tường đá, thành phố tưởng như cách xa đây hàng cây số, hàng nghìn năm.
_THÔNG TIN THÊM

Cửa Hyehwa

Cửa ra số 5

Seongbuk-dong

Cửa ra số 6

Lên xe bus số 1111 và 2112, đi 3 bến đến bến trường cấp 2-3 Hongik. Các chỉ dẫn dưới đây đều lấy mốc là bến xe bus này

Nhà Choi Sunu

Rẽ trái vào Seongbuk-ro, đường 15
02-3675-3401
Giờ mở cửa: Tháng Tư – Tháng Mười Một, 10h sáng – 4h chiều, không mở cửa Chủ Nhật và Thứ Hai.

Seonjamdanji

Phía bắc đường Seongbuk-dong

Simujang

Lại lên xe bus tới Trường cao học Dongbang, đến biển hiệu thì rẽ trái

Đền Gilsang

(02) 3672-5945~6
Website: ▒ 길상사 ▒
Xe bus con thoi miễn phí xuất phát từ cửa ra số 6 – chi tiết xem trên website.

Suyeon Sanbang

(02) 764-1736
Tiếp tục đi xe bus tới Ssangdari tới ngay trước cổng Trung tâm Ngôi nhà chung thế giới Seongbuk và Bảo tàng nghệ thuật.
Giờ mở cửa: 12h trưa – 10 tối_
*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Apgujeong và Trung tâm thương mại COEX - tour 1 ngày*


*Khu vực Gangnam và Apgujeong của Seoul là những điểm đến tuyệt vời cho những ai muốn tận mắt chứng kiến tốc độ phát triển kinh tế vượt bậc của Hàn Quốc. Hai nơi này đã khẳng định vị trí trung tâm về mặt kinh tế, văn hóa và thời trang của cả nước. Apgujeong, nơi khởi điểm của mọi xu hướng thời trang, có thể coi là khu thời trang số 1 nước Hàn.*

Đó là nơi những nhãn hiệu nổi tiếng thế giới mở cửa hàng đầu tiên ở Hàn Quốc. Đó cũng là nơi tọa lạc của những dãy cửa hiệu thời trang sành điệu cũng như bách hóa Galleria luôn làm thỏa mãn những khách hàng chuộng đồ cao cấp. Trung tâm thương mại COEX xây dựng ở Samseong-dong nơi có Cột thu sét thành phố Seoul cộng với chuỗi khách sạn hạng sang được thương gia nước ngoài hết mực ưa chuộng. Đối với những con người bận bịu và những thành phần sống 24/7 với công việc, hãy thử một chuyến du lịch ngắm cảnh một ngày vòng quanh Apgujeong và Trung tâm COEX. Lộ trình khởi hành từ COEX, nối thẳng với đó là cửa số 5 của ga Samseong (đường tàu số 2).
*Trung tâm thương mại COEX – 10h sáng*
Trung tâm thương mại COEX có đầy đủ cơ sở vật chất cho mọi loại hình giải trí, từ sân khấu biểu diễn, triển lãm, bảo tàng, viện hải dương học và rạp hát. Ngoài ra cũng có rất nhiều nhà hàng với đồ ăn đặc trưng của nhiều quốc gia khác nhau, cũng như rất nhiều khu mua sắm như Bách hóa Hyundai, các cửa hàng miễn thuế và các trung tâm mua sắm khác. Để khám phá mọi ngóc ngách của COEX phải mất trọn một ngày. Những người đến COEX lần đầu tiên nên ghé thăm quầy thông tin để lấy sơ đồ tòa nhà trước khi xắn ống quần và tay áo đi khám phá (Sơ đồ có tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Trung và tiếng Nhật). Ngay cả những du khách đã đến COEX vài lần cũng có thể bị lạc đường do kích cỡ khổng lồ của tòa nhà.

*Đi đâu ở COEX*
Bảo tàng Kimchi giới thiệu tất cả mọi thứ liên quan đến ẩm thực truyền thống Hàn Quốc, và viện hải dương học COEX là hai trong số những nơi đáng xem nhất của Trung tâm thương mại COEX. Những tín đồ mua sắm sẽ được thỏa sức trong biển cửa hàng với đủ hàng trong nước và hàng hiệu quốc tế. Bạn có thể ghé qua rạp Artium để thưởng thức một vở nhạc kịch nổi tiếng, hay tới Megabox Cineplex để thưởng thức những bộ phim mới ra mắt của Hàn Quốc và thế giới.

*Kraze Burger – 12h trưa*
Kraze Burger mở cửa từ năm 1998 với tư cách là quán burger nhượng quyền đầu tiên của nước Hàn. Bảy cửa hàng lẻ ở những nơi như Apgujeong, Cheongdam-dong và Trung tâm thương mại COEX luôn đem đến cho khách hàng những chiếc hamburger hợp khẩu vị. Kraze Burger không dùng thực phẩm đông lạnh hay thực phẩm đóng hộp, hay các loại hương liệu hóa học nên rất an toàn cho sức khỏe của bạn. Ở COEX, cửa tiệm Kraze Burger lúc nào cũng có hàng dài khách chờ đến lượt, chứng tỏ mức độ nổi tiếng không thể chối cãi của quán ở đất nước này.

Website:KRAZE - The Healthy Burger KRAZE (tiếng Hàn và tiếng Anh)
Điện thoại: +82-2-555-7808~9
Địa chỉ: T-9 Trung tâm thương mại COEX, 159, Samseong-dong, Gangnam-gu, Seoul
Giờ mở cửa: 11h sáng – 11h tối
Thực đơn: sandwich, hamburger
Giá: 6.800 won – 18.000 won

_Ra khỏi COEX tới tháp ASEM rồi qua đường là tới chùa Bongeunsa, tất cả chỉ mất 5 phút._



*Chùa Bongeunsa – 1h chiều*
Ngôi chùa Bongeunsa một nghìn hai trăm năm tuổi là nơi tổ chức nhiều hoạt động tôn giáo diễn ra quanh năm ngay giữa lòng thành phố. Khi bước vào khu vườn chùa xinh đẹp, bạn sẽ tìm được sự thanh thản tách biệt khỏi những con phố chen chúc và nhộn nhạo. Ngôi chùa là điểm đến quen thuộc với cả người bản địa và du khách nước ngoài khi tới thăm khu Gangnam. Nếu đặt chỗ trước qua số điện thoại +82-2-3218-4895 (tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật), bạn sẽ được tham quan chùa với hướng dẫn viên bất cứ lúc nào trong khoảng thời gian 10h sáng đến 5h chiều.

Website: New Document (tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh)

Lên xe bus số 4411, 2225 hoặc 361 (vé 1.000 won) và xuống bến bách hóa Galleria. Xe bus chạy khoảng 20-30 tùy vào mật độ giao thông.

*Bách hóa Galleria – 3h chiều*


Bách hóa Galleria tọa lạc ở đại lộ Apgujeong nổi tiếng với hình ảnh xa hoa của nó. Hai tòa nhà bách hóa có đủ các mẫu mới nhất của các nhãn hiệu cao cấp nhất thế giới như Gucci, Chanel hay Prada. Đây là nơi ưa thích của những người tạo xu hướng luôn mong muốn được trở thành người đầu tiên khoác lên mình những mốt mới nhất của những nhà tạo mẫu hàng đầu.

Điện thoại: +82-2-3449-4114 (tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Trung)
Website:http://www.galleria.co.kr (tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Trung)

Từ cổng bách hóa Galleria, qua đường rồi đi bộ cho đến khi nhìn thấy McDonalds. Đi bộ về phía bên phải 5 phút đến khi gặp biển hiệu của phố Rodeo.

*Phố Apgujeong Rodeo – 4h chiều*
Đối với những ai tò mò về những xu hướng thời gian mới nhất ở Hàn Quốc, Apgujeong chính là điểm đến lý tưởng. Chỉ cần ngắm nhìn người qua đường sẽ phác thảo được bức tranh thời trang chung của thời điểm hiện tại. Ở Apgujeong bạn còn có cơ hội được thưởng thức ẩm thực của nhiều nước trên thế giới nhờ các cửa tiệm kinh doanh nhượng quyền mà đa phần trong số họ đã chọn Apgujeong làm nơi lập nghiệp đầu tiên ở Hàn Quốc. Bách hóa Galleria và phố Rodeo đối diện là nơi qua lại thường xuyên của những người ưa dùng đồ hạng sang. Những khu vực này lúc nào cũng chật kín người muốn thưởng thức việc mua sắm ở những cửa hàng đồ hiệu và dùng bữa ở những nhà hàng nức tiếng.
Đi thẳng đến hết trục phố chính của phố Rodeo rồi rẽ trái là đến Amelie – quán cà phê bánh ngọt. Tổng thời gian đi bộ là khoảng 5 phút.

*Amelie – 5h chiều*
Amelie – có nghĩa là “cô gái xinh đẹp” – đem đến cho bạn bánh ngọt phủ hoa quả tươi và kem ngọt ngào. Nằm giữa phố Rodeo, Amelie là địa điểm dừng chân nghỉ ngơi và thưởng thức những chiếc bánh ngọt ngon miệng và ngon mắt cùng cà phê sảng khoái cho bạn.

Điện thoại: +82-2-547-9003
Địa chỉ: 663-28 Sinsa-dong, Gangnam-gu
Giá: 4.000 won – 8.000 won/miếng bánh, trên 4.000 won một tách trà/cà phê
_CHI PHÍ TỔNG CỘNG CHO TOUR 1 NGÀY CHO 2 NGƯỜI (THÁNG 7/2009)

Bữa trưa: 21.800 won một chiếc Kraze burger kèm đồ uống

Đi lại: Vé xe bus từ chùa Bongeunsa đến Apgujeong 1.800 won

Amelie: 12.400 bánh ngọt và cà phê._
*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Ga Euljiro 4-ga*

*c dù trấn giữ một góc trung tâm của trung tâm, khu vực ga Euljiro 4-ga đối với nhiều người bản xứ vẫn là một địa điểm xa lạ. Bị bao vây bởi Jongno, Myeong-dong và Dongdaemun, khu vực này có lẽ chịu ảnh hưởng của cái gọi là hội chứng tam giác quỷ, chìm nghỉm giữa 3 anh “hàng xóm” đình đám. Thế nhưng, chúng tôi có thể dùng vô vàn lý do để thuyết phục bạn bắt tàu điện đến đây và khám phá, từ phố bán đồ đặc sản, nhà hàng mỳ lạnh Ojang-dong đến một chuyến tản bộ dọc bờ suối Cheonggyecheon - ốc đảo thành thị ưa thích của người Seoul.

Nơi sắm sửa cho ngôi nhà của bạn – không gì là không có*
Nếu bạn vừa chuyển đến một căn nhà mới hay đơn giản chỉ muốn làm một cuộc tân trang nho nhỏ, Eunjiro 4-ga là câu trả lời cho mọi nhu cầu của bạn. Các gian hàng nằm san sát phủ kín nơi này sẽ giúp bạn khoác lên ngôi nhà của mình tấm áo y hệt như trong tưởng tượng.

Vừa bước vào cửa chính chợ Bangsan từ cửa ra số 6 là một dãy hàng bán giấy dán tường nơi bạn có thể tìm thấy tất cả các loại hoa văn từ loại truyền thống ca rô trắng đen đến loại màu tía lấp lánh ánh vàng. Về đồ nội thất, đi hết Euljiro và lần theo đường Baeogae về phía nam là đến khu chuyên về nội thất, đặc biệt là ghế các loại, chắc chắn sẽ làm vừa lòng những ai đang tìm kiếm một chiếc ghế cho nhà hoặc văn phòng của mình.

Nói đến đồ đạc quý giá, Euljiro 4-ga còn là nơi đóng quân của các nhà sản xuất két sắt. Két sắt đủ các kích cỡ từ to đến nhỏ xếp thành hàng như những con búp bê Matryoshka của Nga, loại thì có loại phổ thông màu bạc hay màu be (tất nhiên!), nhưng cũng có các loại thiết kế theo những hình hài mà có thể bạn chưa từng tưởng tượng nổi.

Đi theo phía tây của nhà ga là một cụm shop bán đèn. Đèn sân khấu, đèn chùm, cột đèn… tất cả đều có ở nơi đây, chưa kể những thứ đồ đạc độc đáo, có một không hai mà những ai chỉ quen viếng thăm các bách hóa lớn có lẽ không bao giờ được mục sở thị, hay đèn trần hình chữ V khổng lồ, những quả cầu lấp lánh gợi liên tưởng đến những quả trứng khủng long phát sáng. Tràn ngập quanh phố là các cửa hàng bán đồ nghề trang trí nhà cửa như: ngói, thang tay kim loại, màu pha sơn, vân vân và vân vân.
*Phố đặc sản, mỳ lạnh*


Mặc dù không có ý định trang hoàng nhà cửa, bạn vẫn có thừa lý do để đến Euljiro 4-ga. Đi về phía bắc, hai bên đường Baeogae là một dọc cửa hàng bán máy khâu – vết tích của thời còn là khu công nghiệp dệt may bụi bặm nơi sản xuất ra những chiếc áo chiếc quần thường bán ở chợ Dongdaemun. Ngày nay, khu công nghiệp đã đi vào dĩ vãng, nhưng vẫn có những nhà bán và sửa máy móc công nghiệp nhỏ và cả các đồ dân dụng trong nhà.

Vùng lân cận, đặc biệt là trong chợ Bangsan, là nơi của các cửa hàng in ấn và bao bì nhỏ với hình ảnh quen thuộc là những chiếc xe máy chở giấy và bìa màu cột bằng dây da rồ ga trong những con hẻm nhỏ. Nhiều cửa hàng chuyên làm bao bì hàng đặc sản – một số hàng chỉ sản xuất sticker hoặc mác quần áo, có hàng làm bao bì thức ăn cho chó, hàng thì làm túi đựng đồ cho các shop quần áo và đặc biệt, ở đây có đủ các loại hộp quà độc đáo làm vật trang trí cuối cùng cho món quà Valentine của bạn.
Nếu đã mua sắm mỏi chân, dạ dày bắt đầu cồn cào, hãy thẳng tiến tới khu mỳ lạnh (naengmyeon) ở Ojang-dong. Mỳ lạnh có hai loại, một loại có nước canh mát lạnh (mulnaengmyeon), loại kia trộn với tiêu đỏ cay (bibim naengmyeon). Mỳ lạnh rất được ưa chuộng về mùa hè, mặc dù vốn dĩ đây là món ăn của mùa đông.

Chúng tôi nghỉ chân dùng bữa ở nhà hàng Heungnam Jip – có thâm niên hoạt động từ năm 1953, tiếng tăm vang xa khắp Seoul. Heungnam Jip nổi tiếng với mỳ lạnh kiểu Hamheung chế biến từ tinh bột khoai lang, ngọt hơn và nhừ hơn người anh em phía bên kia bán đảo – mỳ lạnh kiểu Pyongyang làm từ kiều mạch. Ngoài mỳ lạnh nước (mul) và trộn (bibim) còn có những sự kết hợp khác như với cá khô (hoe naengmyeon) hay cá khô trộn thịt bò (seokkim naengmyeon), hoặc có thể gọi mul naengmyeon ấm. Tất cả các món đồng giá 8,000won đi kèm canh thịt bò ấm ruột làm tan biến cái lạnh của mùa đông.

Nếu bạn không cần đồ ăn, cũng không cần thư giãn, Eunjiro 4-ga vẫn có chỗ cho bạn. Từ ga thẳng lên phía bắc là Suối Cheonggyecheon với cảnh trang và ánh sáng đẹp lung linh, tuy rằng đôi lúc đông nghịt người ở đầu tòa thị chính thành phố, là địa điểm hoàn hảo ở bất cứ thời gian nào trong năm cho những ai thích tản bộ. Tiếng nước chảy qua các bậc đá, những đám sậy còn sót lại – trần trụi và ảm đạm nhưng không kém phần cuốn hút, vào mùa đông, những thân cây hung hung nâu được phết qua một lớp tuyết trắng.
_ĐI LẠI

- Chợ Bangsan: Chuyên giấy dán tường, in ấn và bao bì. Ra cửa 6, cửa chính của chợ cách đó 50m về phía bên trái
- Cửa hàng nội thất: Cửa 8 hoặc 9
- Cửa hàng đèn: Cửa 1 hoặc 10
- Cửa hàng máy khâu và linh kiện: Cửa 3 hoặc 4
- Ojang-dong Heungnam Jip: Cửa 8 – đi theo hướng nam đường Baeogae, rẽ trái ở đường Mareunnae. Jung-gu, Ojang-dong 101-7 (02)2266-0735
- Suối Cheonggyecheon: Cửa 3 hoặc 4, đi theo hướng nam đường Baeogae._
*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Nơi hai dòng sông hội tụ*
*Cái buốt của sớm mai vẫn còn vương vấn bên bờ sông khi tôi đứng chờ mặt trời nảy lên từ những triền núi xa xa. Không khí trầm lắng như những buổi bình minh Thứ Ba bình thường, nhưng tôi cũng không hoàn toàn lẻ loi: một nhóm mê nhiếp ảnh gần đó cũng đến để chộp lại khoảnh khắc mờ ảo của dòng sông ngày mới. Và có lẽ, họ cũng như tôi, bị thất vọng đôi chút bởi bầu trời quá đỗi trong xanh, không một gợn sương mù đặc trưng. Nhưng nỗi thất vọng cũng nhanh chóng chìm theo sự thanh thản của khung cảnh đang gợi mở trước mắt.* 
Một chiếc tàu gỗ ngồi trên làn nước chỉ gợn sóng hỡi-ôi-là-lăn-tăn theo những đợt gió sớm không làm hại ai. Bầu trời trước bình minh nhạt dần sắc tía khi mặt trời bắt đầu tỏa một quầng cam trên những sườn núi phía xa. Sự im lặng chỉ thi thoảng bị phá vỡ bởi cái quẫy nước của chú cá tinh nghịch, có lẽ là để vãn cảnh cũng tôi.

Đó chính là lý do tại sao Yangsu-ri không những đã trở thành cái tên yêu thích của những nhà nhiếp ảnh và nhà làm phim, mà còn là điểm đến quen thuộc của những chuyến du hí cuối tuần. Không những vậy, nơi này chỉ cách Seoul một giờ di chuyển, lại có xe bus và tàu điện ngầm nối liền với thủ đô. Người ta đến đây để hòa mình vào thiên nhiên, để được thoát mình – dù chỉ trong chốc lát – ra khỏi cuộc sống thành thị hỗn độn, nhờ ánh mặt trời buổi sớm, hoặc một tách trà vãn cảnh
*Hai dòng sông gặp nhau*

Cách Seoul khoảng 50km về phía Tây, Yangsu-ri – dịch nghĩa là “thành phố của hai dòng sông” – chỉ là một ngôi làng nhỏ cận tây của Gyeongi-do, Yangpyeong. Cái tên bắt nguồn từ việc đây là nơi Bukhangang và Namhangang nhập làm một tạo thành sông Hàn hùng vĩ. Nhờ có vị trí chiến lược, đây từng là một cảng thương mại phát đạt vào thời mà những con tàu gỗ buồm vàng liên tục cập cảng mang theo đầy những gỗ và lương thực. Sự xuất hiện của con đập Paldang trong những năm 70 và biệt danh mới “vành đai xanh” đã chấm dứt vai trò cảng nội địa của Yangsu-ri, nhưng sắc đẹp của cảnh trí và vị trí giao thông thuận lợi trên đường quốc lộ số 6 đã khiến đây trở thành trục đường lái xe vãn cảnh và hẹn họ cuối tuần quen thuộc đối với người dân Seoul, ấy là chưa kể bản đồ tàu điện ngầm Seoul giờ đã mở rộng ra đến tận đây (đường tàu Jungang).

Nơi đẹp nhất của vùng là địa điểm mang tên Dumulmeori – dịch nôm na từ tiếng Hàn Sino của chữ “Yangsu-ri”, và thật ra đây chính là cái tên mà dân địa phương dùng để gọi thành phố quê hương của mình. Nằm ở bờ nam của một hòn đảo của sông Bukhangang, từ nơi này có thể nhìn ra chính nơi thắt nút hai dòng sông làm một. Đánh dấu khoảnh sông này là một cây chi cử già 400 năm tuổi đã che bóng cho khách lữ hành suốt nhiều thế kỷ qua; bạn có thể dễ dàng nhớ ra cái cây này vì nó là một nhân vật quen thuộc trong vô số quảng cáo và phim truyền hình Hàn. Trôi bình yên trên mặt sông là hai chiếc thuyền gõ buồm vàng; một cảnh tượng thường thấy của vùng sông nước này cách đây không lâu, tác phẩm tái tạo của nghệ nhân Kim Gwi-seong-người thừa kế cuối cùng còn lại của nghệ thuật đóng thuyền truyền thống. Thời điểm thích hợp để vãn cảnh là một giờ trước khi mặt trời mọc, đặc biệt là vào mùa hè và mùa thu, khi sự chênh lệch nhiệt độ giữa ban ngày và ban đêm khiến dòng sông như “bốc hơi” mà thực chất là màn sương khói mờ ảo.
*Nơi nước và hoa chung sống*

Ngay đối diện Dumulmeori, trên phần “đất liền” là một khu vườn dễ chịu mang tên Semiwon bắt nguồn từ một câu nói dân gian: “Khi nhìn thấy nước, hãy rửa sạch trí óc, khi nhìn thấy hoa, hãy làm đẹp tâm hồn”. Khu vườn khiến người ta thư thái đầu óc, và gột rửa tâm can nhờ có rất nhiều cây sống dưới nước. Khu vườn nổi tiếng với những đầm sen đẹp nhất trong khoảng thời gian đầu tháng 6 đến đầu tháng 8. Vé vào cửa là 3.000 won.
Phòng trà

Dumulmeori là nơi mà du khách thưởng ngoạn cái đẹp tận mắt. Để được quan sát cả vùng rộng lớn xung quanh, hãy tới Sujongsa – một ngôi chùa nằm trên dốc núi Ungilsan-đỉnh núi nhìn xuống Yangsu-ri. Đi bộ từ chân núi lên chùa mất khoảng một giờ, may mắn thì có thể đi nhờ ô tô qua đường, nhưng phần thưởng đền bù không thể xứng đáng hơn cho công sức bỏ ra. Sujongsa tồn tại từ năm 1459 đến nay. Tương truyền Vua Sejo đang trên đường trở về từ núi Geumgangsan thì dừng lại nghỉ qua đêm ở Yangsu-ri. Trong lúc vãn cảnh, vua cho rằng có tiếng chuông vang lên từ núi Ungilsan. Vua bèn cử người đi thám thính; tốp lính tìm thấy một cái hang, trong đó có một ngôi chùa cổ, nước nhỏ ra từ các khe đá tạo ra tiếng nghe như tiếng chuông ngân. Vua ra lệnh xây ngay một ngôi chùa mới với tên gọi Sujongsa – có nghĩa là “Ngôi chùa chuông nước”.
Ngôi chùa không rộng, mặc dù cũng có vài gian chùa và tháp đá từ thời Joseon. Tuy vậy, điểm hấp dẫn du khách lại là cảnh đẹp và trà. Từ sân chùa, du khách có thể nhìn ra toàn cảnh Yangsu-ri, sông, hồ Paldang và các ngọn núi lân cận. Góc nhìn đẹp nhất là từ cửa sổ của Samjeongheon-một phòng trà nhỏ nằm ngay trong khuôn viên nhà chùa, phục vụ trà miễn phí. Người yêu trà bấy lâu vẫn ngưỡng mộ trà xanh đun từ nước Yangsu-ri; học giả Joseon Jeong Yak-yong-người sinh ra và chết đi ở chân núi Ungilsan-là tín đồ mê muội của thứ nước này. Nhìn xuống cảnh vật trải ra từ cửa sổ của Samjeongheon, tách trà bỗng ngon hơn bội phần.

Do danh tiếng của núi Ungilsan mà Sujongsa cũng trở thành một địa điểm dừng chân đông đúc hơn những gì mà người ta mong đợi, và cũng vì thế mà cũng ồn ào vượt trên sức chịu đựng của các nhà sư. Khi tới tham quan, hãy nói nhỏ và giữ phép, còn khi uống trà, hãy thưởng trà với chính tinh thần thanh thản của trà.
*Thứ để ăn*

Là một chốn trú chân không hề lạ lẫm của dân Seoul, Yangsu-ri sở hữu rất nhiều quán ăn, nhà hàng. Giwajip Sundubu (031-576-9009) là một căn hanok nằm phía Namyangju của sông, nổi tiếng với các món đậu nành, đặc biệt là đậu phụ. Một cái tên đáng chú ý khác là Jugyeojuneun Dongchimiguksu (“Mì Dongchimi có thể kết liễu bạn”) phục vụ mì nước kimchi (031-576-4070). Cà phê cũng nhiều không kém. Một quán khá hay là Godang (031-576-8090) – một căn hanok có cà phê tuyệt hảo nấu từ đậu rang hằng ngày.
*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Khu trưng bày lịch sử nhà tù Seodaemun* 
*Bảo tàng gìn giữ và trưng bày ký ức về Nhà tù Seodaemun, gợi lại những nỗi đau của dân tộc Hàn Quốc trong giai đoạn hiện lịch sử hiện đại. Đây chính là nơi những người đấu tranh giành độc lập và những nhà hoạt động dân chủ bị cầm tù và tra tấn dã man.*
Trải qua bao cơn thống khổ, cuối cùng đất nước Hàn Quốc đã dành được độc lập và dân chủ. Khu trưng bày lịch sử của nhà tù Seodaemun tái hiện lại lịch sử đấu tranh giành độc lập và dân chủ của nhân dân Hàn Quốc với tinh thần anh dũng, bất khuất.


*Quá khứ và hiện tại
*
21/10/1908: Ra đời với tên gọi Gyeongseong Gamok (Nhà ngục Gyeongseong)
3/9/1912: Đổi tên thành Seodaemun Gamok (Nhà ngục Seodaemun)
5/5/1923: Đổi tên thành Seodaemun Hyeongmuso (cũng có nghĩa là nhà tù)
21/11/1945: Đổi tên thành Seoul Hyeongmuso
23/12/1961: Đổi tên thành Seoul Gyodoso (Trại cải tạo Seoul)
7/7/1967: Đổi tên thành Seoul Guchiso (cũng có nghĩa là nhà tù)
15/11/1987: Seoul Guchiso chuyển địa điểm về Uiwang-si, Gyeonggi-do
27/2/1988: Được xếp hạng Di tích lịch sử quốc gia
5/11/1998: Ra đời Khu trưng bày lịch sử – nhà tù Seodaemun
6/3/2007: Được công nhận là Bảo tàng chuyên đề hạng 1 (số 37)
18/10/2007: Được phong là Cơ sở tưởng niệm quốc gia (số 10-1-23)
5/11/2010: Thay đổi và sắp xếp lại cơ sở vật chất đem trưng bày
*Khu trưng bày tầng 1
Phòng tìm kiếm thông tin*

Ở đây bạn có thể tìm kiếm và tham khảo thông tin về Khu trưng bày lịch sử nhà tù Seodaemun.
*Căn phòng lịch sử*

Đây là nơi trưng bày những thay đổi của nhà tù trong lịch sử tồn tại, ghi lại những hành động cai trị dã man của Đế quốc Nhật, và những hoạt động dân chủ mạnh mẽ của dân chúng sau khi giành độc lập, cùng nhiều video khác có liên quan.
*Rạp chiếu*

Video ghi lại 80 năm lịch sử từ 1908 đến 1987 của Nhà tù Seodaemun và những sự kiện liên quan.
*Khu trưng bày tầng 2
Phòng Phong trào kháng chiến toàn quốc I*

Căn phòng trưng bày các sự việc nằm trong phong trào giành độc lập và sự đàn áp của Đế quốc Nhật từ cuối triều Daehan tới năm 1919 có liên quan đến Nhà tù Seodaemun.
*Phòng Phong trào kháng chiến toàn quốc II*

Một khoảng không gian tưởng nhớ những con người đấu tranh giành tự do.
Phòng Phong trào kháng chiến toàn quốc III

Là nơi trưng bày các sự việc nằm trong phong trào giành độc lập từ Phong trào 1/3 năm 1919 tới ngày giải phóng năm 1945 có liên quan đến Nhà tù Seodaemun, cùng với thông tin về các nhà hoạt động đòi tự do.
*Khu trưng bày tầng hầm 1
Phòng tra tấn dưới hầm*
Đây là phòng hỏi cung nằm ngay dưới Phân khu an ninh thời Nhật thuộc. Căn phòng tái hiện lại những cuộc tra tấn có thật trong quá trình hỏi cung những người đấu tranh cách mạng bị bắt giam cùng với chứng nhận bằng giọng nói của những người hoạt động còn sống sót để chứng minh sự đàn áp của thực dân thống trị thời bấy giờ.
*Thử nghiệm bóng ảnh*
Khuôn mặt của khách tham quan sẽ được đưa vào video dưới dạng bóng, giúp họ trải nghiệm cảm giác tận mắt chứng kiến phong trào giành độc lập thời bấy giờ.
*Nhà tù trung tâm*

Đây là tòa nhà điều hành và quản lý mọi cơ sở vật chất của nhà tù, nối liền với Nhà tù số 10, 11 và 12.
*Phòng của cai ngục*

Không gian tái hiện lại sự vận hành của Nhà tù Seodaemun với hình cai ngục mô phỏng.
*Đời sống trong nhà tù*
Tái hiện lại cảnh các bữa ăn trong tù, quần áo và cuộc sống hàng ngày của tù nhân và các bản ghi ngày vào tù.

Nhà tù

Đây là diện mạo nguyên thủy của nhà tù và là nơi giam cầm những nhà đấu tranh đòi tự do và các nhà hoạt động dân chủ.
*Nhà tù số 12*

Trong nhà tù có ba ô xà lim và mô phỏng cách giao tiếp - truyền tin giữa những người hoạt động giành độc lập trong “Nói chuyện qua gõ tường” hay “Đấu tranh trong ngục”...
*Nhà tù số 11*

Mô phỏng cấu trúc của một xà lim, du khách có thể bước vào trong song sắt và tự mình trải nghiệm cuộc sống trong nhà tù.
*Tòa nhà khổ sai*

Đây là nơi tù nhân bị đưa đến để lao động khổ sai.
*Cảnh lao động*

Ở đây chiếu video về cảnh Đế quốc Nhật bóc lột sức lao động của tù nhân để sản xuất ra hàng hóa và vũ khí cho chúng.
*Triển lãm lao động
*
Đây là nơi trưng bày nhiều loại hình lao động cùng nhiều ghi chép và các di tích có liên quan thời đô hộ của Đế quốc Nhật.
Triển lãm đặc biệt Các nhà hoạt động đấu tranh giành độc lập – tự do hàng tháng

Bộ Yêu nước và Cựu chiến binh chọn ra người chiến sĩ của tháng, chương trình diễn ra quanh năm
*Tượng đài tưởng niệm*

Tên tác phẩm: Chiếc bình đựng linh hồn Tổ quốc

Tác giả: Lim Seung – O (2010)

Tác phẩm dành để tưởng nhớ công ơn và linh hồn của những người đã hy sinh thân mình trong nhà tù Seodaemun vì mục đích giành lại độc lập cho Tổ quốc.
Nơi hành quyết – Cửa giấu xác
*Nơi hành quyết*

Đây là nơi thi hành án tử cho rất nhiều con người đấu tranh cách mạng và các nhà hoạt động dân chủ.
*Cửa giấu xác
*
Để che giấu hành động giết người, quân Nhật đem xác tù nhân ra ngoài qua con đường bí mật.
*Xà lim dưới hầm Yoo, Gwan-sun*

Đây là nơi giam cầm các tù nhân nữ. Đây là nơi chiến sĩ yêu nước Yoo Gwan-sun không chịu đầu hàng quân Nhật rồi bị tra tấn cho đến chết .
*Nhà bếp*

Đây là nơi nấu ăn cho tù nhân và vừa được khôi phục lại vào năm 2010
*Triển lãm di tích nhà bếp*

Nơi bảo tồn và trưng bày các ghi chép và dữ liệu về phòng nồi hơi mới phát hiện ra trong quá trình khôi phục nhà bếp, cùng với rất nhiều dữ liệu và di tích liên quan tới Nhà bếp thời bấy giờ.
*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Tour du lịch 1 ngày Seoul* 

*Đối với những ai vừa đặt chân đến Seoul và những ai chỉ có một ngày để thưởng ngoạn, một trong những câu hỏi đầu tiên xuất hiện trong đầu họ có lẽ là: “Đâu là nơi nổi tiếng nhất thành phố này?” Về điểm này, bạn cần ý kiến của chuyên gia. Nhưng cũng không phải tìm đâu xa, chúng tôi sẽ cung cấp cho bài một vài địa chỉ* 
Sau đây là phần mô tả sơ lược một số địa điểm du lịch đắt khách nhất Seoul và vài lời khuyên cho các bạn đi du lịch bộ muốn tìm tour thuận tiện và phù hợp với thời gian.
*Các địa chỉ không nên bỏ qua:*

    1 Năm cố cung biểu tượng của bề dày lịch sử Hàn Quốc (nơi đây từng là cố đô trong suốt 600 năm).
    2 Các khu mua sắm sầm uất như Myeong-dong, Insa-dong, chợ Namdaemun, chợ Dongdaemun, và Itaewon.
    3 Những phố phường thanh niên hay lui tới như Daehangno, Sinchon, Đại học Hongik, Đại học nữ Ewha, Apgujeong, Gangnam và Jongno.
    4 Những nơi có tầm nhìn về đêm đẹp như Tháp N Seoul trên núi Namsan.
    5 Một chuyến du thuyền trên sông Hàn.
    6 Bảo tàng quốc gia Hàn Quốc – bảo tàng lớn thứ 6 thế giới (mới mở cửa lại từ Tháng 10 năm 2005 sau 8 năm xây dựng lại)
    7 Quảng trường trước mặt tòa thị chính (nơi hàng ngàn người hâm mộ mặc áo đỏ đứng cổ vũ cho đội tuyển bóng đá quốc gia Hàn Quốc ở World Cup 2002)
    8 Làng Hanok Namsan với những ngôi nhà cổ xinh đẹp.
*Tour cố cung Changdeokgung có hướng dẫn viên*

Xây dựng từ năm 1405, cố cung Changdeokgung được thiên hạ lưu truyền là cố cung kiểu Hàn đẹp nhất với kiến trúc được thiết kế để không làm thay đổi địa hình của khu đất. Năm 1997, cố cung được bổ sung vào danh sách Di sản văn hóa thế giới được UNESCO công nhận. Khu vườn nằm lọt trong một khoảng cây cối um tùm mang vẻ đẹp đặc biệt với hồ nước và những khu vực nghỉ chân. Cố cung từng đóng cửa không thu nhận khách tham quan nhưng rồi được mở lại vào năm 2005. Do cố cung đã được công nhận là Di sản văn hóa thế giới, xung quanh cố cung lại có rất nhiều cây đã thọ vài trăm năm tuổi, khách đến viếng thăm phải có hướng dẫn viên để đảm bảo sự an toàn cho các tài sản văn hóa quý báu này cũng như môi trường thiên nhiên. Tour có hướng dẫn viên nói tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật và tiếng Trung, lịch trình đã cố định, vì vậy bạn hãy kiểm tra kỹ lịch tham quan trước ghi ghé qua.
Tour khám phá Di sản văn hóa thế giới này sẽ kéo dài 1 tiếng 20 phút kể từ lúc bạn bước qua cánh cổng Donhwamun của cố cung (Báu vật số 383). Đỉnh điểm của tour là Injeongjeon – nơi diễn ra hầu hết các sự kiện lớn trong hoàng cung,
Sau Daejojeon, điểm dừng chân tiếp theo của tour là Nakseonjae, nơi dòng dõi của nhà Joseon sinh sống từ khi triều đại lụi tàn đến tận năm 2005 khi người con cuối cùng của dòng họ - ông Ku Lee - qua đời. Cũng có thể vì lý do này mà nội thất của Nakseonjae không theo gam màu truyền thống xanh lá cây và đỏ mà được thiết kế theo phong cách khiêm nhường, thông thường, không màu mè, cho cảm giác là nơi ở của một nhà hiền triết hơn là cảm giác danh gia quyền quý. Cho dù bề ngoài có phần nhẹ nhàng, khiêm tốn, trên cửa, trên tường và nhiều phần khác của ngôi nhà có thể tìm thấy nhiều hình thù có ý nghĩa biểu tượng khiến nơi đây trở thành địa điểm ưa thích của các nhà sử học và các nhà nhiếp ảnh
*Thông tin cho du khách*
_Vé vào cửa:
Người lớn: 3.000 won
Tour có hướng dẫn viên nói tiếng Anh: 11h30, 13h30, 15h30
Tour có hướng dẫn viên nói tiếng Trung: 11h, 15h
Tour có hướng dẫn viên nói tiếng Nhật: 9h30, 10h30, 12h30, 14h30, 16h30
(Tour cuối không mở từ tháng 11 đến tháng 2)_
*Không thể bỏ lỡ
Bingpaseon (hoa văn đá vỡ)*
Cung điện đuợc trang trí bởi rất nhiều mô típ hình thù, biểu tượng, đặc biệt ở Nakseonjae là mẫu khảm rất độc đáo. Do phương thức sưởi truyền thống (ondol) đòi hỏi rất nhiều khí nóng (và có thể có cả tia lửa) luồn qua dưới sàn nhà, kiểu hoa văn này được khảm trước mặt ống khói tượng trưng cho đá vỡ, hàm ý bảo vệ ngôi nhà khỏi lửa khói. Ngoài ra cũng không nên bỏ qua những mẫu hoa văn đa dạng trên cửa mắt cáo, tường rào và các ống khói. Nếu bạn tò mò về ý nghĩa của các hoa văn hãy hỏi nguời hướng dẫn.
*Hãy để ý ngôi nhà mái xanh trong cung Changdeokgung.*
Báu vật số 184, Seonjeongjeon là căn duy nhất trong cố cung Changdeokgung có mái màu xanh. Mặc dù căn nhà này không có trong lịch trình nhưng bạn vẫn có thể ngắm nghía chiếc mái xanh độc đáo này dọc đường tham quan. Đây là nơi vua và các thuộc hạ hội họp những công chuyện lớn. Nhà Xanh - nơi ở và làm việc của Tổng thống Đại Hàn Dân Quốc - cũng đi theo truyền thống này.

Sau lễ tang của Ku Lee, người thừa kế của cùng của dòng họ Joseon năm 2005, bài vị của ông được đặt ở Nakseonjae. Để tỏ lòng thành kính đến người đã chết, không nên gây huyên náo trong nội cung. Đặc biệt là không nên ngó nghiêng hoặc bước vào căn nhà có bài vị.
*Phố nghệ thuật Hàn - Insa-dong*
Nếu như cố cung Changdeokgung là của hoàng tộc Joseon, Insa-dong là nơi ở của các bậc vương gia và cận thần của vua. Sau thời Joseon, các hiệu đồ cổ bắt đầu mở cửa bán các thứ đồ dùng của giới vương gia quý tộc thất thế lụi bại. Rất nhiều phòng tranh sau đó cũng khai trương để trưng bày và bán tác phẩm nghệ thuật. Ngày nay, con phố này đã trở thành một cái tên quen thuộc khi nói về truyền thống và nghệ thuật, đã đón hàng ngàn ngàn lượt dân địa phương và khách du lịch đến thăm thú và mua sắm.
Nếu bạn muốn đãi bản thân một bữa món Hàn truyền thống, hãy ghé thăm một trong những nhà hàng ở khu vực này. Rất nhiều quán có phục vụ hanjeongsik (bữa truyền thống của người Hàn), ngồi ăn trong một căn hanok, cho bạn một bữa ăn ngon miệng kết hợp với không khí tĩnh lặng, đậm chất cổ xưa. Giá cả cũng không quá đắt đỏ. Các phần ăn trưa đặc biệt giá từ 5.000 won đến 7.000 won; bữa tối giá từ 10.000 đến 15.000 won. Các quán ăn tập trung ở các ngõ nhỏ đâm ra từ phố chính. Biển hiệu treo ở đầu ngõ, vì vậy bạn có thể dễ ràng tìm ra tên quán mà mình đã định sẵn trong kế hoạch.
*Ssamziegil (쌈지길)*
Đây là địa điểm tham quan mới nhất và nóng nhất Insa-dong – Ssamziegil – một phòng tranh trưng bày và bán các tác phẩm nghệ thuật của những nghệ sĩ nổi danh trong nước. Xung quanh tòa nhà cũng được trang hoàng bằng những vật thể đầy chất nghệ thuật, vì thế mà đây đã trở thành một địa điểm ưa thích của các ống kính gia.
*Insa-dong Starbucks*
Ở Insa-dong du khách sẽ tìm thấy một cửa hiệu Starbucks có một không hai trên thế giới. Tấm bảng hiệu Tây của một thương hiệu xuyên quốc gia có vẻ không ăn nhập với chất cổ kính của khu phố, vì vậy Starbucks quyết định thêm một chút “Hàn” cho ngoại thất của quán.
Các quán ngon ở Insa-dong
*Sanchon*
Quán ăn nấu đồ ăn nhà chùa này nổi tiếng đến mức không chỉ báo chí địa phương mà báo chí nước ngoài cũng hết mực ca ngợi. Chỉ một thực đơn, mà 16 món ăn chay. Buổi tối, quán có biểu diễn nhảy truyền thống từ 20h đến 20h55’
Điện thoại: +82-2-735-0312 (tiếng Hàn) Giờ mở cửa: 12:00 ~ 22:00
Không mở cửa vào Tết Dương lịch, Tết Nguyên Đán và Trung Thu
Giá: Bữa trưa 19.800 won / Bữa tối 35.200 won
*Saram & Namu (Người và Cây)
*
Quán ăn nổi lên nhờ là quán ăn ưa thích của Huấn luyện viên Guus Hiddink – người đã dẫn dắt đội tuyển bóng đá Hàn Quốc vào bán kết World Cup 2002. Món ăn chế biến theo kiểu Hàn với một vài phụ gia dạng sệt. Nằm trong một tòa nhà hanok, nội thất trang trí theo tinh thần giáo phái Zen khiến cho không khí quán ăn cũng như đồ ăn đều làm mát lòng thực khách. Bữa trưa đặc biệt giá 7.000 won với 7 món.
Điện thoại: +82-2- 723-3323 (tiếng Hàn) Giờ mở cửa: 10h – 24h
Mở cửa quanh năm
Giá: Bữa trưa đặc biệt 7.000 won / Bữa tối đặc biệt 29.800 won (2 người)
*Insa-dong Sujebi
*
Món Sujebi dai mềm ngon lành đựng trong một bình nhỏ. Bạn cũng nên thử pajeon hàu (bánh pan kiểu Hàn) và golbaengi muchim (ốc nước trong cay)
Điện thoại: +82-2-735-5481/3361 (tiếng Hàn)
Giờ mở cửa: 11h30 – 21h 30
Đóng cửa: Tết Dương lịch, Tết Nguyên Đán, Trung Thu
Giá: Insa-dong Sujebi: 5.000 won / gul (hàu) pajeon: 8.000 won golbaengi muchim: 10.000 won
*Không thể bỏ lỡ*
Ở Insa-dong, bạn sẽ dễ dàng bắt gặp cảnh người người xếp hàng trước các quầy ăn rong và các cửa hiệu nhỏ. Nổi bật nhất là các quán hàng rong bán hotteok (bánh pan kiểu Hàn nhồi đường và đậu phộng), thứ hai là các xe đẩy tự chế bán kkultae (bim bim mật ong) ngọt. Đó là những món ăn vặt được yêu thích nhất ở Insa-dong và cũng đã tốn khá nhiều giấy mực của giới phê bình ẩm thực.
Một nơi bận rộn khác là quán bánh gạo truyền thống gần lối rẽ vào Insa-dong từ phía Jongno. Ở đây bạn không chỉ được chứng kiến quy trình làm bánh gạo mà còn được ăn thử và mua về nếu muốn.
*Đi bộ từ Insa-dong tới Jongno rồi đến Suối Cheonggyecheon*
Lối ra của Insa-dong nối liền với Jongno 2-ga. Đi bộ từ phố Insa-dong ra đại lộ Jongno rồi rẽ phải. Đi bộ khoảng 5 phút sẽ đến ga Jonggak (đường số 1). Đi vào ga rồi ra cửa số 5 (cửa ra của Tổ chức du lịch Hàn Quốc). Đi bộ khoảng 1 phút sẽ thấy mình đang ở đường ven suối.
Trước khi con suối được cải tạo, con đường rộng hơn rất nhiều. Mặc dù vậy, phần vỉa hè trên suối bị dỡ bỏ, phần đường còn lại hẹp đến nỗi ít ai còn chú ý đến luật lệ giao thông. Rẽ phải và đi dọc vỉa hè nhỏ dọc con suối khoảng 5-10 phút cho đến khi gặp Quảng trường Cheonggye nơi bắt đầu của suối.
Từ khu phố trẻ Jongno tới khu vực nóng nhất của Cheonggyecheon
Con đường từ Jongno 3-ga tới Jongak xếp hàng những viện tiếng nước ngoài, trung tâm mua sắm, cửa hàng trang sức bán buôn, quán cà phê và quán ăn cho bạn trẻ. Từ Insa-dong tới Jongno rồi đến Suối Cheonggyecheon mất khoảng 10 phút đi bộ. Đằng sau con Suối Cheonggyecheon là một câu chuyện thú vị. Tốc độ phát triển kinh tế thần kỳ của đất nước trong những năm 70 mở màn cho sự ra đời của một loạt đường mới và cầu mới và trong khoảng thời gian vài chục năm, suối Cheonggyecheon bị phủ màu một màu bê tông. Sau khoảng 2 năm tu sửa, con suối đã lại ra mắt dân chúng vào ngày 30/9 năm 2005.

Ngày nay, địa điểm này là chủ đề bàn tán sôi nổi nhất của khách du lịch. Tổng chiều dài là 5.8 km, nước sạch. Băng qua các đoạn suối là hai mươi hai cây cầu xinh đẹp. Buổi trưa, nhân viên văn phòng ra đường tản bộ hoặc nhấm nháp tách cà phê thư giãn. Buổi tối, các đôi trẻ ngắm cảnh kết hợp hẹn hò. Nửa đêm, các vệt màu của suối tạo thành một cảnh tượng cực kỳ thích mắt.
Không thể bỏ lỡ
*Quảng trường Cheonggye (청계광장)*
Cửa ngõ duyên dáng của Suối Cheonggyecheon là Quảng trường Cheonggye với những đài phun nước xinh đẹp. Đứng hiên ngang trên quảng trường là bức tượng Mùa Xuân, là tác phẩm của nghệ sĩ Mỹ Claes Thure Oldenburg cùng vợ. Thiết kế dựa trên hình ảnh con sò của Ấn Độ Dương, tổng chi phí chế tạo là 3.4 triệu đô la. Gần đây, ngày càng có nhiều người đến đài phun nước để tung đồng xu cầu may. Tại sao bạn không thử một lần nhỉ?
Đi bộ từ Quảng trường Cheonggye tới Myeong-dong
Đi bộ khoảng 5-10 phút dọc con suối về phía cầu Gwanggyo sẽ đến được Suối Cheonggyecheon. Lên cầu thang rồi qua đường, rồi đi thẳng khoảng 3 phút tới ga Euljiro 1-ga (đường số 2). Vào ga rồi ra ở cửa Myeong-dong.
*Khu mua sắm nhộn nhịp Myeong-dong*
Ở Myeong-dong, du khách có thể cảm nhận sự năng động và khiếu thời trang của người Hàn. Một bên, những cô gái trẻ nắm tay nhau (mà không phải người đồng giới) ngắm nhìn các quầy hàng chất đầy các món đồ phụ kiện hay ướm vào chân những đôi giày giá rẻ xinh xắn nhưng có lẽ sẽ không dùng được lâu. Bên kia, những con chiên mua sắm khác lỉnh kỉnh những túi xách hàng hiệu như Polo hay Gucci. Có một cửa hiệu bán áo phông, tất, cốc và những món đồ lưu niệm in hình các ngôi sao Hallyu. Nhiều khách Nhật rất chuộng khu này, vì thế biển hiệu quán ăn bằng tiếng Nhật len lỏi mọi ngóc ngách của khu phố.
Tóm lại, gần như không có thứ gì bạn không thể tìm thấy ở Myeong-dong. Phần nhiều cửa hiệu bán quần áo, phụ kiện, giày dép, mỹ phẩm nhưng cũng không thiếu quán ăn hay quán cà phê. Thời điểm thích hợp để dạo chơi Myeong-dong là sau 5h chiều, khi các quầy hàng rong bắt đầu xuống đường bán các thứ đồ tự tạo hoặc các sản phẩm mua lại từ mối bán buôn hoặc các cửa hiệu lớn hơn.
Quán ăn và quán cà phê
Gogung (고궁, +82-2-776-3211 (tiếng Hàn) / Giờ mở cửa 11h ~ 22h)
Nếu bạn muốn thử món truyền thống nhất mà cũng phổ biến nhất của Hàn Quốc, hãy gọi bibimbap. Đây là món ăn vừa miệng người nước ngoài và cũng là một trong những món “đắt show” nhất của Korean Airlines. Nhà hàng Gogung bán đủ loại bibimbap, trong đó món ngon nhất là Jeonju bibimbap (10.000 won). Quán kim chi Samkim cạnh 

*Nhà hàng Gogung ở ngay sau khách sạn Sejong ở Myeong-dong.*
Danh tiếng của quán mỳ này không chỉ gói gọn trong nước Hàn mà còn vang xa tới Nhật Bản. Nhờ danh tiếng đó, quán mỳ đã được mượn tên bởi nhiều doanh nhân trên cả nước. Quán cũng đã cho ra đời công thức mỳ riêng của mình. Nếu lưỡi bạn đủ dũng cảm để tiêu thụ thức ăn từ cay đến cực cay, hãy thử mỳ ppalgeydduck với giá 30.000 won.
*Hướng dẫn đi lại*
Đi đường chính tới Myeong-dong từ phía Chung cư Lotte rồi đi bộ tới khi nhìn thấy cửa hiệu WHO.A.U. Rẽ phải sẽ nhìn thấy quán.
Phòng trà O’sulloc (오설록 티하우스, +82-2-774-5460 (tiếng Hàn) / Giờ mở cửa 9h~22h30 / Thứ Sáu và Thứ Bảy đóng cửa 23h00)
Phòng trà này thuộc quyền quản lý của công ty sản xuất trà xanh hàng đầu Hàn Quốc. Ở đây du khách sẽ nhâm nhi tách trà không khoa trương mà thơm lừng, trong một khung cảnh khiêm nhường, sạch sẽ, ăn kèm với những lát bánh kem đẹp đến nỗi căn một miếng sẽ thấy tiếc khôn lường. Đây là nơi lý tưởng để thư giãn, đặc biệt cho phái nữ. Cappucchino xanh: 4.800 won, tiramisu xanh 4.200 won.
*Tháp Namsan N-Seoul*
Nếu bạn vẫn còn thời gian và năng lượng sau chuyến du hí Myeong-dong, hãy lên taxi tới núi Namsan mất khoảng 5 phút. Lên xe cáp tới tháp N Seoul. Hoàn thành tu sửa từ năm 2005, điểm nhấn của tháp là cảnh đêm Seoul đẹp tuyệt vời. Nếu túi tiền của bạn không đủ chi trả một bữa trên nhà hàng tầng mái, hãy ra ban công tầng một vừa nhắm bia vừa ngắm sao.

*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Trải nghiệm văn hóa truyền thống Seoul nửa ngày*
*Lộ trình: Insa-dong (Ssamziegil) - quán ăn nhà chùa truyền thống Sanchon - Bảo tàng đồ dùng làm bếp và làm bánh tteok - Cố cung Changdeokgung.*
Chương trình trải nghiệm văn hoá Seoul đem đến cho người tham gia cơ hội được ngắm nghía, nghe và trải nghiệm văn hoá truyền thống của Hàn Quốc. Chuyến tham quan khởi hành từ Insa-dong-phố văn hoá truyền thống nổi tiếng của Seoul và điểm du lịch mới nổi Ssamziegil, đến lúc đói bụng thì ghé qua và thưởng thức bữa trưa truyền thống có điểm xuyết món ăn của nhà Phật ở nhà hàng Sanchon. Sau đó hãy nếm thử tteok (bánh gạo Hàn Quốc) và uống trà tráng miệng ở Bảo tàng đồ dùng làm bếp và làm bánh tteok, nơi sẽ cung cấp cho bạn cả một gia tài thông tin về ẩm thực truyền thống của người Hàn. Cuối cùng, bạn sẽ cùng người hướng dẫn du lịch tới tham quan Cố cung Changdeokgung-một trong năm cố cung của Hàn Quốc được UNESCO công nhận là Di sản văn hóa thế giới.
*Tóm tắt lộ trình
Insa-dong, phố văn hóa truyền thống Hàn Quốc - 10h sáng*

Insa-dong là mái nhà của nhiều phòng tranh, cửa hiệu đồ cổ, nhà hàng truyền thống, phòng trà và quầy lưu niệm. Vào cuối năm 2004, khu liên hợp văn hoá Ssamziegil bắt đầu mở cửa. Toà nhà mới khai trương có bốn tầng lầu và hai tầng hầm, trong đó có nhiều cửa hàng trưng bày và kinh doanh tác phẩm nghệ thuật. Kiến trúc toà nhà và những sản phẩm nghệ thuật độc đáo đều mãn nhãn người xem và cũng đồng thời thu hút được ống kính máy ảnh của những người trẻ tuổi và khách du lịch. Đi bộ một vòng Insa-dong và Ssamziegil mất khoảng 1 giờ đồng hồ.
Đi bộ 3 phút
*Thưởng thức món ăn nhà Phật tại Sanchon – 11h*

Sanchon là nhà hàng nổi tiếng nhất Hàn Quốc về ẩm thực chay của Phật giáo. Giá bữa trưa (Từ giữa trưa đến 4h20 chiều là 18.700 won đã bao gồm thuế) và bữa tối (từ 5h chiều đến 10h tối là 31.900 won đã bao gồm thuế) có chênh lệch là do buổi tối có thêm biểu diễn nghệ thuật trên sân khấu. Và tất nhiên, đồ ăn nhà chùa luôn luôn là đồ ăn chay.

Bữa trưa kéo dài khoảng 1 tiếng đồng hồ.

Đi bộ 10 phút
*Bảo tàng đồ dùng làm bếp và làm bánh tteok – 12h30*

Bảo tàng có quán cà phê Jilsiru ở tầng 1 bán bánh gạo Hàn, hay còn gọi là tteok, và trà. Nơi thư thái nhâm nhi trà và bánh tteok này sẽ tiếp thêm sức lực cho bạn. Bạn hãy giữ lại hóa đơn của quán sau khi thanh toán để được vào cửa miễn phí Bảo tàng ở tầng 2. Thời gian tham quan bảo tàng, bao gồm cả nghỉ ngơi uống trà và ăn bánh tteok tùy thuộc vào hoàn cảnh, nhưng trung bình là 40 phút.

Đi bộ 5 phút
*Cố cung Changdeokgung – 1h30 chiều*

Để bảo vệ cố cung được UNESCO liệt vào danh sách Di sản văn hóa thế giới này, khách tham quan chỉ được vào cung nếu đi theo đoàn có hướng dẫn viên. Tour có hướng dẫn bằng tiếng Anh khởi hành vào các mốc 11h30, 1h30 chiều và 3h30 chiều, vì vậy bạn nên kiểm tra thời gian trước khi vào tham quan. Tour cố cung kéo dài khoảng 1 tiếng 20 phút.
*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Ga Sangsu* 

*Một điều tuyệt vời khi sống hay đến thăm Seoul là thành phố thay đổi thường xuyên. Mỗi lần bạn trở lại hay bước ra cửa lại thấy có điều gì đó khác đi. Không thể trở nên buồn chán ở thành phố này. Khi viết về Seoul, động lực viết bài lại là một niềm hạnh phúc khó tả. Một mặt, bạn sẽ không bao giờ thiếu chủ đề để viết; mặt khác, bạn sẽ thường cảm thấy nên viết một bài mới ngay khi vừa hoàn thành bài cũ. Trong một số khu vực, điều này lại càng đúng. Sangsu là một ví dụ. Khi bắt đầu, một nơi đầy khói bụi: đây là bài được viết vào tháng 11; 2 tháng sau, khu vực này có thể chỉ giống với những điều được miêu tả dưới đây mà thôi. Bạn phải đến tận nơi và tự mình quan sát.*
*Những biến chuyển
*
Sangsu nằm tại góc đông nam của khu Hongdae, nhưng để hiểu được chính xác Sangsu đang thay đổi thế nào, hãy dành 1 phút đi qua khu vực phía nam của ga, nơi những thay đổi đang diễn ra, dù lớn hay nhỏ. Về phía đông, Sangsu đang trải qua một công cuộc thay da đổi thịt. Những tấm bạt sọc xanh lá cây, đen, hồng bao lấy những công trường xây dựng và nhiều ngôi nhà, cửa hàng có những đường rạch đỏ chói trên cửa sổ và bên tường nhà viết .... (phá nhà). Về phía Tây, không có điểm gì quá phức tạp cầu kì nhưng chính tại nơi nhìn qua chỉ giống bất kì khu dân cư nào khác tại Seoul lại cho thấy sự ảnh hưởng của trường nghệ thuật, chỉ cách đó vài dãy nhà: hiện tại nhiều cửa hàng xe đạp, đồ vintage cũ, những phòng tranh nhỏ, cửa hàng cà phê đã mọc lên.

*Đầy sự bất ngờ thú vị*

Những khám phá nhỏ như thế này dường như đã trở thành một điều bình thường tại Sangsu, và không thể tìm một nơi nào khác có nhiều điều gây ngạc nhiên thích thú như khu vực ngoài cửa tàu điện ngầm số 1. Cách tốt nhất để thưởng thức hết những nét đẹp của nơi này - và cũng là cách duy nhất, bởi khả năng bạn không còn được chứng kiến những gì xảy ra ngày hôm nay vào sáu tháng sau đó là rất cao - đơn thuần chỉ là đi loanh quanh; quên đi tất cả những dự định bạn đã định ra trước đó và để Sangsu đến với bạn.

Bạn có thể sẽ bước qua một nơi như .... (Ấm trà nóng), nơi hàng trăm loại chén uống trà, đĩa và ấm trà được xếp ngay ngắn trên giá bên cửa sổ của cửa hàng. Một số loại thuộc phong cách đơn giản, chỉ là gốm bình dị, nhưng lại có một số loại là đồ sứ được trang trí bằng những nét vẽ hình gà trống hoặc rồng phượng cầu kì. Những giá trưng bày bên trong cửa hàng xếp đầy những túi trà nhỏ được bọc giấy buộc giây cẩn thận, và mùi hương từ chúng bao trọn lấy cả cửa hàng, mang lại một hương vị dịu dàng và kì lạ của những câu chuyện thần thoại phương Đông .

Bạn cũng thể sẽ bước qua một nơi như Publique, ngay tại góc phố, tiệm bánh mì Pháp nơi những ổ bánh mì đen rắc bột được bày sau cửa sổ cùng những bằng chứng nhận từ các trường dạy làm bánh từ Pháp.

Khi dạo quanh Sangsu, bạn sẽ nhận thấy điểm thu hút nhất của khu vực này: những bức tranh tường đầy màu sắc xuất hiện ở khắp nơi. Những ajumma cách điệu, những chú sói đội mũ phớt và những con vật có 30 mắt sống trong đầm lầy đậu trên những dây nho rừng chỉ là một vài đại diện trong vô số bức vẽ sống động "cư trú" trên những bức tường trong Sangsu.

*Mì mùa đông
*
Nếu việc đi dạo làm bạn nhanh đói thì xung quanh Sangsu sẽ có hàng trăm địa điểm ăn cho bạn lựa chọn, từ những quán ăn bình dân đến những nhà hàng lớn, từ món ăn dân dã Hàn Quốc đến những quan ăn Việt Nam, Mexico hay Nepal.

Một sự lựa chọn tốt, và có lẽ sẽ vẫn còn ở đó thời điểm bạn đọc được bài báo này, là Hakata Bunko, quán mì Nhật Bản đạt tiêu chuẩn Zagat nằm trong một con phố nhỏ. Việc người đến ăn phải xếp hàng chờ đợi đã trở thành chuyện thường thấy, nhưng mì của nhà hàng rất đáng sự chờ đợi. Hakata Bunko phục vụ hai loại mì: với nước dùng từ thịt lợn rất đậm đà và một loại dịu và nhẹ hơn với thịt lợn và thịt gà. Cả 2 loại đều hoàn hảo, mì được nấu vừa chín tới.
Hakata Bunko chỉ có khoảng 4 bàn, nhưng nếu có thể, bạn sẽ muốn chiếm một chỗ ngồi tại quầy bar của quán để quan sát những hoạt động nhộn nhịp trong khu bếp mở ở ngay phía trước bạn. Với chiếc khăn hoa quấn trên đầu và tay áo xắn lên để lộ bắp tay rắn chắc, bếp trưởng nấu mì, rót nước dùng và bày biện món ăn với những động tác điêu luyện tưởng chừng như đã trở thành bản năng, trong khi đó tiếng chào khách bằng tiếng Nhật vẫn vang lên đều đều từ bên ngoài.

Ít nhất đó là những gì đã xảy ra tại Sangsu. Tại một nơi thay đổi nhanh chóng như Sangsu, mọi khả năng điều đó không còn ở tại nơi nó đã từng ở nữa đều có thể xảy ra. Đó là điều làm nên Seoul và làm cho Seoul trở nên thú vị. Bạn sẽ cứ phải quay trở lại mãi, phải làm quen với mọi thứ lại từ đầu và nhớ rằng có một điều về thành phố không thay đổi: đó là nhịp chảy chậm rãi của sông Hàn, sự hào hứng của những em bé, nét hoàn hảo trong một ngày giữa mùa đông của một bát mì nóng trong một izakaya ấm cúng.
_Thông tin cần biết

.... (Ấm trà nóng)

Cửa 1

Phía Bắc Wausan-gil, bên trái Wausan-ro-11-gil
ĐT: (02) 325 1542

Publique

Cửa 1

Bên trái sau khi đi qua Ấm trà nóng
ĐT: (02) 333 6919
Website: blog.naver.com/inbp83

Hakatabunko

Cửa 2

Phía Bắc Wausan-gil, bên phải Dongmak-ro-19-gil, ngay sau bức vẽ ajumma cách điệu
ĐT: (02) 332 7900
_
*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Thưởng thức văn hóa của tầng lớp quý tộc trong xã hội Hàn Quốc xưa* 
*Trong số những thắng cảnh đẹp và lạ nằm rải rác trên sườn núi Namsan ở trung tâm Seoul có Nhà hát Truyền thống Namsan Seoul, một địa điểm biểu diễn nghệ thuật từng đoạt giải thưởng, và có thiết kế thừa hưởng rất nhiều từ kiến trúc gỗ truyền thống của Hàn Quốc và làng Namsangol Hanok nằm giáp ranh - ngôi làng của những ngôi nhà truyền thống.*
Không gian tĩnh mịch của ngôi làng hanok là điều kiện lý tưởng cho “MiSuDa” – một chương trình trải nghiệm văn hóa mà trong đó những người tham gia sẽ được du hành về thời Joseon (1392-1910) trong vai những nhà quý tộc.
*Cái đẹp, tinh túy... và trà*
Trong cái tên “MiSuDa” có một chút chơi chữ. Đây vốn là từ viết tắt của Minyeodeul ui Suda (“Cuộc trò chuyện giữa những cô gái xinh đẹp”), tên của một show truyền hình nổi tiếng trong đó các cô gái xinh đẹp người nước ngoài dùng tiếng Hàn để kể chuyện về chính họ - một chương trình giải trí đã duy trì được chỗ đững vững chãi trong một đất nước mà người dân rất thích thú khi thấy người nước ngoài nói bằng ngôn ngữ của mình.

Tuy vậy, tên của chương trình “MiSuDa” do Nhà hát Truyền thống Namsan Seoul tổ chức lại bắt nguồn từ ba chữ Hán có nghĩa là cái đẹp, tinh túy và trà, ghép lại với nhau thì đọc là “MiSuDa”.
*Trang phục và việc nấu bếp*

Muốn hóa thân thành đấng thượng lưu trước tiên phải ăn vận giống đấng thượng lưu. Những du khách tham gia MiSuDa đầu tiên sẽ được dẫn vào một phòng đầy hanbok để tìm cho mình bộ vừa vặn nhất và giống với quý tộc nhất với sự giúp đỡ của các nhân viên.

Mặc dù đa số quý tộc thời Joseon không bao giờ phải đảm đương công việc nấu nướng, đặc biệt là đàn ông, nhưng chương trình vẫn đưa du khách vào bếp để khám phá nền ẩm thực truyền thống trứ danh của đất nước Hàn Quốc. Thực đơn do chính du khách bắt tay chuẩn bị sẽ thay đổi tùy theo mùa. Thực đơn cho mùa này sẽ là canh bánh gạo cắt dài cho ngày Tết (Seollal) và tương gạo quánh dùng cho cháo đậu đỏ mùa đông.
*Chải chuốt cung cách*

Tiếp theo là học một số nghi lễ truyền thống Nho giáo của Hàn Quốc. Cử chỉ cơ thể là một phần cốt yếu trong xã hội phân chia vai vế của Hàn Quốc thời xưa. Cúi lạy là nghi thức chào hỏi phổ biến ở nhiều nước, và ở Hàn Quốc đó là cử chỉ tối quan trọng cần phải thực hành thuần thục. Đó cũng chính là bài học tiếp theo cho những du khách mặc hanbok.

Học cách ngồi cho đúng cũng không kém phần quan trọng. Hiện này nhiều chuẩn mực đã thay đổi, ví dụ như việc ngồi vắt chân trước mặt người có địa vị cao thời xưa sẽ bị xem là vô lễ.


*    Thưởng thức trà
*
Uống trà, theo truyền thống của người Hàn Quốc, không chỉ để đem lại sự thư thái cho riêng mình người uống. Những tài liệu lịch sử giải thích công dụng, nguồn gốc, phương pháp chuẩn bị và nhiều khía cạnh khác của trà đã trở thành niềm kiêu hãnh của văn hóa Hàn Quốc.

Giờ là lúc người tham gia được tìm hiểu một trong những thú vui tao nhã nhất của người Hàn: lễ trà tổ chức ngay trong hanok. Để làm cho khoảnh khắc này thêm phần đặc biệt, các nhạc công sẽ ngồi quanh phòng trà chơi nhạc theo nghi thức truyền thống.

Âm nhạc, trà và thơ ca truyền thống của Hàn Quốc tạo thành sự kết hợp tuyệt vời, bởi vậy mà một số nhạc sĩ tiên phong đương đại đã cho ra mắt tuyển tập thanh nhạc và nhạc không lời thể loại daak, nghĩa là nhạc phòng trà. MiSuDa đã cho du khách cơ hội được trực tiếp thưởng thức sự hài hòa về âm thanh-hình ảnh-mùi vị này.

Quả thực nhiều giá trị văn hóa của Hàn Quốc ngày nay đã bị “bảo tàng hóa” ít nhiều. Chẳng hạn như rất ít người mặc hanbok trong cuộc sống thường ngày, cư dân làng hanok cũng không còn bao nhiêu. MiSuDa chỉ là một khoảnh khắc ngắn ngủi về thăm lại một thời đại đã lui vào dĩ vãng. Nhưng đó là một chuyến đi vui vẻ, và là một cơ hội được nhấm nháp hương vị cuộc sống tươi đẹp ngày xưa. Ít nhất là đối với giới quý tộc.



*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Ăn nhẹ ở Seoul* 

*Tiệm bánh Retro Oven*
Tiệm bánh yêu thích của tôi ở Seoul vừa chuyển sang nhà mới, nhưng chất lượng và cung cách phục vụ của họ không hề thay đổi. Ông chủ Pak Cheol-woo là một thợ nướng bánh bẩm sinh: ông ấy rất khiêm nhường, cần cù và tỉ mỉ. Mỗi ổ, mỗi lát bánh mỳ đi ra từ lò nướng của ông đều là một kiệt tác – chứ không chỉ là một nhúm bột mỳ nhân bản. Bánh mỳ nông thôn giòn tan của ông thách thức tất cả các loại sandwich thịt béo ngậy, còn bánh mỳ ciabatta vừa bóc giấy gói ra là muốn ăn ngấu nghiến. Ngôi sao của tiệm bánh là bánh gậy mềm kiểu Đức, bánh sừng bò và ổ bánh nhân sô cô la rất nhiều lớp (bánh của tôi là 29 lớp), bông và rất ngậy bơ. À, họ còn rất hào phóng nữa. Nếu bạn còn nấn ná, họ sẽ cho bạn thử hết loại bánh này đến loại bánh khác, tất cả đều ngon khó tả.

*Tráng miệng với đậu phụ Kaiseki ở Kyotofu
*
Tráng miệng bằng đậu phụ nghe như một loại thực phẩm sức khỏe thử nghiệm thất bại thảm hại, nhưng một khi bạn có gan mở tiệm tráng miệng ngay cạnh The Spice and Passion 5 của Edward Kwon, hẳn là không thể giỡn chơi. Kyotofu chính là kẻ thách thức đó. Món tráng miệng của kaiseki (một bữa ăn Nhật) sẽ khiến bạn phải thay đổi ý kiến. Đậu phụ trộn với kuromitsu (mật ong đen của Nhật) ăn như bánh ngọt loại ngon, và tôi không thể tin được thứ kem vừng đen mịn và ngậy này được làm từ sữa đậu nành. Trà xanh (matcha) kem cháy (crème brulee) mang lượng caffeine tương đương một hớp espresso nhưng nhẹ nhàng, tinh tế hơn. Mọi thứ gần như hoàn hảo, trừ loại bánh phô mai yuzucó bề mặt lỗ rỗ và nham nhám, không đều (lần sau, tôi sẽ gọi món khác thay thế). Ngoài ra còn có sô cô la ít béo cũng khá vừa miệng.

    Tiệm bánh yêu thích của tôi ở Seoul vừa chuyển sang nhà mới, nhưng chất lượng và cung cách phục vụ của họ không hề thay đổi. Ông chủ Pak Cheol-woo là một thợ nướng bánh bẩm sinh: ông ấy rất khiêm nhường, cần cù và tỉ mỉ. Mỗi ổ, mỗi lát bánh mỳ đi ra từ lò nướng của ông đều là một kiệt tác – chứ không chỉ là một nhúm bột mỳ nhân bản. Bánh mỳ nông thôn giòn tan của ông thách thức tất cả các loại sandwich thịt béo ngậy, còn bánh mỳ ciabatta vừa bóc giấy gói ra là muốn ăn ngấu nghiến. Ngôi sao của tiệm bánh là bánh gậy mềm kiểu Đức, bánh sừng bò và ổ bánh nhân sô cô la rất nhiều lớp (bánh của tôi là 29 lớp), bông và rất ngậy bơ. À, họ còn rất hào phóng nữa. Nếu bạn còn nấn ná, họ sẽ cho bạn thử hết loại bánh này đến loại bánh khác, tất cả đều ngon khó tả.

*Tráng miệng với đậu phụ Kaiseki ở Kyotofu*

Tráng miệng bằng đậu phụ nghe như một loại thực phẩm sức khỏe thử nghiệm thất bại thảm hại, nhưng một khi bạn có gan mở tiệm tráng miệng ngay cạnh The Spice and Passion 5 của Edward Kwon, hẳn là không thể giỡn chơi. Kyotofu chính là kẻ thách thức đó. Món tráng miệng của kaiseki (một bữa ăn Nhật) sẽ khiến bạn phải thay đổi ý kiến. Đậu phụ trộn với kuromitsu (mật ong đen của Nhật) ăn như bánh ngọt loại ngon, và tôi không thể tin được thứ kem vừng đen mịn và ngậy này được làm từ sữa đậu nành. Trà xanh (matcha) kem cháy (crème brulee) mang lượng caffeine tương đương một hớp espresso nhưng nhẹ nhàng, tinh tế hơn. Mọi thứ gần như hoàn hảo, trừ loại bánh phô mai yuzucó bề mặt lỗ rỗ và nham nhám, không đều (lần sau, tôi sẽ gọi món khác thay thế). Ngoài ra còn có sô cô la ít béo cũng khá vừa miệng.

*Vũ khí chống lại cái lạnh*

Cái lạnh mùa đông sẽ không còn dọa dẫm được ai khi trên tay bạn là bát canh kim chi hầm (kimchi jjigae) nóng hổi. Nhà hàng yêu thích của tôi là Omori Jjigae, nổi tiếng với kimchi cực chua hai năm tuổi. Kimchi để lâu thường mang vị hăng nhẹ cũng như rượu Chianti lâu năm thì thấm mùi tiêu. Hãy tới và thử ở Jjigae Alley phía sau Pagoda Building. Nếu bạn tới vào bữa sáng, bát cơm của bạn sẽ có thêm quả trứng: bữa sáng của nhà vô địch!

    Ăn rẻ: Gà cốc ở Hong Cup

Một cốc đầy viên gà rán không xương với khoai tây chiên viên giòn và bánh gạo nướng? Ở Hong Cup – Hongdae, Kim Ji-yeon sẵn sàng phục vụ. Nước chấm gia truyền, bia lạnh và không khí ấm cúng phù hợp cho bữa ăn đêm nhẹ nhàng với bạn bè. Còn giá cả thì sao? Chỉ 2.000 won một cốc gà cỡ nhỏ, bia cũng 2.000 won – bạn còn có thể gọi thêm 1.000 won soju để pha với bia thành somaek (thứ đồ uống kết hợp giữa soju và bia). Trong menu còn có gà kết hợp pho mát cứng giá 3.000 won – lần sau nhất định tôi phải gọi món này.

Cái lạnh mùa đông sẽ không còn dọa dẫm được ai khi trên tay bạn là bát canh kim chi hầm (kimchi jjigae) nóng hổi. Nhà hàng yêu thích của tôi là Omori Jjigae, nổi tiếng với kimchi cực chua hai năm tuổi. Kimchi để lâu thường mang vị hăng nhẹ cũng như rượu Chianti lâu năm thì thấm mùi tiêu. Hãy tới và thử ở Jjigae Alley phía sau Pagoda Building. Nếu bạn tới vào bữa sáng, bát cơm của bạn sẽ có thêm quả trứng: bữa sáng của nhà vô địch!

*Ăn rẻ: Gà cốc ở Hong Cup*

Một cốc đầy viên gà rán không xương với khoai tây chiên viên giòn và bánh gạo nướng? Ở Hong Cup – Hongdae, Kim Ji-yeon sẵn sàng phục vụ. Nước chấm gia truyền, bia lạnh và không khí ấm cúng phù hợp cho bữa ăn đêm nhẹ nhàng với bạn bè. Còn giá cả thì sao? Chỉ 2.000 won một cốc gà cỡ nhỏ, bia cũng 2.000 won – bạn còn có thể gọi thêm 1.000 won soju để pha với bia thành somaek (thứ đồ uống kết hợp giữa soju và bia). Trong menu còn có gà kết hợp pho mát cứng giá 3.000 won – lần sau nhất định tôi phải gọi món này.



_Retro Oven

- Địa chỉ: Gangnam-gu, Nonhyeon-dong 254-22

- Điện thoại: (02)544-9045

- Hướng dẫn đi lại: xuống ga Gangnam-gu Office, đường số 7, cửa ra số 2, quay đầu lại, đi tới hết đường thì rẽ trái. Đi bộ khoảng 5 phút đến 7-Eleven thì rẽ trái. Tiệm bánh nằm ở góc, ngay cạnh GS25.

- Giá: 2.000 – 10.000 won/cái.
Kyotofu

- Địa chỉ: Yongsan-gu, Hannam-dong 682-1

- Điện thoại: (02)749-1488

- Hướng dẫn đi lại: Xuống ga Hangangjin, đường số 6, cửa số 3

- Giá: 10.000 – 30.000 won/người
Omori Jjigae

- Đia chỉ: Jongno-gu, Gwansu-dong 160-4

- Điện thoại: (02)265-5039

Tra cứu các địa điểm khác ở Seoul trên ＊오모리찌개-한국인의맛＊ (trang web bằng tiếng Hàn)

- Hướng dẫn đi lại: Cửa hàng ở Jongno nằm ở trong ngõ giữa YBM Sisa và YBM e4u. Xe bus số 143 sẽ đưa bạn tới ngay trước cửa tiệm.

- Giá: ~5.000 won/người
Hong Cup

- Địa chỉ: Mapo-gu, Seogyo-dong 365-16

- Điện thoại: 070-8777-9158

- Hướng dẫn đi lại: xuống ga Đại học Hongik, đường số 2 và AREX, cửa ra số 9 (trước kia là cửa số 5). Rẽ trái. Đến đường chính thì rẽ phải và đi tiếp. Qua đường và rẽ trái ở ngõ nhỏ cạnh Tony Moly. Đi bộ khoảng 2 phút thì sẽ tìm thấy quán ở bên tay trái.

- Giá: 2.000 – 4.000 won/người
_
*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Nơi mua sắm trước chuyến leo núi tại Seoul* 

*Những buổi chiều Chủ Nhật giữa mùa thu là thời điểm các ngọn núi ở Seoul thở than dưới sức nặng của hàng trăm hàng nghìn người leo núi. Giống như chơi gôn, ở Hàn Quốc, leo núi cũng là bộ môn thể thao đòi hỏi người tham gia phải sắm cho mình quần áo và phụ kiện có chất lượng càng cao càng tốt. Những cửa hàng bách hóa, những dãy siêu thị lớn, những nhà buôn bán lẻ hay các khu chợ tiểu thương luôn chất đầy các sản phẩm leo núi, từ những đôi giày thể thao cơ bản đến cả những công cụ leo núi đá chuyên dụng. Tuy nhiên, SEOUL có đôi chút lời khuyên về những nơi mua sắm đồ leo núi với giá cả tốt nhất tại thành phố này.*

*Chợ Dongdaemun – Nơi mua sắm bình dân*

Trải dọc theo dòng Cheonggyecheon xung quanh khu vực Dongdaemun là một dãy các khu chợ, và theo trưởng nhóm Câu lạc bộ Leo núi Seoul Kim Chang-dae, đây là nơi tốt nhất để bạn mua sắm các thiết bị leo núi có chất lượng tốt với giá cả khá hời.

Bắt đầu từ Ga Dongdaemun, Đường số 4, Cổng ra số 8, bạn hãy đi xuống phía Tây tới các cửa hàng xếp dọc con đường men theo dòng sông Cheonggyecheon. Chỉ sau năm phút, bạn sẽ thấy của hàng Hyeondae Sanak (현대산악; 02-2273-6830) ở phía tay phải. Cửa hàng nhỏ này cung cấp khá nhiều mặt hàng: giày leo núi, ủng, ba lô và các phụ kiện khác. Mua ở đây bạn sẽ được giảm giá 30% so với giá ghi trên mác của sản phẩm.

Đi xuống thêm một chút nữa theo hướng Tây cùng dãy cửa hàng này là của hàng Jongro Sanak (종로산악; 02-2279-7637; www.jrsports.net). Các nhân viên ở đây khá thân thiện và có kinh nghiệm với những khách hàng nước ngoài. Chủ cửa hàng cho biết những người leo núi ở Seoul thích những đôi giày leo núi mềm hơn và có độ bám chặt cao hơn để dễ dàng vượt qua các tảng đá mòn hay các mặt đá mở vốn hay gặp ở Seoul. Jongro Sanak cũng khá đa dạng các sản phẩm ba lô và giày leo núi cho cả người Hàn Quốc và khách nước ngoài (đặc biệt là khách Mỹ đi số 5-10), đồng thời cũng cung câp khá nhiều các mặt hàng quần áo, phụ kiện và các thiết bị leo núi chuyên dụng. Jongro Sanak cũng giảm giá khá tốt, đặc biệt là với giày leo núi và ba lô.

*Đồ hiệu*

Nếu đi xuống thêm một chút theo hướng Tây là cửa hàng Blackyak (02-2272-1818), một trong những thương hiệu chính về đồ leo núi của Hàn Quốc, xếp sau nó là đối thủ cạnh tranh nội địa với thương hiệu Redface (02-2264-8008). Redface là một thương hiệu dành cho các sản phẩm đa dạng màu sắc với giá cả hợp lý và luôn giảm giá 20% cho các mặt hàng.

Khi bạn đến nơi giao nhau với cây cầu phía bên trái Cheonggyecheon, hãy rẽ phải. Bạn sẽ đến cửa hàng Echoroba (02-2264-5777), một thương hiệu khác của Hàn Quốc cung cấp những đôi ủng leo núi Hanwag chất lượng cao của Đức. Giá cả cho các sản phẩm này khoảng từ 300.000 won trở lên. Chủ của hàng cũng cho biết miếng lót giày của họ có thể dùng tốt trong 10 năm.

Hãy rẽ phải tại góc tiếp theo, đối diện với cổng vào Chợ Kwangjang là một con đường nhỏ có nhiều cửa hàng, trong đó có các cửa hàng bày bán các nhãn hiệu đồ leo núi Hàn Quốc và quốc tế cao cấp. Cửa hàng bán sản phẩm Millet, một nhãn hiệu của Pháp (02-2265-4255) có nhiều mặt hàng chất lượng tốt với giá cả phải chăng.

Ngoài ra còn có cửa hàng Snow Peak (02-2269-6234), cửa hàng của Nhật mới mở cửa với khá nhiều sản phẩm hợp thời trang như Nepa và Keen cùng nhiều nhãn hiệu khác. Cũng có thể kể đến cửa hàng chuyên bán giày leo núi chuyên dụng K2 (02-2279-5705), cửa hàng nhãn hiệu Arc’teryx cao cấp của Canada (02-2266-2513; Arc'teryx), nhãn hiệu Mammut của Thụy Sĩ (02-2272-8870); nhãn hiệu Nepa của Italia (02-2272-6234) và nhãn hiệu Eider của Pháp.

Quay lại và ra khỏi khu chợ nhỏ đó và rẽ phải, bạn sẽ đến Cổng ra số 6 nhà ga Jongno 5-ga (Đường số 5). Tuy nhiên, SEOUL khuyên bạn trước tiên nên qua đường và đi đến khu hành lang trung tâm của Chợ Kwangjang, nơi bán khá nhiều đồ ăn nóng và makgeolli (bia gạo) ngon mà lại rẻ.

Kim Chang-dae cũng chia sẻ rằng khách hàng chỉ nên đến đây mua sắm vào chiều thứ Bảy, khi mà chợ bớt nhộn nhịp hơn thường ngày và hãy nhớ mẹo nhỏ này nhé: khi đã trả giá xong, hãy hỏi xin thêm một đôi tất miễn phí. Gần như lúc nào các chủ cửa hàng cũng đồng ý với đề nghị này.


*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Xứ sở của tuyết* 


*Khi bà chúa Đông gõ cửa, tuyết bắt đầu rơi, người người đi trượt tuyết, ai không trượt tuyết thì đi mua sắm. Một số người khác sẽ lên tàu đi về hướng Đông.*
Chẳng phải đi xe khách tới biển Đông sẽ thuận tiện hơn nhiều sao? Nhưng với những con người lãng mạn, đi tàu thong dong qua những vách núi và những thung lũng phủ tuyết là một thú vui không thể cưỡng lại được. Không khí bằng lặng, ấm áp, trên tay một chiếc cốc nóng, nhìn ra ngoài cửa sổ, khung cảnh mùa đông lộng lẫy kỳ ảo lướt qua trước mắt. Những đôi tình nhân cười khúc khích, những người đi "phượt" một mình thì đắm chìm trong những suy nghĩ, ánh mắt vẫn không rời khỏi khoảng không mờ ảo, lung linh.

*Đón ngày mới ở ga Jeongdongjin*
Người lên tàu đi đón tuyết ngồn ngộn, công ty đường sắt Hàn Quốc KORAIL cũng vận hành thêm vài tuyến, có tuyến đi về hướng Đông (lên núi Taebaeksan và ra biển Đông), có tuyến xuôi về miền Nam với đích ngắm là đỉnh núi tuyết Daegyusan nổi tiếng.

Một trong những chuyến tàu bán vé chạy nhất là chuyến ra bờ biển Đông, nơi ngắm mặt trời mọc lý tưởng nhất nhì cả nước. Tàu chạy chủ yếu vào ban đêm nên cảnh hai bên tàu chỉ là màn đen sầm sì. Bù lại khi đến nơi, trước mắt bạn sẽ là cảnh mặt trời đỏ hỏn ngoi lên qua mặt biển, bờ cát và những phiến đá – cảnh mà ắt hẳn người Hàn nào cũng muốn được tận mắt chứng kiến một lần trong đời.

Ga Jeongdongjin đã được ghi lại trong sách kỷ lục Guiness là ga nằm gần biển nhất trên thế giới, mà thực tế, ga được xây ngay trên bãi biển. Ga Jeongdongjin mở cho khách du lịch tàu từ năm 1962. Do trong vùng có nhiều mỏ than, ga Jeongdongjin trở thành một điểm nút giao thông quan trọng cho đến đầu thập kỷ 90 khi ngành công nghiệp khai thác khoáng sản bị tụt hậu, ga cũng đồng thời bị bỏ hoang. Năm 1995, ga tàu này xuất hiện trong phim truyền hình "Hourglass" khiến nó hồi sinh trở thành một điểm du lịch hút khách.

Và như thế, ga Jeongdongjin đã không còn như ngày xưa. Người đông như cây rừng, đặc biệt là ngày 1 tháng 1. Nếu giả như chỉ có mình bạn, ngắm mặt trời mọc hẳn sẽ thi vị hơn gấp bội. Các cặp tình nhân càng muốn thế. Đẹp nhất là nơi mấy cây thông nghiêng ngả vì gió cạnh băng ghế đá ngồi im lìm cách nhà ga không xa là mấy – những gì trơ trọi còn lại của Jeongdongjin một thời xa xưa.

    Hoa tuyết may mắn

Núi Taebaeksan (núi trắng vĩ đại) có tên gọi như vậy là nhờ độ cao 1,567m của núi và là nơi có tuyết rơi dày nhất nước Hàn. Tuyết, băng đá và gió quện lại trên cây cối của đỉnh núi tạo thành một kiệt tác thiên nhiên mà tiếng Hàn gọi là nunkkot (hoa tuyết). Cảnh vật làm mê hoặc lòng người. Núi Taebaeksan còn là một trong những núi thiêng nhất nước Hàn vì núi gắn liền với truyền thuyết khai sinh nước Hàn; vì vậy, trên đỉnh núi có đặt một bàn thờ lớn xứng tầm với ngọn núi.

KORAIL mở chuyến tàu mùa đông đặc biệt tới núi Taebaeksan. Chuyến đi ba tiếng cập bến ga Mindungsan nằm ngay dưới chân núi quả là không uổng phí khi hai bên thân tàu của các du khách là những thung lũng nối tiếp thung lũng, lởm chởm, gồ ghề của một vùng đồi núi đầy gió tuyết của nước Hàn. Đến gần trưa thì xuống ga Mindungsan, đi xe bus tới công viên vùng núi Taebaksan, nơi du khách có thể leo núi, chơi các trò chơi mùa đông, hoặc ngắm cảnh chờ tàu ngược về Seoul.

Những tàu khác đưa du khách về các ga bé hơn đóng ở phía Đông núi Taebaeksan, trong đó có ga Chujeon là ga cao nhất nước Hàn – nằm ở vị trí 855m trên mực nước biển. Nơi đây núi non trùng điệp và ít dân cư sinh sống, mùa đông tuyết rơi phủ kín cả một vùng. Con tàu từ từ lết bánh cho các khách du lịch tự đầm mình trong khung cảnh mượt mà như một chiếc chăn tuyết.






*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Bến xe buýt Đông Seoul* 

*Vừa bước ra cửa 3 và cửa 4 của ga Gangbyeon đã thấy dấu vết của sự nhộn nhịp. Nửa tá quầy ăn nhanh xếp hàng trên lối đi xả những đám hơi nước mù mịt vào bầu không khí mùa đông, trước mặt là những người tay lăm lăm điếu thuốc, so vai vì lạnh, tay còn lại giữ chặt cái tay nắm của chiếc va li. Sau khi dụi tắt đầu thuốc, họ quay lại thẳng tiến đến tòa nhà đồ sộ sơn màu trắng – bến xe Dong Seoul, nơi mà từ đó chỉ vài phút sau sẽ đưa họ tạm xa thành phố hưởng cuối tuần.*
Bến xe Dong Seoul, hay thường gọi là Bến xe phía Đông Seoul, có chức năng cơ bản là điều tiết các tuyến xe buýt đi về hướng đông và hướng bắc của thành phố, nhưng ngoài ra cũng vận hành các chuyến xe đường dài đi đến khắp các tỉnh nằm trong đất liền của cả nước. Dù bạn muốn đi ra biển Sokcho hay đi leo núi Jirisan, sẽ có chuyến xe đưa bạn tới nơi.

Phía trong bến xe, các ô cửa bán vé quây kín hành lang trung tâm, là nơi người ra người vào, từ những thanh niên độ tuổi hai mươi cầm ván trượt tuyết đến các nhà sư choàng áo xám từ đầu đến chân quàng theo cái túi nải chọn màu cho hợp với cách ăn vận. Hai cánh hành lang chính tiếp nối với hàng dài các cửa hiệu bán các thứ đồ cần thiết cho du lịch vào phút cuối trước khi lên xe như thuốc thang, quầy báo, các shop hành lý. Ngoài ra cũng có vô số các cửa hàng tạp hóa có mặt tiền không được rộng rãi cho lắm nên phải bày biện hàng hóa ra ngoài cho bắt mắt khách qua đường. Hệ quả là ở các cửa hàng này, hàng hóa buộc với nhau chặt ních đến nỗi không tìm thấy kệ hay giá ở đâu cả - các túi khoai tây rán và các hộp bánh quy chất cạnh bánh gạo và cam, trước mặt treo đầy các dây mực khô và cả đồ chơi trẻ em.

Nếu bạn còn rảnh rang, ra cầu thang để khám phá. Dưới tầng hầm là các quán ăn Hàn Quốc và quán Trung Quốc, một phòng bi-da, một quán bar và thậm chí là một cửa hiệu bán xì gà. Trên tầng, từ tầng hai đến tầng bốn là nơi bán đồ ăn, với một hiệu sách, hiệu truyện tranh, một quán cà phê, sau đó là đến khu vực giải trí với một loạt trò chơi điện tử hai nút đơn giản và một bốt karaoke cho hai người giá chỉ 500 won một bài.

Phía xa xa một chái của bến xe, trong ánh sáng tối mờ mờ là mấy cột điện thoại công cộng lỗi thời đã rỉ ngoét. Ở một đất nước mà tỷ lệ sở hữu một chiếc điện thoại di động là 93%, sự có mặt của những bốt điện thoại này là một sự lạc hậu, thế nhưng đối với một bộ phận dân số, thứ máy móc cũ kỹ ấy vẫn còn một chỗ đứng quan trọng. Anh quân nhân đang tại ngũ càu nhàu vì không được sự dụng điện thoại trong doanh trại. Đến kỳ nghỉ phép, anh muốn được gia đình ra đón, hoặc anh muốn được bạn gái ra đón, anh không còn cách nào khác ngoài việc nhờ vả chiếc điện thoại công cộng. Chúng tôi quan sát một binh nhì vừa xuống xe, sắc mặt hãy còn phờ phạc, liên tục nhét xu vào các máy điện thoại, quay số, rồi lại quay số rồi cuối cùng cũng nối được máy sau lần thử thứ năm.

* Techno Mart – mười tầng bán tất cả các loại đồ điện tử trên đời*

Đối với những người chúng ta, những con người không làm nghĩa vụ quân sự, tất cả những mơ ước về công nghệ, tất cả những món đồ liên quan đến điện thoại và nhiều thứ khác, đều có thể tìm thấy ở Techno Mart phía bên kia đường. Nối liền với cửa 1 và cửa 2 của ga Gangbyeon, Techno Mart có nhiều điểm tương đồng với Chợ điện tử Yongsan, chỉ khác là ở đây tất cả đều chứa trong một tòa nhà. Tầng B2 dành cho LotteMart, trong khi đó tầng B1 và tầng một là nhà của quần áo, trang sức, giầy dép và các loại kính.

Lên đến tầng hai, phần “techno” của khu mua sắm bắt đầu hé mở. Tầng hai và tầng ba bán hàng điện tử sản xuất trong nước, từ lò nướng đến ti vi hay ghế mát xa, còn tầng bốn và tầng năm chuyên về hàng ngoại nhập. Ở đây hàng hóa cũng rất đa dạng, có thể tìm thấy đèn, bàn là, máy ảnh, máy chiếu. Điện thoại và máy tính chiếm trọn hai tầng lầu, tầng sáu và tầng bảy, còn tầng tám đến lượt phụ kiện máy tính và đồ dùng cho các game thủ. Ở chính giữa là một cầu thang máy bằng kính trong suốt cho bạn cái nhìn toàn cảnh về cả trung tâm thương mại.

Trên tầng mười và cũng là tầng chót của Techno Mart là Gangbyeon CGV – rạp chiếu phim tổ hợp đa chức năng đầu tiên của nước Hàn. Trong lúc chờ giờ phim, bạn có thể ghé qua khu vực bói toán kế bên nơi bạn có thể tham vấn vận mệnh của mình từ một trong số những người giải bài tarot ngồi ở một trong năm quầy được thắp sáng bằng đèn chụp nằm sát nhau dọc hành lang. Tất nhiên, biết trước kết cục sẽ khiến sự thú vị giảm đi một nửa.

Nếu bạn muốn nghỉ chân sau khi mua sắm hoặc đang mơ màng đến một bữa tối trước khi xem phim, tầng chín của Techno Mart là thiên đường của nhà hàng và các quán cà phê. Đó cũng nơi bạn có thể bước ra Sky Park, một ban công lớn mở ra ngoài trời và nhìn sang sông Hàn. Gangbyeon có nghĩa là “bờ sông”, sân ga của nơi này cho bạn góc nhìn tuyệt đẹp ra dòng sông, cũng như Jamsil, Cầu Olympic và vùng lân cận cùng tên.

*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc*

----------


## haianh.lenam

MATA– phòng vé máy bay chuyên sâu tuyến quốc Tế đi Hàn Quốc , đặc biệt ve may bay Ha Noi Seoul, ve may bay Ha Noi Busan . Chúng tôi với đội ngũ nhân viên lâu năm cùng thế mạnh cung cấp ve may bay Ha Noi Seoul, ve may bay Ha Noi Busan hàng ngày sẽ giúp quý khách hoàn toàn yên tâm về chất lượng phục vụ cùng sự tận tình cao nhất trước, trong và sau chuyến bay.
Thông tin chi tiết ve may bay Ha Noi Seoul, ve may bay Ha Noi Busan mời các bạn gọi đến SDT: 0928.33.00.33 để được tư vấn

----------


## quynhhuong89

*47 giờ: Từ đảo Geoje-do tới thành phố Tongyeong* 

*Lần đầu tiên tới Geoje-do, tôi đã bị khuất phục. Lên tàu ở Busan, xuống tàu ở Okpo, đi bộ lên nhà nghỉ trên sườn đồi, rồi không bao giờ đi đâu nữa. Không phải là vì Okpo là xứ sở thần tiên Shangri-la có sức mạnh diệu kỳ khiến hai bàn chân con người ta không muốn rời đi, mà bởi vì khi không có những vật hai bánh hay bốn bánh ấy, tôi đã chính thức bị cô lập trên hòn đảo lớn thứ hai của nước Hàn.*

Vì vậy trước khi tôi thẳng tiến đến cây cầu Geoga nối liền Busan với Geoje, tôi đã quyết tâm biến hòn đảo thành sân chơi thỏa thích cho chính mình. Trong nỗ lực tìm hiểu thông tin, tôi chỉ tìm thấy những gì tôi đã biết sẵn. Cuốn sách dẫn đường My Lonely Planet nói rằng: “Muốn tới được những nơi quý báu của hòn đảo một cách dễ dàng thì cần phải có xe ô tô”. Wikitravel còn khiến người ta nản chí hơn: “Đối với người du lịch, các phương tiện công cộng ở Geoje đều là cực hình, thô sơ và chẳng có gì cả.”

Đó đều là nói vu cả. Nếu đã lên kế hoạch tỉ mỉ, bạn sẽ có một tour đảo trọn vẹn với núi xanh, thú điền viên trên lưng ngựa ở những ngôi làng rải rác trong vịnh, và các bãi biển đượm cát không một bóng ô tô. Bạn cũng có thể điền thêm thành phố cảng lân cận Tongyeong – trận địa của cuộc thủy chiến huy hoàng nhất trong lịch sử đất nước Hàn Quốc và là thành phố chủ nhà của công viên hàng hải quốc gia – vào lịch trình của chuyến đi.

Chắn chắn việc tiếp cận hòn đảo sẽ dễ dàng hơn nhiều nếu bạn có trong tay một chiếc ô tô, nhưng nếu không có ô tô thì việc di chuyển cũng không phải là không thể. Sau đây là cách tôi chiến đấu với gã khổng lồ Goliath, tức là hệ thống giao thông công cộng ì ạch của hòn đảo, với chỉ một tấm thẻ giao thông T-Money.

*Thứ sáu*
*    6 giờ tối*

*1. Khung cảnh của khoa học viễn tưởng*

Tựa như bạn đang đững giữa trường quay của thiên phẩm Tron hay Star Wars vậy. Đến thăm cây cầu Geoga trị giá 2 tỷ đô la Mỹ trong lúc trời nhá nhem tối để chứng kiến một trong những hình ảnh khó quên của nước Hàn. Cây cầu/đường hầm được cấu tạo bởi hai cây cầu dây văng dài tổng cộng 4,5km, cùng với 3,7km đường hầm ở độ sâu tận 48m dưới mặt nước biển, khiến đây trở thành một trong những đường hầm dài nhất và sâu nhất trên thế giới. Lên xe buýt số 31 (vé 1.100 won) từ ga Gohyeon tới Yuho, hoặc lái xe men theo đường trên cao để chụp được một góc nhìn cận cảnh. Thời gian đẹp nhất trong ngày để chiêm ngưỡng thắng cảnh này là vào lúc chạng vạng khi đèn đường mới lên

*Thứ bảy*
*    10 giờ sáng

2. Cảnh đẹp số 2*
Lên tour du thuyền tới “Cảnh đẹp quốc gia số 2” để đến nơi các vách đá lởm chởm, dựng đứng – Đảo Haegeumgang. Ở đó, bạn sẽ đến Hang Chữ Thập (Cross Cave), nơi các phiến đá tự xếp thành hình chữ thập. Cuốn sổ tay du lịch của tôi thì gọi đó là “tuyệt phẩm của Tạo hóa.” Thật là xứng đáng với số tiền bỏ ra. Tour thuyền không khác gì một chuyến phiêu lưu thực thụ, vì thuyền chúng tôi không ngần ngại đi thẳng vào giữa trận địa núi đá.

*11 giờ sáng

3. Địa Trung Hải của Hàn Quốc
*
Một trong những thắng cảnh lớn nhất của Goeje-do là Vườn Bách thảo Oedo-Botania. Nơi đây mang diện mạo của một khu vườn Địa Trung Hải, được hoàn thiện bởi những bức tượng đá hoa cương, các biệt thự mái ngói đỏ và các cột nhà theo kiểu Rômăng. Ngay cả những ai sẵn không có hứng thú với vườn bách thảo cũng phải trầm trồ trước những bức tượng và ngỡ ngàng trước góc nhìn tuyệt đẹp từ bờ hiên của các quán cà phê. Tour du thuyền cập bến cả Haegeumgang và Oedo (16.000 won) kéo dài 2 giờ 20 phút.

*2 giờ chiều

4. Hóa thành Harry Potter*

Đi bộ từ bến phà Oedo xuống một chút là đến Đồi Gió (Windy Hill). Lý do tại sao nơi này nổi tiếng nằm ngoài tầm hiểu biết của tôi. Sách vở địa phương khăng khăng cho rằng đây là “nơi ta hóa thành phù thủy nhìn ra đại dương”. Không may là tôi đã không biến thành phù thủy, nếu chuyện đó xảy ra, hẳn sẽ rất hay ho. Nhưng rốt cuộc tất cả những gì tôi có thể nói cho bạn chỉ là, đây là một quả đồi, quả đồi này có nhiều gió và có một chiếc cối xay gió giả. Vậy thôi.

Ở bên kia quả đồi là bãi biển Hammok. Đây không hẳn là bãi biển nổi tiếng nhất của hòn đảo, nhưng lại có vỉa đá nhô ra thích hợp cho các chuyến picnic hoặc chỉ đơn thuần một cuốc ngả lưng thư giãn giữa một bên là núi, còn bên kia là biển. Cả hai nơi đều miễn phí. Và đừng quên đem theo đũa thần.

*    4 giờ chiều

5. Nhà tù*

Đầu những năm 1950, Geoje-do là nơi giam giữ của chừng 170.000 tù nhân trong Chiến tranh Triều Tiên. Đa số là người Bắc Triều Tiên, nhưng cũng có đến 20.000 người Trung Quốc. Trại tù đóng cửa năm 1953 và sau đó được cải tạo thành viện bảo tàng/công viên vào năm 1997 (vé vào cửa 3.000 won, điện thoại 055-639-8125). Rất nhiều hiện vật mô phỏng kích cỡ thật của bản gốc, người tham quan có thể đi qua. Ví dụ như mô hình lều trại với đủ bộ lều bạt, dây thép gai, đài quan sát, phòng sinh hoạt chung và nhiều thứ khác
.
*Chủ Nhật*
*    10 giờ sáng

6. Kho báu đất cảng*

Tongyeong là điểm đến đương nhiên có tên trong bất cứ tour lịch sử nào của nước Hàn. Đây là nơi người anh hùng Yi Sun-sin đã chỉ huy đoàn quân trên biển chống lại quân Nhật trong Trận chiến Đảo Hansan năm 1592. Một mô hình nổi của con “tàu rùa” được coi là tân tiến lúc bấy giờ hiện được neo ở Cảng Gangguan của thành phố (miễn phí). Sau đó là lúc lang thang trong các ngõ chợ cá tươi. Đi xe buýt từ ga Gohyeon tới Tongyeong (3.000 won, 30 phút, xe chạy cả ngày), rồi di chuyển từ Tongyeong tới Cảng Gangguan bằng xe buýt thành phố (1.100 won, 10 phút) hoặc taxi (7.000 won).


*  1 giờ chiều

7. Hương vị nhà thờ*

Cuộc hội ngộ của những kẻ cuồng tín món cá sống. Một nhà thờ lớn mới phục vụ hải sản tươi sống, có tên là Quán cá sống Kyoung Dong, hay hoetjib (Điện thoại: 055-648-5489). Nằm dọc kênh Tongyeong (15 phút đi bộ từ chỗ “tàu rùa”), cách đường hầm dưới biển vài đoạn đường, nhà hàng khiêm nhường này là một trong những nơi có hoedeopbap hảo hạng nhất Hàn Quốc (12.000 won). Bạn chưa nghe thấy món này bao giờ ư? Vậy hãy thử tưởng tượng ra một bát đầy lá vừng cắt nhỏ, hành thái hạt lựu, cà rốt, rau diếp và gim, hay tảo biển khô. Thêm vào chút cá tươi, cơm, một ít sốt chojang đỏ, hạt vừng và vài lát táo rồi rưới thêm một bát canh hàu (3.000 won). Nếu ngọc trai có vị, thì đó chính là đây.
*    5 giờ chiều

8. Góc nhìn tỷ won
*
Tưởng tượng cả dải núi bị nước biển nuốt gần trọn, chỉ để lại vô số các đỉnh núi nhô lên khỏi mặt nước. Cảnh tượng đó chính là Công viên Hàng hải Quốc gia Hallyeo. Hay mường tượng ra bản thân đứng trên đỉnh núi ngắm mặt trời lặn sau những hòn đảo dàn hàng ngang phía dưới tầm mắt. Một màn kết đáng giá cho chuyến đi phải không? Hãy lên xe cáp Hallyeosudo Landscape (www.ttdc.co.kr, 9.000 won vé khứ hồi) hoặc vung tiền cho một chầu taxi tới đỉnh núi Mireuksan để chiêm ngưỡng cảnh đẹp khó quên. Những người thích phiêu lưu thì chọn đường bộ xuyên qua đường hầm dưới biển (mất khoảng 30 phút).
*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Ăn nhẹ ở Seoul (Phần II)* 

*Đồ ăn chay do chính những nhà sư ở quán Balwoo Gongyang chùa Jogyesa chế biến, hay món thịt nướng BBQ nổi tiếng với những đường khía và nướng bằng than gỗ ở Wonjo Dongmakjip (Hongdae) và món bánh mỳ tuyệt hảo ở Cup & Bowl (Itaewon) sẽ là những món ăn chính được giới thiệu trong bài viết này

    Món ăn chay chính hiệu
*
Nếu thức ăn ở Balwoo chính là khẩu phần hằng ngày của các vị sư sãi trong chùa thì hãy rủ tôi đi cùng. Là nhà hàng do chính tay nhà sư trụ trì Dae Ahn của chùa Jogyesa cáng đáng, Balwoo Gongyang chắt lọc những tinh túy của ẩm thực Phật giáo gói trong khung cảnh một nhà hàng kiểu hiện đại. Thực đơn có loại 10 món, 12 món và 15 món với nguyên liệu đa dạng từ cây hoa chuông, bột gạo đen tới nhân sâm bốn năm tuổi, quả thanh yên, hoa quả khô và khoai tây chiên rau dại. Hai món nổi bật là món nấm tempura shiitake với thứ tương ớt đỏ khiến tôi phải gọi thêm một đĩa nữa mới vừa lòng, cùng với cháo nấm songi. Nấm ở đây có vị nấm truyp khiến tôi phải ngừng nhai một lúc và chiêm nghiệm lại tài năng của người đầu bếp và độ tươi của nguyên liệu. Bữa ăn kết thúc với cơm cuốn lá sen, canh và nhiều món phụ khác, đảm bảo sẽ không để bạn phải đói bụng khi về nhà.

*Quán BBQ Hongdae - gốc của gốc*
Hongdae nổi tiếng với đồ nướng, và Wonjo (“gốc”) Dongmakjip là một trong những quán đi tiên phong cho cả vùng. Quán nổi tiếng nhờ là quán đầu tiên bán thịt bò Mỹ, mật độ khách hàng chỉ chịu giảm xuống từ khi có dịch bò điên hoành hành. Từ đó, quán đã thay đổi chiến thuật, chuyển sang bán thịt lợn ướp tẩm rán và thịt bò nướng. Các đường khía vào thịt và lựa chọn dùng than gỗ để nướng là hai đặc điểm nổi bật của quán. Ghế ngồi lòng rỗng làm ngăn để túi xách và áo khoác giúp bạn khỏi có mùi như một tảng thịt di động khi bước vào các quán bar hay club ở Hongdae.

*Bánh nướng và cà phê sớm* 
Tôi thích dậy sớm, và thích khởi đầu ngày mới với một tách cà phê và một phần bánh nướng. Mặc dù vậy, rất ít quán cà phê mở cửa trước 10-11 giờ sáng. Trong một chuyến tản bộ chào buổi sáng, tôi phát hiện ra quán Cup and Bowl ở Itaewon trông có chút cổ quái mở cửa từ 8 rưỡi, tôi liền ghé thăm. Bên trong phảng phất mùi vị của bánh quy và bánh nướng sắp ra lò, hương cà phê nấn ná trong não không muốn bay đi. Quán cà phê nhỏ này có món soup khá nổi bật, nhưng bánh nướng vị vả và hồ đào pecan cũng ngon lành không kém, cộng thêm hương vị đậm đà và lớp kem bọt dày của tách espresso, tất cả kết hợp lại thành một hộp ắc quy đặc biệt cho ngày mới của tôi.

*NguồnThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Temple Stay - Du lịch tìm hiểu văn hóa Phật giáo độc đáo của Hàn Quốc*


*Templestay là một chương trình văn hóa đặc biệt trong đó người tham gia trải nghiệm cuộc sống hằng ngày của những người theo đạo Phật trong những ngôi đền truyền thống chứa đựng 1700 năm lịch sử Phật giáo nước Hàn.
*
Khi bình minh chưa lên, người người còn chìm trong giấc ngủ, tiếng chuông điểm trang nghiêm, đánh thức cả vũ trụ, và ngày mới bắt đầu trên ngôi chùa tọa lạc ở trên núi, không có gì thay đổi suốt 1700 năm qua. Chương trình Templestay đưa du khách đến với một di sản văn hóa phi thường đã nở rộ trong suốt lịch sử 5000 năm tồn tại của đất nước, đồng thời trải nghiệm những nhận thức văn hóa đã truyền từ đời này sang đời khác dọc theo chiều dài lịch sử của Phật giáo Hàn Quốc.
Bạn sẽ được trải nghiệm chế độ ăn chay bảo vệ môi trường sinh thái của người nhà Phật, với tên gọi BaruGongyang (bữa ăn tu hành trang trọng), giúp họ sống hòa nhập với tự nhiên. Qua tiệc trà (Dado) có thể cảm nhận sự tĩnh lặng và thanh thản trong mỗi tách trà. Khi tản bộ trên đường rừng tĩnh mịch, lắng nghe tiếng nói từ thâm tâm và nhờ 108 tư thế hành xác mà học cách kiềm chế ham muốn và ràng buộc của bản thân.

Đã đến lúc đi tìm kiếm Chính Mình và hòa nhập với Bản Ngã. Chương trình Templestay sẽ giúp bạn gột sạch tâm trí để có thể nhìn ra thế giới rộng lớn hơn, và đây sẽ trở thành bước ngoặt trước khi bạn quay về với cuộc sống hằng ngày của mình.
*Danh sách các chùa có chương trình Temple Stay ở Hàn Quốc*
*Seoul*
Jongno 	Jogyesa 	02-732-5292 	http://ijogyesa.net
Seocho 	Gwanmunsa 	02-3460-5300 	::: 
Jongno 	Geumsunsa 	02-395-9955 	http://geumsunsa.org
Seongbuk 	Kilsangsa 	02-741-4696 	http://kilsangsa.or.kr
Jongno 	Myogaksa 	02-763-3109 	http://myogaksa.kr
Seongbuk 	Bomunsa 	02-928-3797 	대한불교 보문종 보문사
Gangnam 	Bongeunsa 	02-3218-4827 	http://bongeunsa.org
Eunpyeong 	Jinkwansa 	02-388-7999 	http://jinkwansa.org
Geumcheon 	Hoapsa 	02-803-4779 	:::: ȣ�л翡 
Gangbuk 	Gwagyesa 	02-900-4326 	::::: ȭ��
*Gyeongi*
Hwaseong 	Yongjoosa 	031-235-6886 	:: 
Namyangju 	Bongsunsa 	070-8802-1953 	:: 봉선사 ::
Gwangmyeong 	Geumgangjeongsa 	02-898-8200 	:::: 
Namyangju 	Myojeoksa 	031-577-1761 	Daum 카페
myojeoksaST
Gapyeong 	Baekryunsa 	031-585-3855 	Ǫ���� 
Yongin 	Bubryunsa 	031-332-5702 	문수산 법륜사에 오신 것을 환영합니다.
Paju 	Bokwangsa 	031-948-7700 	http://bokwangsa.co.kr
Namyangju 	Bonginsa 	031-574-5585 	::봉인사::
Pyeongtaek 	Sudosa 	031-682-3169 	http://templefood.co.kr
Yeoju 	Silleuksa 	031-885-2505 	õ��
Gwaseong 	Shinheungsa 	031-357-2695 	http://shinheungsa.or.kr
Gwacheon 	Yeonjuam 	02-502-3234 	chưa có
Yangju 	Yukjijangsa 	031-871-0101 	::: 
Yangpyeong 	Yongmunsa 	031-775-5797 	::: õ�
Goyang 	Geungguksa 	02-384-7970 	س 
*Incheon*

Yeondeunggukje- sunwon 	032-937-7033 	::: 
Jeongdeungsa 	032-937-0125 	::::: 
*GangWon*
Sokcho 	Sinhungsa 	033-636-8001 	http://sinhungsa.or.kr
Pyeongchang 	Woljeongsa 	033-339-6606 	마음의 달이 아름다운 절! 오대산 월정사입니다.
Goseong 	Geonbongsa 	033-682-8100 	http://geonbongsa.org
Wonju 	Guryongsa 	033-732-4800 	+ +//
Yangyang 	Naksansa 	033-672-2417 	@
Inje 	Baekdamsa 	033-462-5565 	:::::: 
Yeongwol 	Bubheungsa 	033-375-9173 	::: 
Chuncheon 	Samwoonsa 	033-241-1330 	삼운사 홈페이지
Donghae 	Samhwasa 	033-534-7676 	http://samhwasa.or.kr
Gangneung 	Hyundeoksa 	033-661-5878 	http://hyundeoksa.or.kr
*Chungnam*
Gongju 	Magoksa 	041-841-6226 	천년고찰 * 마곡사 *
Yensa 	Sudeoksa 	041-337-0173 	수덕사
Gongju 	Gapsa 	041-857-8981 	http://gapsa.org
Seosan 	Busuksa 	041-662-3824 	http://busuksa.com
Seosan 	Seogwangsa 	041-664-2001 	서광사
Gongju 	Youngpyungsa 	041-857-1854 	http://youngpyungsa.org
Gongju 	Jeontongbulgyo-munhwawon 	041-841-5050 	:: 
Nonsan 	Jijangjeongsa 	041-733-5628 	:: 한국불교법륜종 지장정사 - 템플스테이 지정사찰(Welcome to Korea Templestay JI JANG JUNG SA) ::
*Chungbuk* 
Boeun 	Beopjusa 	043-543-3615 	http://beopjusa.or.kr
Danyang 	Guinsa 	043-420-7315 	http://www.cheontae.org 웹사이트로 이동중입니다.
Yeongdong 	Banyasa 	043-742-4199 	http://banyasa.com
Jincheon 	Botapsa 	043-533-6865 	:::보탑사:::
Chungju 	Sukjongsa 	043-854-4505 	참선수행도량 석종사
*Gwangju* 
Seogu 	Mugaksa 	062-383-0107 	mugaksa.com: The Leading Mug Aksa Site on the Net
Donggu 	Jeungsimsa 	062-226-0108 	http://jeungsimsa.org
*Jeju*
Jeju 	Gwaneumsa 	064-724-6830 	http://jejugwaneumsa.or.kr
Seogwipo 	Gwangmyeongsa 	064-738-2452 	chưa có
Seogwipo 	Yakchunsa 	064-738-5000 	http://yakchunsa.org
*Gyeongbuk*
	Gimcheon 	Jikjisa 	054-436-6084 	▒▒ 黃岳山 直指寺 ▒▒
Yeongcheon 	Eunhaesa 	054-335-3318 	대한불교 조계종 제 10교구본사 팔공산 은해사
Uisang 	Gounsa 	054-833-6933 	대한불교조계종 고운사
Gyeongju 	Golgulsa 	054-775-1689 	http://sunmudo.com
Gyeongju 	Kirimsa 	054-744-2292 	www.kirimsa.com
Mungyeong 	Daeseungsa 	054-552-7105 	http://daeseungsa.com
Gumi 	Dorisa 	054-747-3737 	http://dorisa.or.kr
Goryeong 	Banryongsa 	054-954-1498 	http://banryongsa.co.kr
Andong 	Bongjeongsa 	054-853-4181 	:: 봉정사 ::
Gyeongsan 	Seonbongsa 	053-851-1868 	http://seonbongsa.org
Seongju 	Simwonsa 	054-931-6886 	õ��
Yecheon 	Yongmoonsa 	054-655-1010 	천년고찰, 용문사
Yeongdeok 	Jangyuksa 	054-732-6289 	http://jangyuksa.com
*Gyeongnam* 
Hapcheon 	Haeinsa 	055-934-3110 	http://haeinsa.or.kr
Hadong 	Ssanggyesa 	055-883-1901 	http://ssanggyesa.net
Yangsan 	Tongdosa 	055-384-7085 	영축총림 통도사
Sancheong 	Daewonsa 	055-974-1112 	대한불교 조계종 지리산 대원사
Changwon 	Seongjusa 	055-262-0108 	불모산 성주사
Goseong 	Okcheonsa 	055-672-0100 	http://okcheonsa.or.kr
Namhae 	Yongmunsa 	055-862-4425 	::용문사::
Milyang 	Pyochungsa 	055-352-1150 	사명성사호국성지 표충사
*Busan 	*
Geumjeong 	Beomeosa 	051-508-5726 	http://beomeo.kr
Seogu 	Naewonjungsa 	051-242-0691 	http://naewonjungsa.org
Sasanggu 	Woonsoosa 	051-313-3300 	Daum 카페
Geumjeong 	Hongbeomsa 	051-508-0345 	▒▒ 대한불교 조계종 홍법사 ▒▒
*Daegu*
 	Donggu 	Donghwasa 	053-982-0223 	동화사 템플스테이
Dalseonggun 	Yugasa 	053-614-5115 	비슬산 유가사 - 선의 정신이 숨쉬는 곳
Donggu 	Pagyesa 	053-984-4550 	파계사
*Jeonbuk* 
	Gimje 	Geumsansa 	010-6589-0108 	http://geumsansa.org
Gochang 	Seonunsa 	063-561-1375 	http://seonunsa.org
Buan 	Naesosa 	063-583-7281 	http://naesosa.org
Jeongeup 	Naejangsa 	063-538-7008 	http://naejangsa.org
Wanju 	Songkwangsa 	063-243-8091 	송광사에 오신것을 환영합니다
Iksan 	Soongrimsa 	063-862-6394 	http://soongrimsa.com
Namwon 	Silsangsa 	063-636-3191 	지리산 실상사 :: www.silsangsa.or.kr
Muju 	Anguksa 	063-322-6162 	chưa có
*Jeonnam* 
Jangseong 	Baekyangsa 	061-392-0434 	http://baekyangsa.org
Gurye 	Hwaeomsa 	061-782-7600 	http://hwaeomsa.org
Suncheon 	Songgwangsa 	061-755-0107 	:: 卍 승보종찰 조계총림 송광사 ::
Haenam 	Daeheungsa 	061-535-5775 	http://daeheungsa.co.kr
Boseong 	Daewonsa 	061-852-1755 	http://daewonsa.or.kr
Yeongam 	Dogapsa 	061-473-5122 	http://dogapsa.org
Gokseong 	Dorimsa 	061-362-2727 	��
Haenam 	Mihwangsa 	061-533-3521 	http://mihwangsa.com
Gangjin 	Baekryunsa 	061-432-0837 	http://baekryunsa.or.kr
Yeonggwang 	Bulgapsa 	061-352-8097 	http://bulgapsa.org
Naju 	Bulhoesa 	061-337-3440 	http://bulhoesa.org
Suncheon 	Seonamsa 	061-754-5247 	http://seonamsa.co.kr
Wando 	Sinheungsa 	061-554-2634 	http://sinheungsa.net
Naju 	Simhyangsa 	061-334-2880 	õ�
Hwansun 	Ssangbongsa 	061-373-9041 	|| 
Hwansun 	Yumasa 	061-374-0050 	유마사 홈페이지를 방문해주셔서 감사합니다
Gurye 	Choneunsa 	061-781-4800 	http://choneunsa.org
Yesu 	Heungguksa 	061-685-5633 	http://hgs.or.kr
*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Phố Garosu* 

*-Một mảnh châu Âu giữa Seoul? “Nhiều nơi thích khoa trương rằng họ giống chỗ nọ chỗ kia của châu Âu” – ông Niels Footman, một cư dân lâu năm ở Seoul nói – “nhưng phố Garosu thì thực sự có mùi vị của al-fresco hay một hớp expresso mà bạn cũng có thể tìm thấy trên một con phố Rome hay Paris”*
Trải dài ngót nửa cây số, hai bên là Apgujeong-dong và Sinsa-dong (Phố Garoso thuộc địa phận Sinsa-dong), dạo bước trên “con phố với hai hàng cây xanh” quyến rũ này luôn để lại một cảm giác thanh thản, phóng túng giữa vẻ hào nhoáng, đầy năng lượng và luôn bộn người của khu Gangnam. Những cũng đừng vì thế nhầm lẫn: đây không phải là Montparnasse hay SoHo. Mặc dù vậy, những quán café, quầy ăn, xưởng vẽ, hiệu đồ cổ và hiệu sách ấm cúng, kết hợp lại vẫn tạo thành một chỗ nghỉ chân thảnh thơi và bình dị, đặc biệt là sau những giờ mua sắm “quên sầu” ở khu Apgujeong-dong cách đó không xa.

*Nguồn gốc nghệ sĩ*
Phố Garosu có được vẻ quyến rũ khác lạ là nhờ các nghệ sĩ từng đến đây gây nghiệp. Gallery có tiếng đầu tiên của vùng – Gallery Yeh, khai trương từ năm 1982; đến những năm 90 đã thu hút được nhiều nghệ sĩ và nhà thiết kế trẻ trong đó có nhiều người hồi hương từ hải ngoại. Chỉ một số gallery còn tồn tại đến ngày nay (trong đó có gallery Yeh vừa kể trên rất ấn tượng về mảng kiến trúc), nhưng nhiều ảnh hưởng văn hóa vẫn còn sót lại trong các quán đồ cổ độc nhất vô nhị hay những quán cà phê kiểu ngoại được thừa kế địa điểm mà xưa kia là những luống hoa nghệ thuật ấy.

Phố Garosu hôm nay là sự kết hợp hài hòa của phong cách tối giản, phong cách chuộng cổ và phong cách vô thần. Nhiều du khách ghé thăm nơi đây để thưởng thức một trong những phố café độc đáo nhất Seoul. Đa số quán rất ấm cúng, hợp với mùa đông, nhưng cũng là hình ảnh quen thuộc của mấy khu cà phê, nhiều quán ở đây mở ra cả lề đường, bên trong bên ngoài gắn liền một khối, khiến con đường dạo mát biến thành một không gian cho người với người gặp nhau và trò chuyện.

*Cái tên chân thật*

“Greenland” được đặt tên như thế có lẽ chỉ để lôi kéo ít người về lập nghiệp ở nơi bốn bề tuyết phủ ấy, nhưng trên phố Garosu – “con phố với hai hàng cây xanh” – hai bên đường đúng là hai hàng cây xanh rợp bóng, điển hình là những cây bạch quả tráng lệ ngả vàng về mùa thu. Cây cối cũng là nét riêng biệt tách nơi đây khỏi phần còn lại của Gangnam nơi vẻ đẹp nghiêng về kiến trúc và thương mại hơn là chân quê.



*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Núi Naksan* 

*Núi Naksan (Núi Lạc Đà) là một trong bốn tấm lá chắn của Seoul – bộ tứ đỉnh núi làm thành đường ranh giới cho cố đô xưa, và theo thuật phong thủy, đảm bảo sự phồn vinh cho nơi này. Là ranh giới phía Đông của thành phố Seoul cổ, núi Naksan còn là biểu tượng của con Rồng Xanh trong truyền thuyết, mà trên thực tế, vào ban đêm, nhìn từ trên đỉnh, đường sườn núi uốn lượn như dáng một con rồng trườn quanh thành phố rồi biến mất giữa biển đèn.*

Chạy dọc theo sườn núi là bờ đông của Pháo Đài Seoul – bức tường thành cổ bao bọc cả thành phố suốt thời Joseon (1392 – 1910). Một số phần là nguyên bản, một số phần khác đã qua tu sửa. Khi thế kỷ 20 đến, sự phát triển của thành thị dẫn đến nhiều cảnh quan vùng núi bị phá vỡ, nhưng từ thập kỷ 90, những nỗ lực khôi phục và cải tạo đã đưa đỉnh núi lịch sử này trở lại với hào quang vốn có. Đỉnh núi Naksan giờ đây là một công viên nổi tiếng nơi du khách thường lui tới để chiêm ngưỡng cảnh thành phố, đặc biệt là khi về đêm.
*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Khu nghỉ dưỡng Muju Resort - dải Anpơ của Hàn Quốc* 



*Nép mình trên dải Anpơ của Hàn Quốc ở tỉnh Jeollabuk-do, khu resort Muju mong muốn đem đến cho du khách một cái nhìn chân thật về cảnh núi non của nước Áo. Tất nhiên nơi này không thể lẫn với An pơ của châu Âu, nhưng khung cảnh tuyết mùa đông của núi Vườn quốc gia Deogyusan, kết hợp với địa hình lý tưởng cho những người trượt ván và trượt tuyết đã bổ sung cái tên Muju vào danh sách đích đến cho cuối tuần.*

Khu resort mở cửa quanh năm, nhưng đặc biệt được ưa chuộng về mùa đông (thường kéo dài từ tháng Mười một đến tháng Ba năm sau) nhờ cơ sở vật chất hoành tráng dành cho các môn thể thao tuyết. Cách Seoul 3 tiếng lái xe, Muju bao gồm 30 đường trượt và 14 cáp treo lên hai đỉnh có độ cao 465 mét. Nhiều resort ở Gangwon-do còn nằm ở vị trí chóng mặt hơn, nhưng chỉ đếm riêng số đường trượt và tưởng tượng cảm giác được lướt trên nền tuyết của Muju khiến nơi xa xôi cách trở này chưa bao giờ khiến người ta phải thất vọng.



Ở dưới khu resort, chân đỉnh Mansun, khách sạn năm sao Tirol uy nghi nằm cách chân trạm cáp treo chỉ vài bước chân. Khách sạn có hơn 100 phòng thiết kế theo phong cách trang nhã của châu Âu, suối nước nóng ngoài trời, hai nhà hàng và một khu ăn uống tự chọn. Ngoài ra còn có gần một nghìn căn hộ chung cư ven đồi kiểu Áo cho thuê. Sau khách sạn Tirol là Phố Carnival – ngôi làng quyến rũ nơi đã thấm sâu phong cách Áo với vô số nhà hàng, quán cà phê, cửa hàng bán trang phục trượt tuyết, quán bar và hof (các quán bar kiểu Hàn Quốc), đầy đủ cho những ai hứng thú với các hoạt động ngoài lề sau khi cởi bỏ giầy trượt.

*    Đỉnh núi*

Đi cáp treo tới đỉnh Seolcheon, bạn sẽ được nếm một hương vị hoàn toàn mới của vùng đất này. Gió và tuyết làm cho cái lạnh như đâm kim vào da thịt, nhưng khung cảnh thì hùng vĩ đến choáng ngợp, với những cây thông, cây tùng bị tuyết nuốt chửng, còn phía xa là những đỉnh núi nhọn hoắt. Ngôi đền ngụ trên đỉnh núi quanh năm người người tới lui chính là dấu vết gợi nhắc kho tàng lịch sử nơi đây nắm giữ. Suốt thời đại Tam quốc, Seolcheon là ranh giới ngăn cách vương quốc Silla và vương quốc Baekje. Lee Ru-ra, đại diện ban đối ngoại của Muju cho biết: "Khi cáp treo đi vào hoạt động năm 1996, đền Sangjeru cũng được xây để trở thành cầu nối với năng lực thiên nhiên của núi Deogyusan, cầu chúc cho cáp treo hoạt động suôn sẻ. Cái tên Sangjeru biểu trưng cho sự gắn kết giữa trời và đất." Cũng nên dành chút thời gian đến tĩnh tâm ở đền Sangjeru và thưởng ngoạn cảnh đẹp trước khi lại giương gậy trượt lên và "phi thân" từ đỉnh núi xuống đường trượt dốc gần như thẳng đứng.

Gần chân đỉnh Seolcheon và Mansun là địa phận dành riêng cho những người mới biết trượt tuyết và trượt ván. Dốc cho người mới tập được trang bị cáp treo thần kỳ phủ thảm đỏ. "Muju là một nơi tuyệt vời để học trượt tuyết" – Kim Ji-eun, một sinh viên Seoul chia sẻ. "Thảm thần kỳ làm cho mọi việc trở nên dễ dàng, không những vậy còn có các chuyến cáp đặc biệt cho người mới tập; nhờ vậy tôi cảm thấy học trượt tuyết dễ dàng hơn."

*   Âm nhạc trước mắt*

Những đường trượt gần chân núi với một cơ số đường cáp treo chạy hết công suất thường rất đông người. Dòng người xếp hàng ở các trạm cáp treo chính của cả hai chân núi có những lúc dài mất hút, có những người phải chờ đến 20 phút mới đến lượt mình.
Ngược lại, nếu bạn đủ khả năng chinh phục đường 'black' và đường 'double black diamond' (đường trượt dành cho những người trượt tuyết giỏi), bạn sẽ được trấn giữ một mình một thế giới. Từ đỉnh Seolcheon, có một khu mà tất cả các dốc đều được đặt tên theo chủ đề âm nhạc, như Cadenza, Polka, Minuet, Mozart hay Allegro.

Seolcheon cũng là điểm bắt đầu của Con đường tơ lụa – con đường dài 6km quấn quanh sườn núi. Ông Lee Ru-ra cho biết: "Con đường tơ lụa là dốc dài nhất nước Hàn, còn đường trượt Raiders (ở Mansun) là đường trượt dốc nhất."

Những chuyên gia trượt tuyết có thể sẽ thất vọng vì thiếu vắng những đoạn địa hình lồi lõm hay nhiều chướng ngại: cả hai loại địa hình này đều không phổ biến trong các khu trượt tuyết ở Hàn. Nhưng Muju có một khu trượt lòng chảo gần chân đỉnh Mansun, sẵn sàng phục vụ những ai có hứng thú.
Ở trung tâm khu resort chính là đường trượt tuyết tiêu chuẩn Olympic đầu tiên của nước Hàn, xây dựng từ năm 1996 để phục vụ Đại hội Thể thao Thanh niên - Sinh viên mùa đông 1997. Trong bộ phim bom tấn năm 2009 của Hàn Quốc Takeoff, câu chuyện vượt cạn thành công của đội trượt tuyết mạo hiểm đầu tiên của Hàn Quốc bao gồm những con người xuất thân khác nhau sau đó trở thành nhà vô địch, họ đều đã bén duyên với môn thể thao này tại Muju.

Ở lại resort có thể tiêu tốn vài trăm nghìn won mỗi tối, nhưng nếu chịu khó đi bộ khoảng 10 phút, bạn có thể tìm được những chỗ trú chân vừa túi tiền hơn ở bên ngoài.

Thị trấn Muju có vô số cửa hàng bán đồ trượt tuyết, nhà nghỉ, nhà hàng, và tất nhiên, các quán karaoke (noraebang). Nếu bạn di chuyển bằng phương tiện cây nhà lá vườn, trú trong thị trấn Muju sẽ tiết kiệm hơn so với thuê phòng trong resort.
Nếu có ý định đến resort vào một ngày cuối tuần giữa mùa cao điểm, bạn nên đặt chỗ trước. Có nhiều sự lựa chọn cho bạn, với giá từ 100.000 won trở lên, hầu như đều bao gồm chỗ trọ, vé trượt tuyết và thuê đồ.

Nếu bạn đến Muju vào trưa thứ bảy giữa mùa cao điểm (từ tháng 12 đến giữa tháng 2), cơ hội lựa chọn của bạn sẽ rất có hạn. Nhà trọ thanh niên – khách sạn Kookmin với hơn 400 phòng thuộc khu resort, cách chân núi Mansun mấy phút đi bộ phù hợp với những lựa chọn tiết kiệm. Phòng đơn hoặc phòng đôi nhỏ giá chỉ 80.000 won.

*  Trượt tuyết ban đêm và…
*
Ngày cuối tuần, khu trượt tuyết Muju mở cửa từ 6h30 sáng đến 2h sáng hôm sau. Giá vé ban ngày (8h30 sáng đến 4h30 chiều) là 68.000 won còn ban đêm là 69.000 won, nếu trượt đến 2h sáng sẽ là 78.000 won. Giá thuê nhà là 30.000 won trong ngày, 28.000 won vào ban đêm. Ngoài ra còn có dịch vụ cho thuê mũ bảo hiểm, quần áo trượt tuyết, nhưng không có kính, mũ và găng tay.

Nếu bạn chưa biết trượt tuyết, Muju có hai khu dành riêng cho người mới bắt đầu, có cáp treo trải thảm đỏ. Có cả giờ luyện tập với giáo viên nói tiếng Anh nhưng bạn nên đặt trước.

Ngay cả khi bạn hờ hững với trượt ván và trượt tuyết, theo lời ông Lee, vẫn còn vô vàn hoạt động khác cho những du khách ghé thăm Muju vào mùa đông: "Du khách có thể bắt cáp treo lên đỉnh rồi đi bộ xuống dốc tuyết, hoặc ngả lưng ở các phòng mát xa hoặc khu tắm hơi (jjimjilbang), hay thư giãn ngắm nhìn núi Deokyusan từ các bể spa ngoài trời. Có xe trượt tuyết cho gia đình, có cả xe máy tuyết… tất cả thả lỏng trong bầu không khí sảng khoái, trong lành."
*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Thưởng thức sò hấp và sò nướng ở Seoul* 



*Cuối cùng tôi cũng tìm thấy một thứ đồ ăn của nước Hàn không bắt nguồn từ thời Silla hay Joseon, cũng không đi ra từ mâm cỗ sơn hào hải vị của vua quan. Các loại sò hấp và nướng là hai món ăn còn khá trẻ. Theo giáo sư Đại học nữ Ehwa – nhà ẩm thực sử học Choi Ji-a, hai món ăn này “nổi lên đầu những năm 90, rồi sau đó bị lãng quên dần vào năm 96-97. Vào thời hoàng kim, các quán sò mọc lên như nấm, khiến ai cũng nghĩ đấy chính là tương lai của ẩm thực Hàn Quốc, nhưng rồi trào lưu ấy cũng phai mờ dần không ai hay.” Khi được hỏi về nguyên do, Giáo sư Choi nói: “Đã là nhà hàng thì phải kinh doanh quanh năm, trong khi nhiều người không hứng thú với ngao sò lắm vào mùa đông, nên… họ dần dà từ bỏ ý tưởng.”*

*Ngao khổng lồ*
Cứ mùa đông đến, dịch vị của tôi lại thèm các món ngao sò. Đây chính là mùa ngao sò và là lúc ngao sò tươi nhất. Tôi vốn thích đồ nướng hơn, nhưng rồi một người bạn giới thiệu cho tôi quán sò hấp ở Golmokgil, Nonhyeon-dong, tôi liền bị hút hồn bởi món ăn này. Một bát ô tô đồ biển chất đầy hàu đen, những con ngao vỏ mịn, sò điệp hình rẻ quạt, con hàu Kumamoto vỏ ráp, sò nhỏ và thậm chí có cả những con ốc biển hình xoắn ốc. Mỗi con như mới mở mắt đón tia nắng mặt trời buổi sớm. Chúng tôi đang lựa sò và nhấm nháp hương vị mằn mặn của nước biển, thì bất chợt phát hiện ra một “gã khổng lồ” vỏ đen nắm dưới đáy bát dài phải đến một foot (hơn 30 cm). Cô phục vụ phải ra trợ giúp, tách và xắt nó ra thành nhiều mảnh thì bọn tôi mới có thể ăn được. Kết cấu thịt của ông vua ngao này rất giống thịt tôm hùm, nhưng vị thì vị sò. Tóm lại chỉ một từ: Ngon!

Khi chúng tôi đang tranh nhau những con cuối cùng, cô phục vụ xuất hiện và hỏi chúng tôi muốn mì suông hay mì kim chi. Chúng tôi trả lời mì kim chi. Trong bát ngao sò giờ còn lại cái vỉ kim loại cách ly ngao sò với nước và phần dịch ngon lành theo đó mà chảy xuống đáy bát. Đó chính là nguyên liệu để nấu mì cho chúng tôi. Khỏi phải nói, một món khoái khẩu. Nước mì mang mùi vị của đủ các loại sò, ngao, trai, ốc, bồi bổ thêm bằng tinh bột từ sợi mì và đậm đà hơn nhờ vị cay của kimchi, đây chính là món chốt vị hoàn hảo cho một bữa ăn.

*    Ngạo nghễ với sò*

Sau bữa ăn, tôi bỗng thấy lưu luyến tình yêu cũ: ngao sò nướng. Tôi quyết định ghé thăm nàng để kiểm tra cảm giác của mình. Tôi và một người bạn rẽ xuống Hongdae, vào quán Dallyeora Jogaegui Pocha. Quán có mùi vị hip-hop bùi bụi và thứ hài hước tinh quái. Ví dụ, nếu bạn bắt chước được đôi trai gái dễ thương – nhưng trong tư thế không lấy gì làm trang nhã – trong bức ảnh treo trên tường quán, bạn sẽ được tặng liền một chai soju.

Tôi phát hiện ra rằng đồ nướng cũng ngon như đồ hấp, và tôi cũng ưng mấy anh phục vụ trẻ tận tình, nướng từng con sò, con ngao một với dáng vẻ ngạo nghễ. Nướng xong, họ trút dịch sò vào bát con đặt giữa vỉ nướng, rồi mới mời khách thưởng thức thịt chín. Có lẽ đây là điều tôi thích nhất ở món ngao sò nướng: con vật chín bằng chính dịch của nó, và được hun bằng than. Nước chấm ớt pha dấm chính là gia vị hoàn hảo cho tất cả các loại đồ biển vì nó làm nổi bật vị cá tới mức độ vừa phải.
*    Hotdog*

Ngoài việc chế biến món canh ngao tuyệt hảo, các nghệ sĩ ẩm thực ở Dallyeora Jogaegui còn dắt tay vài chiêu thức khác. Họ nướng con ngao đen lớn với phô mai mozzarella để làm thành nước sốt cho đồ biển có dạng quánh quánh và nhớp nhớp. Họ rải những miếng hot-dog lên vỉ nướng, đồng thời dùng than nướng khoai lang bọc trong giấy nhôm – bữa ăn kết thúc trong sự hài lòng của dịch vị.






*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Ga Hapjeong* 


*Một trong những vùng kỳ dị nhất Seoul tìm về cội nguồn của những nét văn hóa du nhập từ nước ngoài từ quá khứ đến hiện tại.

    Bước vào quá khứ…*
Hiếm có nơi nào ở Seoul cho người ta cơ hội được thấy thành phố hồi phục và chuyển mình như khu Hapjeong. Một thước đo thời gian sống vẽ lại cho chúng ta con đường du nhập của những ảnh hưởng văn hóa bên ngoài vào Hàn Quốc trong suốt hai trăm năm qua, kể từ thời người theo Đạo Thiên Chúa mới còn lác đác đến thời hiện tại - thời của những bàn tay pha cà phê điêu luyện.

Đi bộ trên quãng đường từ cửa ra số 7 tới bờ sông giống như du hành một chuyến về quá khứ. Cứ nhìn thẳng và đi tiếp đến khi cùng đường là sẽ được diện kiến hai khu tưởng niệm nằm kề nhau: Miếu Những người xấu số Jeoldusan (Jeoldusan Martyrs' Shrine) và Nghĩa trang Những người ngoại quốc Yanghwajin (Yanghwajin Foreigners' Cemetery.)

Miếu Jeoldusan được xây dựng vào năm 1966 để tưởng nhớ vụ khủng bố ngược đãi Byungjin xảy ra cách đó tròn một thế kỷ. Năm đó, một tàu chiến Pháp xâm nhập vào Đảo Ganghwa. Heungseon Daewongun hùng mạnh - quan nhiếp chính của Joseon và là cha đẻ của Vua Gojong lúc bấy giờ mới 13 tuổi - đã đổ trách nhiệm lên các tín đồ Thiên chúa giáo, và ra lệnh đáp trả bằng đòn diệt chủng, với địa điểm được lựa chọn là Bến phà Yanghwa. Hơn 8,000 người theo Đạo Thiên Chúa đã bị giết.

Ngày nay, những mảnh đất yên bình đó là nơi xây lên một nhà thờ, một viện bảo tàng và rất nhiều đài tưởng niệm để thờ các thánh và những người xấu số đã tử vì đạo. Viện bảo tàng trưng bày một bộ sưu tập đồ tạo tác nhỏ liên quan đến lịch sử Đạo Thiên chúa trên bán đảo Triều Tiên, bao gồm những công văn viết tay giải thích các bài giảng trong nhà thờ, và cả cuốn Grammaire Coreenne - cuốn sách giáo khoa đầu tiên dạy ngữ pháp tiếng Hàn cho người nước ngoài. Bên ngoài, ở vị trí trung tâm của khu miếu thờ là bức tượng sừng sững tạc cha Andrew Kim Taegon - cha sứ Thiên chúa giáo đầu tiên sinh thành ở nước Hàn và cũng là vị thần bảo hộ của nước Hàn - người đã bị chặt đầu vào năm 1846 khi mới 25 tuổi.

Đi bộ một chút về hướng tây là Nghĩa trang Những người ngoại quốc Yanghwajin. Lịch sử mỉa mai thay, chính Vua Gojong là người vào năm 1980 đã chỉ định nơi đây làm địa điểm cho hội truyền giáo nước ngoài, chủ nhân của một phần không nhỏ những tấm bia ở đây.

Nghĩa trang nằm trên một sườn đồi nhỏ, bao quanh các bia mộ là các vết chân đã lằn thành đường mòn. Nhiều phần mộ đã bị tổn hại nghiêm trọng trong thời gian chiến tranh Triều Tiên. Có tấm bia chỉ là một phiến đá đề chữ “vô chủ”, có phần mộ mà thoạt nhìn là biết thuộc về người có vai vế trong cộng đồng người nước ngoài thời bấy giờ. Trong những ngôi mộ đó có mộ của nhà báo - người ủng hộ độc lập Triều Tiên Homer Hulbert, với dòng chữ khắc trên bệ đá: “Xác tôi thà chôn ở Triều Tiên còn hơn chôn ở Westminster Abbey.”




*…và trở về hiện tại*

Tương phản với bờ sông còn mang nhiều ký ức quá khứ, phần còn lại của khu Hapjeong phản chiếu đà băng tới và thái độ cởi mở đối với văn hóa nước ngoài của người dân Seoul. Nếu đi trên con đường phụ cách đường Yanghwajin một dãy nhà về hướng Đông để về ga, bạn sẽ bắt gặp một khu hổ lốn không dễ gì tưởng tượng ra được vào thời một thế kỷ trước, thậm chí, hai mươi năm trước: các quán cà phê kiểu Tây, các tiệm bánh tart, nhà hàng Việt Nam, thậm chí một cửa hàng xe đạp bán loại xe tân tiến nhất cho những kẻ sành điệu - chiếc xe đạp fixie.

Xu hướng này còn ăn sâu hơn ở Yanghwaro 6-gil, hay thường biết đến với tên gọi đơn giản “Phố Cà phê”. Đi lên từ cửa ra số 5 rồi rẽ phải, bạn đã chính thức đặt chân lên một trong những con phố thú vị nhất thành phố. Khi thương mại hóa đang dần dà ăn mòn Hongdae, những địa điểm thú vị và đặc trưng nhất của người hàng xóm ngày một nức tiếng này đã di cư sang tứ rìa, trong đó có nhiều địa điểm về trú chân ở Hapjeong.

“Phố Cà phê”, nghe tên đã thấy mùi cà phê. Nhưng ở đây hầu như không có chuỗi quán cùng chủ, mà mỗi quán đều độc lập và mang mùi vị rất riêng. Thử một lần lên quán Jeulgeowoon Book Café ở tầng hai chật hẹp của một ngôi nhà, nơi các tủ sách, nhạc shoegazer pop Thụy Điển, và bánh sô cô la dẻo đều đóng cặp ăn ý với cà phê hảo hạng của quán. Vào mùa ấm, ngoài hiên quán là nơi lý tưởng để ngắm người đi lại trên phố.

Ở đây tất nhiên không chỉ có cà phê, mà còn có những phòng tranh, salon làm đẹp và các cửa hiệu đồ cổ xếp hàng trên hai dãy phố. Bạn có thể tìm thấy hiệu bánh thủ công October, nơi cho ra lò những chiếc bánh mỳ có mùi vị không kém cạnh bất cứ hiệu bánh nào của thủ đô. Đặc biệt, bánh mỳ dài bột nhào chua với vị chua vừa phải, vừa giòn vừa dai không thể bỏ qua.

Văn hóa ngoại nhập, từ Đạo Thiên chúa đến espresso, giờ đây đã trở thành một phần máu chảy trong lòng nước Hàn hiện đại. Nhưng tất nhiên Hapjeong không bị ngoại hóa hoàn toàn. Vinh danh nghề làm giấy truyền thống có từ rất lâu đời của Hàn Quốc - đặc biệt là nghề lấy vỏ cây dâu tằm đề sản xuất hanji - ở cuối Phố Cà phê sừng sững một tòa nhà sơn xám có tên gọi In the Paper, nơi nghệ thuật làm giấy được thưởng thức theo lối hiện đại. Bên trong tòa nhà là một quán cà phê, một phòng trưng bày, nhiều cửa hàng, các lớp học, các studio - nơi mà truyền thống và sáng tạo hòa làm một.


_Một quán cà phê ở Hapjeong Café Street_


_Quán cà phê Jeulgeowoon Book Café_


_Quán cà phê kiêm bảo tàng In The Paper_
*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Tự làm bánh nướng ở Hàn Quốc* 


*Khẩu vị truyền thống của người Hàn vốn chuộng món hấp, món luộc và món rán hơn món nướng bỏ lò, thế nhưng thời thế đang thay đổi. Người ngoại quốc mang đến đây màu sắc ẩm thực của riêng họ, còn người Hàn đi khắp năm châu tiếp thu tinh hoa ẩm thực của nhân loại, bánh nướng ngày càng chiếm được cảm tình của người Hàn Quốc.*
*    Từ thiểu số đến đa số*

Nướng bánh nói riêng đã trở thành một sở thích phổ biến, hệ quả là nguyên liệu làm bánh tại nhà càng ngày càng đa dạng về chủng loại và tăng cao về chất lượng. Các công ty điện tử có tiếng như LG hay Samsung gần đây chú trọng hơn vào thị trường lò nướng tại gia thay vì lò nướng chuyên dụng, tạo cầu nối giữa lò nướng công nghiệp và các loại máy nướng đối lưu thông thường chỉ xử lý tối đa được 1-2 lát bánh. Lò nướng dần dà đã trở thành một thứ đồ gia dụng quen thuộc thay vì của riêng của những nhà làm bánh chuyên nghiệp.

Tuy nhiên, những chuyên gia làm bánh và những người nhiệt huyết với nướng bánh nói chung lại phải đối mặt với một thử thách khác: nguồn nguyên liệu và công cụ làm bánh. Các siêu thị lớn hay những hiệu thực phẩm nhập khẩu còn đủ giải quyết một phần cung, còn các chợ xép khu phố chỉ đủ vài túi bột với vài lát bơ. Chủng loại có thể đủ, nhưng số lượng còn hạn chế, giá cả thì trên trời. Nếu muốn sở hữu những nguyên liệu ngoại hạng, bạn nên chuẩn bị tinh thần để ra đi một món tiền kha khá, ấy là chưa kể khuôn và khay bánh ngay cả cửa hàng lớn nhất trong những cửa hàng lớn cũng chỉ bán với số lượng có hạn.

*    Thừa công cụ*
May mắn cho những nhà làm bánh tương lai, chợ Bangsan ở gần Dongdaemun có hẳn một khu lớn dành riêng cho công cụ nướng bánh, từ những nguyên liệu khó tìm đến các máy móc chuyên dụng. Các nhà bán lẻ bốn phương tập hợp lại đây - trong mê cung ngõ chợ này - họ là những cửa tiệm lớn bán khuôn bánh đủ loại kích cỡ, hình dạng, họ cũng có thể là những quầy hàng nhỏ bán đồ trang trí cho sản phẩm như giấy gói, nơ hay ruy băng.

Một vài cửa hàng tuyển chọn cho bạn nhiều loại khuôn bánh đa dạng, trong đó có khuôn nông làm bánh quy, khuôn sâu hơn làm bánh cắt, khuôn tròn, khuôn vuông, khuôn chữ nhật, khuôn đế rời, khuôn bánh muffin, khuôn hình cốc, khuôn bánh bundt, thậm chỉ có cả các khuôn đặc chủng cho bánh Pháp financiers và tokoyaki. Chất liệu, kích cỡ, chất lượng đa dạng, từ khuôn không dính đến khuôn silicon. Và thế là khâu chuẩn bị đồ dùng đã xong. Ngoài ra ở những cửa hàng này bạn còn có thể tìm thấy túi bắt bông kem, khuôn cắt bánh quy, và nhiều loại dụng cụ nhà bếp như kẹp, dao, bay và nhiều đồ dùng khác.
*    Sô cô la đủ loại*

Sau khi thu thập đủ dụng cụ cần thiết, giờ là lúc bắt tay vào chọn nguyên liệu. Xen kẽ các cửa hàng bán dụng cụ là những quầy bán lẻ chuyên bột, chuyên đường hoặc nhiều nguyên liệu quan trọng khác. Bột cũng có đủ loại từ bột làm bánh mỳ, bột làm bánh ngọt hay bột nhào, kể cả các loại bột hiếm thấy như bột lúa mạch đen hay bột đa hạt. Nhiều cửa hàng còn có bột trộn sẵn, giúp bạn tiết kiệm thời gian và đầu nguyên liệu cần thiết-rất thích hợp với những bạn thiếu thời gian và thiếu tay nghề nhưng vẫn nóng lòng có mẻ bánh ngon. Ngoài ra ở đây còn có những thứ gia vị “tây” hơn như bột quả hạnh, nho khô vàng và dừa sấy khô. Ngó qua kệ bày sản phẩm từ sữa để lựa chọn giữa vô vàn loại bơ, cả bơ trong nước và bơ nhập khẩu, kem, phô mai và sô cô la làm bánh phong phú không kể xiết.

Trong khi các cửa hiệu bán lẻ chỉ bán sô cô la dưới dạng thanh và gói ăn ngay, các siêu thị lớn chỉ bán sô cô la lỏng và sô cô la làm bánh dưới dạng gói nhỏ với giá trên trời, thì chợ Bangsan là cái kho sô cô la đủ loại từ sô cô la đắng, sô cô la ít ngọt, sô cô la sữa, hay sô cô la trắng. Sô cô la gói nhỏ cũng không thiếu, nhưng thông thường người ta tìm đến đây để mua sô cô la lượng lớn giá rẻ, nhờ đó mà bánh quy sô cô la chip hay bánh hạnh nhân làm từ mẩu vụn sô cô la trở thành những mục tiêu ngon lành hơn cho các nghệ sĩ nướng bánh. Ngoài ra, còn có một khu lớn dành riêng cho đồ trang trí, như vụn nhiều màu, bột mịn, giúp bạn hô biến chiếc bánh đơn giản thành một món đồ hấp dẫn. Quầy hộp đựng và giấy gói sẽ khiến thành quả của bạn trong bỗng chốc trở thành một món quà xinh xắn tặng bạn bè, gia đình hay đồng nghiệp.

*    Giá cả cạnh tranh*

Nhiều cửa hiệu cũng mở thêm hình thức kinh doanh trên mạng, nhưng bất kể là mua hàng trực tiếp hay thông qua internet, giá cả vẫn tương đương hoặc thậm chí hấp dẫn hơn so với các siêu thị lớn, ấy là chưa kể có những món hàng bạn chỉ có thể tìm thấy ở đây. Một khuôn bánh bình thường có giá chưa đến 10.000 won, và với số tiền bỏ ra cho 500 gam sô cô la hảo hạng ở đây, bạn chỉ có được 350 gam sô cô la chất lượng bình bình ở các khu chợ xép khác.
_Hướng dẫn đi lại

Ga Jongno 5-ga, đường tàu số 1, cửa ra số 7. Đi về phía nam rồi qua cầu để đến Suối Cheonggyecheon. Cổng chợ nằm ở phía tay phải của bạn, chỉ còn cách đó một đoạn.

Cách khác, xuống ga Euljiro 4-ga, đường tàu số 2 và 5, cửa ra số 4. Đi về hướng bắc, đến điểm giao nhau đầu tiên thì rẽ phải, sau khi vào chợ thì rẽ phải ngay để đến khu bán đồ làm bánh._

*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Thưởng thức nghệ thuật giấy ở quán cà phê In the Paper* 

Trung tâm văn hóa In the Paper kết hợp giấy nhập khẩu tinh xảo với nghệ thuật, giáo dục và cà phê.

"Không phải làm từ phân ngựa đâu" – Son Jong-jun vừa nói vừa đọc lướt quyển booklet giới thiệu các mẫu bafunshi (có nghĩa là phân ngựa tươi) ở tầng một quán cà phê In the Paper - "Mà làm từ vỏ cây."

Đằng sau anh là một chiếc máy bằng sắt thấp bè bè chằng chịt các cần vặn, pít tông, khung và các bảng số bấm. Xuất xứ từ Đức, được một công ty chuyên của Anh tân trang và vận chuyển sang Hàn Quốc, chỉ còn lại phần của việc anh Song là tìm cách sao cho bốn tấn áp lực của cỗ máy tạo ra những vân giấy đẹp nhất.

Son rất thích thú với bản chất hiện hữu, có thể sờ thấy và cân đong đo đếm được của những chiếc máy như Letterpress, trong thời đại mà thiết bị chế bản văn phòng theo công nghệ số đã không còn là của hiếm. Anh bày tỏ ý muốn đặt thêm vài chiếc trong tương lai. "Cái máy này khởi động rất ồn" – anh nói.

Trên những bức tường bê tông và tường kính của quán cà phê còn treo nhiều mẫu giấy và bìa khác, có loại nửa trong suốt, có loại khổ rộng khó tin, sợi cửi và sợi dệt thô, những mẫu khác còn hằn vết in của chiếc Letterpress - giống như một bữa tiệc vinh danh hào sảng của vị giác và xúc giác có được nhờ giấy chất lượng cao.


*    Không chỉ là kinh doanh*

"Bây giờ không còn là thời đại người bán người mua nữa rồi" – Son nói. "Chúng tôi muốn tạo ra một không gian văn hóa". Kết quả là không gian văn hóa ấy đã không còn gói gọn trong quán cà phê nhỏ bé, mà đã vươn vai thành một ngôi nhà cao tầng với một phòng trưng bày, một cửa hiệu, một trung tâm phục vụ in ấn, và nhiều lớp học những kỹ năng như đóng gáy sách hay dùng giấy để gói đồ.

Doosung Paper - công ty đã tạo ra ý tưởng In the Paper - còn có một phòng trưng bày khác ở Seokcho-dong phía Nam Seoul và một "thư viện giấy" ở Paju Book City thời thượng nằm ở phía Bắc thủ đô. Mặc dù dân tộc Hàn Quốc vốn nổi tiếng với truyền thống tự sản xuất giấy - giấy Hàn Quốc được gọi là hanji - Doosung lại đi theo hướng nhập khẩu và kinh doanh giấy nước ngoài.

In the Paper nằm ở đúng nơi nó cần và cần nó: chỉ cách Đại học Hongik - một trong những cơ sở nghệ thuật bậc nhất nước Hàn - một đoạn phố, nơi mà những nhà thiết kế tương lai vẫn thường lục lọi những thứ đồ trang trí tỉ mỉ, các loại giấy đặc biệt, những mẫu thiết kế đẹp và nơi nào đó để uống cà phê.

*Giấy xanh*
"Loại giấy thân thiện với môi trường là loại được ưa chuộng nhất" – Hong nói – "Có ba loại chính: loại tái chế, loại có chứng nhận bởi FSC và loại không làm từ thành phần của cây xanh." Loại thứ ba bao gồm giấy làm từ cây gai dầu, cây bông, cây lúa miến, hoa quả, tảo biển hoặc cặn bia. Khoảng 70% nguồn giấy nhập khẩu của Doosung là từ nước láng giềng Nhật Bản, phần còn lại là từ châu Âu hoặc châu Mỹ.

"Chúng tôi coi đây là đầu tư vào tương lai" – giám đốc Choi Byung-ho nói – "Chỉ kinh doanh ngắn hạn sẽ không đem lại lợi nhuận màu mỡ, nhưng rất nhiều sinh viên hay lui tới nơi này sẽ sớm bước chân vào các ngành nghề sử dụng giấy trong tương lai."

Cái tên 'In the Paper' xuất phát từ ý niệm rằng, giấy có thể trắng, nhưng một khi in mực vào lại chứa đựng rất nhiều thứ. Bước đi trong căn nhà sáu tầng này cũng có cảm giác như đang đi giữa các chồng giấy vậy.

Nếu bạn thích giấy và những thứ từ giấy mà ra, hãy ghé qua In the Paper. Nếu bạn chưa thấy thích thú với giấy, hãy tới đây một lần rồi bạn sẽ thay đổi.

*FSC: Hội đồng quản trị rừng quốc tế


*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Ăn nhẹ ở Seoul (Phần III)* 

* Quán Frypan: từ dự án trường học trở thành kinh doanh nhượng quyền
*
Đại học Hongik nổi danh là ngôi trường của những người nghệ sĩ nhiều khát khao. Các nhà hàng và quán vỉa hè đều hòa chung vào cảnh tưởng nhộn nhịp của khu phố. Nhà hàng Frypan nguyên thủy là một dự án sinh viên với món đặc sản là ức gà không xương tẩm bột, chiên giòn ăn kèm với khoai tây rán. Đĩa thức ăn trông giống như một chiếc tàu chiến làm bằng gà viên và khoai tây chiên. Lý tưởng nhất là dùng với mayonnaise, nước chấm tỏi hoặc nước chấm gà cay. Củ cái muối thì có vị cà ri. Tôi sẵn sàng chấm điểm A+ cho nhà hàng gà của các bạn sinh viên nghệ thuật này.

Cơ sở của nhà hàng có ở khắp nơi trên cả nước. Có một quán ở Itaewon - từ ga Itaewon - đường số 6, cửa ra số 2 - đi thẳng một đoạn là đến.

- Điện thoại: (02) 794-5598
- Website: www.thefrypan.co.kr
- Giờ mở cửa: 5h chiều – 3h sáng

*    Hannam Bukeotguk: thịt lợn om và bạch tuộc đệ nhất thiên hạ*

Trong một giọt nước chấm ẩn chứa một phần tinh hoa của món ăn – nước chấm ngon sẽ bám rễ lâu trong óc người ăn và tạo nên một khoái cảm không thể di dời. Chỉ có sự gắn kết hài hòa giữa các nguyên liệu mới có thể tạo nên một món ăn có sức hút mãnh liệt như vậy. Thịt lợn ở Hannam Bukeotguk khiến cho ai nếm thử cũng phải kinh ngạc. Cà, khoai tây, thịt lợn và bạch tuộc nấu nhừ với nước chấm tiêu đỏ có tỏi tạo thành một món ăn khiến bạn phải đụng đũa mãi không thôi. Món rán sát chảo (jeon) cũng không kém phần ngon miệng và bộ đôi hoàn hảo với nó là omija – rượu makgeolli nguyên chất.

- Điện thoại: (02) 2297-1988
- Mở cửa: Thứ Hai – Thứ Sáu 10h sáng – 2h sáng hôm sau
- Thứ Bảy: 10h sáng – 10h tối. Đóng cửa các ngày Chủ Nhật.
- Hướng dẫn đi lại: ga Hannam, đường Jungang (trung tâm), cửa ra số 1. Đi về hướng đông theo đường chính rồi rẽ trái ở ngã rẽ đầu tiên, đến ngã tư lớn tiếp theo thì rẽ phải. Hannam Bukeotguk sẽ nằm ở bên tay trái của bạn ngay gần đoạn rẽ.

*    Pyeongyang Myeonok: sợi mỳ mịn với nước mỳ lạnh*

Pyeongyang Myeonok là một trong những cái tên đình đám nhất trên đất Hàn nếu nói đến món mỳ lạnh (naengmyeon), sợi mỳ kiều mạch kết hợp với nước mỳ làm từ củ cải và nước luộc thịt bò. Để phòng khách đến đông gây tắc đường, quán còn xây riêng một bãi để xe có thang máy đi lại. Những sợi mỳ sinh động, bơi bơi trong nước mỳ lên men. Ngoài ra quán còn phục vụ những món thịt kiểu Bắc Triều Tiên như obokjaengban và jaeok, món bánh bao cỡ to bằng nắm đấm của họ thì tuyệt đối không nên bỏ qua.

- Điện thoại: (02) 2267-7784
- Hướng dẫn đi lại: Xuống ga Đại học Dongguk, đường số 3, cửa ra số 6 rồi đi thẳng. Quán nằm trong một tòa nhà sơn xám, trông giống một nhà máy, nằm ở phía tay trái của bạn.

*  Casablanca: Sandwich Ma-rốc chính hiệu bởi tay đầu bếp Wahid*

Ngày càng có nhiều doanh nhân nước ngoài mở cửa tiệm ở vùng Haebangchon/Gyeongnidan, nếu kể ra thì có vài nhà hàng, vài quán bar, một gallery, và một cửa hàng âm nhạc. Một trong những địa điểm ưa thích của tôi là quán sandwich Ma-rốc chính hiệu mang tên Casablanca. Loại ưa thích của tôi là thịt cừu: thịt xay sốt cà chua với đậu lăng, đậu gà, khoai tây, sốt sữa chua lạnh với dưa chua và cải bắp rôm rốp. Ngoài ra có thể gọi thêm rau nếu muốn.

- Điện thoại: (02) 797-8367
- Giờ mở cửa: Thứ Ba – Chủ Nhật 5h chiều – 10h45 tối. Không mở cửa các ngày Thứ Hai
- Hướng dẫn đi lại: Ga Noksapyeong, đường số 6, cửa số 2. Đi thẳng đến cột đèn giao thông thì ngoặt trái rồi đi dọc con phố bày nhiều bình kimchi khoảng 10 phút là đến.



*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Night Club và những lời khuyên bổ ích* 


*Mỗi vấn đề đều có giải pháp của nó. Nếu bạn chuẩn bị làm công chuyện thông tắc, hãy mượn tay một con rắn hổ mang. Nếu bạn muốn nâng cao tinh thần cho bản thân, hãy nghiện một thứ gì đó thật nặng rồi bỏ. Nếu bạn cần một vài ý tưởng để thi gan với đèn neon tờ mờ hay có tên gọi khác là cuộc sống đêm Seoul - thì bài viết này sẽ giúp bạn bám trụ thâu đêm đến lúc mặt trời mọc, hoặc có khi đến lúc mặt trời lên cao, tùy vào thể lực mỗi người. Bài viết đi sâu vào chi tiết theo dàn ý ba phần: mở đầu đêm, cao trào của đêm và kết thúc đêm. Chỉ cần nghĩ mình đang “chọn chuyến phiêu lưu cho riêng mình”, đừng vì lưỡng lự mà phải chết hai mươi lần trước khi chọn được một giải pháp vừa ý.*
*Đừng vội*
Vậy chúng ta nên bắt đầu từ đâu? Đây là một câu hỏi đàng hoàng, chứ không phải câu hỏi tu từ. Cũng có những khi mở đầu chính là phần tốn nhiều chất xám nhất của người đi club. Ở những nơi mà người ta được quyền tiêu thụ rượu bia thả phanh mà người bán không lo vướng phải vòng lao lý, nhiều người dễ bị ảo tưởng rằng đi club đồng nghĩa với việc có cả đêm chè chén như một tên ăn hại. Thực tế không phải như vậy. Ngay cả khi đã nhắm trước một club nào đó, bạn vẫn có thể phải chuyển địa điểm vài ba lần như thường. Lý do là bởi, trừ khi có tiết mục nổi trội, lượng khách đến club mỗi đêm không ổn định. Một club chật ních người tối hôm trước sang đêm sau đã trở thành giống như show Two and a Half Men chiếu dồn: bị hắt hủi và không ai thèm.
*Two and a Half Men: một show truyền hình nổi tiếng của Mỹ

Bạn nên khởi động sớm từ khoảng 9 giờ tối, đến những nơi có nhiều quầy bar và đồ uống giảm giá. Nếu bạn đang dạo quanh khu Gangnam, hãy tạt qua Casa Mio (đằng sau Kyobo Tower). Trả 17.000 won, đổi lại bạn được hậu đãi một suất buffet rượu “cái-gì-uống-được-là-có” với ít nhất 7 loại rượu đỏ và rượu trắng khác nhau. Nửa đêm khi quán đóng cửa, vị trí giáp ranh với nhiều hộp đêm danh tiếng và nhiều khu huyên náo khác đã khiến quán trở thành một điểm khởi đầu lý tưởng.

*    Điểm trung chuyển*

Thứ hai, đừng đi sớm vào “việc chính”. Bạn sẽ phải trả tiền đồ uống bằng giá nhà giàu, số khách trong club tính cả bạn sẽ là một, và DJ sẽ thường là DJ thử việc hoặc làm công việc kiểm tra âm thanh trước khi các DJ bậc thầy xuất quân vào nửa đêm. Một lời khuyên là: nên để đêm của bạn ngấm từ từ, đừng vồ vập. Nếu bạn thích không khí club, hãy đến Salt Cake gần Đại học Konkuk, Lounge LUV ở Itaewon hay Chillax ở Apgujeong. Những nơi như vậy cho bạn cảm giác ngồi lounge đậm đặc, và là “điểm trung chuyển” tuyệt vời trước khi gặp gỡ bạn bè và nhóm lửa bữa tiệc lớn.

*Quy tắc*
Vào đến bữa tiệc chính, hãy ghi nhớ một vài quy tắc. Đầu tiên, nhóm của bạn nên thỏa thuận trước về cách liên lạc. Nếu bạn vẫn tin tưởng rằng điện thoại di động phi thường đến mức hai người ở hai đầu dây vẫn thông thoại khi xung quanh bạn chỉ có tiếng ồn và tiếng ồn, thì buồn thay, bạn đã nhầm to. Cuộc nói chuyện của bạn sẽ nghe giống như một bản thu âm của Lil Jon: “What?... Yeah… Uh-huh… Where you at?” (Gì cơ?... Được… Ừ hứ… Cậu ở đâu thế?”). Nếu xuất phát riêng rẽ, hãy chọn thời gian và địa điểm gặp mặt. Nếu không, hãy chuẩn bị tinh thần một vài người trong nhóm sẽ rơi rụng trên đường đi.

Lời khuyên thứ hai: đừng tự chôn chân ở một chỗ. Đôi khi bạn cần bước qua ngưỡng cửa hai - ba nơi mới tìm được địa điểm ưng ý. Hãy giải quyết vấn đề “bạn muốn làm gì” với bạn bè trong đêm đó. Nhảy? Lãng mạn? Hay uống giải sầu? Đi kèm với mỗi hạng mục là địa điểm riêng, quy tắc riêng… Thật ngạc nhiên là vẫn có những nhóm bạn không biết mình đang làm gì để rồi phải hối tiếc vì đã bỏ phí một đêm vui vẻ.

Một cuộc nói chuyện giữa một nhóm bạn như vậy và tôi sẽ diễn ra như sau:

_Họ: “Chúng tớ không biết mình muốn gì, và cuối cùng cũng chẳng làm được.”
Tôi: “Chẳng làm được cái gì cơ?”
Họ: “TỚ KHÔNG BIẾT!!”_


    Buffet Hongdae

Giải pháp tối ưu cho những người không biết mình muốn làm gì là làm một chuyến khám phá Hongdae - khu vực xung quanh Đại học Hongik. Ở đây mỗi thứ đều có một ít, như buffet ở Las Vegas. Tuy nhiên, cũng giống như buffet Las Vegas, bạn sẽ phải sẵn sàng chạm mặt với những hình người vận đồ đầu lâu xương sọ chằng chịt di động và những cô gái phấn son quá hạn mức nhưng độ sâu của tình cảm thì dưới mức trung bình. Hongdae là một phần của Seoul mà có những thứ không bao giờ thay đổi. Những loại người giống nhau đi đến những loại cửa tiệm, quán xá giống nhau. Vì vậy nếu bạn đặt chân đến một nơi, giữ nguyên vị trí trong năm phút, và cảm thấy không hợp, bạn nên quay đầu ra đi vì nếu ở vậy trong hai tiếng tiếp theo cũng sẽ không có gì thay đổi. Nói về giờ giấc, ở đây giờ cao điểm là từ 11h30 tối đến 2h sáng hôm sau. Tất nhiên hai mốc giờ này không phải được người ta tạc đá đóng biển, nhưng nhìn chung là như vậy.

    Bình minh

Một trong những nhiệm vụ khó nhất của đêm là vẽ kịch bản cho màn kết. Đó là lúc bạn sẽ bốc mùi, rên rỉ, bụng đầy hơi như một đứa trẻ quấn tã. Có ba địa điểm cho bạn lựa chọn. Đằng sau cánh cửa thứ nhất là: thức ăn. Seoul - thiên đường ăn đêm của tôi - là nơi hễ muốn là sẵn có một bữa thịt nướng, bất kể thời gian, địa điểm. Lựa chọn B là một quán nước nhẹ nhàng, im ắng. Nhưng tôi không cổ vũ ý kiến này vì đồ ăn và đồ uống kết hợp với nhau mới thật sự đúng kiểu. Cánh cửa thứ ba là tiếp tục tiệc tùng ở một club mở ngoài giờ. Club loại này không thiếu cho bạn chọn, nhưng cá nhân tôi gợi ý Club AM ở Cheongdam. Nơi này không khác gì một club thực thụ, không khí club vẫn ồn ào đầy năng lượng tới gần trưa. Chủ quán là chủ cũ của MIROS - cũng là một club mở ngoài giờ - nên thừa kế từ quán này nhiều DJ đủ kinh nghiệm để làm đối trọng cho đám đông cuồng nhiệt ở phía dưới. Với những chuyến viếng thăm của DJ nước ngoài, những bữa tiệc đêm theo chủ đề, xem ra club ngoài giờ đối với AM không còn là một việc ngoài guồng để coi nhẹ nữa.

Tất nhiên, bài viết này không phải là một cuốn bách khoa toàn thư về cuộc sống đêm ở Seoul, nhưng ít nhất cũng cung cấp cho bạn một ít cơ bản. Vì vậy, hãy cứ ra đường và tận hưởng. Nhưng cũng luôn nhớ rằng: khi bạn thấy nhạc bật quá to, nghĩa là chính bạn đã quá già.
*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Khám phá 5 bãi biển đẹp nhất thành phố Busan*


*Mùa hè là mùa của thành phố biển yêu đời Busan. Khách du lịch đến mà không muốn rời đi. Hãy cùng tìm hiểu tại sao dân mê biển muốn điền tên Busan vào hộ khẩu của mình.

    Phá kỷ lục ở Haeundae
*


Được mệnh danh là điểm du lịch lớn nhất cả nước, Haeundae là Miami của Hàn Quốc. Đó là nơi các chàng trai miệt mài trong phòng tập, các cô gái mặc bikini tự tin đi lại trên bãi cát với những đôi giầy gót nhọn. Một tạp âm chiếm gọn bầu không khí mỗi khi một cơn sóng lớn đánh vào hàng nghìn chiếc phao vàng đựng người. Nghỉ cuối tuần ở Haeundae được liệt vào danh sách những việc cần làm trước khi chết, ngang hàng với việc trèo núi Baekdusan. Một thông tin nho nhỏ: vào năm 2008, Haeundae đã lập kỷ lục thế giới ở hạng mục ‘bãi biển có nhiều cây dù nhất’ với 8.000 cây! Theo tính toán của dân địa phương, số cây dù có thể lên tới 12.000 vào dịp Tháng Bảy và Tháng Tám. Nếu bạn có cảm hứng với một đĩa cá khoai tây, hãy thử quán Geckos ở Palez de CZ cạnh Khách sạn Paradise.

- Hướng dẫn đi lại: Ga Haeundae, đường tàu số 2, cửa ra số 3 và 5
- Thể thao: bóng chuyền mặt tiền khách sạn Paradise
_Haeundae không thiếu khách sạn cho người đi biển. Thuê một phòng có ban công nhìn ra biển ở khách sạn Paradise (giá khoảng 250.000 won, 051-749-2111), nếu biển đông thì tắm ở bể bơi ngoài trời. Cách biển một đoạn là nhà nghỉ Big Apple (giá từ 40.000 won – 60.000 won trở lên, 051-747-0199) nhưng chỉ được nhận phòng sau 5h chiều. Ở bãi Gwangalli có khách sạn Park (60.000 won ngày thường, 80.000 won cuối tuần, 051-755-5010). Khách sạn nhỏ xinh này nằm ngay đối diện biển và nhìn ra cầu Gwangan rất đẹp._
*    Lãng mạn Gwangalli*



Bạn thích đi dạo chân trần trên cát đêm có dịch vụ mát xa bằng sóng biển đi kèm? Nếu thần Cupid là người Busan, ngài sẽ chỉ đường cho bạn đến bãi biển Gwangalli. Nằm cách Haeundae chỉ một con phố, bãi biển này nổi tiếng với các cặp tình nhân chứ không phải nhờ chất lượng của mặt cát. Cầu Gwangan về đêm trông như một chiếc cầu vồng là một trong những thắng cảnh số một của Busan. Mỗi đêm hè Thứ Sáu và Thứ Bảy, con đường ven biển lại biến thành bàn tiệc công cộng. Cảnh sát dẹp đường, các quán bar và nhà hàng lập địa bàn tạm trên mặt phố. Hãy nhớ cái tên Thursday Party khi nhớ đến đồ uống, vì đây là chuỗi bar có chủ nội nổi tiếng nhất Busan. Nếu bạn không ưa ồn ào, ghé thăm một quán cà phê ngẫu nhiên bên đường và gọi một tách cappuccino.

- Hướng dẫn đi lại: Ga Gwangan, đường số 2, cửa ra số 5
- Thể thao: lướt sóng, bóng chuyền, kayak

*    Nữ hoàng sắc đẹp Songjeong*

Mặc dù vẫn còn tranh cãi, nhưng nhiều người cho rằng Songjeong là bãi biển đẹp nhất Busan. Nằm ở ngoài rìa thành phố nên biển khá vắng bóng người, và do thế, cát và nước cũng vắng cặn. Songjeong không sở hữu những khách sạn năm sao như Haeundae, nhưng chính nhờ sự thiếu hụt này mà Songjeong tìm được nét hấp dẫn của mình. Là nơi ưa thích của các gia đình, dân lướt sóng và người nước ngoài muốn trốn tránh cái ngột ngạt của Haeundae, chắc chắn Songjeong sẽ đem lại nụ cười trên môi những con người thèm ánh nắng mặt trời. Có thể tắm táp thêm một chút âm hưởng reggae ở bar và nhà hàng Blowfish – cái tên quen thuộc đối với cộng đồng người nước ngoài.

- Hướng dẫn đi lại: Ga Haeundae, đường tàu số 2, cửa ra số 1. Sau đó bắt xe bus số 100, 100-1 hoặc 139 đi khoảng 20 phút.
- Thể thao: lướt ván, kayak

* Lửa trời Dadaepo
*

Một chiếc jeep kéo theo một chiếc rơ moóc 4 bánh dừng chân trên bãi cát. Người chủ dựng lều, căng màn và bắt đầu nướng samgyeopsal. Thỉnh thoảng lại có tiếng gầm của máy bay sắp sửa hạ cánh xuống sân bay Gimhae. Một nhóm bạn đốt lửa trại trên bờ biển. Ở cận Tây của thành phố nơi sông Nakdong đổ ra biển là Dadaepo. Biển và nước ở đâu có thể tốt hơn, nhưng Dadaepo lại có được chất thô ráp, lạc lõng mà lôi cuốn lạ thường. Nhưng lý do chủ yếu đưa mọi người đến Dadaepo lại là cảnh mặt trời lặn trên vịnh sông Nakdong. Ngoài ra còn có núi phẳng lớn nhất thế giới được công nhận bởi sách kỷ lục Guinness năm 2010. Đài phun nước mặt trời lặn trong mơ Dadaepo (http://fountain.saha.go.kr) hoạt động vào 8h tối ngày thường, 8h và 9h tối ngày Thứ Bảy và Chủ Nhật, không hoạt động Thứ Hai và các ngày mưa.

- Hướng dẫn đi lại: Ga Sinpyeong, đường tàu số 1, cửa ra số 4. Bắt xe bus số 2, 11 hoặc 338 đi khoảng 30 phút. Phương án nhanh hơn là đi xe bus tốc hành số 1000 từ ga Busan (dừng ở đối diện cửa ga) mất khoảng 30 phút.
- Thể thao: lướt ván diều.
_Thông tin thêm

- Thông tin cho khách du lịch: (051) 1330

- Trang web chính thức du lịch Busan: etour.busan.go.kr

- Website chính thức của thành phố Busan: english.busan.go.kr

- Thẻ thông hành Busan: dùng được bằng nhiều loại tiền. Tấm thẻ đa năng này đem lại nhiều ưu đãi và nhiêu lợi ích khi thuê nhà, mua sắm, mua đồ ăn thức uống, và nhiều trường hợp khác. Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết, hãy liên lạc Tiểu ban quảng bá du lịch Busan (051)888-3504

Busan Haps (Busan Haps 부산햅스 The English Magazine for What's Happening) là tạp chí về đời thường Busan, bao gồm danh sách sự kiện sắp diễn ra, thông tin về nhà hàng, quán bar, danh lam thắng cảnh và nhiều mục khác.
_

*    Du lịch trong ngày đến Ilgwang*


Nếu cần trốn thành phố một ngày, hãy tới bãi Ilgwang. Nằm bên một vịnh lớn, điểm hấp dẫn nhất của bãi tắm này là im ắng cả về tiếng người và tiếng sóng. Hiếm người Busan làm nên ở nơi này, đa số chọn cuộc sống thành thị, và họ đúng. Ilgwang là đất mưa rào, lại có nhà máy năng lượng hạt nhân nhìn ra biển. Nhưng nếu bạn còn dư dả thời gian và cũng muốn tìm một bãi mới để khám phá, Ilgwang sẽ làm vừa lòng bạn.

- Hướng dẫn đi lại: Đi tàu lên bờ biển về hướng Ulsan từ ga Haeundae (mất khoảng 40 phút đến 1 tiếng.)

*  Lời khuyên của người trong cuộc*

Muốn thoát khỏi cái xô bồ của mùa hè? Tìm một bãi tắm vắng người trong một thành phố 4 triệu dân cũng giống chẳng khác gì ra quán thịt nướng gọi món bánh phô mai – không phải là hiếm có mà không bao giờ có. Trước đây mùa biển ở Busan bắt đầu vào ngày bắt đầu của Tháng Bảy và kết thúc vào ngày kết thúc của Tháng Tám. Năm nay, Busan quyết định kéo dài sang cả Tháng Sáu đến hết Tháng Chín đối với bãi Haeundae và bãi Gwangalli. Songjeong và Dadaepo vẫn giữ nguyên mốc thời gian cũ. Nếu bạn đến Busan vào Tháng Chín nhưng không thích đông người, đừng đến Haeundae hoặc Gwangalli.
_Hướng dẫn đi lại

- Xe bus con thoi miễn phí: Xe bus của Hội đồng du lịch Hàn Quốc chạy hằng ngày từ Seoul đến Busan, dành riêng cho người nước ngoài. Xe bus xuất phát lúc 8h sáng từ trước cửa hàng miễn thuế Donghwa ở khu trung tâm Gwanghwamun, đến khu phố lớn Seomyeon, Busan lúc 2h chiều, đến khách sạn Paradise ở bãi Haeundae lúc 2h30.

Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết hoặc đặt chỗ, hãy truy cập trang tiếng Anh: visitkoreayear.com

- KTX: đường tàu cao tốc Seoul – Busan chỉ mất 2 tiếng rưỡi. Vé người lớn trong khoảng 42.100 won đến 51.800 won/1 chiều. Xem thêm wwkoraw.il.com
_
*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc*

----------


## greencanal29

hàn quốc cảnh đẹp nhưng muốn tới thì giá hơi khó đi

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Thực hiện đơn giản hóa thủ tục xin visa cho khách du lịch Hàn Quốc* 

    Đại sứ quán Hàn Quốc tại Việt Nam cho biết, nhằm hỗ trợ người Việt Nam khi đi du lịch Hàn Quốc, kể từ ngày 01/04/2011 hồ sơ xin visa du lịch Hàn Quốc và thủ tục cấp visa sẽ được đơn giản hóa.

Những biện pháp này chính là kết quả của việc Chính phủ Hàn Quốc đã nỗ lực để tạo thuận lợi cho khách du lịch của các nước Đông Nam Á như Việt Nam, Indonesia, Phillipines... muốn đến thăm Hàn Quốc.

Để hỗ trợ thêm cho quá trình này, ngày 30/03/2011, Bộ Tư pháp Hàn Quốc đã thông báo cho các cơ quan có liên quan về chủ trương đơn giản hóa visa du lịch cho người dân của 11 nước Đông Nam Á có nhu cầu xin visa đi du lịch Hàn Quốc.

    Theo đó, Đại sứ quán Hàn Quốc tại Việt Nam cũng đã đơn giản hóa hồ sơ nhằm tạo điều kiện thuận lợi cho việc xin visa của người Việt Nam có ý định đi du lịch Hàn Quốc. Giấy tờ chứng minh năng lực tài chính như chứng minh tài sản cá nhân được rút gọn xuống chỉ còn 1~2 loại để nộp, đối với các doanh nghiệp đăng ký xin visa du lịch tập thể thì chỉ cần bảo đảm của công ty chủ quản mà không cần hồ sơ của từng cá nhân.

Bên canh đó, mở rộng phạm vi đối tượng của visa đi nhiều lần để đại diện cho các doanh nghiệp, người có thu nhập trên 10 nghìn USD/năm cũng được hưởng ưu đãi. Thời gian hiệu lực của visa đi nhiều lần cũng được kéo dài tới 03 năm và thời hạn lưu trú cũng được kéo dài tới 90 ngày. Do đó, tính hiệu quả của visa đi nhiều lần cũng được nâng cao.

Nhằm thúc đẩy du lịch gia đình, trường hợp trong gia đình có người đã có visa đi nhiều lần thì Đại sứ qán Hàn Quốc tại Việt Nam cũng sẽ cấp visa cho những người khác trong gia đình, nếu có giấy tờ chứng minh quan hệ gia đình.

    Đại diện của Đại sứ Quán Hàn Quốc tại Việt Nam cho biết: "Chúng tôi sẽ tiếp tục quảng bá và triển khai cải thiện chế độ để hiệu quả của việc thực hiện cải thiện chế độ cấp visa như visa du lịch lần này sẽ đến một cách thiết thực với nhiều người Việt Nam đang có nhu cầu đi du lịch Hàn Quốc."

Đại diện của Đại sứ Quán Hàn Quốc tại Việt Nam cũng cho biết thêm: "Song song với việc cải thiện chế độ như đơn giản hóa thủ tục cấp visa, chúng tôi cũng cân nhắc đến vấn đề phát sinh người lưu trú bất hợp pháp và phối hợp với các Bộ, Ngành có liên quan để chuẩn bị biện pháp đối phó."
*NỘI DUNG CẢI THIỆN THỦ TỤC CẤP VISA TỔNG HỢP NGẮN HẠN (C-3)*

    Cấp visa đi một lần tư cách C-3 (Visa tổng hợp ngắn hạn, thời hạn lưu trú 90 ngày):

    Đối tượng được cấp: Người có ý định lưu trú ngắn hạn với mục đích như du lịch.
    Hồ sơ nộp: Giấy tờ chứng minh khả năng tài chính để chi trả kinh phí lưu trú tại Hàn Quốc hoặc chứng minh nhân thân.

Người đăng ký chọn một trong những giấy tờ chứng minh khả năng tài chính được nêu ra ở trên để nộp. Trừ trường hợp ngoại lệ có thể phải bổ sung thêm 01 loại giấy tờ nữa.

- Trường hợp đã từng thăm quốc gia thành viên thuộc Tổ chức OECD trong 5 năm gần nhất hoặc có visa của quốc gia thành viên OECD còn hiệu lực thì được miễn giấy tờ chứng minh tài chính.

- Trường hợp là học sinh thì phải có giấy tờ chứng minh đang còn đi học (giấy tờ chứng minh đang đi hoặc bằng học sinh) và giấy tờ chứng minh tài chính của bố mẹ và chứng minh quan hệ với bố mẹ mới được cấp visa.

- Trường hợp đi du lịch do công ty thưởng, về cơ bản nếu nộp giấy tờ bảo đảm của công ty chủ quản thì sẽ được miễn nộp giấy tờ chứng minh tài chính.
* Cũng có thể thu giấy tờ bổ sung khi cần thiết để tham khảo về quy mô, mức độ tín dụng và thành tích trước đây của công ty chủ quản.

- Trường hợp người thuộc tầng lớp giàu có và có thế lực đưa người trợ giúp theo thì sẽ nộp giấy tờ bảo đảm thân phận của người sử dụng lao động thay cho giấy tờ chứng minh tài chính.

- Trường hợp là người đứng đầu các cơ quan khác thì có thể được miễn giấy tờ nếu cần thiết.

    Cấp visa sử dụng 02 lần (Visa Double):

    Đối tượng được cấp: Là những đối tượng được cấp visa đi một lần và có ý định nhập cảnh vào Hàn Quốc lần 2 trong vòng 6 tháng.
    Hồ sơ nộp: Giống như xin cấp visa đi một lần. Điểm khác biệt là phải nộp lệ phí 60USD và điền "Double" vào ô chỉ loại visa trên đơn xin cấp visa.
    Nội dung cấp: Visa tổng hợp ngắn hạn có tư cách lưu trú (C-3), thời gian có hiệu lực là 06 tháng, số lần nhập cảnh là 02 lần, thời hạn lưu trú 90 ngày.
    * Điền loại visa là D (Double) chứ không phải là M (Multiple).

    Kéo dài thời hạn và mở rộng đối tượng cấp visa đi lại nhiều lần C-3:

    Đối tượng được cấp:

- Người có quyền cư trú vĩnh viên ở các nước thuộc Tổ chức OECD (trừ Hàn Quốc) hoặc trong 4 năm gần nhất đã có ít nhất 02 lần sang các nước này, hoặc người đã sang Hàn Quốc ít nhất 4 lần trong vòng 02 năm gần nhất.
* Trường hợp là hướng dẫn viên cho đoàn khách du lịch trong 02 năm gần nhất đã có ít nhất 01 lần sang Hàn Quốc cũng được chấp nhận (chỉ áp dụng cho những hướng dẫn viên đã có thẻ hướng dẫn viên du lịch do cơ quan có thẩm quyền của Việt Nam cấp.)

- Cán bộ nhân viên nhà nước, nhân viên doanh nghiệp nhà nước, cán bộ công nhân viên làm việc tại các công ty hàng không, tàu thủy có lịch trình qua lại Hàn Quốc định kỳ.

- Người có thu nhập từ 10.000USD/năm trở lên hoặc là khách hàng VIP có thẻ tín dụng sử dụng được trên toàn thế giới (người có thẻ Golden hoặc Platium.)

- Người có ý định sang Hàn Quốc để ký kết hợp đồng, tư vấn theo lời mời của doanh nghiệp nhà nước Hàn Quốc, hoặc sang để mở công ty để hợp tác với Hàn Quốc trong việc bán hoặc khai thác tài nguyên khoáng sản, năng lượng...

- Lãnh đạo và các quan chức cao cấp tham gia hội thảo quốc tế hoặc các sự kiện quốc tế theo lời mời của Chính phủ và cơ quan nhà nước.

- Đại diện doanh nghiệp, lãnh đạo doanh nghiệp, nhân viên cấp quản lý (thời gian công tác trên 01 năm.)

- Người làm việc trong cơ quan ngôn luận, như phóng viên, PD, biên tập viên (thời gian công tác trên 01 năm.)

- Người có công việc ổn định (bác sĩ, luật sư, kế toán, giáo viên dạy toàn thời gian...) hoặc những người chuyên làm một ngành nghề như diễn viên, nhà sáng tác, vận động viên, nghệ sĩ đã được trưởng cơ quan xác nhận.

- Người từ 55 tuổi trở lên, đã về hưu và đang được hưởng lương hưu.

- Người đã tốt nghiệp các trường trung cấp trở lên ở Hàn Quốc.

- Bố mẹ và con nuôi của vợ/chồng mang quốc tịch nước ngoài của công dân Hàn Quốc (bao gồm cả bố mẹ của người vợ/chồng đã nhận quốc tịch Hàn Quốc.)
* Trừ trường hợp xin visa để kết hôn với người Hàn Quốc.

- Vợ/chồng và con ở tuổi vị thành niên của người có visa đi lại nhiều lần (C-2, C-3)

    Nội dung cấp: Tư cách lưu trú C-3, thời hạn có hiệu lực là 03 năm, thời gian lưu trú 90 ngày.
    * Cá nhân đáp ứng các yêu cầu xin visa đi lại nhiều lần sẽ được cấp visa đi lại 01 lần trong trường hợp xin cấp visa đi lại 01 lần.

    Visa cho khách du lịch đi theo gia đình:

    Đối tượng được cấp:
    - Vợ/chồng, con ở tuổi vị thành niên, bố mẹ đẻ và bố mẹ vợ/chồng của người có visa đi lại nhiều lần còn hiệu lực trong thời gian xin visa (sau đây người này gọi tắt là cá nhân.)
    * Tuy nhiên, trong các đối tượng cấp visa đi lại nhiều lần, loại trừ trường hợp bố mẹ của người đã tốt nghiệp đại học ở Hàn Quốc và bố mẹ của người vợ/chồng là người nước ngoài kết hôn với người Hàn Quốc.
    Hồ sơ nộp: Các giấy tờ chưng minh thân nhân (sổ hộ khẩu gia đình, giấy khai sinh, giấy chứng nhận đăng ký kết hôn dịch tiếng Anh có công chứng nhà nước.)
    Nội dung cấp: Cấp visa trong thời hạn visa của cá nhân chưa hết hạn và chưa hết thời hạn lưu trú.

    Các giấy tờ bắt buộc khác khi làm thủ tục xin visa:
*Đối tượng được cấp visa* *Giấy tờ bắt buộc*:
*Người đã sang các nước OECD (trừ Hàn Quốc) ít nhất 02 lần trong 4 năm gần nhất.
*
- Ghi chép về những lần đi trên hộ chiếu.

*Cán bộ công nhân viên cơ quan, doanh nghiệp nhà nước..*.
 Giấy tờ xác nhận đang làm việc
*Người có thu nhập từ 10.000USD/năm trở lên, khách hàng có thẻ tín dụng VIP*  

- Các giấy tờ có tính chất công, như: Giấy xác nhận nộp thuế..
- Chứng minh đã từng sử dụng thẻ.
*Các cán bộ có liên quan đến khai thác và mua bán tài nguyên, năng lượng 	*

- Giấy xác nhận đang làm việc.
- Giấy tờ chứng minh hợp đồng và hồ sơ tư vấn.
*Người tham gia các sự kiện quốc tế có thư mời của chính phủ hoặc cơ quan nhà nước 	*

- Giấy mời
*Lãnh đạo, đại diện doanh nghiệp, nhân viên quản lý (thời gian công tác trên 1 năm.)*  

- Hồ sơ mở công ty (trường hợp lãnh đạo, đại diện doanh nghiệp.)
- Giấy xác nhận đang làm việc (chứng minh thời gian công tác.)
*Người làm trong các cơ quan ngôn luận, như:phóng viên... *  
- Chứng minh thư, giấy xác nhận đang làm việc, thẻ nhà báo, thẻ phóng viên... (chứng minh thời gian công tác.)
*Người có công việc ổn định (bác sĩ, luật sư, kế toán, giáo viên dạy toàn thời gian...) hoặc nghệ sĩ... đã được trưởng cơ quan xác nhận. 	*

- Giấy xác nhận đang làm việc hoặc chứng chỉ hành nghề.
- Thẻ hội viên hoặc thẻ nghành, thẻ của cơ quan (đối với trường hợp của nghệ sĩ...)
*Người hưởng lương hưu 	*

- Giấy tờ có thể chứng minh việc nhận lương hưu.
* Mức lương tối thiểu và các loại lương hưu được quy định đối với từng cơ quan.
*Người đã tốt nghiệp đại học ở Hàn Quốc. 	*- Bằng tốt nghiệp hoặc bằng chứng minh học vị.
*Bố mẹ của vợ/chồng là người nước ngoài kết hôn với người Hàn Quốc.*  
- Hồ sơ chứng minh thân nhân (sổ hộ khẩu gia đình, giấy khai sinh, giấy chứng nhận đăng ký kết hôn dịch tiếng Anh có công chứng nhà nước) của quốc gia đó và của Hàn Quốc.
*Khách du lịch theo gia đình.* 	- Giấy tờ chứng minh thân nhân (sổ hộ khẩu gia đình, giấy khai sinh, giấy chứng nhận đăng ký kết hôn dịch tiếng Anh có công chứng nhà nước.)
*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Du lịch Namhae - Trải nghiệm cuộc sống nông thôn Hàn Quốc* 

Tôi muốn đến những nơi thật xa
Có thể ở nơi ấy, tôi sẽ gặp được ai đó
Tôi muốn leo lên thật cao
Để xem có thể nhìn được ra xa đến bao nhiêu
Một bình nước nhỏ, một chiếc máy ảnh phủ bụi
Tôi nhét tấm bản đồ nhàu nát vào ba lô..."

*TTHQ™- Đó là những lời trong bài hát "출발" (Chulbal - Khởi hành) nổi tiếng - bài hành khúc dành cho những người yêu thích du lịch ở Hàn Quốc. Nếu bạn cũng mang trong mình dòng máu phiêu lưu và đã chuẩn bị sẵn sàng cho một cuộc "khởi hành" mới thì đừng chần chừ gì nữa, hãy xách ba lô và cùng đến Namhae với chúng tôi. Namhae - hòn đảo nhỏ ấm áp với nắng vàng, biển xanh, những dãy núi trập trùng, những ngôi làng nhỏ yên bình, ruộng bậc thang thoai thoải cùng những nụ cười dân dã, yêu đời của người dân bản địa chắc hẳn sẽ khiến cho bạn vừa có cảm giác thân quen gần gũi, vừa sẽ thấy rất thú vị với nếp sinh hoạt rất riêng của xứ sở Kimchi.*

Namhae được xếp vào hòn đảo lớn thứ 5 ở Hàn Quốc nhưng đến tận nơi mới thấy hoàn toàn không có cảm giác đang ở trên một hòn đảo. Biển đảo này cách xa lục địa 600m đường biển và xưa hoàn toàn bị cô lập về kinh tế, giao thông, vận tải cũng như chưa phát triển về du lịch. Chỉ từ sau năm 1973, khi cầu Namhae dài 660m nối liền giữa hai quận Hadong và quận Namhae được khánh thành, Namhae đã nhanh chóng trở thành một mắt xích quan trọng trong sự phát triển công- nông nghiệp, du lịch… của khu vực phía Nam Hàn Quốc. Nếu cầu Namhae giữa vai trò kết nối ở phía Tây thì ở phía Đông đảo, cầu Changseon - Samcheonpo (cầu nối trực tiếp giữa huyện Changseon, Namhae và Samcheonpo) có biệt danh là “cây cầu hội chợ triển lãm” được xem là một trong những điểm thăm quan đẹp nhất ở Namhae đặc biệt là vào lúc hoàng hôn. Cây cầu không bắc thẳng với lục địa như cầu Namhae mà chuyển tiếp uốn lượn tại ba hòn đảo nhỏ nằm giữa biển, và mỗi một đoạn cầu lại có những điểm nhấn khác nhau. Khi trời tối, những ánh đèn đủ màu được thắp lên tô điểm cho các nhịp cầu và phản chiếu xuống mặt biển khiến cho cả cây cầu rực sáng như đang dẫn ta vào một thế giới cổ tích.

Đến Namhae, bạn không thể không ghé thăm bãi biển Sangju - bãi biển lớn nhất ở đây. Bãi biển dài 2km và rộng khoảng 120m, một bên dựa vào Geumsan (núi Geum), một bên được bao bọc bởi các đảo cây và đảo đá nhỏ tạo nên cảnh quan thoáng đãng, hài hòa. Bãi biển Sangju tuy không nổi tiếng và sầm uất như Heaundae của Busan nhưng nước biển rất trong, sạch, ấm và được coi là nơi nghỉ dưỡng, tắm biển “đích thực” của người dân khu vực phía Nam. Ngoài ra, cũng có một số bãi biển đẹp và nguyên sơ như Songjeong, Dugok . Wolpo, Sachon…

Một "đặc sản" khác không thể không nhắc đến ở Namhae là quần thể những ngôi làng nhỏ, xinh xắn nằm giữa những cánh đồng lúa xanh mướt, những ruộng tỏi ánh màu đất bazan phì nhiêu, sung túc. Cùng với sự phát triển của du lịch Namhae trong những năm gần đây nên hầu như các ngôi làng đều có cơ hội tận dụng những địa thế và điều kiện riêng để phát triển du lịch. Đến với mỗi khu làng, bạn sẽ được khám phá và chiêm ngưỡng những cảnh quan khác biệt. Ví dụ như làng Daraengyi nổi tiếng với ruộng bậc thang và những mỏm đá nhìn ra biển, làng Songjeong, làng Dumo, làng Jeokryang…nổi tiếng với các lễ hội cầu mùa, cầu may và các hoạt động thể nghiệm cuộc sống nông thôn như: thu hoạch khoai tây, khoai lang, hái nho, đánh cá, bắt sò, bắt trai… Có hai ngôi làng khá thú vị mà bạn có thể ghé thăm là American Village (làng Mĩ) và Germany Village (làng Đức). Hai ngôi làng này do chính những người Mĩ và người Đức thiết kế, xây dựng và sinh sống theo đúng phong cách của từng quốc gia. Làng Mĩ nổi bật với tượng nữ thần tự do đặt ngay cổng làng cùng với các bức tường bằng đá xám cổ kính. Làng Đức trông tươi vui và ấm áp với những ngôi nhà chóp nhọn đỏ rực và những chiếc cổng gỗ, những khu vườn xinh xắn như muốn gọi mời bước chân khách bộ hành.

Ngôi làng chúng tôi tìm đến và nghỉ qua đêm ở Namhae là làng Deokwol. Khách thăm quan và bầu không khí ở đây không được nhộn nhịp bằng các khu làng làm dịch vụ khác nhưng cũng chính vì thế ngôi làng giữ được những nét rất dân dã, nguyên sơ mà nếu một lần đặt chân đến bạn sẽ không khỏi trầm trồ, thán phục khi bắt gặp những nét rất “Việt Nam” tại một ngôi làng Hàn Quốc. Con đường nhỏ quanh co, hai bên là ruộng lúa lên đòng dẫn vào làng với hơn hai chục nóc nhà, những bức tường đá thấp được xếp hoàn toàn thủ công, những ruộng tỏi (tỏi là một trong những đặc sản của Namhae) là khung cảnh thuần túy của một làng quê Hàn Quốc. Điểm nhấn của ngôi làng chính là những bức tranh trên tường với màu sắc tươi sáng, họa tiết sinh động, bay bướm do chính những học sinh của làng Deokwol sáng tác. Bạn có thể đi dạo khắp làng, chụp ảnh và chiêm ngưỡng những khung cảnh ấm áp về thiên nhiên, động vật và về cuộc sống nông thôn thanh bình, vui tươi được tái hiện trên những bức tường trắng.


Có một bí mật thú vị là người dân Deokwol dùng những bức tường xinh xắn bao quanh đó để làm nhà kho và chuồng bò, chuồng dê. Đối với những ai yêu thiên nhiên và cảnh đồng quê thì việc đi dạo trên những con đường làng ngoằn nghèo, ngắm những bức tranh, nghe tiếng côn trùng và ngửi mùi phân bò chắc chắn sẽ là những trải nghiệm khó quên. Trên tất cả, những thứ níu giữ chúng tôi khi rời khỏi nơi đây chính là tình người nồng hậu, là bát cơm gạo mới cùng những sản vật được thu hoạch tại vườn nhà, là chén rượu gạo mát được người chủ nhà rót tràn ly mời khách.
Dù bạn là ai, dù bạn đến từ đâu thì tại Deokwol hay bất cứ miền nông thôn nào tại Hàn Quốc bạn cũng sẽ được đón tiếp như một đứa con xa lâu ngày trở về quê hương. Chúng tôi sẽ không miêu tả thêm nữa mà chờ đợi bạn cất bước đến với Namhae - hòn đảo ấm áp của phương Nam.
*Vài nét về nhà trọ Oigatjibminbak (외갓집민박) ở làng Deokwol*

Oigatjibminbak là một trong 3 nhà trọ duy nhất trong làng đạt tiêu chuẩn của World Expo Stay và sẽ đón khách du lịch đến tham quan triển lãm thế giới về chủ đề "Cuộc sống biển" năm 2012 tại Yeosu - Expo 2012 Yeosu Korea.
Ở đây có hai phòng trọ (mỗi phòng có sức chứa từ 4~6 người) với giá thuê là 60.000 won/đêm (vào thời điểm đắt khách thì giá thuê phòng có thể tăng lên 70.000 won/đêm). Và nếu bạn nhờ bác chủ nhà nấu ăn với mức giá 6.000 won/suất thì bạn sẽ được thưởng thức rất nhiều món ăn đặc sản của vùng đảo Namhae.

Nếu may mắn như chúng tôi, các bạn có thể sẽ được bác chủ nhà đưa đi tham quan vòng quanh đảo bằng ôtô riêng hoàn toàn miễn phí, cũng như tham gia vào những dịp ăn uống tụ họp của gia đình mang đậm văn hóa truyền thống Hàn Quốc.

Một số hình ảnh về Oigatjibminbak (xem thêm những hình ảnh về nhà trọ Oigatjibminbak):




*NguồnThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Ga Yangjae* 

*Thoạt nhìn, Yangjae có thể không phải là nơi lui tới của những người bạn yêu mến tiết trời tháng Năm, nghĩ đi nghĩ lại thì càng thấy đúng. Chưa có ai hiểu lầm đây là vùng lộng lẫy nhất Seoul. Những đại lộ rộng lớn và những tòa tháp văn phòng sừng sững chiếm hết chỗ của cái đẹp. Thế nhưng chỉ đi một chút về phía Nam đường Gangnam-daero thôi, bạn sẽ tìm thấy một nơi đang ở chính giữa xuân thì của nó.

    Nơi xanh nhất Seoul
*
Bất kể ai nghe tới chữ “xuân” cũng sẽ liên tưởng ngay đến “hoa”. Nhưng đối với người Seoul, khi nhắc tới “xuân”, có lẽ nhiều người sẽ nghĩ tới “Yangjae”.

Ngay trước đoạn đường thành phố nối với đại lộ, bạn sẽ bắt gặp một dải nhà xanh mái nhọn màu xám pha với xanh lá cây. Đó là Chợ hoa Yangjae-dong lớn nhất Hàn Quốc. Bước vào những căn nhà này giống như vừa đi qua cánh cửa thần kỳ sang (chẳng hạn) miền nông thôn Brazil. Nhiệt độ quanh năm khoảng 25°C, và một tấm thảm xanh dày đặc dát đầy sắc hồng, vàng và đỏ tươi.

Cây chậu và hoa có trong hai gian nhà xanh, còn lẵng hoa hay các loại hoa cây cảnh khác bày bán ở tầng hầm. Ở đây, sự ưu ái nghiêng hẳn về các loài hoa rực rỡ như hồng hay tulip, trên sàn nhà đầy những góc ruy băng thừa và mẩu hoa cắt dở.

Phần phía Nam của chợ là khu dụng cụ làm vườn và bình hoa, tòa nhà phía Tây chuyên bán buôn - tầng một bán hoa, tầng hai bán đồ nghề trồng cây và hoa giả. Ở góc Tây Bắc của chợ là đồ nghề chăm bón cây và tượng trang trí vườn tược từ tượng nữ thần Hy Lạp khỏa thân tới tượng những con hươu cao cổ to như thật.


*    Đi bộ trong công viên*

Ngay phía Bắc chợ hoa là Công viên Rừng nhân dân Yangjae (Yangjae Citizen's Forest Park), xây năm 1986 phục vụ cho Á vận hội. Đây từng là khu rừng nhân tạo lớn nhất Seoul trước khi vinh dự này được chuyển qua tay Rừng Seoul sau đó. Định nghĩa “công viên” có vẻ đúng hơn “rừng”, nhưng dù mang cái tên nào, ốc đảo đầy cây này vẫn là một không gian đáng yêu không vướng bụi thành thị của những cao ốc đại lộ xung quanh.

Chính giữa công viên tọa lạc Đài tưởng niệm Yoon Bong Gil-nhà hoạt động cách mạng vĩ đại. Vào ngày 29 tháng Tư năm 1932, tại lễ mừng sinh nhật Nhật Hoàng Hirohito với binh sĩ Nhật tại Thượng Hải, Yoon đã ném bom giết chết hai viên chức Nhật và làm bị thương nhiều tên khác. Ông đã bị bắt giữ và hành quyết tại Nhật Bản; sau đó đến 1946, di hài của ông đã được khai quật và đem chôn tại Nghĩa trang quốc gia.

Phía nam công viên là nơi tụ tập của giới chơi cosplay do sự có sự hiện diện của trung tâm aT ở vùng lân cận là nơi Thế giới truyện tranh Seoul thường tổ chức hội nghị thường kỳ. Các hoạt động của hội bao gồm thi, biểu diễn và ngõ nghệ sĩ. Mặc dù không phổ biến như ở Nhật nhưng cosplay ngày càng chiếm được mối quan tâm của nhiều người Hàn trẻ, bởi vậy mà mỗi Chủ nhật bạn có thể sẽ bắt gặp những fan cosplay trong trang phục ấn tượng, đi qua đi lại trong công viên, mải mê với ống kính máy ảnh.

Chạy dọc theo rìa phía Bắc của công viên là Suối Yangjae. Hai bên bờ là hai hàng anh đào và cây đầu xuân đã ngả sang sắc vàng sinh động, và con đường nơi người ta thường vừa ngắm hoa vừa đạp xe hoặc tản bộ. Ngoài ra còn có một bể bơi nằm gọn giữa công viên và suối.

Muốn chuyến đi thêm “ảo”? Vậy thì hãy đi về phía Tây dòng suối, dưới đường cao tốc Gyeongbu tới Công viên Văn hóa và Nghệ thuật, nơi bạn sẽ nhìn thấy Alicepark – công viên giải trí mang chủ đề Alice lạc trong xứ sở thần tiên. Ngôi nhà giầy bằng gỗ, những cây nấm khổng lồ, và một chiếc chuồng mèo khảm ngoại cỡ chễm chệ trên vách đá. Cảm giác rất Spirited Away (một phim hoạt hình Nhật, tên tiếng Việt là Cuộc phiêu lưu của Chihiro đến vùng đất linh hồn).

*   Phong cách Hàn Quốc*

Nếu bạn có ý định dành trọn cả ngày cho công viên, có lẽ bạn sẽ chịu khước từ xe buýt, chuyển sang cuốc bộ 20 phút, và chuyến hành quân này sẽ dẫn bạn qua quán Neurin Maeul – có nghĩa là “làng chậm” – một nhà máy ủ rượu thu nhỏ dành riêng cho những thức uống có cồn truyền thống của nước Hàn như soju, baekseju – rượu gạo và cỏ, và sansachun – một loại rượu chế từ cây táo gai Trung Quốc.

Món uống cơ bản của quán vẫn là makgeolli. Quán còn chào hàng vô vàn chủng loại rượu xuất xứ từ nhiều tỉnh khác nhau trên khắp cả nước, cũng như các loại rượu có hương vị như bokbunja (cây mâm xôi đen Hàn Quốc). Ở đây makgeolli được nấu tại chỗ bằng một thùng ủ bằng thép không gỉ khổng lồ ở gian sau. Nếu bạn đang chuẩn bị lên đường đi dã ngoại, chúng tôi khuyên bạn đem theo một trong 1.000 chai rượu tươi ngon bổ rẻ của cửa hàng với giá chỉ 2.000 won.
_
Thông tin thêm

    Chợ hoa Yangjae-dong và Rừng Yangjae

Cửa ra số 7, đi về phía nam theo đại lộ Gangnam
Đi bộ mất 20 phút, hoặc lên xe buýt số 140, 405, 407, 408, 421, 440, 441, 462, 470, 471, 4432 hoặc 8441.
Bến xe buýt – Chợ hoa: Trung tâm aT (Chợ hoa Yangjae); Rừng Yangjae: nhà xanh và buôn bán vật dụng – Chợ hoa rừng Yangjae
- Giờ mở cửa: 7h sáng – 7h tối

    Quán Neurin Maeul

Cửa số 7, xuôi về phía nam đại lộ Gangnam

Đi bộ 10 phút
- Điện thoại: (02)6917-8999
- Wesbite: ::: 
- Giờ mở cửa: 10h sáng – 8h tối
_
*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Ssamzie-gil, khu mua sắm độc đáo trên phố đi bộ Insa-dong* 

*Ssamzie-gil là địa điểm độc đáo nhất trên phố đi bộ Insa-dong. Theo nhà thiết kế Choi Mun-gyu ở Đại học Yonsei, người thiết kế tòa nhà này, thì Ssamzie-gil giống một con đường hơn là một tòa nhà, và con đường sẽ tôn thêm vẻ đẹp của con người.*
Về cơ bản, Ssamzie-gil là một tòa nhà bốn tầng với hơn 70 cửa hàng. Tuy nhiên, khi bạn đi vào bên trong, tòa nhà sẽ trở thành một mê cung với những con ngõ nhỏ dễ thương. Thay vì các biển chỉ dẫn ở các tầng theo kiểu cũ, người ta treo các bản đồ cho mỗi tầng và đặt tên chúng kiểu như First Step Way (Con đường đầu tiên).

Ssamzie-gil được mở cửa vào năm 2004, ở đây có các cửa hiệu bán tranh ảnh, đồ thủ công mỹ nghệ, vật dụng sinh hoạt, gốm sứ và giấy truyền thống. Ở cuối con đường là một khu vườn.

Những vật dụng dễ thương trang trí dọc theo con đường, như những bảng hiệu viết tay, những chậu hoa được chăm sóc cẩn thận, đã biến Ssamzie-gil trở thành địa điểm hấp dẫn nhất khu phố đi bộ Insa-dong.

Nếu có dịp đến thủ đô Seoul, bạn nhất định phải đến phố đi bộ Insa-dong và ghé vào tòa nhà Ssamzie-gil. Tòa nhà này nằm ở gần cửa ra số 6 của ga Anguk, trên đường tàu số 3.
*NguồnThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*10 con đường mùa thu đẹp nhất Seoul* 



*Khi muốn gác lại những bận rộn, lo toan của cuộc sống thành thị; khi muốn cảm nhận sự chuyển mình của đất trời vào thu, khi muốn dành những khoảng thời gian lắng đọng và ý nghĩa cùng với những người thân yêu - bạn sẽ đi đâu ở Seoul?*
Chúng tôi xin giới thiệu với các bạn 10 con đường ở Seoul đẹp nhất vào mùa thu. 10 con đường này do chuyên gia du lịch đường bộ Yun Mun-gi giới thiệu và dựa theo độ dài cũng như địa hình của các chặng để phân theo ba mức: Dễ, Trung bình và Khó với bốn chủ đề là: đường rừng, đường thủy, đường công viên và đường văn hóa - lịch sử.

Để người dân Seoul và khách du lịch có thể cảm nhận về tự nhiên, văn hóa mọi lúc, mọi nơi, thành phố Seoul đã trưng bày những bức tranh về “Những con đường muốn đi ở Seoul”. Những bức tranh này được trưng bày tại các địa điểm công cộng, đặc biệt có 534 bức tranh với tổng cộng 1.876 km đường được giới thiệu tại các ga tàu điện ngầm Seoul. Trong đó, mỗi chặng đường được đề cử dài từ 4-10 km và được sắp xếp theo từng khu vực, từng chủ đề khác nhau.

Trong số 10 con đường được liệt kê vào danh sách “muốn đi bộ nhất ở Seoul” dưới đây có 6 chặng mà bạn có thể thưởng thức hơi thở của rừng ngay trong trung tâm thành phố như Buramsan Soop-gil (Đường rừng Buramsan), Gangdong Greenway 1-gil, Daemosan Soop-gil (Đường rừng Daemosan), Guksabong Soop-gil (Đường rừng Guksabong), Gwanaksan Gyegok-gil.

*1. Đường Bukhansan Banghak Neungseon (북한산 방학 능선길)*

- Lịch trình: Ga Dobong- Đường rừng Musugol- Chùa Wontong - Đường núi Banghak - Thánh đường Banghak (도봉역 - 무수골 숲길 - 원통사 - 방학능선 - 방학성당).
- Độ dài: 7,8km.
- Độ khó: Trung bình.

Đây là chặng đường dài 7,6 km và được xếp vào mức độ trung bình. So với địa thế cao của núi Bukhansan thì đường có độ dốc vừa phải, những khúc quanh tương đối dễ khiến cho khách bộ hành hoàn toàn có thể yên tâm vừa leo núi, vừa thưởng thức phong cảnh và không khí dịu mát của mùa thu. Khi lên đến chùa Wontongsa - ngôi chùa cổ thời Shilla bạn có thể phóng tầm mắt ra 4 phía để chiêm ngưỡng phong cảnh nên thơ xung quanh.

*2. Đường rừng Buramsan (불암산 숲길)*

- Lịch trình: Ga Sanggye - Cổng vào chùa Buram - Đường đi vào rừng Buramsan - Đền Hakdo - Samyukdae Jemyongho - Ga Hoarangdae (상계역 - 불암산 입구 - 불암산 숲탐방로 - 학도암 - 삼육대 제명호 - 화랑대역.)
- Độ dài: 8,8km.
- Độ khó: Trung bình.



Con đường này cũng được xếp vào mức độ trung bình, tuy nhìn từ bên ngoài khá cheo leo, hiểm trở nhưng thực ra lại vô cùng hiền hòa như hình ảnh bức tượng quan thế âm bồ tát Mae ngự trong đền Hakdo (학도암 마애관음상). Vào chặng gần cuối của cuộc hành trình, bạn có thể nghỉ ngơi và thưởng thức không khí mát mẻ tại hồ Jemyoeng của trường đại học Samyuk ( 삼육대학교 제명호수).

*3. Đường Gangdong Greenway số 1 (강동그린웨이 1길)*

- Lịch trình: Ga Myongil - Núi Godeok - Công viên Bangjuk - Công viên Myongil - Công viên Iljasan – Gamicheon - Ga Công viên Olympic (명일역 - 고덕산 - 방죽공원 - 명일공원 - 일자산공원 - 감이천 - 올림픽공원역.)
- Độ khó: Khó.


Vì đây là khu rừng sinh thái có địa hình khá hiểm trở nên con đường này được xếp vào mức độ khó nhất. Vào năm 2010, rừng bị tàn phá nhiều do ảnh hưởng của mưa bão nên mức độ bao phủ của tán cây giảm hơn so với trước đây. Tuy nhiên, với ánh nắng mùa thu không quá gay gắt thì đây lại là điều kiện tốt để leo núi và ngắm cảnh.

*4. Đường rừng Daemosan (대모산 숲길)*

- Lịch trình: Ga Meabong - Công viên Dalteogeunrin - Núi Guryong - Núi Daemo - Ga Suseo (매봉역 - 달터근린공원 - 구룡산 - 대모산 - 수서역)
- Độ dài: 7,9km.


Xuyên suốt lịch trình là sự nối tiếp nhau của những chặng đường rừng. Khi leo lên đỉnh núi Daemo bạn có thể thưởng thức một cách toàn vẹn vẻ đẹp và độ sâu lắng của bầu trời mùa thu.

*5. Đường rừng Guksabong (국사봉 숲길)*

- Lịch trình: Ga Sungsindaeipgu – Bongcheongogea - Tuyến đường phụ Guksabong - Tuyến đường trung tâm Guksabong - Công viên Boramea - Ga Sindaebang 숭실대입구역 - 봉천고개 - 국사봉 가지능선 - 국사봉 주능선 - 보라매공원 - 신대방역.)
- Độ dài: 6,3km.
- Độ khó: Trung bình.


Chặng này là sự kết hợp hài hòa của những con đường bộ bằng phẳng và những đoạn dốc lên - xuống của đường núi. Khi leo lên đỉnh Guksabong bạn có thể chiêm ngưỡng sông Hàn ở phía trước, và mặt sau là núi Bukhan như một bức bình phong ngập tràn sắc màu mùa thu. Đỉnh Gukhan được coi là một trong những nơi có thảm lá vàng đẹp nhất vào mùa thu. Chỉ cần đón đúng thời điểm và chuẩn bị tinh thần để chinh phục đỉnh núi là bạn có thể thưởng thức trọn vẹn những sắc màu sinh động và diễm lệ nhất của tạo hóa được phô bày nơi đây.

*6. Đường thác núi Gwanaksan (관악산 계곡)*

- Lịch trình: Ga Nakseongdae - Công viên Nakseongdae - Seouldae Campus - Cổng vào Gwanaksan - Đường thác Gwanaksan - Ngã ba đập nước khoáng - Công viên hồ nước Gwanaksan - Cổng vào Gwanaksan (낙성대역 - 낙성대공원 - 서울대캠퍼스 - 관악산입구 - 관악산계곡길 - 삼거리약수터 - 관악산호수공원 - 관악산 입구.)
- Độ dài: 11km.
- Độ khó: Trung bình.

Với công hiệu của khoáng chất Anion có trong nước suối và Phytoncide của cây rừng, đây là chặng đường đem lại sức khỏe và sinh khí cho khách bộ hành. Trước cửa Nakseongdae có đường cây Unheung và khu vực thác nước Gwangan có các loại cây lá đỏ mùa thu rất nổi tiếng. Đây sẽ là nơi giúp bạn và gia đình quên đi những bận rộn, bon chen của cuộc sống đô thị để hòa mình cùng thiên nhiên tươi đẹp.

*7. Seongdong Songjeong Dokgil (성동 송정둑길)*

- Lịch trình: Ga Ichasan - Công viên trẻ em - Đường đê Songjeong – Cầu Salgotyi - Ga Eungbong (아차산역 – 어린이대공원 - 송정동 둑길 – 살곶이다리 - 응봉역.)
- Độ dài: 8,7km.
- Độ khó: Trung bình.

Đây là nơi lí tưởng để tổ chức picnic cùng gia đình và bè bạn trong những ngày thu. Đi qua công viên trẻ em (어린이대공원) đến đường Dokkil bạn có thể thuê và đi xe đạp hoặc đẩy xe cho em bé đi dạo trên con đường này. Đến đây vào dịp chính giữa mùa thu bạn có thể chiêm ngưỡng con đường với những hàng cây eunhaeng (cây ngân hạnh - một loại cây lá vàng rất đẹp vào mùa thu ở Hàn Quốc) vàng ruộm và ghi lại cho mình những bức ảnh đẹp nhất.

*8. Đường Sunhoan Công viên World Cup (월드컵공원 순환길)*

- Lịch trình: Ga Sân Vận động World Cup - Núi Meabong - Công viên Nanjicheon - Công viên Hoàng hôn - Đường Dawn Redwood – Công viên Bầu trời - Công viên Hòa bình - Ga Sân Vận động World Cup (월드컵경기장역 - 매봉산-난지천공원 – 노을공원 – 메타세콰이어길 – 하늘공원 – 평화의공원 - 월드컵경기장역.)
- Độ dài: 15km.
- Độ khó: Khó.

Đây là con đường có độ khó cao nhất. Nếu đi theo đường bộ thì quãng đường tương đối dài nhưng khung cảnh thiên nhiên, sinh thái tại mỗi chặng thay đổi liên tục nên hoàn toàn không gây cảm giác mệt mỏi, nhàm chán. Giữa các chặng lại có rất nhiều các trạm nghỉ để khách bộ hành có thể ngồi nghỉ để lấy lại sức và ngắm cảnh trí xung quanh. Quảng trường được trải cỏ lau rộng bát ngát ở Công viên Bầu trời là nơi lý tưởng để tổ chức các lễ hội mùa thu và thu hút khách du lịch.

*9. Đường rừng Ujangsan (우장산 숲길)*

- Độ dài: 5,5km.
- Độ khó: Dễ.


Là chặng đường thuộc loại dễ đi với 5,5km và các con đường rừng đều nằm gọn trong công viên Ujangsan. Núi ở đây tương đối thấp và được chia làm 2 đỉnh với các con đường với dốc thoai thoải bao quanh núi như hình mạng nhện. Chặng đường này rất phù hợp với những buổi đi dạo đặc biệt với các thành viên nhỏ tuổi trong gia đình.

*10. Đường Hongneung Sumokwon (홍릉 수목원길)* 
Con đường văn hóa - lịch sử có Viện nghiên cứu cây giống quốc gia Sumok (diện tích 440.000㎡). Từ Anamdong trường đại học Goryeo, đi qua đường trường đại học Kyunghee ta có thể thấy ngay Viện Lâm sản quốc gia tọa lạc bên đường. Viện này là nơi nghiên cứu và ươm giống hàng ngàn, vạn giống cây trồng trong cả nước. Những khu vườn ươm lớn với các giống cây, hoa đa dạng, phong phú khiến cho khách bộ hành có cảm giác được bước vào một ốc đảo giữa thành thị. Vào mùa thu, nếu muốn ghi lại những khoảnh khắc đẹp nhất của thiên nhiên thì không thể bỏ qua địa danh này. Tuy nhiên, nơi đây chỉ hoạt động vào thứ Bảy, Chủ Nhật nên bạn không thể tới thăm vào ngày thường.

Ngoài 10 địa danh được liệt kê trên đây, nếu muốn tìm hiểu về các con đường thể nghiệm văn hóa sinh thái mời các bạn tham khảo trang web (::: ) của Trung tâm Hỗ trợ Thông tin Sinh thái thành phố Seoul. Ở bảng phía bên phải của trang web này cũng có giới thiệu chủ đề: Những con đường muốn đi bộ vào mùa thu ở Seoul.

Những con đường được giới thiệu lần này đều dẫn đến trung tâm thành phố Seoul. Với trường hợp của những công nhân viên chức, nếu không đi hết được cả chặng, có thể tận dụng khoảng thời gian nghỉ ngơi từ 30 phút đến 1 giờ buổi trưa để đi tìm hiểu và thưởng thức mùa thu tại các chặng ngắn ngay gần công ty, cơ quan của mình.

Ủy ban nhân dân thành phố Seoul đang đẩy mạnh các hoạt động tuyên truyền, cổ vũ cho phong trào đi bộ mùa thu và muốn phát triển các con đường văn hóa - sinh thái - du lịch thành thương hiệu mới của thành phố Seoul. Chỉ cần một chút tinh tế và có tình yêu thiên nhiên thì xung quanh những nơi tấp nập nhộn nhịp như đô thị cũng có rất nhiều những địa điểm đẹp, lãng mạn, vừa là cơ hội rèn luyện sức khỏe, vừa rèn luyện tinh thần và tiếp thêm cho chúng ta tình yêu cuộc sống.
*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Lễ hội hoa mùa xuân Yeouido Hangang* 


*Lễ hội hoa mùa xuân Yeouido được tổ chức tại Yeouiseo (Yunjung-no) vào giữa tháng 4 khi mà hoa mai, đỗ quyên, đỗ quyên hoàng gia và các loại hoa mùa xuân khác đang thì nở rộ. Lễ hội này vốn nổi tiếng với 1.400 – 1.600 cây anh đào Hàn Quốc.*Trong thời gian diễn ra lễ hội, ô tô bị hạn chế lưu thông xung quanh tòa Quốc hội để du khách có không gian thoáng đãng để ngắm hoa. Khi màn đêm buông xuống, những nhánh hoa càng trở nên lung linh hơn bởi những ngọn đèn màu sắc trang trí trên cây, còn có những trò biểu diễn đường phố và triển lãm nghệ thuật được trưng bày.

Phương tiện:

Xe điện ngầm
1. Trạm Yeouinaru (Xe điện ngầm số 5), cửa 1.
2. Trạm Dangsan (Xe điện ngầm số 2 hoặc 9), cửa 4.
3. Trạm Yeouido (Xe điện ngầm số 5 hoặc 9), cửa 2.
4. Trạm Quốc hội (Xe điện ngầm số 9), cửa 1.

Trang chủ: New Document (Tiếng Hàn)
_Thông tin cần biết
Thời gian: Từ 13/04/2012 đến 17/04/2012
Địa chỉ: Công viên Yeouido, Yeouido-dong, Yeongdeungpo, Seoul.
Địa điểm: Công viên Yeouido và vùng Yeouiseo.
Điện thoại:
- Tổng đài: +82-2-1330 (Tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Hoa)
- Để biết thêm thông tin: +82-2-2670-3125_





*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Công viên Namsan* 

*- Núi Namsan là ngọn núi đại diện cho người dân Hàn Quốc, nằm lọt thỏm giữa lòng Seoul. Mặc dù không cao như những ngọn núi xung quanh, nhưng Namsan lại là một nơi lý tưởng để nghỉ ngơi. Trên núi có nhiều địa điểm nổi bật như khu Palgakjeong (Hội trường hình bát giác), tháp Seoul, Thủy cung, đài phun nước, thư viện Namsan. Du khách có thể đi xe cáp hoặc đi dạo từng bậc thang lên trên núi. Có rất nhiều lối đi để đến Namsan: Namdaemun, Hoehyun-dong, Taeyero 3 (sam)-ga, Công viên Jangchung, Itaewon, Huam-dong… Riêng các cặp vợ chồng thì thường dùng xe đạp để đi cùng nhau.*
Công viên Namsan là một di tích lịch sử lâu đời. Du khách sẽ có dịp nhìn thấy Bonghwadae (Gò đất hải đăng) ngay khi đến Namsan, vì nó từng là trung tâm quốc phòng của thủ đô. Từ triều đại Joseon (1392-1910), Namsan đã đổi về Hanyang (Seoul ngày nay) và bảo vệ thủ đô tránh khỏi nhiều cuộc xâm lăng. 4 ngọn núi Bukasan, inwangsan, Naksan và Namsan chính là bức tường thành kiên cố từ ngàn đời xưa. Trên đỉnh Namsan, hệ thống mật báo đã được xây dựng để chính quyền địa phương truyền tin nội bộ cho chính quyền trung ương thông qua hệ thống ký hiệu đặc thù.
Ngoài ra khi đến Namsan, du khách sẽ rất đỗi ngạc nhiên nếu nhìn thấy khu chợ Palgakjeong. Với ngọn tháp Seoul (479,7m), du khách có thể dễ dàng trông thấy toàn cảnh Seoul xanh bạt ngàn với những ngọn sống ngoài bờ biển Incheon. Các nhà hàng ở Seoul cũng luôn tự hào vì vị trí địa lý vô cùng lý tưởng của họ. Giữa màn đêm huyền ảo, du khách sẽ có một bữa tối thật tuyệt vời ở tòa tháp Seoul với ngôi làng truyền thống Namsangol đơn sơ mà mộc mạc. Đây chính là 1 trong 5 ngôi làng truyền thống còn nguyên vẹn ở Hàn Quốc.

Hoạt động: Mở cửa quanh năm
Giờ hoạt động:
- Cáp treo: 10:00 - 23:00
- Quan sát bằng kính: 10:00 – 23:00 (24:00 vào thứ 6 và thứ 7).
Bãi đậu xe: Có sẵn
Phí đậu xe:
- Xe con: 300 won/10 phút
- Xe lớn (hơn 16 chỗi ngồi): 900 won/10 phút
Phí vào cổng: Công viên Namsan miễn phí
Cáp treo:
- Từ 13 tuổi trở lên: Khứ hồi 7500 won/người, Một lần 6000 won/người.
- Trẻ em dưới 13 tuổi: Khứ hồi 5000 won/người, Một lần 4000 won/người.
Tháp Seoul (Đài quan sát/Bảo tàng Gấu Teddy/Đài quan sát + Bảo tàng Gấu Teddy)
- Người lớn: 9.000 won/ 8.000 won/ 14.000 won
- Thanh niên (13 – 17 tuổi): 7.000 won/ 6.000 won/ 10.000 won
- Trẻ em (dưới 12 tuổi): 5.000 won/ 5.000 won/ 7.000 won
*Hướng dẫn:*
- Vùng Hoehyeon: Ra khỏi cổng số 4 trạm Hoehyeon ở Xe điện ngầm Seoul số 4, sau đó đi bộ 20 phút.
- Vùng Hannam: Ra khỏi cổng số 2 trạm Hangangjin ở Xe điện ngầm Seoul số 6, sau đó đi xe buýt số 0014 tới khách sạn Hyatt (Vườn Bách Thú) (10 phút/xe buýt).
- Vùng Palgakjeong (Tháp Seoul): Ra khỏi cổng số 2 hoặc 3 trạm Myeongdong ở Xe điện ngầm Seoul số 4, sau đó đi bộ đến Trường tiểu học Lila khoảng 10 phút, đi cáp treo 1 đoạn sẽ thấy Palgakjeong (Tháp Seoul).




_Thông tin cần biết
Địa chỉ: 100-177 Hoehyeondong1-ga, Jung-gu, Seoul.
Loại hình: Công viên.
Liên lạc:
- Tổng đài: +82-2-1330 (Tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Hoa)
- Để biết thêm thông tin: +82-2-3783-5900 (Tiếng Hàn)
Trang chủ:
http://www.parks.seoul.go.kr (Tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Hoa)
:: N Seoul Tower :: (Tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh)_
*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Cung điện Changgyeong* 

*Nằm ở trung tâm thủ đô Seoul, Cung điện Changgyeong được xây dựng lần đầu tiên bởi vị vua thứ tư ở triều đại Joseon, vua Sejong (1418-1450) để cha mình là vua Tajong tiện việc nghỉ ngơi. Sau này nó trở thành hậu cung cho các cung phi và hoàng hậu. Trong suốt những năm vua Sejong cai trị (1469-1494), cung điện đã được chỉnh tu và đổi tên thành Cung điện Changgyeong. Về sau, Cung điện Changgyeong đã trở thành công viên dành cho động thực vật khi Phát xít Nhật vào chiếm đóng. Năm 1983, Cung điện Changgyeong được di dời. Vài năm sau đó, Cung điện Changgyeong được phục hồi lại tên cũ của mình.*
Qua lối mòn vào Cung điện Changgyeong, cổng Honghwa, du khách sẽ bắt gặp cầu Okcheon. Hầu hết các cung điện thời Joseon đều có một chiếc cầu cong cong bắc ngang qua cái ao nhỏ, tương tự như cầu Okcheon này. Myeongjeong là chiếc cổng lâu đời nhất vẫn còn tồn tại từ thời Joseon đến giờ. Qua cổng Myeongjeong là thư phòng của đức vua, mọi cánh cửa đều phải hướng về Nam theo đúng tư tưởng Nho giáo. Trên các tảng đá ngoài sân, còn có vết khắc tên các sắc quan trong triều. Sau cổng Myeongjeong, ở góc trên bên trái có Sungmundang. Đây là tòa nhà được xây dựng dựa trên độ dốc của núi. Đây chính là nét đặc biệt của các mái nhà, nó tuân theo một quy luật nhất định để làm ra sự cao thấp khác nhau giữa các mái nhà.

Còn Tongmyeongjeon được xây dựng là để dành cho Hoàng hậu, là tòa nhà lớn nhất trong Cung điện Changgyeong, du khách có thể dễ dàng nhận ra những chi tiết tinh tế trong cấu trúc kiến tạo tòa nhà này. Rời khỏi Tongmyeongjeon, băng qua những mỏm đá trắng, du khách sẽ bắt gặp Jagyeongjeon. Nhìn theo hướng Đông Nam của Jagyeongjeon là Punggidae. Punggidae là một công cụ dùng để đo lường. Nó là một cái cột dài có buộc một mảnh vải, dùng để kiểm tra vận tốc và cấp gió. Tiếp tục rảo bước theo hướng Bắc, du khách sẽ phát hiện ra mặt hồ lớn tên gọi Chundangji. Thật ra một nửa hồ khi xưa chính là ruộng lúa do chính tay nhà vua cày cấy, nhưng khi Nhật vào chiếm đóng, ruộng lúa đã bị nhổ đi, thay vào đó là những chiếc tàu nhỏ trang trí nổi bồng bềnh trên nước. Ngày nay thì hồ nước này dùng để trồng các loài cây sống trong nước.

Tình hình hiện tại: Thứ hạng lịch sử 123
Đóng cửa: Thứ Hai hàng tuần
Giờ hoạt động: 09:00 ~ 18:30 Tháng 04-10; 09:00 ~ 17:30 Tháng 03-11; 09:00 ~ 17:00 Tháng 12-2.
Giá vé: Mua trước khi đóng cửa 1 giờ.
Bãi đậu xe: Có sẵn
Phí đậu xe: 2.000 won/2 giờ và 1.000 won/30 phút sau 2 giờ.
Vé vào cửa:
- Người lớn (từ 19 tuổi trở lên): 1.000 won/người và 800 won/Nhóm (trên 20 người).
- Trẻ em (từ 7-18 tuổi): 500 won/người và 400 won/Nhóm (ít nhất 10 người).
Kết hợp với vé của Cung điện:
- 4 cung điện (Cung điện Changdeok (Bao gồm Huwon và Secret Garden), Cung điện Changgyeong, Cung điện Deoksu, Cung điện Gyeongbok) và Điện thờ Jongmyo.
- Giá vé: 10.000 won có thể được sử dụng trong vòng 1 tháng sau khi mua.
- Du khách có thể được hoàn lại tiền nếu chỉ vừa đến thăm một nơi.
※ Du khách có thể tham gia chuyến du lịch kết hợp Cung điện Changdeok và Cung điện Changgyeong (Mua vé bổ sung tại cổng Hamyangmun).
※ Chuyến du lịch Đền thờ Jongmyo sẽ được tổ chức vào các thời điểm cụ thể trong ngày, trừ thứ 7. Tuy nhiên, chuyến du lịch Đến thờ Jongmyo và Cung điện Changgyeong sẽ bị hủy nếu du khách đăng ký tour du lịch đầy đủ.
※ Đóng cửa vào thứ 2: Cung điện Changdeok, Cung điện Changgyeong, Cung điện Deoksu.
※ Đóng cửa vào thứ 3: Cung điện Changdeok, Cung điện Changgyeong, Cung điện Deoksu.
Dịch vụ dành cho người tàn tật: Dịch vụ cho mượn xe lăn miễn phí, nhà vệ sinh miễn phí, bãi đậu xe dành riêng cho người tàn tật.
Dịch vụ phiên dịch:
- Tiếng Anh: 11:00, 16:00
- Tiếng Nhật: 10:00, 14:00
- Tiếng Hoa: 13:00, 15:00
※ Lịch trình có thể thay đổi. Trước khi đến Cung điện Changdeok, vui lòng liên hệ +82-2-762-4868 (Ấn phím 4). Nhân viên tiếng Anh sẽ sẵn sàng trả lời mọi câu hỏi của quý khách.
Dịch vụ dành cho trẻ em: Miễn phí

Hướng dẫn:
Trạm xe điện ngầm Haehwa (Xe điện ngầm số 4), cửa 4.
Đi bộ đến cuối đường Daeyeonggeory, sau đó đi tiếp 1km đường Changgyeong hoặc đi xe buýt số 172, 162, 272… Xe buýt sẽ đưa quý khách đến tận nơi.




*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Hồ Ilsan* 

*Goyang đã từng là cổng con đường Gwanseo trài dài từ Hanyang (thủ đô của triều đại Joseon) đến Uiju. Hồ Ilsan có diện tích gần 3000.000 pyeong (991.800m2), là công viên hồ nước nhân tạo lớn nhất phía Đông. Để kiểm soát chất lượng nước, chính phủ xử lý dựa vào chất hóa học và nước tinh khiết từ Nguồn dự trữ nước Jamsil nên diện tích hồ được mở rộng thêm 90.000 pyeong (297.540m2)*
Công viên nổi tiếng là điểm cắm trại lý tưởng cho mọi gia đình và trường học. Công viên có hẳn một khoảng đất hình vuông bên bờ sông, một hòn đảo nhân tạo, một lối mòn đạp xe dài 4,7km, bãi đậu xe (chứa được 1.050 xe), một sân chơi, một vùng đất thiên nhiên, một đài phun nước âm nhạc. Công viên còn có loài hoa Goyang Hàn quốc. Thường xuyên tổ chức hội chợ và triển lãm.

Hoạt động: Mở quanh năm.
Bãi đỗ xe: Có sẵn
Phí đỗ xe: 30 phút đầu là 300 won, 100 won/mười phút tiếp theo
Phí vào cổng: Miễn phí.
Các thiết bị có sẵn:
- Cơ sở giải trí: Vườn điêu khắc, triển lãm nhà vệ sinh, vườn cây truyền thống, gian hàng Trung Hoa, vườn hoa hồng, thác nước nhân tạo, đài phun nước, vườn hoa, thảo dược, gian hàng truyền thống, đài quan sát.
- Cơ sở trẻ em: Trung tâm học tập ngoài trời, trang trại cần cẩu, sân chơi.
- Cơ sở thể thao: Sân bóng rổ, sân bóng chuyền, sân bóng cổng.
- Cơ sở công cộng: Giá xe đạp, bồn nước, bàn dã ngoại, quảng trường ngoài trời, lối mòn đi dạo (8.3km), đường chạy xe đạp (4.7km).

Hướng dẫn:
Trạm Jeongbalsan (Xe điện ngầm Seoul số 3), cửa 1 hoặc 2.
Đi dọc theo con đường Jungang 1261beongil khoảng 10 phút.




*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Trung tâm nghệ thuật Aram Nuri* 

*Trong tiếng Hàn, Aram Nuri có nghĩa là "Một thế giới rộng lớn và xinh đẹp". Được xây dựng theo lối kiến trúc cổ thời Phục Hưng, Trung tâm nghệ thuật Aram Nuri gồm 4 nhà hát, phòng trưng bày và nhiều cơ sở khác*
Nhà hát Opera Aram là câu chuyện thứ tư, khán phòng hình móng ngựa có thể chứa tới 1.887 chỗ ngồi. Hội trường Aram có dạng chữ nhật chứa được 1.449 chỗ ngồi. Nhà hát kỹ thuật số Saerasae là một sân khấu thử nghiệm cho phép bố trí 16 tấm sàn gỗ và chứa được 300 chỗ ngồi. Nhà hát ngoài trời Norumok là một đấu trường chứa được 1.000 chỗ ngồi. Triển lãm nghệ thuật Aram là khu vực trưng bày luôn di chuyển khắp nơi. Thư viện Aram chuyên quản lý dữ liệu và cung cấp thông tin về văn hóa nghệ thuật. Plaza Aram gồm 4 con đường mang tên Ánh sáng, Đất, Nước và Gió luôn mở rộng cửa chào đón khách tham quan.

Ban quản lý: Goyang Aram Nuri.
Email: aramtheatre@artgy.or.kr
Hoạt động: Mở cửa quanh năm.
Lượng chứa tối đa:
- Nhà hát Aram: 1.887 chỗ ngồi.
- Hội trường Aram: 1.449 chỗ ngồi.
- Nhà hát kỹ thuật số Saerasae: 300chỗ ngồi.
- Nhà hát ngoài trời Norumok: 1.000 chỗ ngồi.

Thông tin Hội trường triển lãm: Nhà hát Opera Aram, Hội trường Aram, Nhà hát kỹ thuật số Saerasae, Nhà hát ngoài trời Norumok, Triển lãm nghệ thuật Aram, Thư viện Aram, Làng Aram, Plaza Aram.

Phí vào cửa: Không cố định.

Bãi đậu xe: Có sẵn (08:00~24:00)

Phí đỗ xe:
*Phí chung*     1 giờ (cơ bản)     1.000     Tất cả xe (1.000 won/30 phút)
*Biểu diễn nghệ thuật*  
Trên 6 giờ     
2.000     Thanh toán trong sảnh trước giờ đóng cửa (1.000 won/30 phút)
3.000     Trả khi ra khỏi cửa (Yêu cầu phải có vé) (1.000 won/30 phút)
*Triển lãm* 
1 ngày (mức phù hợp)     5.000     25+ hành khách xe buýt
Trên 3 giờ     1.000     Yêu cầu phải có phiếu giữ xe xem triển lãm (1.000 won/30 phút)
*Huấn luyện* 
Trên 5 giờ     2.000     Yêu cầu phải có phiếu giữ xe xem huấn luyện (1.000 won/30 phút)
Trên 3 giờ     1.000
*Phí hàng ngày*     08:00 ~ 24:00     10.000     Mức phí dành cho du khách làm mất vé
※ Giá áp dụng cho tất cả các loại xe.
** Giảm 50% cho xe nhỏ gọn/ xe lăn
Phục vụ: +82-1577-7766 (09:00 ~ 20:00) (Tiếng Hàn)

Hướng dẫn:
- Xe điện ngầm: Xe điện ngầm số 3, trạm Jeongbalsan, cửa 3.
- Xe buýt (Trạm dừng: Văn phòng Ilsandong-gu): 83, 9707, 77, 7727, 76-1, 1008, 9700, 9711, 9701, 9703, 9708, 33, 200, 1000, 3300



*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Lễ hội Gunhangje Jinhae* 

*Từ cuối tháng 3 đến đầu tháng 4, hội hoa anh đào lớn nhất ở Hàn Quốc được tổ chức ở Jinhae. Có trên 2 triệu du khách từ các nước trên thế giới đi dọc theo các con đường với hàng cây xung quanh và những đường mòn dẫn lên núi rất ấn tượng. Có nhiều loại cây anh đào ở Jinhae, khi gió thổi thì tựa hồ như trận mưa cánh hoa anh đào.*
Lễ hội Jinhae Gunhang cũng là tưởng niệm vị tướng quân nổi tiếng Yi Sun Shin và cuộc diễu hành của đội quân là một trong những sự kiện của lễ hội.

Các chương trình:
* Chào mừng lễ khai mạc của Lễ hội: 31 tháng 3/Bùng binh Jungwon
* Buổi hòa nhạc Hallyu Star: 31 tháng 3, 18:00/Bùng binh Jungwon
* Buổi biểu diễn pháo hoa được phát trên các phương tiện truyền thông: 1/4, 20:00/ Jinhaeru
* Lễ hội thắp đèn hoa anh đào: 1-10/4 tại Yeojwacheon Stream
* Lễ hội quân đội Jinhae và Lễ trao Huân chương: 6/4 – 10/4 tại sân vận động quốc gia.

Phương tiện:
1) Từ trạm xe buýt Seoul Nambu, đón một chiếc xe buýt liên tỉnh đến trạm xe buýt ở Jinhae
* Lịch chạy của xe buýt: 07:00 – 23:10, chạy 12 lần một ngày; Thời gian đi: 4 tiếng 20 phút
2) Đón xe lửa hoặc 1 chuyến xe buýt liên tỉnh đến Masan
Từ nhà ga Masan hoặc trạm xe buýt liên tỉnh/tốc hành, đón xe buýt số 162 hoặc 760. Xuống ở nhà ga Jinhae (Thời gian đi khoảng 40-50 phút)
Từ trạm xe Buýt Jinhae/nhà ga Jinhae, đi bộ khoảng 10 phút để đến nơi diễn ra lễ hội.
_Thông tin cần biết
Thời gian: 04.01.2012 ~ 04.10.2012
Địa chỉ: Gyeongsangnam-do Changwon-si Jinhae-gu Tongsin-dong
Địa điểm: Bùng binh Jinhae Jungwon và Khu thương mại.
Điện thoại
- Tổng đài: +82-55-1330 (Tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Trung)
- Để biết thêm chi tiết: +82-55-225-2342~6
Ban quản lý: Jinhae
Trang chủ: gunhang.changwon.go.kr (chỉ tiếng Hàn Quốc)_



*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Lễ hội Hoa đào Hwagae* 


*Khi tháng tư đến thì vùng Hwagae như thể được trải thảm bằng lớp tuyết. Thật ra, đó là những bông hoa trắng tinh khôi của nhiều loại cây anh đào khiến cảnh vật như xứ sở thần tiên được phủ đầy lông tơ mềm mại. Một trong những điểm hấp dẫn nhất của lễ hội là "Con đường hoa anh đào 10 ri (ri là đơn vị đo lường truyền thống của Hàn Quốc, 10 ri xấp xỉ 4.5km)". Người ta gọi nó là "Con đường hôn nhân", nếu những người yêu nhau cùng tay trong tay bước đi trên con đường này, họ sẽ kết hôn và sống bên nhau hạnh phúc trọn đời.*
Ngoại trừ những cảnh đẹp tuyệt vời của các loài hoa anh đào, ở đây còn có hàng loạt những chương trình thú vị theo mùa và các sự kiện văn hóa dành cho các du khách thưởng thức. Sự lôi cuốn gần nhất là Khu chợ Hwagae nổi tiếng trong lịch sử và nhiều nhà hàng phục vụ các món ăn truyền thống của địa phương như Euneo-hoe (cá tươi sống thái mỏng) và Chamgetang (cua loại lớn luộc trong nước súp)

Phương tiện:
Từ trạm xe Buýt Seoul Nambu, đón chuyến xe buýt liên tỉnh đi về hướng Hadong và xuống tại trạm Hwagae. (* Lịch chạy của xe Buýt: 06:30, 08:00, 09:30, 11:30, 13:30, 15:30, 17:30, 19:30, 22:00; Thời gian đi khoảng: 3 tiếng, 25 phút).
Từ trạm cuối Hwagae, đón chuyến xe buýt đến nơi diễn ra lễ hội (Trung tâm Văn hóa Trà đạo) (10 phút).
_
Thông tin cần biết

Thời gian: 04.06.2012 ~ 04.08.2012
Địa chỉ: Gyeongsangnam-do Hadong-gun Hwagae-myeon Unsu-ri
Địa điểm:
Hadong-gun Hwagae-myeon,
Khu Trung tâm Văn hóa Trà đạo
Điện thoại
- Trung tâm chăm sóc khách hàng: +82-55-1330 (Tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Trung)
- Để biết thêm chi tiết: +82-55-883-5715
Ban quản lý: Hadong-gun
Trang chủ: toureng.hadong.go.kr (Tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, Tiếng Nhật, tiếng Trung).
_




*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Đền Ssanggyesa* 

*Được đặt ở phía Nam núi Jiri, đền Ssanggye và đền Hwaeom thuộc trong số những ngôi đền nổi tiếng nhất ở vùng Jiri. Được xây dựng bởi Sambeob, học trò của Euisang vào năm 23 thuộc triều đại vua Seongdeok trong suốt kỷ nguyên Silla, lúc trước nó được gọi là đền Okcheon. Sau đó, hòa thượng Phật giáo đã đổi tên thành đền Ssanggye sau khi gieo giống hạt trà của Trung Quốc xung quanh đền. Ngôi đền bị thêu cháy trong cuộc xâm lược của Nhật Bản, và sau đó được trùng tu lại.*

Thời điểm tốt nhất để viếng thăm khu vực này là mùa xuân, khi con đường dài 6 km từ khu chợ Hwagye đến đền Ssanggye được lấp đầy hoa anh đào của những loài cây 600 năm tuổi. Thần thoại kể lại rằng những người yêu nhau cùng đi dọc con đường đầy hoa anh đào, được gọi là Hollaegil (con đường cưới hỏi). Đi khoảng 40 – 50 phút dọc theo đường đầy cây này sẽ dẫn đến đền Ssanggye.

Đi qua chiếc cầu trước phòng vé, ở đó có 2 hòn đá được khắc chữ, một hòn là "ssanggye", hòn còn lại là "seokmun". Người ta nói rằng vị học giả lỗi lạc Choi Chiwon đã khắc lên chỉ với một cây trúc. Ở giữa ngôi đền, một trong những chữ khắc đầu tiên của người Hàn Quốc "Jingamseon-daegongtabbi" được đặt ở mặt trước tòa nhà chính Daeunggeun. Nó cũng được Choi Chiwon khắc nên. Đi về hướng đông, bạn có thể tìm thấy Ssanggye Ma-aebul, một bức ảnh duy nhất của Đức Phật được khắc sâu vào trong vách đá.

Thêm vào đó, Palyeongru là cái nôi của thể loại tụng ca Phật giáo (âm nhạc Phật giáo), do Thiền sư Jimgam (774-850) khởi xướng, người đã nghiên cứu âm nhạc Phật giáo của Trung Hoa. Khi Thiền sư Jimgam sáng tác nên tác phẩm Eosan (núi cá) lúc trông thấy cá của sông Seomjingang với Paleumryul (tám âm và nhịp điệu), thì nơi này được đặt tên là Palyeongru.

Trong suốt năm thứ 3 của triều đại vua Heugdeok thuộc kỷ nguyên Silla, Kim Dae Ryeom đã ghé thăm Trung Hoa và mang về các hạt giống trà. Theo mệnh lệnh hoàng gia, ông ta đã gieo trồng hạt xung quanh đền Ssanggyesa và khu vực này trở thành nơi đầu tiên trồng trọt trà.

Ban quản lý: Đền Ssanggyesa
Điện thoại: +82-55-883-1901
Thông tin hoạt động: Chùa Ssanggye
Giờ mở cửa: 04:30~19:00
Những tiện nghi cho việc đỗ xe: Có sẵn
Phí đỗ xe:
Ngoài giờ cao điểm Xe ôtô mui kín: 2.000won / Xe ôtô mui kín loại lớn : 4.000won
Giờ cao điểm Xe ôtô mui kín : 2.000won / Xe ôtô mui kín loại lớn : 5.000won
Phí vào cửa:
- Thanh niên (20-64 tuổi)
– Cá nhân 2.500won / Nhóm 2.200 won
- Thiếu niên (12-19 tuổi)
– Cá nhân 1.000 / Nhóm 800 won
- Trẻ em (7-12 tuổi)
– Cá nhân 500 won / Nhóm 400 won
Miễn phí:
Tuổi: dưới 7 tuổi và trên 65 tuổi, du khách tàn tật.
Nhóm: nhiều hơn 30 người.
Những tiện nghi dành cho người tàn tật: Dịch vụ cho thuê xe lăn, phòng nghỉ.

Phương tiện di chuyển địa phương:
1. Từ trạm xe Buýt liên tỉnh Hadong, đón chuyến xe buýt đi về hướng đền Ssanggye (20-25 phút đi đường).
2. Từ nhà ga Gurye, đi taxi khoảng 35 phút.
3. Từ trạm xe Buýt Busan Seobu, đóng chuyến xe đến đền Ssanggye (chạy 2 lần trong ngày/3 giờ đi đường).

_
Thông tin cần biết

Địa chỉ: Gyeongsangnam-do Hadong-gun Hwagae-myeon Unsu-ri 208
Loại hình: Đền thờ
Tìm hiểu thông tin:
- Trung tâm chăm sóc khách hàng: +82-55-1330 (tiếng Anh, tiếng Hàn, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Trung)
- Để biết thêm thông tin: +82-55-883-1901, +82-55-883-7019, +82-55-883-1750 (tiếng Hàn)
Trang chủ: www.ssanggyesa.net (chỉ tiếng Hàn)
_




*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Lễ hội Hoa dương đào ở Icheon Baeksa* 


*Làng Baeksa ở Incheon là quê hương của cây Sansuyu (được biết đến như là cây Dogwood hoặc cây ăn quả Cornus của người Nhật), nó phát triển một cách tự nhiên hơn 100 năm trong vùng này. Khi mùa xuân sắp đến, những cây này chuyển sang màu vàng sáng nổi bật, trong khi vào mùa thu ngôi làng được lấp đầy bởi màu đỏ chói lọi của quả cây.*

Trong suốt lễ hội, du khách có thể tham gia các trò chơi dân gian truyền thống của người Hàn Quốc và xem cuộc diễu hành hoa Sansuyu. Khi cây Sansuyu trổ hoa, nhiều nhiếp ảnh gia chuyên nghiệp đến để chụp lại cảnh đẹp này.

Phí vào cửa: Miễn phí
Giới hạn tuổi tác: Mở cửa cho tất cả du khách mọi độ tuổi.

Phương tiện:
Từ trạm xe buýt liên tỉnh Seoul, lên xe buýt đến trạm xe buýt liên tỉnh Incheon.
* Lịch xe buýt: 6:10-23:00, 20-40 phút/chuyến; Thời gian: 1 giờ.
Từ trạm xe buýt liên tỉnh Icheon, bắt xe buýt miễn phí đến Lễ hội.
* Trạm xe buýt: Trước sảnh cưới Grand.
* Lịch xe buýt: Bắt đầu từ 10:00, khoảng 20 phút/chuyến.
_
Thông tin cần biết

Thời gian
04.06.2012 ~ 04.08.2012
Địa chỉ: Gyeonggi-do Icheon-si Baeksa-myeon Dorip-ri 667
Địa điểm: Icheon-si Baeksa-myeon (vùng Dorip-ri, Gyeongsa-ri và Songmal-ri )
Điện thoại
- Cuộc gọi trung tâm: +82-31-1330 (Tiếng Hàn, Tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Trung)
- Để biết thêm chi tiết: +82-31-633-0100
Trang chủ: www.2104sansooyou.com (tiếng Hàn)
_




*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Làng Hoa mận Seomjingang* 


*Với nhiệm vụ như là đường ranh giới giữa đảo Jeollanam và đảo Gyeongsangnam, sông Seomjin tự hào là có nguồn nước trong sạch nhất trong số 5 con sông lớn nhất Hàn Quốc. Vào mỗi tháng 3, núi Baegun xuôi theo dòng chảy của sông Seomjin được bao phủ bởi những cây mận trổ hoa.*
Làng Seomjin, ở Gwangyang, đảo Jeollanam – tức là làng Hoa mận – có cánh đồng hoang bao la với hơn 132,231m2 được bao phủ hoàn toàn bằng hoa mận. 100.000 cây mận lần lượt trổ hoa làm xuất hiện một cảnh đẹp thật nguy nga, lộng lẫy.

Phía Bắc của làng là khu chợ Hwagaejangteo và phía đông là Pyeongsa, đây là khung cảnh chính của vở tiểu thuyết dài của Park Gyeong Ri.

Người ta tụ tập ở Jaecheop (những con trai sạch), bên dưới khu nuôi thủy sản trong miền đầm lầy của sông Seomjin, một quang cảnh thật thú vị. Lễ hội Hoa mận hoặc lễ hội mận trổ hoa được tổ chức ở làng Seomjin Village vào mỗi tháng 3 hàng năm.

Hướng dẫn:
Từ trạm xe buýt Seoul Nambu, đón chuyến xe buýt liên tỉnh đến trạm xe buýt Hadong
* Lịch chạy xe buýt: 06:30-22:00, chạy 9 lần một ngày; Thời gian chạy: 3 tiếng 35 phút
Từ trạm xe buýt Hadong, đón xe buýt địa phương đi về phía Daap-myeon và xuống ở Làng Hoa mận (thời gian luân chuyển giữa các chuyến xe là 1 giờ 30 phút)
Hoặc đón taxi từ trạm Hadong đến Làng Hoa mận (10 – 15 phút)
* Trong suốt thời gian lễ hội, các chuyến xe buýt trung chuyển tạm thời sẵn sàng đưa du khách từ trạm Gwangyang đến làng Hoa mận.

_
Thông tin cần biết

Địa chỉ: Jeollanam-do Gwangyang-si Daap-myeon Dosa-ri
Loại hình: Khu du lịch sinh thái
Tìm hiểu thông tin:
- Tổng đài: +82-61-1330 (tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Trung)
- Để biết thêm chi tiết: +82-61-797-2721, +82-61-772-9494
_





Nguồn thongtinhanquoc

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Lễ hội Hoa mận Gwangyang* 


*
Lễ hội này tổ chức ở làng Maehwa gần thành phố Gwangyang trong khu vực Daap-myeon của địa phận đảo Jeollanam. Vùng này nổi tiếng có số lượng mận trổ hoa nhiều nhất ở Hàn Quốc, và sự thật là tên làng được đặt từ những cây này. Khi cây Maehwa nở hoa, chúng là những bông hoa trắng. Hoa nở trong làng và bao quanh núi Baegum trông rất ấn tượng và hàng năm, mọi người từ khắp nơi đến bên dưới những cái cây đang trổ hoa và mua sản phẩm quả tự nhiên không hóa chất từ những người dân gieo trồng.*

Phương tiện:
Từ trạm xe buýt Dong Seoul, đón xe buýt tốc hành đến trạm Gwangyang (6:30-22:10, mỗi 1 giờ xuất phát một lần; Thời gian đi khoảng: 4 tiếng)
Trong suốt thời gian của lễ hội, những chiếc xe buýt trung chuyển sẵn sàng đưa khách từ trạm Gwangyang đến nơi diễn ra lễ hội.
Hoặc đón xe buýt liên tỉnh đến trạm Hadong.
Từ trạm Hadong, đón xe buýt địa phương hoặc taxi đến nơi diễn ra lễ hội (10-15 phút)

_
Thông tin cần biết

Thời gian: 03.17.2012 ~ 03.25.2012  
Địa chỉ: Gwangyang-si, đảo Jeollanam
Địa điểm: Khu vực chính: Làng Hoa mận ở Daap-myeon, Gwangyang.
Điện thoại
- Tổng đài: +82-61-1330 (tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Trung)
- Để biết thêm chi tiết: +82-61-797-2721, 2598 (chỉ tiếng Hàn)
Ban quản lý: Gwangyang
Trang chủ: index (tiếng Hàn)
_




Nguồn thongtinhanquoc

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Đảo Cheongsando* 


*Nằm tách rời bờ biển phía nam của bán đảo Hàn Quốc, đảo Cheongsan là một phần của Khu vườn Quốc gia Dadohae. Thật ra, những vết tích của cuộc chiến chống lại ngoại bang được gìn giữ trên hòn đảo này, hiện có xấp xỉ 2.600 người đang sinh sống tại đây để đeo đuổi niềm hạnh phúc của cuộc sống bình yên. Tuy nhiên, những nét đặc trưng của đảo Cheongsan đã thu hút nhiều du khách khắp nơi đến viếng thăm như các tác phẩm được tạc từ đá, những lối mòn tản bộ và nhiều địa điểm phim trường của điện ảnh Hàn Quốc như "Seopyeonje", hàng loạt những thước phim truyền hình Hàn Quốc như "Nhịp điệu mùa xuân".*

Hòn đảo lịch sử:
Trước kia đảo được biết đến với những cái tên như Seonsan, Seonwon, and Geumsongji, ý nghĩa thật sự của đảo là "Đảo núi xanh" vì núi màu xanh lá cây và biển màu xanh dương. Năm 1681, một doanh trại hải quân được xây dựng trên đảo để đấu tranh chống lại quân ngoại bang. Sau đó, hòn đảo trở thành một trung tâm quân sự của vùng bờ biển phía nam, vào ngày 23 tháng 12 năm 1981 đảo được chọn là Khu vườn Quốc gia Dodohae.

Đường dài đi bộ:
- Những lối mòn tản bộ
1) Cảng làng Docheong-ri → Seopyeonje (5.7km)
2) Đường Yeonae Batang-gil → Làng Dolmen → Bờ biển Gatdol Pebble (2.4km)
3) Làng Gujang-ri → Làng Gwondeok-ri (1.8km)
4) Làng Gwondeok-ri → Núi đá Beombawi (1.8km)
5) Núi đá Beombawi → Làng Cheonggye-ri → Làng Sangseo-ri (6km)
6) Làng Sangseo-ri → Làng Dongcheon-ri → Đảo Hangdo (3.3km)
- Những lối mòn dài
1) Núi Goseongsan (9km): Cảng làng Docheong-ri → Núi Goseongsan → Núi đá Beombawi  → Làng Gwondeok-ri
2) Núi Daeseongsan (6.7km): Cảng làng Docheong-ri → Núi Daeseong-san → Núi Daebongsan → Núi Osan → Núi Jinsan-ri  → Đền Baekryeonamsa → Làng Yang-ri
3) Làng Eup-ri (3km): Làng Gugan-ri → Núi Bojeoksam → Núi Goseongsan → Làng Cheonggye-ri
4) Núi Maebaongsan (4.5km): Làng Cheonggye-ri/ Làng Wondong-ri → Làng Maebongsan → Làng Sangseo-ri
- Những tiện nghi sẵn sàng phục vụ
Chỗ ở, nhà hàng, các cửa hàng đầy đủ tiện nghi, siêu thị, ngân hàng Nonghyup, Văn phòng Vườn Quốc gia, tòa nhà Hội đồng (Internet miễn phí), Phòng khám chữa bệnh, sở cảnh sát.

Hướng dẫn:
- Đến đảo Cheongsando
Đón một chuyến phà hành khách đi về hướng đảo Cheongsando từ trạm cuối của bến phà.
Lịch chạy của phà: 07:00, 08:00, 11:00, 12:00, 14:30, 17:20
Thời gian đi khoảng: 45 phút
Tiền vé phà một lượt: 7.150 won
- Từ đảo Cheongsando
Đón một chuyến phà hành khách từ đảo Cheongsando đến bến phà Wando.
Lịch chạy của phà: 06:50, 07:00, 09:30, 13:00, 16:00, 17:00
Thời gian đi khoảng: 45 phút
Tiền vé phà một lượt: 6.500 won
Lịch phà chạy sẽ thay đổi tùy thuộc vào mùa trong năm và điều kiện khí hậu.

Phương tiện địa phương:
* Taxi: +82-61-552 8519 / +82-11-624-8747 (Cá nhân)
* Xe buýt chạy tuyến đường ngắn: +82-61-555-3545
· Lịch chạy: 09:00, 13:10
· Tiền vé: 5,000 won
· Khởi hành từ Cảng làng Docheong-ri
* Xe buýt địa phương: +82-10-6428-9432
· Từ làng Docheong-ri đến làng Sangseo: 05:30, 08:50, 12:10, 15:20
· Từ làng Sangseo-ri đến làng Docheong: 05:50, 09:!0, 12:25, 15:40
· Từ làng Docheong-ri đến làng Jinsan: 05:50, 08:55, 12:10, 15:15, 18:50
· Từ làng Docheong-ri đến Gwondeok: 08:20, 10:00, 12:45, 15:40
* Phà địa phương
Phà Seomsarang số 3 xuất phát vào lúc 14:00 mỗi ngày và dừng lại ở đảo Cheongsan trên tuyến đường đến các hòn đảo như Yeoso, Somo, Moseo, Modong và Jang.

Những nơi lân cận:
Hầu hết các chỗ ở được đặt tại Cảng làng Docheong. Những ngôi làng bên ngoài cũng có những chỗ ở cùng kiểu như nhau.
(Bambus) Khách sạn trên xa lộ cho người có ô tô
Địa chỉ: 35 Cheongsan-ro
Điện thoại: +82-61-555-0770

Những chuyến du lịch hấp dẫn lân cận:
Những vách đá làng Sangseo, các ngôi mộ cỏ Chobun, mộ đá làng Eup, hòn đá lớn Beombawi, bờ biển Jinsan, bờ biển Singheung, bờ biển bằng đá cuội Gatdol, bờ biển Jiri, đền Baekryeonamsa, Lăng mộ Sungmosa, các khu phim trường (Seopyeonje, nhịp điệu mùa xuân)

_
Thông tin cần biết

Địa chỉ: Đảo Jeollanam, Wando-gun, Cheongsan-myeon
Loại hình: Đảo
Tìm hiểu thông tin:
- Tổng đài: +82-61-1330 (Tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Trung)
- Thông tin chi tiết: +82-61-550-5608 (chỉ tiếng Hàn)
Trang chủ: www.cittaslow.kr (Tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Trung, tiếng Nhật)
_





*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Lễ hội Hoa cải dầu Jeju* 


*Ở Hàn Quốc, mùa xuân đến sớm nhất trên đảo Jeju, và cuối tháng 2 thì quang cảnh như cuộn trong màu vàng của hoa cải dầu đang vào mùa trổ bông. Cùng lúc đó, lễ hội vào tháng tư sắp sửa diễn ra khiến toàn đảo đắm chìm trong những đóa hoa màu vàng sáng chói, chúng mọc sum suê khắp nơi trong suốt mùa xuân. Lễ hội Hoa cải dầu là một trong những lễ hội nổi tiếng nhất ở Jeju và là điểm tham quan hấp dẫn một lượng lớn du khách mỗi năm. Thêm vào quang cảnh rực rỡ đó, du khách có thể tham gia vào các sự kiện lễ hội đa dạng khác thể hiện linh hồn có một không hai của đảo Jeju..*

Có nhiều điểm du lịch hấp dẫn khác gần kề như Jusangjeolli (hàng loạt các cột bằng đá dẫn ra tới biển) và Vùng đất Hòa bình (nét đặc trưng là một bể bơi nhỏ và buổi biểu diễn của cá heo)

Phí vào cửa: Một vài phí tham dự và phí vào cửa có thể phải chịu.

Phương tiện:
Từ sân bay quốc tế Jeju, đón xe Buýt số 100 đến trạm xe Buýt liên tỉnh Jeju.
Từ trạm xe Buýt Jeju, đón chuyến xe buýt đi về hướng Beonyeong-ro đến Pyoseon.
* Trong suốt thời gian lễ hội, nhiều xe buýt chạy tuyến đường ngắn sẵn sàng đưa khách từ Pyoseon đến nơi diễn ra lễ hội.

*
Thông tin cần biết

Thời gian: 04.20.2012 ~ 04.29.2012
Địa chỉ: Đặc khu tự quản Jeju. Làng Gasi, Seogwipo-si, Pyoseon-myeon.
Địa điểm: Seogwipo-si Pyoseon-myeon, Noksan-ro and vùng núi Daerok
Điện thoại
- Tổng đài: +82-64-1330 (Tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Trung)
- Thông tin chi tiết: +82-64-710-3322, +82-64-739-7201, +82-64-760-2654
Trang chủ: culture.jeju.go.kr (chỉ tiếng Hàn)
*





*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Bảo tàng Tre Hàn Quốc* 



*Bảo tàng Tre Hàn Quốc mở cửa vào tháng 3 năm 1998. Nơi đây là một nơi kết hợp đầy đủ từ việc bảo tồn, trưng bày, sản xuất và cho phép du khách trải nghiệm với các sản phẩm làm từ tre. Nó được thành lập để phục vụ nhu cầu nghỉ dưỡng cho du khách khi đến Bamyang và để góp phần phát triển sản phẩm nghệ thuật độc đáo từ tre tại khu vực Damyang. Bảo tàng có 5 phòng triển lãm, sưu tập khoảng 2.555 sản phẩm tre, trưng bày bao gồm các sản phẩm từ triều đại Joseon đến các sản phẩm hiện đại được xuất khẩu ra nước ngoài. Nghệ thuật tre Damyang có lịch sử khoảng 500 năm, bắt đầu từ triều đại Joseon. Những đồ thủ công này vừa bền vừa đẹp, rất chất lượng.*

Hoạt động: Mở cửa quanh năm.

Thông tin hội trường triển lãm:

[Hội trường Triển lãm 1]
* Sinh thái Tre: Khu sinh thái tre được bao bọc trong gian hàng thủy tinh.
* Tre: Định nghĩa và đặc điểm của tre.
* Sự phân bố các loại tre trên toàn cầu.
* Sự phân bố các loại tre ở Hàn Quốc.
* Loại tre: Loại tre này sinh trưởng chủ yếu ở Damyang.
* Sự sinh trưởng của tre: Tập trung vào rễ và thân tre

[Hội trường Triển lãm 2]
* Cách trồng tre: Mô tả cách trồng tre (các phương pháp như Jukgeun, Mogeun và Myogeun), các công cụ để thu hoạch tre và làm sản phẩm thủ công.
* Nghề thủ công làm tre: Công cụ để làm sản phẩm tre thủ công.
* Cách làm sản phẩm thủ công: Được trình bày rất cụ thể thông qua những số liệu chi tiết trong ngôi làng truyền thống ở Damyang.
* Đoạn phim về những người thợ thủ công.
* Đời sống tre: Tái hiện lại nghề thủ công làm tre từ thời Joseon đến nay.

[Hội trường Triển lãm 3]
* Nhà tre: Sản phầm này đã giành được giải nhất trong cuộc thi sản phẩm từ tre nứa.
* Tre thủ công được làm bởi các thợ thủ công bậc thầy.

[Hội trường Triển lãm 4]
* Thị trường tre: Thị trường này đã bắt đầu phát triển từ những năm 60 đến những năm 80.
* Khuyến mãi: Các sản phẩm từ tre được trưng bày.

[Hội trường Triển lãm 5]
* Thuốc làm từ tre: Nghiên cứu sử dụng thuốc làm từ tre
* Khoa học sức khỏe Tre: Giới thiệu công dụng chữa bệnh của cây tre được trình bày trong Donguibodam (Một cuốn sách kinh điển về Y học Hàn Quốc được xuất bản năm 1613).
* Bách khoa toàn thư về thực phẩm làm từ tre: Nghiên cứu về thực phẩm làm từ tre (như Juksun)

[Trung tâm Nghiên cứu và Thực hành]
- Giải thích quá trình sinh trưởng và cách sử dụng tre, xem qua các dụng cụ thủ công và giải câu đố.
- Dùng thử dụng cụ thủ công và chụp ảnh lưu niệm.

[Hội trường hình ảnh và âm thanh]
Trình chiếu một video quảng cáo về tre Damyang cũng như lưu trữ các cuộc hội thảo khác về cây tre và trưng bày hàng lưu niệm.

[Hội trường Công nghệ Trúc]
Trưng bày một loạt các sản phẩm về trúc như trà lá tre, chiết xuất từ tre, rượu ngâm lá tre, than tre, các mặt hàng nội thất làm từ tre cũng như các tác phẩm nghệ thuật bằng tre.

[Hội trường thợ thủ công và Hội trường triển lãm quốc tế]
* Hội trường thợ thủ công
Trưng bày hàng thủ công bằng tre và được thiết kế bởi các thợ thủ công Damyang, giới thiệu hàng thủ công bằng tre từ các nước khác, và cuộc triển lãm trưng bày sản phẩm tre từ vùng Anji, tỉnh Chiết Giang, Trung Quốc bằng cách thiết lập viện bảo tàng sau này.

* Hội trường triển lãm quốc tế
Trưng bày hàng thủ công bằng tre từ 13 quốc gia (như Trung Quốc, Nhật Bản và Đài Loan) gồm một hội trường riêng trưng bày triển lãm tre từ vùng Anji, Tỉnh Chiết Giang, Trung Quốc.

Phí vào cửa:
- Người lớn (19 tuổi trở lên) 1.000 won/ Nhóm: 800 won
- Thanh niên (từ 13–18 tuổi) 700 won/ Nhóm: 500 won
- Trẻ em (từ 7-12 tuổi) 500 won/ Nhóm: 300 won
(Nhóm: 20 người trở lên)

Bãi đậu xe: 150 chỗ.

Phí đậu xe: Miễn phí

Hướng dẫn:
Từ trạm xe buýt trung tâm thành phố Seoul, đón chuyến xe buýt liên tỉnh đến trạm Damyang.
Lịch trình: chạy 2 lần/ ngày; Thời gian: 10:10, 16:10
Bảo tàng tre Hàn Quốc cách 15 phút đi bộ từ trạm dừng.
Hoặc
Từ trạm xe buýt trung tâm thành phố Seoul, đón chuyến xe buýt liên tỉnh đến Gwangju.
Từ trạm xe buýt tốc hành Gwangju, chuyển sang xe buýt đến Damyang (khoảng 5 phút).

*
Thông tin chi tiết

Thông báo: Tạm thời đóng cửa để trùng tu (6/2/2012 – 20/4/2012)
Địa chỉ: 401-1 Cheonbyeon-ri, Damnyang-eup, Damnyang-gun, đảo Jeollanam.
Liên hệ:
Tổng đài 1330tt: +82-61-1330 (Hàn Quốc, Anh, Nhật Bản, Trung Quốc)
Để biết thêm thông tin: +82-61-380-3114, +82-61-380-3479
Giờ mở cửa: 09:00 – 18:00
Được phép vào lần cuối: 30 phút trước khi đóng cửa,
Đóng cửa: Mở cửa quanh năm.
*




*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## salenadallas@yahoo.com

1 đất nước đẹp. thanks

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Lotte World* 


*Tọa lạc tại trung tâm của thành phố, Lotte World là một nơi lý tưởng để giải trí và tham quan. Là công viên quang cảnh với nhiều hình thức giải trí: Lướt sóng, trượt băng, diễu hành, viện bảo tàng dân gian, hồ nước… Có khoảng 6 triệu người đến đây mỗi năm và khoảng 10% là du khách nước ngoài.*

Cấu trúc tòa nhà luôn tràn đầy ánh sáng và được mở cửa quanh năm cho khách tham quan, bất kể thời tiết. Lotte World được chia thành 2 khu, bên trong được thiết kế theo chủ đề Phiêu lưu và bên ngoài là chủ đề Vùng đất kì diệu, còn có Hồ Seokchon.

Thế giới phiêu lưu Lotte có nhiều tỉnh đại diện cho nhiều quốc gia với các loại hình giải trí khác nhau và quầy lưu niệm đặc biệt. Du khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng thắng cảnh, xem phim, những buổi trình diễn laze và thưởng thức ẩm thực quốc tế trong suốt kỳ nghỉ.

Đảo kỳ diệu ở ngoài trời sở hữu một tòa lâu đài bí ẩn với trò lướt sóng trên cao mang sự phiêu lưu kì bí. Du khách cũng có thể thả bộ trên những lối mòn quanh hồ nước.

Một trong những lý do thu hút du khách tới Lotte World chính là lướt sóng. Gyro Drop và Gyro Swing có độ dốc cao 70m, du khách cũng có thể thử cảm giác mạnh bằng trò chơi lốc xoáy. Du khách sẽ được trải nghệm cảm giác mới lạ với đôi giày lướt sóng độc đáo.

Lướt sóng trên một tấm ván dài với con sóng vừa dốc vừa cao, hoặc tàu Pirate Tây Ban Nha 75 độ. Bên cạnh sự hứng thú của việc lướt sóng, Lotte World có thêm nhiều cuộc diễu hành và nhiều buổi trình diễn laze của 200 nghệ sĩ hát và nhảy theo âm nhạc trong cuộc diễu hành hội hè thế giới. Đây cũng là nét thu hút của công viên quang cảnh.

Cuôc diễu hành được diễn ra vào lúc 2giờ chiều và 7:30 giờ tối, buổi trình diễn laze được tổ chức đến 9:30 tối.

Sau khi tham gia lướt sóng, du khách đừng bỏ lỡ trượt băng và viếng thăm bảo tàng. Sân băng ở tầng B3 và được mở quanh năm. Không khí ở đó rất thích hợp cho gia đình và các cặp tình nhân. Mở cửa từ 10:30 đến 22:30 và hoạt động suốt kỳ nghỉ.

Ở đó có đầy đủ tiện nghi với 1 nhà hàng, 1 phòng vé, 1 quán bar, 1 cửa hàng thể thao, 1 dịch vụ thuê đồ trượt băng và 1 phòng thay đồ.

Mặt khác, Bảo tàng dân tộc là một bảo tàng nổi tiếng cho du khách nước ngoài. Các di sản văn hóa dân gian được trưng bày và những vật dụng từ 5000 năm trước của lịch sử Hàn Quốc như làng truyền thống và sân chơi. Cách bố trí của bảo tàng thu hút sự chú ý của du khách và trưng bày rất dễ nhìn.

Thêm vào đó, những thiết bị âm thanh, ánh sáng và những mô hình thu nhỏ làm cho bảo tàng càng thêm thú vị.

Giờ mở cửa:
Thứ 2 - Thứ 5 : 9:30 - 22:00
Thứ 6 - Chủ nhật: 9:30 - 23:00
Bãi đậu xe: Có sẵn (5.400 chỗ)
Phí vào cửa:
Khách có vé vào cửa được miễn phí 3 giờ đầu và 1.000 won cho 10 phút tiếp theo.
Người có hộ chiếu: Miễn phí cả ngày
* Buổi sáng (9:30 ~)
1) Vé vào cửa: Người lớn 26.000 won; Thanh niên 23.000 won; Trẻ em 20.000 won.
2) Hộ chiếu: Người lớn 38.000 won; Thanh niên 33.000 won; Trẻ em 29.000 won.
* Buổi chiều (16:00~)
1) Vé vào cửa (16:00~): Người lớn 22.000 won; Thanh niên 19.000 won; Trẻ em 16.000 won.
2) Vé vào cửa (19:00~): Người lớn 15.500 won;Thanh niên 13.500 won; Trẻ em 11.500 won.
3) Hộ chiếu: Người lớn 31.000 won; Thanh niên 27.000 won; Trẻ em 23.000 won.
* Thanh niên (tuổi từ 13 - 18); Trẻ em (tuổi từ 4 - 13).
Dịch vụ thuê xe đẩy trẻ em: Có sẵn (3.000 won)
Hướng dẫn:
Trạm Jamsil, xe điện ngầm số 2 & 8, cửa 4 (Đi trực tiếp từ trạm)

*hông tin chi tiết

Địa chỉ: Seoul-si Songpa-gu Jamsil-dong 40-1
Loại hình: Công viên
Liên hệ:
- Tổng đài 1330tt :+82-2-1330 (Tiếng Hàn , Anh, Nhật Bản, Trung)
- Để biết thêm thông tin: +82-2-411-2000 ( tiếng Hàn Quốc)
Trang chủ: ♥ 모험과 � 비의 나라! 롯데월드! ♥ (Tiếng Hàn , Anh, Nhật Bản, Trung)*





*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Lễ hội Hoa đỗ quyên tại núi Yeongchwi* 


*Núi Yeongchwi được biết đến như là một ngọn núi linh thiêng ở Yeosu và người ta cử hành nghi lễ cầu mưa trên ngọn núi này. Núi được phủ lên một màu hồng của hoa đỗ quyên đang mùa nở rộ trong suốt mùa xuân. Lễ hội Hoa đỗ quyên ở núi Yeonchwi vào tháng 4 hàng năm là điểm đến của những người yêu thích dã ngoại với các chương trình thú vị như buổi biểu diễn ngoài trời của các cô gái trong Lễ hội Hoa đỗ quyên và nhiều cuộc biểu diễn kỷ niệm khác.*

Phương tiện:
Từ trạm xe buýt liên tỉnh Yeosu, đón xe buýt số 52 đến đền Heungguk.
Hoặc, đón xe buýt số 68, 73, 76 và xuống ở trạm xe buýt Jinbuk (Sangam-dong)

*
Thông tin chi tiết

Thời gian: 04.05.2012 ~ 04.08.2012
Địa chỉ: Đảo Jeollanam, Yeosu-si, Sangam-dong
Địa điểm: Khu núi Yeosu Yeongchwi
Điện thoại
- Tổng đài: +82-61-1330 (Tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Trung)
- Thông tin chi tiết: +82-61-691-3104
Ban quản lý: Ủy ban Xúc tiến Lễ hội Hoa đỗ quyên tại núi Yeongchwi 
Trang chủ:  www.ystour.kr (Tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Trung, tiếng Nhật)
*





*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Yeosu Hàn Quốc Expo 2012* 

*Sau hội chợ triển lãm ở Daejeon năm 1993, hội chợ triển lãm năm 2012 ở Yeosu là một hội chợ triển lãm quốc gia lần thứ 2 được tổ chức bởi BIE (Cục Triển lãm Quốc tế). Thành phố bờ biển Yeosu đã làm nổi bật tâm điểm của hội chợ: đại dương mênh mông, nguồn tài nguyên thiên nhiên.*

Các trung tâm hội chợ triển lãm 2012 ở Yeosu Hàn Quốc bao gồm trung tâm Chủ đề, trung tâm Hàn Quốc, trung tâm đại diện Chủ đề (Thay đổi thời tiết và môi trường, Công nghiệp và Kỹ thuật biển, Nền văn minh biển, Thành phố biển và Sinh vật biển), Trung tâm Quốc tế và Khu công viên có bể nuôi cá. Mỗi trung tâm có màu sắc và nét đẹp độc đáo riêng được mở rộng theo chủ để của hội chợ triển lãm "Cuộc sống biển cả và bờ biển".

Hội chợ triển lãm 2012 Yeosu Hàn Quốc sẽ là hoạt động nhắc nhở một cách kịp thời đến cộng đồng trên địa cầu về giá trị của biển, thứ kết nối thân thiết cho sự tồn tại của loài người. Nhiều người cũng hy vọng rằng hội chợ sẽ là một cơ hội cho các quốc gia tới và cùng thảo luận về cách nhìn thống nhất đối với môi trường biển.

Các chương trình:
- Trung tâm Chủ đề:
Trung tâm Chủ đề là cấu trúc đại dương nổi đầu tiên của quốc gia. Trung tâm hai tầng nổi nằm ở phía trước lối vào hội chợ triển lãm là chủ đề đại diện tốt nhất của "Cuộc sống biển cả và bờ biển".

- Trung tâm Hàn Quốc:
Trung tâm Hàn Quốc được thiết kế bởi những đường cong duyên dáng thể hiện lá cờ của Hàn Quốc (Taegeuk) tượng trưng cho giá trị cân bằng giữa sự viên mãn và hư không. Trung tâm sẽ tiếp tục sử dụng cả khi hội chợ kết thúc và tiếp tục đóng vai trò chia sẻ hình ảnh và màu sắc truyền thống của Hàn Quốc đến với các khán giả toàn cầu.

- Trung tâm đại diện chủ đề:
Trung tâm đại diện Chủ đề của hội chợ triển lãm là nơi giải thích cặn kẽ các thông tin chi tiết. Trung tâm được phân thành những lĩnh vực khác nhau như Thay đổi khí hậu, Công nghiệp và Kỹ thuật Biển, Thành phố Biển và Sinh vật Biển xung quanh Big-O.

- Trung tâm công nghệ và kỹ thuật biển:
Trung tâm này tập trung vào sự phát triển của "Nền kinh tế xanh" trên phạm vi toàn cầu cho đến sự tiến bộ của ngành công nghiệp và kỹ thuật biển. Trung tâm cố gắng thể hiện cho du khách thấy tầm quan trọng to lớn của ngành công nghiệp biển trong tương lai, khả năng tạo công ăn việc làm đáng kể và những cơ hội khác của ngành.

- Sinh vật biển:
Bên dưới chủ đề "Nền tảng của cuộc sống, Những kỳ quan thế giới", trung tâm còn đánh dấu kỷ niệm về biển thông qua việc tổ chức hoạt động truy tìm kho báu. Tại đây, du khách có thể khám phá ra tầm quan trọng của việc bảo vệ sinh vật biển và hệ sinh thái biển vô giá.
Phí vào cửa:
* Lịch bán vé
Bán vé hạng ưu đợt 1 (28 tháng 6, 31 tháng 8 năm 2011): giảm 15%
Bán vé hạng ưu đợt 2 (1 tháng 9, 31 tháng 12 năm 2011): giảm 10%
Bán vé hạng ưu đợt 3 (1 tháng 1, 30 tháng 4 năm 2012): giảm 5%
* Vé thông thường
Thành niên: (19-64) 33.000 won / Nhóm: 27.000 won
Thiếu niên: (13-18) 25.000 won / Nhóm: 17.000 won
Trẻ em: (4-13) 19.000 won / Nhóm: 13.000 won
* Nhóm: Từ 30 người trở lên
* Vé ngày cao điểm
(Ngày: 12-13 tháng 5, 26-28 tháng 5, 10-12 tháng 8)
Thành niên: 40.000 won
Thiếu niên: 30.000 won
Trẻ em: 23.000 won
* Vé mua trực tuyến sẽ được phân phối trên trang đó.
* Vé nhóm có thể được bán sau ngày 1 tháng 1 năm 2012
* Vé nhóm sẽ không có vào các ngày thứ 7, chủ nhật, ngày nghỉ và ngày cao điểm.
* Vé ngày không có giá trị vào các ngày cao điểm
* Vé ngày cao điểm mua trực tuyến sẽ bị giới hạn số lượng
Giới hạn tuổi tác: Không (Du khách mọi lứa tuổi đều được chào đón)
Đặt vé trước: ticket.interpark.com (Tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Trung, tiếng Nhật)

Phương tiện:
Đón xe buýt liên tỉnh đến Yeosu.
Từ trạm xe buýt liên tỉnh Yeosu, đón xe buýt đi về hướng Odong-do Xuống tại Trung tâm Xúc Tiến Hội chợ Triển lãm 2012 Yeosu Hàn Quốc.

_
Thông tin chi tiết

Thời gian: 05.12.2012 ~ 08.12.2012
Địa chỉ: Đảo Jeollanam, Yeosu-si, Sujeong-dong
Địa điểm: Khu Cảng mới Yeosu-si, Đảo Jeollanam
Điện thoại:
- Tổng đài: +82-61-1330 (Tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Trung)
- Thông tin chi tiết: +82-1577-2012, +82-2-740-4200 (Tiếng Hàn)
Ban quản lý: Yeosu-si / Ủy Ban Tổ chức hội chợ triển lãm Expo 2012 ở Yeosu Hàn Quốc
Trang chủ: eng.expo2012.or.kr (Tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Trung, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Pháp)
_





ThongTinHanQuoc

----------


## anti2012

Thông tin ve may bay Ha Noi Han Quoc(Seoul):
Seoul - thủ đô, thành phố lớn của Hàn Quốc là một điểm đến du lịch hấp dẫn cho không chỉ khách trong nước mà còn có cả một số lượng lớn khách du lịch Quốc tế, trong đó có Việt Nam.*Vé máy bay Hà Nội Hàn Quốc*, Quý khách có thể bay qua hãng Vietnam Airlines hoặc hãng hàng không Korea Airlines. Phòng vé Mata xin gửi tới Quý khách lịch trình của các hãng bay như sau:Hãng hàng không Vietnam Airlines:
*STT*
*Hãng bay*
*Số hiệu chuyến bay*
*Sân bay khởi hành*
*Sân bay đến*
*Giờ bay*
*Giờ đến*
*Trung chuyển*

*Từ Hà Nội (HAN) đi Seoul (SEL, INC)*

1
VNA
416
HAN
INC
23:40
05:50+1
-

2
VNA
3410**
HAN
INC
23:35
05:50+1


*Từ Seoul (SEL, INC) về Hà Nội (HAN)*

1
VNA
416
INC
HAN
10:05
12:35


2
VNA
3411**
INC
HAN
19:30
22:05





Hãng hàng không Korea Airlines:
*STT*
*Hãng bay*
*Số hiệu chuyến bay*
*Sân bay khởi hành*
*Sân bay đến*
*Giờ bay*
*Giờ đến*
*Trung chuyển*

*Từ Hà Nội (HAN) đi Seoul (SEL, INC)*

1
KE
680
HAN
INC
23:35-1
05:50+1
-

2
KE
5684
HAN
INC
23:40-1
05:50+1



KE
680
HAN
INC
23:35
05:50+1



KE
5684
HAN
INC
23:40
05:50+1


*Từ Seoul (SEL, INC) về Hà Nội (HAN)*

1
KE
5683
INC
HAN
10:05
12:35


2
KE
5689
INC
HAN
18:05
20:35



KE
679
INC
HAN
19:30
22:05





*Giá ve may bay Ha Noi Han Quoc* của Vietnam Airlines khoảng 440usd/người khứ hồi.

Mọi thông tin chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:
Phòng vé máy bay MATA
Địa chỉ: Số 65 Vạn Bảo - Ba Đình - Hà Nội
Điên thoại: 0928.33.00.33
Website: http://vemaybayvietnamairlines.vn

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Khu vườn Soswaewon* 


*Vườn Soswaewon là một khu vườn cá nhân từ thời Joseon, nó được bảo tồn với vẻ đẹp truyền thống của Hàn Quốc. Vườn được xây dựng bởi Yang San- Bo (1503 ~1557) sau khi ông từ bỏ sự nghiệp của mình khi người thầy của ông Jo Gwang Jo (1482~1519) bị giết chết trong một cuộc xung đột chính trị. Vườn Soswaewon là biểu tượng của sự liêm chính do cuộc đời của Anbinnakdo (Nội dung là niềm vui trong cuộc sống theo phong cách trung can nghĩa đảm) giữa khu rừng tre.*

Gồm những cây đào, các loại cây khác và cỏ được trồng hai bên dòng suối chảy quanh các bức tường của khu vườn. Cây cầu bắt ngang thung lũng làm cho cảnh quan thêm phần quyến rũ. Sự hài hòa tuyệt đẹp giữa thiên nhiên và thác nước nhân tạo. Vườn Soswaewon cách đường lộ 150m. Đi xuyên qua rừng tre mênh mông, du khách sẽ thấy được một thung lũng nhỏ và vườn Soswaewon ở phía bên trái của du khách.

Giờ đóng cửa: Mở cửa quanh năm
Giờ mở cửa: 09:00-18:00
Phí tham quan:
- Người lớn: Cá nhân 1.000 won/ Nhóm 800 won (20 người trở lên)
- Thanh niên: Cá nhân 700 won/ Nhóm 500 won
- Trẻ em: Cá nhân 500 won/ Nhóm 300 won

Hướng dẫn:
Từ trạm xe buýt liên tỉnh Gwangji, đón xe buýt địa phương số 225 và xuống tại trạm Soswaewon (khoảng 40 -60 phút).
Sau đó, băng qua đường và du khách sẽ tìm thấy phòng vé.
Nếu du khách đi taxi từ trạm xe buýt liên tỉnh Gwangji đến vườn Soswaewon, chỉ khoảng 20.000 – 25.000 won (Giá vé không bao gồm tiền taxi từ Gwangju đến Damyang. Hãy thỏa thuận rõ ràng với tài xế taxi trước khi xuống xe).
_
Thông tin chi tiết

Địa chỉ: Jeollanam-do Damyang-gun Nam-myeon Jigok-ri 123
Loại hình: Núi, Di tích lịch sử
Liên hệ:
- Tổng đài: 1330 tt: +82-61-1330 (Tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Hoa).
- Để biết thêm thông tin: +82-61-382-1071,+82-61-381-0115 (Tiếng Hàn)
Trang chủ:
www.soswaewon.co.kr/ (chỉ dành cho Hàn Quốc)
DAMYANG COUNTY (Tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Hoa)
_







*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Lễ hội tre Damyang* 



*-Tọa lạc trong một khu rừng tre khoảng 2.4 km, đây là lễ hội trình bày đầy đủ nhất mọi thứ về tre. Nhiều hoạt động mà du khách có thể thử năng lực của mình trong một số môn thể thao dưới nước như "Bè gỗ" và "Xe đạp nước". Sau khi tham quan, du khách sẽ cảm thấy đói và có thể thưởng thức ngay một số món ăn nổi tiếng ở Damyang và các món ăn khác trên thế giới tại Trung tâm thực nghiệm Văn hóa. Thêm vào đó là cơ hội tham quan một số điểm hấp dẫn khác trong khu vực chẳng hạn như Damyang Damyang, Gwanbangjerim, Damyang Jungnogwon, Đường mòn Thủy sam và nhiều hơn nữa.*

Chương trình:
Buổi triển lãm về tre, Hội thi biểu diễn nhạc cụ bằng tre, Cuộc thi đấu kiếm tre, Cuộc thi viết và vẽ tranh, Làm Daetongsul (Tre đóng chai), đi bè bằng tre, bắt cá bằng rổ tre.

Phí vào cửa: Bao gồm phí vào cửa và phí tham gia trò chơi.

Địa điểm sự kiện:
1. Đi bằng xe lửa: Từ trạm Yongsan, đi tàu hướng về Gwangju (KTX khởi hành từ 06:40am đến 20:30 pm, khoảng 1 giờ 20 phút ~ 2 giờ 25 phút; Saemaeul khởi hành từ 09:55 sáng đến 15:55 chiều khoảng 1 giờ 35 phút đến 4 giờ 25 phút/ ước tính thời gian: KTX 3 giờ, Saemaeul 4 giờ) và xuống tại trạm Gwangju.
Từ trạm dừng xe buýt Gwangju, đón xe buýt đến Damyang (311,322) và xuống tại Juknokwon.
2. Đi bằng xe buýt: Từ trạm xe buýt trung tâm thành phố Seoul, đón xe buýt đến Damyang và xuống tại trạm xe buýt Damyang (xe buýt có vào 10:10 và 16:10 trong ngày; Thời gian ước tính khoảng 3 giờ 45 phút). Du khách có thể đi bộ từ trạm xe buýt Damyang đến Juknokwon hoặc đón taxi.

_
Thông tin chi tiết

Thời gian: 01/05/2012 – 06/05/2012
Địa chỉ: Jeollanam-do Damnyang-gun Damnyang-eup Hyanggyo-ri
Khu vực: Vùng Juknokwon (vườn tre)
Điện thoại:
- Tổng đài: 1330tt: +82-61-1330 (Tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Hoa).
- Để biết thêm thông tin: +82-61-380-3151 (Tiếng Hàn)
Quản lý: Damyang
Trang chủ:  www.bamboofestival.co.kr (Tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Hoa).
_







*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## kelangthang

tks thông tin. chúc đông khách

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Everland* 



*Khu nghỉ dưỡng Everland được mở vào năm 1976 như là công viên gia đình đầu tiên tại Hàn Quốc. Với tên gọi sơ khai là "Yongin Jayeon Nongwon", công ty đã thay đổi tên thành Everland để đồng bộ hóa nó với du khách thế giới. Công viên có hơn 40 đường xe đạp cực kì hấp dẫn. Ngoài ra còn có "Safari World" như hổ trắng, hổ, sư tử, gấu, "Herbivore Safari" được mở vào tháng tư năm 2010, nhằm giúp du khách có thể thân mật hơn với hươu cao cổ, voi, và đà điểu. Everland cũng được biết đến với những loại hoa đầy rực rỡ cùng những khu vườn tuyệt đẹp trong Lễ hội Hoa hồng năm 1985. Nơi tuyệt vời khác để gia đình đến vui chơi là Snow Sled (là loại hình đầu tiên và bền nhất ở Hàn Quốc), vịnh Caribbean (một công viên nước tuyệt vời) và Everland Speedway (một đường đua). Đầy đủ tất cả sự thú vị, hấp dẫn và giải trí, Everland là một trong những nơi phổ biến nhất tại Hàn Quốc dành cho gia đình, bạn bè và các cặp tình nhân.*

Everland
"Giấc mơ sẽ trở thành sự thật, Lễ hội diễn ra quanh năm".
Everland được chia thành 5 khu: Phiêu lưu Hoa Kỳ, Vùng đất kì diệu, Phiêu lưu Châu Âu, Sở thú Topia và Roller Coasters, thay vì đến Hội chợ Toàn cầu.

Nằm gần lối vào Everland, Hội chợ Toàn cầu là một khu chợ lớn được trang trí với các mô hình nhân tạo từ những lâu đài tại Pháp, các nước Trung Đông, Tây Ban Nha, Ấn Độ và Nga. Không chỉ trông quyến rũ, các phong cách kiến trúc khác nhau sẽ đưa du khách đến với văn hóa và lịch sử của các quốc gia khác nhau, như thời cổ đại và trung cổ ở Châu Âu.

Khu vườn bốn mùa của Everland với những hoa tuyệt đẹp mang phong cách kiểu Pháp. Được bao quanh bởi kiển trúc Hà Lan, những khu vườn là nơi diễn ra các lễ hội hoa theo mùa (Tulíp từ tháng 4 đến tháng 6, hoa loa kèn từ tháng 7 đến tháng 8 và hoa cúc từ tháng 9 đến tháng 10), trình diễn laser và những chương trình biểu diễn nhạc nước.

Sở thú Topia là khu vực nằm trong công viên, tại đây du khách có thể tìm thấy Safari World và Herbivore Safari. Trong Safari World có hổ trắng, hổ, sư tử và gấu được tự do di chuyển trong khu vực, làm cho du khách một cái nhìn mới mẻ về những loài này. In Herbivore Safari, du khách thậm chí có thể cho chúng ăn như voi, hươu cao cổ, lạc đà và đà điểu.

* Vịnh Caribbean
Được mở vào năm 1996 vịnh Caribbean là một công viên nước khổng lồ được trang bị với nhiều cơ sở đầy hấp dẫn và phục vụ sức khỏe. Được mô phỏng theo nguyên sơ của vùng biển Caribbean và được trang trí với các tòa nhà đá theo phong cách Tây Ban Nha, cây cọ, cây nhiệt đới, và một con tàu đắm, du khách sẽ cảm thấy rằng bạn đang có một kỳ nghỉ tại rừng nhiệt đới mà không muốn rời khỏi.

Vịnh Caribbean có con sóng rất cao dành cho nam giới muốn thoải mái nghỉ ngơi với con sóng cao tới 2,4m thu hút sự chú ý du khách rất nhiều. Nếu du khách muốn tắm nắng hãy ra khỏi công viên nước để đến với hồ bơi sóng, hồ bơi cho trẻ em hoặc công nghệ spa đầy thú vị với các phương pháp thảo dược như hoa nhài, bạc hà, chanh, nhân sâm và Mugwort. Những phòng tắm nóng lạnh cũng có sẵn. Vịnh Caribbean là công viên nước duy nhất mang đến nhiều kì thú để giải trí thư giãn..

* Đường đua Everland
Là đường đua đầu tiên tại Hàn Quốc, đường đua Everland tổ chức các cuộc đua xe ly kỳ hàng năm (như cuộc đua vô địch Moto).

* Câu lạc bộ golf Glen Ross
Theo nguyên tắc quản lý khoa học Anyang Benest, Glen Ross là câu lạc bộ golf đẹp nhất với cơ sở vật chất đầy đủ và kích thích trái tim yêu thể thao ở các vận động viên. Câu lạc bộ có vị trí thuận lợi nằm gần Everland, bảo tàng nghệ thuật Ho-Am và nhiều khu vườn đẹp (để biết thêm thông tin, gọi +82-31-320-9600)

* Ngôi nhà vui vẻ của Spooky
Được mở vào tháng hai năm 2003 và nằm trong  khu vực vùng đảo thần tiên, ngôi nhà vui vẻ Spooky cho du khách một hành trình đầy thú vị và bí ẩn, dẫn đường bởi con ma nhỏ dễ thương, "Spooky". Xây dựng với sự phối hợp các công nghệ trên thế giới với công ty HEIMO (Đức). Ngôi nhà vui vẻ của Spooky là nơi thu hút nhiều chú ý của du khách. Nhấn chuông, đẩy khung ảnh, hoặc đi qua dãy hành lang rộn ràng các nhịp điệu và hiệu ứng hình ảnh.

Thông tin hoạt động:
* Safari World: 15 minutes
- Quan sát động vật ăn cỏ và ăn thịt ở cự ly gần.
- Chuyến xe buýt Safari được mở rộng với khu vực của động vật ăn cỏ..
Giờ mở cửa:
09:30 – 22:00 (từ thứ 2 đến thứ 7)/ 09:0-22:00 (chủ nhật và ngày lễ)
Giờ mở cửa thay đổi liên tục.
Vui lòng vào trang chủ Everland trước khi bạn đến.
Bãi đậu xe: 15.000 chỗ miễn phí
Phí tham gia:
* One-day Pass
Buổi sáng: người lớn 40.000 won/ Thanh  niên 34.000 won/ Trẻ em 31.000 won
Buổi tối: Người lớn 33.000 won/ Thanh niên 28.000 won/ Trẻ em 25.000 won
* Two-day Pass
Người lớn: 64.000 won/ Thanh niên 55.000 won/ Trẻ em 50.000 won
* Vé vào cửa:
Ngày: người lớn 33.000 won/ Thanh niên 28.000 won/Trẻ em 25.000 won
Đêm: Người lớn 26.000 won/ Thanh niên 24.000 won/ Trẻ em 22.000 won
* Trẻ em: Tuổi 36 tháng-12 tuổi / Thanh thiếu niên: Tuổi từ 13-18
Vé đêm được bắt đầu từ 17:00
Cho thuê xe đẩy trẻ em: Sẵn sàng phục vụ (Giá thuê: 4.000 won/ 10.000 won dành cho trẻ sinh đôi)
Vật nuôi: Không được phép mang vào Not permitted (except guide dogs).

Hướng dẫn:
Xe điện ngầm và xe buýt
- Trạm Gangnam (xen điện ngầm Seoul số 2), cửa số 10 Đón xe buýt 5002 đến Everland (Thời gian khoảng: 50 phút)
- Trạm Gangbyeon ( xe điện ngầm Seoul số 2), cửa số 1 Đón xe buýt 5800 đến Everland (Thời gian khoảng: 50 phút)
- Trạm Sadang (xe điện ngầm số 2, 4) cửa 2 hoặc 3 Đón xe buýt 1500-2 đến Everland (Thời gian khoảng: 80 phút)
Xe buýt thành phố:Tại Yongin hoặc Suwon, đón xe buýt 66 hoặc 66-4 đến Everland Từ trạm xe buýt Yongin, đón xe buýt 5002 hoặc 5800 tại trạm xe buýt trước rạp chiếu phim Hotel.

_
Thông tin chi tiết

Địa chỉ: Gyeonggi-do Yougin-si Cheoin-gu pogok-eup Jeondae-ri 310
Loại hình: Công viên
Liên hệ
- Tổng đài 1330: +82-31-1330 (Tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Hoa)
- Biết thêm chi tiết: +82-31-320-5000 (Tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Hoa)
Trang chủ: www.everland.com (Tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Hoa)
_







*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Lễ hội trà xanh Boseong*


*Boseong được xem là nơi sản sinh ra ngành công nghiệp thương mại trà và là nơi sản xuất trà lớn nhất cả nước.*

Tại lễ hội trà xanh Boseong, một trong những sự kiện quan trọng của lễ hội (hầu hết đều được tổ chức liên quan đến lĩnh vực trà xanh) là truyền tay nhau những kinh nghiệm như chọn lá trà, pha trà, lấy mẫu trà. Còn có những sự kiện khác như triển lãm và bán trà, và một số buổi biểu diễn ăn mừng dự kiến sẽ diễn ra trong suốt lễ hội.

Chương trình:
* Sự kiện chính:
Chuẩn bị buổi lễ (trình diễn), Khai mạc (18:00 -, công viên Chasori), buổi trình diễn chào mừng, Bế mạc.
* Lễ hội Illimsan Mountain Royal Azalea:
Nghi lễ Sansinje, buổi triển lãm hình ảnh về rừng, triển lãm thủ công mỹ nghệ, những côn trùng làm bằng gỗ, buổi hòa nhạc nhỏ…

Triển lãm:
Triển lãm và bán trà Boseong, triển lãm về các giống trà, chén uống trà, những bức ảnh về trà, mẫu trà thực phẩm & kinh doanh, đặc sản của vùng và việc sản xuất…

Chương trình kinh  nghiệm chuyền tay:
Chọn lá trà, pha trà, làm chén trà, thực phẩm từ trà, kinh nghiệm về làm đẹp & sức khỏe, làm bánh trà xanh, lấy mẫu trà, làm xà phòng từ trà, tham quan cánh đồng trà…

Địa điểm sự kiện:
Từ trạm xe buýt trung tâm thành phố Seoul, đón xe buýt đến Gwangju
Từ trạm xe buýt Quảng trường Gwangju, chuyển sang xe buýt liên tỉnh đến trạm Boseong
Từ trạm Boseong, đón xe buýt địa phương đến Yulpo và đến vùng trà xanh Boseong.

*
Thông tin chi tiết

Thời gian: 16/05/2012 – 20/05/2012
Địa chỉ: Jeollanam-do lehoiBoseong-gun lehoiBoseong-eup
Địa điểm: Những cánh đồng trà xanh, công viên Chasori
Điện thoại:
- Tổng đài: 1330 tt: +82-61-1330 (Tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Hoa).
- Để biết thêm thông tin: +82-61-850-5223 ~ 4 (Tiếng Hàn).
Ban quản lý: Boseong
Trang chủ: dahyang.boseong.go.kr (chỉ dành riêng cho Hàn Quốc)
*







*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Seoul Land* 


*Seoul Land là công viên quan cảnh đầu tiên ở Hàn Quốc, với cảnh quan tuyệt đẹp của núi Cheonggye. Seoul Land được gọi là Quảng Trường Thế Giới với kiến trúc cổ điển và nhiều bộ sưu tập đồ vật từ kháp nơi trên thế giới. Du khách có thể xem nét truyền thống của Hàn Quốc tại đồi Samcheonri, phía đông Model Land và Fantasy Land. Có 5 chủ đề để tạo thành Seoul Land. Seoul Land bây giờ đã ngang tầm với Space Cruise, Black Hole 2000, Galaxy Train, Rapid Current Ride, Magic Carpet, Nhà hát Adventure, Rạp chiếu phim, Story Land…* 

Seoul Land tự hào là nơi rộng lớn được chọn để tổ chức các mùa lễ hội và trình diễn laze được tổ chức suốt buổi tối. Công viên Seoul Grand là một nơi rộng lớn để tổ chức các lễ hội vào mỗi mùa của năm. Lễ hội hoa Tulip được tổ chức từ tháng 4 đến tháng 5, lễ hội the Starlight Rose từ tháng 7 đến tháng 8, lễ hội hoa cúc từ tháng 9 đến tháng 10 và lễ hội tuyết từ tháng 12 tới tháng 2. Seoul Land là nơi nổi tiếng nó bao gồm công viên Seoul Grand, khu nghỉ dưỡng Forest Bath, trung tâm nghệ thuật  hiện đại quốc gia và nhiều nơi hấp dẫn khác gần đó. Ở đây là một điểm đến rất phổ biến.

Giờ mở cửa:
Mở cửa 9:30 / Đóng cửa 18:00-22:00
Giờ mở cửa có thể thay đổi theo mùa. Xin vui lòng ghé thăm trang chủ Seoul Land trước khi du khách đến tham quan.
Lượng khách tối đa: 50.000 lượt khách mỗi ngày
Bãi đậu xe:
Bãi đậu cửa phía đông - 1300 chỗ
Bãi đậu xe đồi Rose - 300 chỗ
Phí giữ xe:
20.000 won cho xe buýt trở lên
10. 000 won cho xe ô tô nhỏ và lớn,
5.000 won cho ô tô nhỏ
Phí vào cửa: ::  (Trang chủ thông tin vé chính thức.)
Dành cho người tàn tật:
Cho thuê xe lăn miễn phí (bên trong tòa nhà đối diện với trung tâm thông tin; Trong tầng hầm tòa nhà Black Hole 2000).
Thiết bị có sẵn:
- Ván lướt: Sky-X (bungee swing), Shot X Drop, Black Hole 2000, Top Spin, King Viking, World Cup.
- Cuộc triển lãm: Nhà Haunted (featuring legendary Korean ghosts).
- Hoạt động: Hang Haunted, Khu mạo hiểm.
- Khu vực trò chơi: Trò chơi IQ, Bắn cung.
- Rạp phim: Rạp Samcheolli, Rạp Venice.
- Cơ sở theo mùa: Bể bơi ngoài trời (mùa hè), khu xe trượt tuyết (mùa đông).
- Cơ sở phụ: Khu cắm trại, trung tâm thông tin, cứu thương, nhà trẻ, cho thuê xe đẩy em bé, tủ giữ đồ, ATM, nhà hàng, quán bar, cửa hàng quà lưu niệm.
Áp dụng phí
Xe lửa Elephant (코끼리열차) thông qua Seoul Land, Công viên Seoul Grand và Bảo thàng quốc gia & Nghệ thuật đương đại..
Giờ hoạt động: 09:00 đến khi Seoul Land đóng cửa
Phí: Người lớn 800 won / Thanh niên 600 won / Trẻ em 500 won
Xe đẩy em bé cho thuê: 3.000 won cho một xe
Thú cưng: Không được dắt theo
Hướng dẫn: Trạm công viên Seoul Grand (xe điện ngầm số 4), cửa 2.

_
Thông tin chi tiết

Địa chỉ: Seoul-si Songpa-gu Jamsil-dong 40-1
Loại hình: Công viên
Liên hệ:
- Tổng đài 1330tt :+82-2-1330 (Tiếng Hàn, Anh, Nhật, Trung)
- Để biết thêm thông tin: + 82-2-509-6000 (Tiếng Hàn, Anh, Nhật)
Trang chủ: ::  (Tiếng Hàn, Anh, Nhật, Trung)
_



 



*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Đường mòn Thủy sam* 



*Nếu du khách đi theo quốc lộ số 15 từ Bảo tàng tre, du khách sẽ gặp một đại lộ tuyệt đẹp và kỳ lạ giống như đang đi trên con đường trong một câu chuyện cổ tích. Đây chính là lối mòn Thủy Sam.*

Những cây Thủy Sam được trồng dọc theo bên đường vào đầu những năm 1970 theo quyết định chính thức của Bộ Nội Vụ. Lúc đó, các gốc cây Thủy Sam chỉ vừa được 3-4  năm tuổi nằm rải rác khắp con đường. Ngày nay, các gốc cây đã phát triển rất cao, thậm chí có thể che hết ánh nắng mặt trời. Để cảm ơn những cây Thủy Sam, năm 2002, Lâm nghiệp Hàn Quốc đã chọn đại lộ này để kiến tạo thành con đường đẹp nhất Hàn Quốc.

Đại lộ dài khoảng 4km nằm dọc theo Quốc lộ 24 và là một trong những tuyến đường xe chạy phổ biến nhất ở Hàn Quốc. Đặc biệt vào mùa hè, tán Thủy Sam như vút cao hơn với màu xanh mút mắt. Hãy thử dừng xe bên vệ đường và thả bộ trong 10 phút để hít thở bầu không khí trong lành từ mùi hương gỗ Thủy sam. Chạy xe đạp dọc theo tuyến đường này và từ từ thưởng thức vẻ đẹp thực sự của nó là một gợi ý hay.

Giờ mở cửa:
- Mùa hè (Tháng 3 – Tháng 10) 09:00-19:00
- Mùa đông (Tháng 10 – Tháng 2) 09:00-18:00

Phí tham dự:
- Cá nhân: Người lớn 1.000 won, Thanh thiếu niên: 700 won, Trẻ em: 500 won.
- Nhóm (trên 20 người): Người lớn 800 won, Thanh niên: 500 won, Trẻ em 300 won.

Hướng dẫn:
Từ trạm xe buýt tốc hành Seoul hoặc trạm xe buýt Seoul Dong (xe điện ngầm số 2), đón xe buýt đến trạm Damyang (10:00 đến 16:00; Thời gian: 3 giờ 45 phút) >> Từ trạm xe buýt Damyang, đi bộ khoảng 30 phút đi theo phía bên phải của con đường đến khi du khách thấy đường mòn Thủy Sam. Du khách cũng có thể đón taxi từ trạm xe buýt (khoảng 15 phút).

*
Thông tin chi tiết

Địa chỉ: Jeollanam-do Damnyang-gun Damnyang-eup Geumwol-ri Seokdanggan ~ Geumseong-meon Seokhyeongyo
Liên hệ:
- Tổng đài 1330 tt: +82-61-1330 (Tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Hoa).
- Để biết thêm thông tin: +82-61-380-3114 (Tiếng Hàn).
Trang chủ: 대나무의 숨결이 살아있는 문화관광담양 (Tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Hoa).
*







*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Cánh đồng Trà xanh Boseong* 


*Boseong là vùng trồng trà lớn nhất ở Hàn Quốc. Nó được biết đến với quá trình lịch sử lâu đời của nghề trồng trà. Có khoảng 40% lượng trà cả nước được sản xuất tại khu vực này. Boseong Dawon là một trong những vùng lớn tại Boseong, nơi đây các cây trà được trồng và được sản xuất hàng loạt.*

Vào tháng 5 hàng năm, Boseong tổ chức Lễ hội trà xanh để kỷ niệm và quảng bá sản phẩm của địa phương. Lễ hội được bắt đầu tổ chức từ năm 1985, người dân địa phương tổ chức hàng loạt các sự kiện bao gồm hái lá trà, pha trà xanh, cuộc thi Hoa hậu Trà.

Thông tin hoạt động: Pha trà, thực phẩm hương trà.
Phí tham gia:
[Khu du lịch nông trại trà Daehan Daeop]
Người lớn: 2.000 won
Nhóm: (30+) 1.500 won cho mỗi  người
Thanh niên và người khuyết tật: 1.000 won
Miễn phí tham gia cho trẻ em (dưới 7 tuổi) và người dân tại Boseong.
Cơ sở vật chất: Nhà hàng, nơi tổ chức lấy mẫu trà xanh.

Hướng dẫn:
Đi xe buýt từ trạm trung tâm thành phố đến trạm xe buýt Gwangju. (Lịch trình xe buýt: 05:30 – 21:45, khoảng 10 phút/chuyến; Thời gian ước tính: 3 giờ 40 phút.)
Đón chuyến xe buýt liên tỉnh Yulpo và xuống tại khu du lịch nông trại trà Daehan Daeop (Lịch trình xe buýt Yulpo: 06:40 – 15:30/giờ/chuyến)
Hoặc:
Từ trạm xe buýt Gwangju, bắt một xe buýt liên tỉnh đến trạm Boseoang. Từ trạm Boseoang, đón xe buýt địa phương Yulpo và xuống tại khu du lịch nông trại trà Daehan Daeop.

_
Thông tin chi tiết

Địa chỉ: 1291 Bongsan-ri, Boseong-eup, Boseong-gun, đảo Jeollanam.
Loại hình: Khu du lịch sinh thái.
Liên hệ:
- Tổng đài 1330 tt: +82-61-1330 (Tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Hoa)
- Để biết thêm thông tin: +82-61-852-2181,853-2585/853-5558 (ban đêm)
Trang chủ:
www.greenbs.kr (Tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Hoa, tiếng Đức)
english.boseong.go.kr (Tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Hoa)
_







*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Lễ hội cát Haeundae* 



*Lễ hội này được tổ chức ở bãi biển Haeundae xinh đẹp, là địa điểm du lịch hè vô cùng nổi tiếng ở Busan. Các tiết mục diễn ra trong lễ hội đều được lấy cảm hứng từ bãi biển trải đầy cát trắng (có lợi cho sức khỏe và sắc đẹp), ví dụ như toàn thân bị cát phủ từ đầu đến chân. Ngoài ra còn có cuộc thi bóng chuyền bãi biển, triển lãm sản phẩm cát và thi marathon.*
Lễ hội kéo dài suốt đêm với màn pháo hoa ngoạn mục, hòa nhạc và các tiết mục giải trí khác. Các khu chợ Jagalchi, Gwangalli và Taejongdae là những địa điểm du lịch phổ biến. Du khách cũng có thể nghỉ ngơi tại các khách sạn dọc theo bờ biển để thưởng thức sushi của vùng biển Busan
Phương tiện:
Từ sân bay quốc tế Gimhae, bắt xe buýt số 307 hoặc xe Limousine của sân bay
Xuống tại trạm Haeundae

[Xe buýt]
Từ trạm Busan, bắt xe buýt số 1003
Đến bãi biển Haeundae

[Xe điện ngầm]
Trạm Haeundae (Xe điện ngầm số 2), cửa số 3 hoặc số 5
Từ trạm đến bãi biển Haeundae khoảng 5-10 phút

*
Thông tin chi tiết

Thời gian: Ngày 01.06.2012 - 04.06.2012
Địa chỉ: Phường U1, quận Haeundae, thành phố Busan
Địa điểm: Bãi biển Haeundae
Điện thoại:
- Tổng đài: +82-51-1330 (Tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Hoa)
- Để biết thêm chi tiết: +82-51-749-4064 (Tiếng Hàn)
Ban quản lý: Quận Haeundae, thành phố Busan
Fax: +82-51-749-4444
Trang chủ: sandfestival.haeundae.go.kr
*







*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Lễ hội văn hóa vải Ramie* 



*Xã Hansan vốn nổi tiếng là vùng sản xuất vải từ cây Ramie, một trong những loại cây lấy sợi lâu đời nhất thế giới. Hàng trăm bộ quần áo bền đẹp dệt từ cây Ramie được đánh giá cao sẽ trưng bày tại lễ hội văn hóa.*
Nhiều du khách đến đây chỉ để chiêm ngưỡng những bộ quần áo tuyệt đẹp này. Và biểu diễn thời trang là một trong những sự kiện chính của lễ hội, du khách có thể ướm thử những bộ quần áo này và bắt tay vào dệt vải.

Bên cạnh đó, du khách còn có thể nếm thử các món ăn làm từ cây Ramie như bánh gạo, kem, trà và nước giải khát. Hãy tham gia lễ hội Ramie để mua sắm và thưởng thức các món ăn.

*Phương tiện:*
- Từ trạm Yongsan, bắt xe lửa đến Seocheon (chuyến 3 giờ từ 5:40 sáng đến 8:35 tối), hoặc bắt xe buýt (chuyến 4 giờ từ 6:40 sáng đến 5:15 chiều), từ trạm Nambu ở Seoul đến Seocheon
- Xuống xe tại trạm Seocheon hoặc bến xe Seocheon và bắt xe buýt (đi trực tiếp đến Hansan) hoặc đi taxi đến lễ hội (khoảng 20 phút)

*
Thông tin chi tiết

Thời gian: Ngày 08.06.2012 - 10.06.2012
Địa chỉ: Xã Hansan, huyện Seocheon, tỉnh Chungcheongnam
Địa điểm: Hội trường vải Ramie tại Hansan
Điện thoại:
- Tổng đài: +82-41-1330 (Tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Hoa)
- Để biết thêm chi tiết: +82-41-950-4226 (Tiếng Hàn)
Ban quản lý: Huyện Seocheon
Fax: +82-51-749-4444
Trang chủ: 서천군청 (Tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh)
www.seocheon.go.kr/festival (Tiếng Hàn)
*









*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Lễ hội đoan ngọ Gangneung* 


*Tết Đoan ngọ là ngày lễ quốc tế đã được UNESCO công nhận là một trong những di sản văn hóa của thế giới vào năm 2005 và đứng thứ 13 trong danh sách Di sản văn hóa phi vật thể vô cùng quan trọng tại Hàn Quốc. Lễ hội này được tổ chức nhằm mục đích bảo tồn nền văn hóa dân gian của triều đại Joseon và một số phong tục khác từ năm 1975.*

Lễ hội gồm có nghi lễ Daegwallyeong Guksa Seonghwangje (để biết ơn nhà sư Beomil đã bảo vệ vùng Gangneung) và Yeongsinje (để đón chào thần linh). Cùng với các sự kiện như hát dân ca, đấu vật, đạp xe, kéo co. Du khách có thể trải nghiệm lễ cưới truyền thống, làm bánh gạo Surichui, gội đầu bằng nước đồng tử và uống rượu dâng thần linh. Ngoài ra còn có cuộc thi phương ngữ và các chương trình văn hóa khác.


Phí tham gia: Chỉ áp dụng cho các chương trình thực tế

Phương tiện:
1) Từ bến xe buýt Seoul, bắt xe buýt liên tỉnh đến bến xe buýt Gangneung
* Thông tin xe buýt: 6:31 - 23:05 / 30 phút một chuyến

2) Từ bến xe buýt tốc hành Seoul, bắt xe buýt đến bến xe buýt Danoje
* Thông tin xe buýt: 6:00 - 23:30 / 30 phút một chuyến

Từ bến xe buýt liên tỉnh/tốc hành Seoul, bắt taxi đến lễ hội (Danojang, 단오장)
_
Thông tin chi tiết

Thời gian: Ngày 25.05.2012 - 27.06.2012
Địa chỉ: Thành phố Gangneung, tỉnh Gangwon
Địa điểm: Vùng Danojang, suối Namdaecheon
Điện thoại:
- Tổng đài: +82-33-1330 (Tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Hoa)
- Để biết thêm chi tiết: +82-33-640-4590 (Tiếng Hàn)
Fax: +82-33-646-1595
Trang chủ: www.danojefestival.or.kr(Tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh)
_








*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Lễ hội đom đóm Muju* 


*Đom đóm ở Muju rất đặc biệt, được công nhận là một trong những di tích thiên nhiên của Hàn Quốc. Bắt đầu từ 20:30, đom đóm sẽ tung cánh bay khắp vùng Muju, tạo điều kiện cho du khách tự do khám phá. Ngoài ra còn có những tiết mục sử dụng đôi tay để giúp du khách trải nghiệm với thiên nhiên như bắt cá hồi và chèo bè.*

Phí tham gia:
- Khám phá đom đóm
Người lớn: 5.000 won / Thiếu niên: 3.000 won

- Chèo bè Namdaecheon
Người lớn: 3.000 won / Thiếu niên: 2.000 won

Độ tuổi: Áp dụng cho mọi lứa tuổi

Phương tiện: Từ bến xe buýt Nambu ở Seoul, bắt xe buýt liên tỉnh đến bến xe buýt liên tỉnh Muju
* Lịch trình xe buýt: 07:40, 09:20, 10:40, 13:40, 14:35
Thời gian: 2 giờ 30 phút

_
Thông tin chi tiết

Thời gian: Ngày 08.06.2012 - 16.06.2012
Địa chỉ: 1011 Lộ Cheongnyang, Xã Seolcheon, huyện Muju, tỉnh Jeollabuk
Địa điểm: Huyện Muju (Công viên nghệ thuật truyền thống, Công viên Jinam, Công viên nước Namdaecheon, Phòng tập thể dục đom đóm, Sân vui chơi Wisteria, Vùng đất Bandi) 
Điện thoại:
- Tổng đài: +82-63-1330 (Tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Hoa)
- Để biết thêm chi tiết: +82-63-324-2440 (Tiếng Hàn)
Ban quản lý: Ban lễ hội đom đóm Muju, huyện Muju
_







*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Hội chợ văn hóa Taekwondo thế giới* 



*Hội chợ văn hóa Taekwondo thế giới diễn ra tại quê hương của môn võ thuật Taekwondo, huyện Muju và huyện Jeonju thuộc tỉnh Jeollabuk. Năm nay sẽ có 2.000 vận động viên từ 31 quốc gia trên toàn thế giới đến tham dự hội thao và các cuộc thi của lễ hội trong vòng 6 ngày với chủ đề "Tuổi trẻ, Ước mơ, Tình hữu nghị và Sinh tồn". Ngoài ra các vận động viên còn có thể tìm hiểu thêm về nền văn hóa Jeollado cũng như đất nước Hàn Quốc khi tham quan các thành phố lớn tại nước chủ nhà. Hãy đăng ký để tham gia ngay!*

Các sự kiện khác: Giải thưởng ảnh Taekwondo, Tranh biếm họa, Vẽ chân dung
Đường đi:
1) Sân vận động Muju (đối diện bến xe buýt liên tỉnh Muju)
2) Khu nghỉ mát Muju: Bắt xe buýt chạy liên tục từ bến xe buýt liên tỉnh Muju đến Khu nghỉ mát Muju
Phí tham gia:
- Khám phá đom đóm
Người lớn: 5.000 won / Thiếu niên: 3.000 won

- Chèo bè Namdaecheon
Người lớn: 3.000 won / Thiếu niên: 2.000 won

Độ tuổi: Áp dụng cho mọi lứa tuổi

Phương tiện: Từ bến xe buýt Nambu ở Seoul, bắt xe buýt liên tỉnh đến bến xe buýt liên tỉnh Muju
* Lịch trình xe buýt: 07:40, 09:20, 10:40, 13:40, 14:35
Thời gian: 2 giờ 30 phút

*Thông tin chi tiết

Thời gian: Ngày 06.07.2012 - 11.07.2012
Địa chỉ: 1199-3 đường Dangsan, thị trấn Muju, huyện Muju, tỉnh Jeollabuk
Địa điểm: Huyện Muju (Sân vận động Muju và Khu nghỉ mát Muju)
Điện thoại:
- Tổng đài: +82-63-1330 (Tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Hoa)
- Để biết thêm chi tiết: +82-63-250-8350 (Tiếng Hàn)
Ban quản lý: Ban cổ động Taekwondo, Hiệp hội Taekwondo Hàn Quốc, huyện Muju, tỉnh Jeallabuk / Hiệp hội Taekwondo Hàn Quốc, tỉnh Jeallabuk, Ban tổ chức hội chợ văn hóa Taekwondo thế giới

Fax: +82-63-250-8354

Email: sdtkd3888@hanmail.net

Trang chủ: www.wtcexpo.net (Tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh)*







*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Lễ hội bùn Boryeong* 



*-Trong số các lễ hội diễn ra tại Hàn Quốc, lễ hội bùn Boryeong chính là nơi thu hút nhiều du khách quốc tế nhất. Khi lễ hội diễn ra, rất nhiều người đổ xô về Boryeong để trải nghiệm những lợi ích cũng như cảm giác mới lạ mà bùn mang lại.*

Hòa mình vào bầu không khí vui nhộn của lễ hội, du khách có thể tắm bùn, xem đấu vật bùn, trượt bùn và bợi lội trong hồ bùn. Đặc biệt nhất là khóa huấn luyện hải quân trong bùn giúp tăng cường sức khỏe, massage bùn mát lạnh làm thư giãn tinh thần. Đêm đến, buổi tiệc trên biển càng thêm nhộn nhịp với màn pháo hoa rực rỡ và tiếng nhạc rộn ràng.

Chương trình:
Diễu hành đường phố, diễu hành du thuyền, triển lãm bùn, trưng bày và buôn bán những đặc sản địa phương, trượt bùn, đấu vật bùn, marathon bùn, vẽ bùn, massage bùn...

Đường đi:
1) Từ bến xe buýt thành phố trung ương, bắt xe buýt đi thẳng tới Daecheon (6:00 sáng đến 9:50 tối, thời gian 2 giờ 10 phút, mỗi chuyến cách nhau 30 - 60 phút)
2) Bắt xe lửa từ Yeongdeungpo (5:48 sáng đến 8:47 tối, thời gian 2 giờ 30 phút, mỗi chuyến cách nhau 50 - 60 phút)
Tại trạm xe buýt đối diện bến xe buýt Daecheon, bắt xe buýt địa phương đến biển Daecheon khoảng 20 phút

*
Thông tin chi tiết

Thời gian: Ngày 14.07.2012 - 24.07.2012
Địa chỉ: Phường Sinheuk, thành phố Boryeong, tỉnh Chungcheongnam
Địa điểm: Bãi biển Daecheon
Điện thoại:
- Tổng đài: +82-41-1330 (Tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Hoa)
- Để biết thêm chi tiết: +82-41-930-3820, 3822, 3872 (Tiếng Anh)

Trang chủ: ▒▒ 문화체육관광부 지 (Tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Hoa)
*







*
Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Lễ hội hoa sen Seodong tại Buyeo* 



*Lễ hội này nhằm mục đích tôn vinh loài hoa sen tao nhã và nhấn mạnh tầm quan trọng của việc bảo tồn các loại hoa thiên nhiên. Mặc dù chương trình lễ hội có rất nhiều sự kiện liên quan tới hoa sen, nhưng sự kiện làm giấy từ hoa sen và làm xà phòng hoa sen là 2 sự kiện đặc sắc nhất đối với du khách quốc tế. Các điểm du lịch thành phố biến đều tọa lạc gần địa điểm tổ chức lễ hội.*
Phương tiện:
Từ bến xe buýt Nambu Seoul, đón xe buýt liên tỉnh đến Buyeo (Lịch trình: 6:30 - 19:20, khoảng 40 phút / Thời gian ước tính: 2 giờ)
Từ bến xe buýt liên tỉnh Buyeo, đón taxi đến Gungnamji (5 - 7 phút)

*
Thông tin chi tiết

Thời gian: Ngày 26.07.2012 - 29.07.2012
Địa chỉ: Thị trấn Buyeo, huyện Buyeo, tỉnh Chungcheongnam
Địa điểm: Công viên Seodong (Gungnamji)
Điện thoại:
- Tổng đài: +82-41-1330 (Tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Hoa)
- Để biết thêm thông tin: +82-41-830-2921, +82-41-830-2922 (Tiếng Hàn)
Ban quản lý: Huyện Buyeo/ Trung tâm nghệ thuật Buyeo

Trang chủ: ::  (Tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Hoa)
*







*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Lễ hội nhân sâm tự nhiên Hamyang* 



*Từ vùng quê Hamyang đến núi Jirisan và núi Deogyusan nổi tiếng khắp quốc gia và quốc tế về việc sở hữu một số lượng lớn nhân sâm thảo mộc tự nhiên chất lượng cao, chúng được trồng trên đất germanium ở vùng Hamyang. Lễ hội nhân sâm tự nhiên Hamyang là một sự kiện vì sức khỏe, nhằm mục đích kỷ niệm cũng như giới thiệu những khu vực trồng thảo mộc nhân sâm ở địa phương. Lễ hội bắt đầu với lễ khai mạc chính, tiếp đó là chương trình bắn pháo hoa và một loạt các tiết mục khác. Du khách đến với lễ hội có thể tham gia các chương trình thử nghiệm liên quan đến sức khỏe và đặc sản địa phương*

Chương trình:
Thu hoạch nhân sâm tự nhiên, Hội nghị chuyên đề, Trung tâm thông tin nhân sâm tự nhiên, Triển lãm nhân sâm thế giới, Tạo chậu trồng nhân sâm tự nhiên, Làm rượu nhân sâm và bánh gạo, Vẽ chân dung, Hội chợ nhân sâm và nông sản

Sự kiện khác:
Cuộc thi marathon nhân sâm tự nhiên, Chương trình thử nghiệm thủ công, Biểu diễn kỷ niệm, Bắn pháo hoa, Thi múa bụng, Lễ hội ca hát

Phương tiện:
- Từ bến Dong Seoul hoặc bến Nambu, đón xe buýt liên tỉnh đến Hamyang
Bến Dong Seoul: 7:00-24:00, khởi hành 12 lần một ngày
Bến Nambu: 08:40-23:00, khởi hành 4 lần một ngày

- Từ bến xe buýt Hamyang, đón taxi đến địa điểm tổ chức lễ hội (Công viên Sangnim)

Trang chủ: ::: 2012  (Tiếng Hàn)

*Thông tin chi tiết
Thời gian: Ngày 26.07.2012 – 30.07.2012
Địa chỉ: Thị trấn Hamnyang, huyện Hamnyang, tỉnh Gyeongsangnam
Địa điểm: Công viên Sangnim
Điện thoại:
- Tổng đài: +82-55-1330 (Tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Hoa)
- Để biết thêm thông tin: +82-55-960-4006
Ban quản lý: Huyện Hamyang / Ban cổ động lễ hội nhân sâm tự nhiên Hamyang*







*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Lễ hội pháo hoa quốc tế Pohang*


*Lễ hội pháo hoa quốc tế Pohang có các môn thể thao dưới nước đầy thú vị diễn ra suốt ngày và những màn pháo hoa tuyệt đẹp trên vịnh Yeongil vào ban đêm.*

Vào mùa hè, lễ hội được tổ chức tại công viên thể thao ven sông Hyeongsan và bãi biển Bukbu. Sự kiện chính gồm cuộc thi pháo hoa quốc tế, trình diễn theo chủ đề và diễu hành pháo hoa. Ngoài ra còn có nhiều màn trình diễn khác (như Liên hoan nhà hát quốc tế Pohang Bada và lễ hội pháo hoa), thuyết trình các chương trình thực tiễn được lực lượng hải quân và cảnh sát biển tổ chức.

Sự kiện trong lễ hội bao gồm cuộc thi cầu lông quốc gia, thả đèn lồng Pungdeung, triển lãm điêu khắc cát và chương trình thủ công, cũng như các cuộc thi có sự tham gia của du khách.

Phương tiện:
Bãi biển Bukbu
Từ bến xe Pohang / Bến xe liên tỉnh Pohang / Bến xe buýt tốc hành Pohang
Đón xe buýt số 105 hoặc số 200 đến biển Bukbu
Đi taxi khoảng 10 - 15 phút

Công viên thể thao Hyeongsangang
Từ bến xe Pohang / Bến xe liên tỉnh Pohang / Bến xe buýt tốc hành Pohang, đón taxi đến công viên thể thao Hyeongsangang (10 phút)
[Xe buýt địa phương]
Đón xe buýt số 101,102,100,160 hoặc 200 và đến bến xe buýt bồn binh Hyeongsang

Trang chủ: festival.ipohang.org (Tiếng Hàn)

*Thông tin chi tiết
Thời gian: Ngày 27.07.2012 - 05.08.2012
Địa chỉ: Phường Duho, quận Buk, thành phố Pohang, tỉnh Gyeongsangbuk
Địa điểm: Công viên thể thao Hyeongsangang, bãi biển phía Bắc và những nơi khác
Điện thoại:
- Tổng đài +82-54-1330 (Tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Hoa)
- Thông tin chi tiết: +82-54-270-2252-4, +82-54-270-2114 (tiếng Hàn)
Ban quản lý: Thành phố Pohang*







*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Lễ hội gốm sứ Gangjin*



*Giữa thế kỷ thứ 10 và 14, vùng Gangjin là nơi phát triển nghề gốm vô cùng nổi tiếng. Ngày nay vẫn còn 16 lò nung đang hoạt động và sản xuất nhiều loại gốm quý. Lễ hội gốm sứ Gangjin là một dịp tốt để chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp vượt thời gian của các sản phẩm gốm. Năm 2010, lễ hội được bầu chọn là một trong những lễ hội lớn nhất Hàn Quốc do Bộ Văn hóa, Thể thao và Du lịch phê duyệt.*

Phí tham gia: 7.000 won

Sự kiện khác: Con đường gốm Goryeo bí ẩn, Khuôn gốm và các tác phẩm gốm, Triển lãm khuôn gốm men ngọc bích Hàn Quốc, Trải nghiệm phong cách cung đình Goryeo.

Phương tiện:
Đón xe buýt tốc hành đến bến Gangjin
Từ bến xe buýt Gangjin, đón xe buýt địa phương đến lò gốm Goryeo
Thông tin xe buýt địa phương: Khởi hành 22 lần một ngày / Thời gian ước tính: 40 phút
(고려청자도요지, Lò gốm Cheongjin thời Goryeo) 

Trang chủ: eng.gangjinfes.or.kr (Tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Hoa)

*Thông tin chi tiết
Thời gian: Ngày 28.07.2012 - 05.08.2012
Địa chỉ: Lò gốm Cheongja thời Goryeo, xã Daegu, huyện Gangjin, tỉnh Jeollanam
Địa điểm: Lò gốm Goryeo
Điện thoại:
- Tổng đài: +82-61-1330 (Tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Hoa)
- Để biết thêm thông tin: +82-61-430-3191, +82-1688-1305 (Tiếng Hàn)
Ban quản lý: Huyện Gangjin / Ban cổ động lễ hội địa phương thành phố Gangjin*

[IMG]http://www.thongtinhanquoc.com/images/stories/contents/2012/06/du-lich
/dulichhanquoc_20122006_Gangjin_Celadon_Festival_01  .jpg[/IMG]






*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Lễ hội biển Busan* 



*Lễ hội biển Busan được tổ chức tại các địa điểm khác nhau như biển Haeundae, biển Gwangalli, biển Songdo, biển Songjeong và nhiều nơi khác tại thành phố Busan. Đây là lễ hội biển lớn nhất Hàn Quốc, và là nơi tổ chức Lễ hội nhạc rock quốc tế, Lễ hội khiêu vũ biển quốc tế, Lễ hội văn hóa biển Hàn Quốc, Lễ hội trò chơi bãi biển Busan…. Khoảng 30 lễ hội lớn nhỏ được tổ chức trong suốt lễ hội biển Busan, và du khách có thể lựa chọn những lễ hội thú vị nhất theo sở thích của mình.*

Hướng dẫn lễ hội:
Lễ hội biển Busan mang đến một chương trình nghệ thuật đầy chất lượng cũng như các môn thể thao dưới nước, nhất là Haeundae, bãi biển độc đáo nhất Busan. Hàng năm, gần 12 triệu du khách đã ghé thăm nơi này vào mùa hè. Hầu hết các bãi biển đều tổ chức thi đấu: Lướt ván, bóng chuyền bãi biển, bơi lội và nhiều sự kiện thể thao khác. Du khách có thể học hỏi những bài học trên biển như đi bè, chèo thuyền, đi thuyền kayak, lặn, chèo thuyền chuối…

Địa điểm nổi bật của lễ hội:
Biển Haeundae là địa điểm chính trong lễ hội biển Busan, thông với đảo Dongbaekseom, trong đó còn có lối mòn tản bộ với nhiều phong cảnh lung linh, và cũng là nơi mà tòa nhà Nurimaru APEC tọa lạc, một điểm du lịch hấp dẫn để du khách đến tham quan. Tòa nhà Nurimaru APEC đã từng là phòng hội nghị cho APEC 2005 với nhiều lãnh đạo trên thế giới tham dự. Nơi này cho ta tầm nhìn tuyệt đẹp ra đại dương. Hòn đảo mang đến sự yên bình và phong cảnh tuyệt đẹp, thích hợp để tản bộ và xua đi mọi ồn ào quanh lễ hội.

Phương tiện:
Bãi biển Haeundae
[Xe điện ngầm]
- Ga Haeundae (xe điện ngầm Busan số 2) cửa số 3 hoặc số 5
- Đi thẳng khoảng 500m đến bãi biển Haeundae
[Xe buýt]
- Từ ga Busan, đón xe buýt số 1001 hoặc số 1003 đến Haeundae

Trang chủ: seafestival.co.kr (Tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh)

*Thông tin chi tiết
Thời gian: Ngày 01.08.2012 - 09.08.2012
Địa chỉ: Quận Haeundae, thành phố Busan
Địa điểm: Bãi biển Haeundae và 5 bãi biển khác tại Busan, Trung tâm du thuyền Busan…
Điện thoại:
- Tổng đài: +82-51-1330 (Tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Hoa)
- Để biết thêm thông tin: +82-51-888-3392, +82-51-888-3397 (Tiếng Hàn)*







*
Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Liên hoan phim ảnh và âm nhạc quốc tế Jecheon*



*-Là liên hoan phim đầu tiên tại Hàn Quốc chúc mừng những bộ phim có chủ đề âm nhạc, Liên hoan phim ảnh và âm nhạc quốc tế Jecheon (JIMFF) được tổ chức với mục đích phát triển thể loại phim mới và góp phần làm đa dạng hóa liên hoan phim. Chương trình chính là trình chiếu bộ phim mang chủ đề âm nhạc và phim tài liệu từ khắp nơi trên thế giới, với sân khấu có nhiều nhạc công nổi tiếng. Ngoài ra còn có vô số quán ăn địa phương, nhà trọ cũng như danh lam thắng cảnh ở gần điểm liên hoan để du khách lưu giữ nhiều kỷ niệm.*

Phí tham gia: Miễn phí

Đường đi:
- Bắt xe buýt tốc hành đến bến xe buýt liên tỉnh Tongyeong
- Từ bến xe, bắt xe buýt thành phố số 41 hoặc 42 đến lễ hội

Fax: +82-55-643-4126

Trang chủ: www.hsdf.or.kr (Tiếng Hàn)

_Thông tin chi tiết
Thời gian: Ngày 09.08.2012 - 15.08.2012
Địa chỉ: Phường Jongmin, thành phố Jecheon, tỉnh Chungcheongbuk
Địa điểm: Nhà hát kết hợp rạp chiếu phim, Trung tâm truyền thông Jecheon, sân khấu bờ hồ Cheongpunghoban, Uirimji và con đường văn hóa sân khấu lễ hội phim ảnh và âm nhạc Jecheon.
Điện thoại:
- Tổng đài: +82-2-1330 (Tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Hoa)
- Để biết thêm thông tin: +82-2-925-2242 (Tiếng Hàn)
Ban quản lý: Ban lễ hội phim ảnh và âm nhạc Jecheon / Ban điều hành lễ hội phim ảnh và âm nhạc Jecheon_







*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Lễ hội mùa hè năm 2012* 


* Hàng năm, mùa hè sẽ bắt đầu từ tháng 6 và kéo dài đến hết tháng 8, là khoảng thời gian thích hợp để mọi người cùng đi du lịch với gia đình và bạn bè. Có người thích ra biển ngắm mặt trời và chơi dù với cát trắng, nhưng cũng có người thích đi du lịch khắp đất nước vì mục đích nghệ thuật, âm nhạc và văn hóa của nhiều địa phương. Các lễ hội diễn ra xuyên lục địa, từ bờ biển này sang bờ biển khác, góp phần xua đi cái nóng gay gắt của mùa hè.

Nổi bật nhất trong số các lễ hội biển chính là Lễ hội cát Haeundae, Lễ hội biển Busan và Lễ hội bùn Boryeong . Còn lễ hội văn hóa thì gồm có Liên hoan phim viễn tưởng quốc tế Puchon chuyên về phim viễn tưởng diễn ra suốt đêm, Liên hoan âm nhạc Pentaport Rock tại Incheon do các ngôi sao nhạc rock nổi tiếng biểu diễn, Lễ hội Đoan ngọ tại Gangneung di sản văn hóa được UNESCO công nhận và Lễ hội gốm sứ Gangjin. Cùng với vô số các lễ hội khác, chúng tôi đảm bảo du khách sẽ có một kỳ nghỉ hết sức tuyệt vời.*

*LỄ HỘI THÁNG 6*

 Lễ hội cát Haeundae
Thời gian: Ngày 01 - 04 tháng 6 năm 2012 (Thứ sáu - Thứ hai)
Địa điểm: Biển cát trắng Haeundae, Busan
Miêu tả: Đây là một lễ hội sinh thái thân thiện mang chủ đề "Cát", với các sự kiện liên quan đến biển như Con đường cát, Cuộc thi Ssireum (씨름, đấu vật Hàn Quốc), bóng đá và bóng chuyền bãi biển. Còn chương trình thực tế thì có Lễ hội tàu cát và Xây lâu đài cát. Trên bãi biển, du khách có thể chụp hình với các tác phẩm nghệ thuật của cuộc thi điêu khắc cát.

* Lễ hội văn hóa vải Ramie
Thời gian: Ngày 08 - 10 tháng 6 năm 2012 (Thứ sáu - Chủ nhật)
Địa điểm: Bảo tàng Hansan Mosi (vải Ramie), huyện Seocheon, tỉnh Chungcheongnam
Miêu tả: Hansan Mosi (한산모시, Vải Ramie) là một trong những loại cây lấy sợi lâu đời nhất thế giới. Hàng trăm bộ quần áo dệt từ cây Ramie sẽ được trưng bày tại lễ hội văn hóa. Đồng thời du khách cũng sẽ hiểu rõ hơn về quá trình dệt vải từ cây gai ở Hansan bởi các nghệ nhân lành nghề như: trồng cây, thu hoạch, xe sợi và dệt may.
* Lễ hội đom đóm Muju 

Thời gian: Ngày 08 - 16 tháng 6 năm 2012 (Thứ sáu - Thứ bảy)
Địa điểm: Huyện Muju, tỉnh Jeollabuk (Công viên Hanpungnu, Suối Namdaecheon, Sân vận động Banditbul, Vùng đất Bandi)
Miêu tả: Ở Hàn Quốc, con suối Namdaecheon ở quận Muju rất nổi tiếng, nó sở hữu một môi trường trong lành và là nơi cư trú thoáng mát cho loài đom đóm. Du khách tham dự Lễ hội đom đóm sẽ không bao giờ quên được cảnh tượng hàng vạn con đom đóm chao lượn thắp sáng cả một khung trời đêm mùa hạ.
* Lễ hội Đoan ngọ tại Gangneung
Thời gian: Ngày 20 - 27 tháng 6 năm 2012 (Thứ tư - Thứ tư)
Địa điểm: Tết Đoan ngọ tại suối Namdaecheon, thành phố Gangneung, tỉnh Gangwon
Miêu tả: Tết Đoan ngọ là ngày lễ quốc tế đã được UNESCO công nhận là một trong những di sản văn hóa của thế giới. Trong suốt lễ hội, du khách có thể tham gia các trò chơi dân gian vào ngày mồng 5 tháng 5 (Âm lịch), đồng thời thưởng thức các món ăn truyền thống chỉ có trong Tết Đoan ngọ. Có 2 sự kiện chính trong lễ hội là nghi lễ Danogut cầu sức khỏe và bình an, Kịch mặt nạ Gwanno biểu diễn những điệu múa dân gian bên cạnh những chiếc mặt nạ hèn sang nhằm bộc lộ thói giàu nghèo trong xã hội.

*LỄ HỘI THÁNG 7*

* Hội chợ văn hóa Taekwondo thế giới 
Thời gian: Ngày 06 - 11 tháng 7 năm 2012 (Thứ sáu - Thứ tư)
Địa điểm: Huyện Muju, tỉnh Jeollabuk (Sân vận động Muju Banditbul và Khu nghỉ dưỡng Muju)
Miêu tả: Hội chợ văn hóa Taekwondo toàn quốc là lễ hội điển hình được tổ chức ở Muju và Jeonju, tỉnh Jeollabuk. Ngoài cuộc thi đấu Teakwondo chính thức (Bài quyền, thi Gyeorugi, thể dục nhịp điệu) còn có các buổi biểu diễn quyền pháp, các hoạt động văn hóa và các đoàn du lịch tham quan Muju, Busan, Jeonju.

* Lễ hội bùn Boryeong 
Thời gian: Ngày 14 - 24 tháng 7 năm 2012 (Thứ bảy - Thứ ba)
Địa điểm: Biển Daecheon, thành phố Boryeong, tỉnh Chungcheongnam
Miêu tả: Lễ hội bùn Boryeong (một trong những lễ hội nổi tiếng nhất của Hàn Quốc), du khách có thể nô đùa với bùn, trượt bùn, massage bằng bùn và tắm trong bùn, vì bùn có chứa nhiều chất dinh dưỡng rất tốt cho cơ thể. Lễ hội còn trưng bày nhiều đồ vật làm từ bùn.
* Lễ hội hoa sen Seodong tại Boyeo 
     Thời gian: Ngày 26 - 29 tháng 7 năm 2012 (Thứ năm - Chủ nhật)
Địa điểm: Công viên Seodong, hồ Gungnamji, thị trấn Buyeo, huyện Buyeo, tỉnh Chungcheongnam
Miêu tả: Lễ hội hoa sen Seodong được tổ chức tại hồ nhân tạo Gungnamji tọa lạc gần cung điện hoàng gia của hoàng đế Muwang (600 - 641) nước Beakje (18 TCN - 660). Ngoài các tiết mục kể về câu chuyện tình yêu giữa Hoàng tử Seodong (Tên thời niên thiếu của vua Muwang) và Công chúa Seohwa, còn có sự kiện vẽ hoa sen lên mặt, thưởng thức trà sen, làm xà phòng hoa sen, triển lãm tranh và nhiều cuộc thi nghệ thuật khác dự kiến sẽ diễn ra trong lễ hội.
* Liên hoan phim viễn tưởng quốc tế Puchon
Thời gian: Ngày 26 - 29 tháng 7 năm 2012 (Thứ năm - Chủ nhật)
Địa điểm: Tòa thị chính và Ủy ban nhân dân, Trung tâm văn hóa Boksalgol, quận Wonmi, thành phố Bucheon, tỉnh Gyeonggi
Miêu tả: Bên cạnh việc trình chiếu phim liên tục, lễ hội còn có buổi trò chuyện giao lưu với các đạo diễn nổi tiếng. Liên hoan phim phong phú với các thể loại như bí ẩn, kinh dị, rùng rợn và khoa học viễn tưởng.

* Lễ hội nhân sâm tự nhiên Hamyang 
Thời gian: Ngày 26 - 30 tháng 7 năm 2012 (Thứ năm - Thứ hai)
Địa điểm: Công viên Sangrim, thị trấn Hamyang, huyện Hamyang, tỉnh Gyeongsangnam
Miêu tả: Jirisan và Deogyusan ở Hamyang tỉnh Gyeongsangnam là hai ngọn núi có nhân sâm thảo mộc tự nhiên đạt chất lương cao. Lễ hội nhân sâm tự nhiên Hamyang được tổ chức nhằm mục đích quảng bá các sản phẩm địa phương. Trong suốt thời gian lễ hội, du khách có thể tham gia các chương trình thực tế như thu hoạch cây trồng, nấu rượu, làm chậu, hoặc thi chạy, xem pháo hoa và biểu diễn văn nghệ.

* Lễ hội pháo hoa quốc tế Pohang
Thời gian: Ngày 27/07 - 05/08 năm 2012 (Thứ sáu - Chủ nhật)
Địa điểm: Biển Bukbu, công viên thể thao Hyeongsangang, thành phố Pohang, tỉnh Gyeongsangbuk
Miêu tả: Hàng năm, các nghệ nhân pháo hoa trên khắp thế giới đều đổ về Pohang, vốn là thành phố cảng nổi tiếng với nhiều phong cảnh đẹp, ngắm mặt trời mọc cũng được đưa vào sự kiện bắn pháo hoa ở Pohang. Ngoài ra còn có diễu hành, trình diễn thời trang, biểu diễn âm nhạc, hát nhạc sống tại bãi biển và các cuộc thi văn nghệ được tổ chức trong lễ hội.

* Lễ hội gốm sứ Gangjin

Thời gian: Ngày 28/07 - 05/08 năm 2012 (Thứ bảy - Chủ nhật)
Địa điểm: Lò gốm Cheongja thời Goryeo, xã Daegu, huyện Gangjin, tỉnh Jeollanam
Miêu tả: Lễ hội này được tổ chức ở Gangjin, là vùng sản xuất đồ gốm men ngọc bích tại Hàn Quốc từ thế kỷ 8 đến thế kỷ 14. Du khách không những hiểu rõ hơn về cách làm gốm đặc sắc của Hàn Quốc mà còn có thể tự tạo ra đồ gốm cho riêng mình.

*LỄ HỘI THÁNG TÁM*
* Lễ hội biển Busan 
Thời gian: Ngày 01 - 09 tháng 8 năm 2012 (Thứ bảy - Chủ nhật)
Địa điểm: 6 bãi du thuyền, biển Haeundae, quận Haeundae, thành phố Busan
Miêu tả: Lễ hội biển Busan là một lễ hội lớn kết hợp nhiều sự kiện khác nhau như Lễ hội nhạc rock, Lễ hội khiêu vũ và một số môn thể thao dưới nước. Rất khó để quyết định nên tham gia lễ hội nào trước đúng không? Hãy dành ra chút thời gian để thư giãn đầu óc và tắm nắng trên bãi biển nào.

Liên hoan âm nhạc Pentaport Rock tại Incheon
Thời gian: Ngày 10 - 12 tháng 8 năm 2012 (Thứ sáu - Chủ nhật)
Địa điểm: Công viên Giấc mơ, phường Haekseok, quận Seogu, thành phố Incheon
Miêu tả: Hơn 60 ban nhạc sẽ tham gia buổi Liên hoan âm nhạc Pentaport Rock ngoài trời, có cả các nhóm nhạc nổi tiếng trên thế giới đóng vai trò khách mời như Travis, Muse, Feeder và Gossip (trước đây là the Goossip). Lắc lư theo từng nhịp điệu trong đêm mùa hè sôi động đã tạo nên một lễ hội đặc sắc vô cùng. Lễ hội được tổ chức tại Incheon, kèm theo các chương trình văn hóa nghệ thuật và nhiều tour du lịch khác.

* Lễ hội đại chiến của Hansan tại Tongyeong

Thời gian: Ngày 14 - 18 tháng 8 năm 2012 (Thứ ba - Thứ bảy)
Địa điểm: Quảng trường văn hóa, công viên Yi Sunshin, thành phố Tongyeong, tỉnh Gyeongsangnam
Miêu tả: Lễ hội đại chiến của Hansan tại Tongyeong được tổ chức để kỷ niệm ngày chiến thắng Imjin (cuộc chiến tranh chống xâm lược của quân Nhật từ năm 1592 đến 1598) do Tướng quân Yi Sunshin lãnh đạo (1545 - 1598). Hoạt động nổi bật của lễ hội là triển lãm, thể thao trên biển, bắn cung và Geobukseon (Tàu con rùa bọc sắt của Yi Tướng quân trong cuộc chiến Imjin).

* Liên hoan phim ảnh và âm nhạc quốc tế Jecheon
Thời gian: Ngày 09 - 15 tháng 8 năm 2012 (Thứ năm - Thứ tư)
Địa điểm: Rạp chiếu phim, Trung tâm âm nhạc Jecheon, thành phố Jecheon, tỉnh Chungcheongbuk
Miêu tả: Liên hoan phim và âm nhạc quốc tế Jecheon thường giới thiệu phim ảnh và âm nhạc theo một chủ đề nhất định. Phim khai mạc sẽ là một trong những bộ phim hay nhất được đề cử, còn phim bế mạc sẽ là bộ phim giật giải Phim Ảnh Và Âm Nhạc Thế Giới. Ngoài sự kiện trên, du khách còn có thể thưởng thức đêm hòa nhạc mùa hè ở ngoài trời.

*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Phố sách cũ Bosu-dong, nơi lưu giữ những giá trị truyền thống* 

*Khi công nghệ thông tin ngày càng phát triển cũng là lúc chúng ta băn khoăn trước câu hỏi: Phải chăng thời đại của sách đang ngày bị “thất sủng” thay cho văn hóa nghe nhìn đang lên ngôi? Đặc biệt, tại một đất nước đứng trong top đầu về công nghệ thông tin và tốc độ Internet, việc sử dụng những công nghệ hiện đại như iPhone, iPad… với E-book được phổ biến ở mọi lứa tuổi, tầng lớp như Hàn Quốc thì giá trị và vai trò của những cuốn sách sẽ được đánh giá như thế nào?*



Người Hàn Quốc hiểu rất rõ nguồn động lực quan trọng để phát triển kinh tế từ xưa tới nay chính là nhân tố con người. Theo đó, tất cả những ngành hẫu thuận cho việc phát triển thể chất, nhân cách, ý thức cũng như trí tuệ của con người đều được quan tâm và đầu tư một cách thích đáng. Chỉ xét riêng về luật xuất bản, luật bản quyền được chính phủ Hàn Quốc quy định và bảo hộ một cách chặt chẽ cũng cho thấy sự khác biệt rất rõ rệt. Tại Hàn Quốc, tuy giá sách không hề rẻ thậm chí còn hơi đắt so với túi tiền của sinh viên nhưng tuyệt đối không hề xuất hiện sách hay tranh ảnh in lậu. Những người viết sách, làm sách sống được bằng chính ngòi bút, nghề nghiệp của mình, và những độc giả thì được giáo dục  ý thức biết chấp hành luật pháp, biết trân trọng và thừa nhận giá trị lao động chất xám của người khác. Điều đó khiến cho tôi, một sinh viên nước ngoài luôn thấy an tâm khi bước vào những hiệu sách dù nhỏ hay lớn và hài lòng khi bỏ tiền ra mua một cuốn sách mà mình tâm đắc.

_Hướng dẫn đi lại

- Đi bằng xe buýt: Từ cửa ra số 7 của ga Jungang trên đường tàu số 1 (màu vàng), đi bộ khoảng 2 phút đến bến xe buýt, bắt xe số 135 và xuống ở bến 보수동책방골목 (Bosu-dong Book Street) cách đó 2 bến.

- Đi bộ: Từ cửa ra số 7 của ga Jungang trên đường tàu số 1 (màu vàng), đi bộ khoảng 15 phút băng qua ngã tư lớn đầu tiên và thấy một bức tượng một người đàn ông đang bê chồng sách bằng đồng nghĩa là bạn đã tới nơi.
_



Đối với riêng tôi, mỗi khi đọc truyện online, dù là mải mê đến mấy nhưng đến lúc rời màn hình, vẫn thấy trống trải và trôi tuột như cảm giác đang lướt trên ván trượt băng. Dù cho iPhone hay iPad có phát triển đến đời thứ mấy đi chăng nữa, cũng chẳng thay thế nổi vai trò của những cuốn sách. Sách vẫn là nguồn dữ liệu hiện hữu, gần gũi để lưu truyền những giá trị tinh túy của nhân loại. Thêm nữa, không biết có phải là hơi “dị thường” không, khi tôi luôn bị thu hút bởi những cuốn sách cũ sậm màu hơn là những trang sách mới trắng tinh. Mỗi khi được hít hà mùi sách đằm đằm đặt lâu trên kệ, được ngắm nghía những trang giấy ngả màu vàng ngà ngà in dấu vết của tháng năm, tôi có cảm giác như đang được ngồi trên chiếc ghế thời gian, đang quay về một khoảnh ký ức xa xưa vừa thân thuộc mà vừa lạ lẫm. Sung sướng nhất là khi ta chợt bắt gặp bút tích của chủ nhân cuốn sách, chỉ là nét gạch dưới những câu văn tâm đắc hay vài từ bình luận thú vị ghi bên lề. Những kí hiệu giản dị mà có sức hút và giá trị kì lạ, khiến cho ta có cảm giác như mình vừa gặp được một người bạn tâm giao bấy lâu đang khao khát kiếm tìm.
Phố sách cũ Bosu-dong, Busan



Nếu bạn cũng nghiện không gian yên ắng, pha chút cổ xưa và thoang thoảng mùi sách cũ như tôi hãy thử một lần đến thăm 보수동 헌책방 골목 – Ngõ bán sách cũ Bosu-dong. Từ ga Busan, các bạn chỉ cần 15 phút đi xe bus để tìm đến với khu phố sách cũ nằm lọt thỏm giữa những tòa nhà cao tầng luôn ồn ào, tấp nập. Những ngôi nhà gỗ nhỏ chật kín các giá sách được kê gọn gàng, ngay ngắn, những biển hiệu xưa cũ làm toát lên không gian của quá khứ, những bậc cầu thang nối tiếp nhau vô tận dẫn lên khu nhà của tầng lớp “bình dân” nằm thoai thoải trên sườn núi - tất cả những khung cảnh đó khiến cho ta những được bước vào một thế giới khác.





Ngõ sách cũ này có từ sau thời chiến tranh Triều Tiên. Khi dân tị nạn ở phía Bắc đổ dồn lánh xuống Busan, họ đã lập nên 국제시장 – Chợ quốc tế, dựng những trường học sau chân núi Gudeok. Con đường đến trường Bosu-dong từ đó cũng tự nhiên hình thành nên những tiệm bán sách nằm san sát nhau.

Khu phố này bán và mua lại sách cũ nên có rất nhiều sinh viên sau khi học xong tìm đến đây để bán lại những cuốn sách mình đã dùng. Sách được bán chủ yếu được viết bằng tiếng Hàn, sách học tiếng Anh cũng phần lớn được giải thích bằng…tiếng Hàn. Tuy nhiên, bạn đừng băn khoăn rằng do mình không biết hoặc không đủ giỏi tiếng Hàn để đặt chân đến con phố này. Chỉ cần một chiếc máy ảnh, một tâm thế thư thái đi tìm cảm giác bình yên là bạn có thể lang thang cả buổi và phát hiện ra nhiều điều thú vị  tại nơi đây.



Nếu biết tiếng Hàn và có thể nói chuyện với chủ tiệm sách, bạn sẽ thấy họ hoàn toàn không phải là những người bán sách đơn thuần. Họ có thể nhớ và chỉ đúng vị trí cuốn sách bạn cần, hướng dẫn cho bạn chọn được cuốn sách phù hợp. Đó thật sự là những người bán sách “có tâm”

*NguồnThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Xe lửa cao tốc phục vụ kinh doanh* 



*Ngày 01.04.2004, xe lửa cao tốc mới của Hàn Quốc được xây dựng nhằm mục đích kinh doanh. Với thiết kế 350 km/h, thực tế là 300 km/h, xe lửa cao tốc Hàn Quốc đã rút ngắn thời gian đi lại giữa Seoul và Busan chỉ còn 2 giờ 40 phút, trong khi ngày xưa phải mất gần 4 giờ 10 phút mới đến nơi.*
Trạm xe lửa cao tốc Hàn Quốc có trang bị hệ thống âm thanh và ghi hình, máy bán đồ ăn thức uống tự động, khoang hành lý và phòng tắm được thiết kế rất thoải mái. Loại xe lửa thứ nhất và thứ nhì đều có thiết kế vô cùng đặc biệt, hỗ trợ phòng tắm, ghế ngồi, khu để xe lăn, cũng như giảm 50% giá vé đối với các hành khách khuyết tật.



Trạm Seoul và Yongsan đã trở thành địa điểm chủ yếu của xe lửa tốc hành ở Seoul.


Trạm Seoul: Là trạm xe lửa tốt nhất dành cho khách du lịch đi từ Seoul đến Busan.
Chỉ dẫn: Bắt tuyến xe điện ngầm số 1, 4 và xuống tại trạm Seoul



Trạm Yongsan: Là trạm xe lửa tốt nhất của tuyến đường sắt Honam dành cho khách du lịch đi từ Seoul đến Mokpo.
Chỉ dẫn: Bắt tuyến xe điện ngầm Seoul đến trạm Yongsan
*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*
Giá vé và thời gian đi xe lửa tốc hành Hàn Quốc

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Xe lửa Hàn Quốc* 



Xe lửa là một trong những phương tiện giao thông thuận tiện nhất khi đi du lịch tại các thành phố Hàn Quốc. Đối với xe buýt, lịch trình có thể thay đổi tùy theo tình trạng giao thông, nhưng với xe lửa thì không bao giờ như vậy. Lịch trình xe lửa rất ổn định, hành khách có thể đi đến nơi mình muốn mà không sợ trễ giờ.

Xe lửa ở Hàn Quốc được phân loại dựa trên tốc độ và sự trang bị tiện nghi. Có 3 loại: xe lửa cao tốc Hàn Quốc, xe lửa thông thường Saemaeul và Mugunghwa. Mỗi loại xe lửa đều có giá vé khác nhau. Có hai tuyến đường sắt chính ở Hàn Quốc: tuyến đường sắt Gyeongbu từ Seoul đến Busan, tuyến đường sắt Honam từ trạm Yongsan ở Seoul đến Mokpo. Ngoài ra còn có tuyến đường sắt Jeolla và Gyeongjeon, điểm đến là vùng Yeosu và Changwon.



Vé du lịch đường sắt Hàn Quốc chỉ dành riêng cho du khách nước ngoài, không giới hạn tần suất đi lại bằng xe lửa, kể cả xe lửa cao tốc Hàn Quốc cũng được phép sử dụng trong một số ngày nhất định, giá cả phải chăng.

Các trạm xe lửa chính ở Seoul:
*Trạm Seoul*
Là một trong những trạm xe lửa quan trọng nhất ở Hàn Quốc, trạm Seoul là nơi khởi hành của tuyến đường hai chiều Gyeongbu từ Seoul đến Busan. Ngoài ra còn có nhiều tuyến đường sắt khác khởi hành từ trạm Seoul, ngoại trừ tuyến đường sắt Honam, đi đến phía Tây Nam của Hàn Quốc.
- Điện thoại: +82-1544-7788
- Chỉ dẫn: Tọa lạc tại quảng trường trạm Seoul. Trạm Seoul (Tuyến xe điện ngầm số 1, 4, AREX và Gyeongui), cửa số 1 và 14

*Trạm Cheongnyangni*

Xe lửa thông dụng hàng đầu mà các trang web du lịch hay dùng chính là Gangneung và Jeongseon ở tỉnh Gangwon; Andong và Gyeongju ở tỉnh Gyeongsangbuk, khởi hành từ trạm Cheongnyangni. Xe lửa cao tốc Hàn Quốc không có bến dừng ở trạm này.
- Điện thoại: +82-2-3299-7208, 7151~2, 1544-7788
• Chỉ dẫn: Trạm Cheongnyangni (Tuyến xe điện ngầm số 1 và tuyến Jungang), cửa số 1 và 4

*Trạm Yeongdeungpo*

Trạm Yeongdeungpo hoạt động theo nhu cầu của hành khách ở khu vực Tây Nam Seoul. Là trạm xe lửa tư nhân đầu tiên ở Seoul, thành lập năm 1990. Tại trạm Yeongdeungpo, tất cả các xe lửa thông thường đều đỗ ở đây, riêng xe lửa cao tốc Hàn Quốc tuyến đường Seoul - Busan thì đỗ hai lần mỗi ngày (08:31, 19:13).
- Điện thoại: +82-1544-7788
- Chỉ dẫn: Trạm Yeongdeungpo (Tuyến xe điện ngầm số 1)

*Trạm Yongsan*

Trạm Yongsan là nơi khởi hành của tuyến đường hai chiều Honam, từ Seoul đến Mokpo. Các trạm chính trên tuyến đường Honam là Seodaejeon, Nonsan, Gwangju và Mokpo. Tuyến đường sắt Jeolla từ Yongsan đến Yeosu (xem Triễn lãm thế giới) đi qua Iksan cũng đang hoạt động. Du khách hãy kiểm tra vé cẩn thận để đảm bảo mình không đến nhầm trạm.
- Điện thoại: +82-1544-7788
- Chỉ dẫn: Trạm Yongsan (Tuyến xe điện ngầm số 1) hoặc đi bộ 250m từ trạm Sinyongsan (Tuyến xe điện ngầm số 4), cửa số 4

*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Vé du lịch đường sắt Hàn Quốc* 


Vé du lịch đường sắt Hàn Quốc được bán bởi Hệ thống đường sắt Hàn Quốc, chỉ dành cho du khách nước ngoài hoặc người nước ngoài cư trú tại Hàn Quốc. Vé du lịch đường sắt Hàn Quốc cho phép du khách đi lại tự do trên các chuyến xe lửa trong vòng 10 ngày, tùy thuộc vào loại thẻ mà du khách đặt mua. Ngoài ưu điểm không giới hạn tần suất đi lại bằng xe lửa, vé du lịch đường sắt Hàn Quốc còn cung cấp nhiều chế độ miễn giảm ưu đãi khi du khách ghé thăm các khu du lịch hay tìm chỗ ở
1. Vé du lịch đường sắt Hàn Quốc

Vé này chỉ dành riêng cho du khách nước ngoài. Du khách có thể mua vé (điện tử) từ nhà phân phối ở nước ngoài hoặc tại trang chủ tiếng Anh của Hệ thống đường sắt Hàn Quốc. Du khách đặt mua vé trực tuyến sẽ nhận được một vé điện tử qua hòm thư, đây cũng là hòm thư mà du khách dùng để giao dịch khi đăng ký mua vé du lịch đường sắt Hàn Quốc. Mỗi loại vé đều có hiệu lực trong một khoảng thời gian nhất định.

Vé du lịch Hàn Quốc cho phép du khách đi lại miễn phí trên toàn bộ mạng lưới đường sắt Hàn Quốc (kể cả xe lửa cao tốc Hàn Quốc). Không giới hạn tần số du lịch và khu du lịch. Tuy nhiên, vé du lịch đường sắt Hàn Quốc không được áp dụng đối với xe điện ngầm và xe lửa du lịch.

** Giới hạn sử dụng vé*



Hành khách không được lựa chọn chỗ ngồi khi đi xe lửa cao tốc Hàn Quốc, xe lửa Saemaeul (새마을) và xe lửa Mugunghwa (무궁화) trong giờ cao điểm hoặc trong những ngày lễ lớn ở Hàn Quốc, như Tết Nguyên Đán, lễ Tạ ơn, nghỉ hè, Tết tây. Đôi khi hệ thống xe lửa cũng hỗ trợ phòng đứng cho hành khách.

Vé du lịch đường sắt Hàn Quốc chỉ có hiệu lực đối với những người có quốc tịch ngoài Hàn Quốc và sinh sống ít nhất 6 tháng ở Hàn Quốc. Du khách Hàn Quốc (bao gồm người Hàn sống tại Nhật) có thẻ xanh (thường trú) hoặc thẻ Visa kinh doanh dài hạn đều mua được vé du lịch đường sắt Hàn Quốc.

** Giá cả và loại vé (Won/người)* 
- Vé thường: Vé du lịch cá nhân của người lớn và trẻ em (giảm 50% dành cho người lớn và trẻ em từ 4 - 12 tuổi, trẻ em dưới 4 tuổi được miễn phí)
- Vé tiết kiệm: Mỗi thành viên trong một nhóm 2 - 5 người phải cung cấp thông tin cá nhân (họ tên, số hộ chiếu) khi đặt phòng
- Vé thiếu niên: Hành khách có thẻ sinh viên quốc tế
*
* Thủ tục mua vé*

*01. Mua vé điện tử*
Đặt phòng trực tuyến trên trang chủ Hệ thống đường sắt Hàn Quốc, in vé đện tử. Du khách phải cung cấp thông tin thanh toán khi đặt phòng và trả tiền khi tiến hành giao dịch vé điện tử.

Chỉ mua vé du lịch đường sắt Hàn Quốc tại các công ty du lịch nước ngoài được ủy thác.

*02. Gao dịch vé điện tử*
Khi giao dịch, yêu cầu xuất trình hộ chiếu, vé điện tử và thẻ tín dụng lúc thanh toán.     
Khi giao dịch, yêu cầu xuất trình hộ chiếu và vé điện tử.

Du khách có thể tiến hành giao dịch vé điện tử tại các trạm chính của Hệ thống đường sắt Hàn Quốc.
• Trạm chính soát vé
- Tổng đài đường sắt sân bay Incheon: +82-32-741-7788, +82-2-3149-2973
- Trạm Seoul: +82-51-440-2506
- Trạm Busan: +82-51-440-2580
• Để biết thêm thông tin (8:00 - 22:00)
- Điện thoại: +82-1599-7777 (tiếng Anh)
- Email: rhy855@korail.com

Sắp xếp chỗ ngồi
Du khách sử dụng vé du lịch đường sắt Hàn Quốc có thể tự do lựa chọn chỗ ngồi trên xe lửa cao tốc Hàn Quốc, xe lửa Saemaeul và Mugunghwa, ngoại trừ xe điện ngầm và xe lửa du lịch.
• Loại nhất: Giảm giá 50% cho các ghế hạng nhất
• Rạp phim xe lửa cao tốc: 7.000 won/bộ phim

* Bán vé

• Truy cập vào trang chủ Hệ thống đường sắt Hàn Quốc, đặt mua vé điện tử bằng thẻ tín dụng hoặc tài khoản PayPal.
• Du khách cũng có thể mua vé tại các công ty du lịch được ủy nhiệm.
• Du khách Mỹ tại Hàn Quốc, Mỹ, Hồng Kông và Quảng Châu
- Địa chỉ: 1110 Văn phòng Gwanghwamun, Sinmunno 1, quận Jongno, thành phố Seoul
- Điện thoại: +82-(0)2-720-1515
- Email: master@ustravel.kr
- Trang chủ: www.koreatour.us (tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Hoa, tiếng Hàn)
- Văn phòng nước ngoài

[Hồng Kông và Quảng Châu] Công ty du lịch Hồng Kông - Hàn Quốc
Điện thoại: +852-2152-3133 / Fax: +852-2152-0838

[Los Angelesin ở Mỹ: Thông tin du lịch] 
Điện thoại: +1-213-383-5511 / Fax: +1-213-383-6611
Địa chỉ: 3345 Wilshire Blvd. #1109 Los Angeles, CA 90010

[Thành phố New York ở Mỹ: Du lịch Mỹ]  Điện thoại: +1- 212-643-2005 / Fax: 212-643-1124
Địa chỉ: #22C9 50WEST Đường TH New York, NY 10001

Cơ quan du lịch tại Hàn Quốc (Khu vực Châu Âu)
- Địa chỉ: YMCA tầng 5, Jongno 2, quận Jongno, thành phố Seoul
- Điện thoại: +82-2-733-9494
- E-mail: kises@kises.co.kr
- Trang chủ: STA TRAVEL
- Mua vé tại Cơ quan du lịch (Book cheap student and teacher flights, hotels and hostels with STA Travel Agency | STA Travel | Home), giao dịch được thực hiện thông qua Đoàn du lịch Kises (Cơ quan du lịch tại Hàn Quốc), làm theo các hướng dẫn.

* Lợi ích mua vé

• Seoul
- Lotte World (+82-2-411-2000): Giảm 10% đối với hộ chiếu
- Ngân hàng Woori, chi nhánh Seoul, giảm 50% phí dịch vụ đối với Đô la và đồng Yên
- Dịch vụ (+82-32-7436467): Giảm giá thuê điện thoại (2.700 won/ngày đến 14.000 won/ngày)

• Busan
- Thủy cung Busan (+82-51-740-1700): Giảm 20% phí tham quan

Chú ý:
1. Vé điện tử phải được giao dịch và thanh toán trong vòng 60 ngày kể từ ngày đặt phòng, nếu không giao dịch sẽ bị hủy (Không áo dụng lệ phí hủy giao dịch)
2. Giá phòng được quy đổi ra đồng won theo tỷ giá tại thời điểm đặt phòng và trừ vào tài khoản của khách hàng.
3. Cá nhân đã đăng ký vé du lịch đường sắt Hàn Quốc mà không sử dụng thì hành khách phải xuất trình hộ chiếu khi muốn sử dụng vé.
4. Thời gian làm vé du lịch đường sắt khá lâu nên vé điện tử phải được đặt mua trước 5 ngày.
5. Nếu mất vé điện tử, du khách có thể in lại vé từ trang chủ Hệ thống đường sắt Hàn Quốc. Tuy nhiên, vé du lịch đường sắt Hàn Quốc sẽ không được cấp lại nếu thất lạc.
*2. Vé du lịch đường sắt vui vẻ*

Người nước ngoài cư trú tại Hàn Quốc phải ít nhất 6 tháng mới đủ điều kiện đặt mua vé du lịch đường sắt và có thể tự do đi lại bằng xe lửa cao tốc, xe lửa Saemaeul và Mugunghwa), không giới hạn tần số du lịch và khu du lịch.

* Giá cả và loại vé (Won/người) 

- Vé thường: Vé du lịch cá nhân của người lớn và trẻ em (giảm 50% dành cho người lớn và trẻ em từ 4 - 12 tuổi, trẻ em dưới 4 tuổi được miễn phí)
- Vé tiết kiệm: Mỗi thành viên trong một nhóm 2 - 5 người phải cung cấp thông tin cá nhân (họ tên, số hộ chiếu) khi đặt phòng
- Vé thiếu niên: Hành khách có thẻ sinh viên quốc tế

** Thủ tục mua vé*
*01. Mua vé điện tử*
Đặt mua vé điện tử để sở hữu vé du lịch đường sắt vui vẻ. Du khách có thể hủy bỏ giao dịch vé điện tử hoặc hoàn trả vé trước khi sử dụng. Không tính phí phụ thu.     
Chỉ mua vé du lịch đường sắt Hàn Quốc tại các công ty du lịch nước ngoài được ủy thác.

02. Gao dịch vé điện tử
Khi giao dịch, yêu cầu xuất trình hộ chiếu, vé điện tử và thẻ tín dụng lúc thanh toán.     
Khi giao dịch, yêu cầu xuất trình hộ chiếu và vé điện tử.
Du khách có thể tiến hành giao dịch vé điện tử tại các trạm chính của Hệ thống đường sắt Hàn Quốc.
• Trạm chính soát vé
- Tổng đài đường sắt sân bay Incheon: +82-32-741-7788, +82-2-3149-2973
- Trạm Seoul: +82-51-440-2506
- Trạm Busan: +82-51-440-2580
• Để biết thêm thông tin (8:00 - 22:00)
- Điện thoại: +82-1599-7777 (tiếng Anh)
- Email: rhy855@korail.com
*
Sắp xếp chỗ ngồi*
Du khách sử dụng vé du lịch đường sắt Hàn Quốc có thể tự do lựa chọn chỗ ngồi trên xe lửa cao tốc Hàn Quốc, xe lửa Saemaeul và Mugunghwa, ngoại trừ xe điện ngầm và xe lửa du lịch.
• Loại nhất: Giảm giá 50% cho các ghế hạng nhất
• Rạp phim xe lửa cao tốc: 7.000 won/bộ phim
*
3. Vé liên kết*

Vé liên kết Hàn Quốc - Nhật Bản

• Nhật Bản --> Hàn Quốc
- Vé du lịch đường sắt Hàn Quốc và vé Beetle
Đây là vé kết hợp của 2 loại vé du lịch đường sắt Hàn Quốc (5 - 7 ngày) và Beetle (phà tốc hành Busan đến Fukuoka)
Vé này chỉ có ở Nhật Bản và thanh toán bằng đồng Yên
* Mua vé: Cơ quan du lịch Nhật Bản JR Kyushu (+81-92-281-2315)

• Hàn Quốc --> Nhật Bản
Vé này cho phép hành khách có thể đi lại bằng mọi phương tiện (kể cả xe lửa cao tốc Hàn Quốc, phà từ Hàn Quốc sang Nhật Bản (Busan ↔ Shimonoseki hoặc Busan ↔ Fukuoka trên Beetle hoặc phà Bugwan), đường sắt Nhật Bản). Có 2 loại: một chiều và hai chiều. Hai loại vé này đều được bán sẵn tại Hàn Quốc và Nhật Bản (không phân biệt quốc tịch khi mua vé, giá vé có thể khác nhau giữa Hàn Quốc và Nhật Bản). Xem trang web để biết thêm chi tiết.
* Giảm giá 30% đối với xe lửa cao tốc Hàn Quốc, phà tốc hành (Beetle, Phà Bugwan), 9% - 30% đối với JR (Vé liên kết khoảng 30%)
* Mua vé: Đoàn du lịch đường sắt Hàn Quốc (+82-2-362-7722)
* Đặt phòng trực tuyến: http://www.korailtours.com (tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật)

*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Vé du lịch đường sắt Hàn Quốc* 


Vé du lịch đường sắt Hàn Quốc được bán bởi Hệ thống đường sắt Hàn Quốc, chỉ dành cho du khách nước ngoài hoặc người nước ngoài cư trú tại Hàn Quốc. Vé du lịch đường sắt Hàn Quốc cho phép du khách đi lại tự do trên các chuyến xe lửa trong vòng 10 ngày, tùy thuộc vào loại thẻ mà du khách đặt mua. Ngoài ưu điểm không giới hạn tần suất đi lại bằng xe lửa, vé du lịch đường sắt Hàn Quốc còn cung cấp nhiều chế độ miễn giảm ưu đãi khi du khách ghé thăm các khu du lịch hay tìm chỗ ở
1. Vé du lịch đường sắt Hàn Quốc

Vé này chỉ dành riêng cho du khách nước ngoài. Du khách có thể mua vé (điện tử) từ nhà phân phối ở nước ngoài hoặc tại trang chủ tiếng Anh của Hệ thống đường sắt Hàn Quốc. Du khách đặt mua vé trực tuyến sẽ nhận được một vé điện tử qua hòm thư, đây cũng là hòm thư mà du khách dùng để giao dịch khi đăng ký mua vé du lịch đường sắt Hàn Quốc. Mỗi loại vé đều có hiệu lực trong một khoảng thời gian nhất định.

Vé du lịch Hàn Quốc cho phép du khách đi lại miễn phí trên toàn bộ mạng lưới đường sắt Hàn Quốc (kể cả xe lửa cao tốc Hàn Quốc). Không giới hạn tần số du lịch và khu du lịch. Tuy nhiên, vé du lịch đường sắt Hàn Quốc không được áp dụng đối với xe điện ngầm và xe lửa du lịch.

** Giới hạn sử dụng vé*



Hành khách không được lựa chọn chỗ ngồi khi đi xe lửa cao tốc Hàn Quốc, xe lửa Saemaeul (새마을) và xe lửa Mugunghwa (무궁화) trong giờ cao điểm hoặc trong những ngày lễ lớn ở Hàn Quốc, như Tết Nguyên Đán, lễ Tạ ơn, nghỉ hè, Tết tây. Đôi khi hệ thống xe lửa cũng hỗ trợ phòng đứng cho hành khách.

Vé du lịch đường sắt Hàn Quốc chỉ có hiệu lực đối với những người có quốc tịch ngoài Hàn Quốc và sinh sống ít nhất 6 tháng ở Hàn Quốc. Du khách Hàn Quốc (bao gồm người Hàn sống tại Nhật) có thẻ xanh (thường trú) hoặc thẻ Visa kinh doanh dài hạn đều mua được vé du lịch đường sắt Hàn Quốc.

** Giá cả và loại vé (Won/người)* 
- Vé thường: Vé du lịch cá nhân của người lớn và trẻ em (giảm 50% dành cho người lớn và trẻ em từ 4 - 12 tuổi, trẻ em dưới 4 tuổi được miễn phí)
- Vé tiết kiệm: Mỗi thành viên trong một nhóm 2 - 5 người phải cung cấp thông tin cá nhân (họ tên, số hộ chiếu) khi đặt phòng
- Vé thiếu niên: Hành khách có thẻ sinh viên quốc tế
*
* Thủ tục mua vé*

*01. Mua vé điện tử*
Đặt phòng trực tuyến trên trang chủ Hệ thống đường sắt Hàn Quốc, in vé đện tử. Du khách phải cung cấp thông tin thanh toán khi đặt phòng và trả tiền khi tiến hành giao dịch vé điện tử.

Chỉ mua vé du lịch đường sắt Hàn Quốc tại các công ty du lịch nước ngoài được ủy thác.

*02. Gao dịch vé điện tử*
Khi giao dịch, yêu cầu xuất trình hộ chiếu, vé điện tử và thẻ tín dụng lúc thanh toán.     
Khi giao dịch, yêu cầu xuất trình hộ chiếu và vé điện tử.

Du khách có thể tiến hành giao dịch vé điện tử tại các trạm chính của Hệ thống đường sắt Hàn Quốc.
• Trạm chính soát vé
- Tổng đài đường sắt sân bay Incheon: +82-32-741-7788, +82-2-3149-2973
- Trạm Seoul: +82-51-440-2506
- Trạm Busan: +82-51-440-2580
• Để biết thêm thông tin (8:00 - 22:00)
- Điện thoại: +82-1599-7777 (tiếng Anh)
- Email: rhy855@korail.com

Sắp xếp chỗ ngồi
Du khách sử dụng vé du lịch đường sắt Hàn Quốc có thể tự do lựa chọn chỗ ngồi trên xe lửa cao tốc Hàn Quốc, xe lửa Saemaeul và Mugunghwa, ngoại trừ xe điện ngầm và xe lửa du lịch.
• Loại nhất: Giảm giá 50% cho các ghế hạng nhất
• Rạp phim xe lửa cao tốc: 7.000 won/bộ phim

* Bán vé

• Truy cập vào trang chủ Hệ thống đường sắt Hàn Quốc, đặt mua vé điện tử bằng thẻ tín dụng hoặc tài khoản PayPal.
• Du khách cũng có thể mua vé tại các công ty du lịch được ủy nhiệm.
• Du khách Mỹ tại Hàn Quốc, Mỹ, Hồng Kông và Quảng Châu
- Địa chỉ: 1110 Văn phòng Gwanghwamun, Sinmunno 1, quận Jongno, thành phố Seoul
- Điện thoại: +82-(0)2-720-1515
- Email: master@ustravel.kr
- Trang chủ: www.koreatour.us (tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Hoa, tiếng Hàn)
- Văn phòng nước ngoài

[Hồng Kông và Quảng Châu] Công ty du lịch Hồng Kông - Hàn Quốc
Điện thoại: +852-2152-3133 / Fax: +852-2152-0838

[Los Angelesin ở Mỹ: Thông tin du lịch] 
Điện thoại: +1-213-383-5511 / Fax: +1-213-383-6611
Địa chỉ: 3345 Wilshire Blvd. #1109 Los Angeles, CA 90010

[Thành phố New York ở Mỹ: Du lịch Mỹ]  Điện thoại: +1- 212-643-2005 / Fax: 212-643-1124
Địa chỉ: #22C9 50WEST Đường TH New York, NY 10001

Cơ quan du lịch tại Hàn Quốc (Khu vực Châu Âu)
- Địa chỉ: YMCA tầng 5, Jongno 2, quận Jongno, thành phố Seoul
- Điện thoại: +82-2-733-9494
- E-mail: kises@kises.co.kr
- Trang chủ: STA TRAVEL
- Mua vé tại Cơ quan du lịch (Book cheap student and teacher flights, hotels and hostels with STA Travel Agency | STA Travel | Home), giao dịch được thực hiện thông qua Đoàn du lịch Kises (Cơ quan du lịch tại Hàn Quốc), làm theo các hướng dẫn.

* Lợi ích mua vé

• Seoul
- Lotte World (+82-2-411-2000): Giảm 10% đối với hộ chiếu
- Ngân hàng Woori, chi nhánh Seoul, giảm 50% phí dịch vụ đối với Đô la và đồng Yên
- Dịch vụ (+82-32-7436467): Giảm giá thuê điện thoại (2.700 won/ngày đến 14.000 won/ngày)

• Busan
- Thủy cung Busan (+82-51-740-1700): Giảm 20% phí tham quan

Chú ý:
1. Vé điện tử phải được giao dịch và thanh toán trong vòng 60 ngày kể từ ngày đặt phòng, nếu không giao dịch sẽ bị hủy (Không áo dụng lệ phí hủy giao dịch)
2. Giá phòng được quy đổi ra đồng won theo tỷ giá tại thời điểm đặt phòng và trừ vào tài khoản của khách hàng.
3. Cá nhân đã đăng ký vé du lịch đường sắt Hàn Quốc mà không sử dụng thì hành khách phải xuất trình hộ chiếu khi muốn sử dụng vé.
4. Thời gian làm vé du lịch đường sắt khá lâu nên vé điện tử phải được đặt mua trước 5 ngày.
5. Nếu mất vé điện tử, du khách có thể in lại vé từ trang chủ Hệ thống đường sắt Hàn Quốc. Tuy nhiên, vé du lịch đường sắt Hàn Quốc sẽ không được cấp lại nếu thất lạc.
*2. Vé du lịch đường sắt vui vẻ*

Người nước ngoài cư trú tại Hàn Quốc phải ít nhất 6 tháng mới đủ điều kiện đặt mua vé du lịch đường sắt và có thể tự do đi lại bằng xe lửa cao tốc, xe lửa Saemaeul và Mugunghwa), không giới hạn tần số du lịch và khu du lịch.

* Giá cả và loại vé (Won/người) 

- Vé thường: Vé du lịch cá nhân của người lớn và trẻ em (giảm 50% dành cho người lớn và trẻ em từ 4 - 12 tuổi, trẻ em dưới 4 tuổi được miễn phí)
- Vé tiết kiệm: Mỗi thành viên trong một nhóm 2 - 5 người phải cung cấp thông tin cá nhân (họ tên, số hộ chiếu) khi đặt phòng
- Vé thiếu niên: Hành khách có thẻ sinh viên quốc tế

** Thủ tục mua vé*
*01. Mua vé điện tử*
Đặt mua vé điện tử để sở hữu vé du lịch đường sắt vui vẻ. Du khách có thể hủy bỏ giao dịch vé điện tử hoặc hoàn trả vé trước khi sử dụng. Không tính phí phụ thu.     
Chỉ mua vé du lịch đường sắt Hàn Quốc tại các công ty du lịch nước ngoài được ủy thác.

02. Gao dịch vé điện tử
Khi giao dịch, yêu cầu xuất trình hộ chiếu, vé điện tử và thẻ tín dụng lúc thanh toán.     
Khi giao dịch, yêu cầu xuất trình hộ chiếu và vé điện tử.
Du khách có thể tiến hành giao dịch vé điện tử tại các trạm chính của Hệ thống đường sắt Hàn Quốc.
• Trạm chính soát vé
- Tổng đài đường sắt sân bay Incheon: +82-32-741-7788, +82-2-3149-2973
- Trạm Seoul: +82-51-440-2506
- Trạm Busan: +82-51-440-2580
• Để biết thêm thông tin (8:00 - 22:00)
- Điện thoại: +82-1599-7777 (tiếng Anh)
- Email: rhy855@korail.com
*
Sắp xếp chỗ ngồi*
Du khách sử dụng vé du lịch đường sắt Hàn Quốc có thể tự do lựa chọn chỗ ngồi trên xe lửa cao tốc Hàn Quốc, xe lửa Saemaeul và Mugunghwa, ngoại trừ xe điện ngầm và xe lửa du lịch.
• Loại nhất: Giảm giá 50% cho các ghế hạng nhất
• Rạp phim xe lửa cao tốc: 7.000 won/bộ phim
*
3. Vé liên kết*

Vé liên kết Hàn Quốc - Nhật Bản

• Nhật Bản --> Hàn Quốc
- Vé du lịch đường sắt Hàn Quốc và vé Beetle
Đây là vé kết hợp của 2 loại vé du lịch đường sắt Hàn Quốc (5 - 7 ngày) và Beetle (phà tốc hành Busan đến Fukuoka)
Vé này chỉ có ở Nhật Bản và thanh toán bằng đồng Yên
* Mua vé: Cơ quan du lịch Nhật Bản JR Kyushu (+81-92-281-2315)

• Hàn Quốc --> Nhật Bản
Vé này cho phép hành khách có thể đi lại bằng mọi phương tiện (kể cả xe lửa cao tốc Hàn Quốc, phà từ Hàn Quốc sang Nhật Bản (Busan ↔ Shimonoseki hoặc Busan ↔ Fukuoka trên Beetle hoặc phà Bugwan), đường sắt Nhật Bản). Có 2 loại: một chiều và hai chiều. Hai loại vé này đều được bán sẵn tại Hàn Quốc và Nhật Bản (không phân biệt quốc tịch khi mua vé, giá vé có thể khác nhau giữa Hàn Quốc và Nhật Bản). Xem trang web để biết thêm chi tiết.
* Giảm giá 30% đối với xe lửa cao tốc Hàn Quốc, phà tốc hành (Beetle, Phà Bugwan), 9% - 30% đối với JR (Vé liên kết khoảng 30%)
* Mua vé: Đoàn du lịch đường sắt Hàn Quốc (+82-2-362-7722)
* Đặt phòng trực tuyến: http://www.korailtours.com (tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật)

*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## hkcodonlaanh

Cái này tức là phải qua Hàn Quốc mới đc xài vé này hả @@

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Xe buýt tốc hành và liên tỉnh* 


Xe buýt tốc hành (고속, Gosok) và liên tỉnh (시외, Sioe) là phương tiện phổ biến nhất để đi từ vùng này sang vùng khác. Mạng lưới xe buýt tốc hành và liên tỉnh phân bổ rộng khắp Hàn Quốc, kể cả những thị trấn nhỏ heo hút, đi lại thuận tiện và thoải mái.

* Thời gian đi lại
Có thể khác nhau tùy theo địa hình, nhưng xe buýt luôn luôn khởi hành đúng giờ, cho nên hành khách rất thích dùng xe buýt đi du lịch.

* Mua vé
Do chưa trang bị hệ thống bán vé liên tỉnh nên hành khách buộc phải mua vé tại bến xe buýt. Khi mua vé, hành khách nên xem kỹ số cửa và kiểm tra bảng điều khiển xe buýt nếu hành khách không chắc chắn. Hành khách phải xuất trình vé khi lên hoặc xuống xe buýt.

* Vị trí thuận tiện
Hầu hết các bến xe buýt đều tọa lạc tại trung tâm thành phố, thuận tiện cho việc tham quan du lịch. Gần đó còn có quán ăn, nhà nghỉ, nhà vệ sinh, cửa hàng bách hóa, máy ATM. Một số bến xe lớn còn có nhà hàng, tiệm cà phê, trung tâm mua sắm.
Sự khác nhau giữa xe buýt tốc hành và liên tỉnh

Tại mỗi bến xe đều có hai loại xe buýt phổ biến nhất là xe buýt tốc hành và xe buýt liên tỉnh. Đôi khi cũng có nhiều xe buýt đến từ bến khác (ở các trạm trong thành phố), nên hành khách phải kiểm tra vé thật cẩn thận trước khi lên xe. Thông thường, trên mỗi xe buýt đều có dán chữ "Tốc hành" hoặc "Liên tỉnh" kèm với tên thành phố.
Chỉ những bến xe "Jonghap" (종합) mới phục vụ cả hai loại xe buýt này, khá thuận lợi trong việc đi lại, nhưng bất tiện khi kiểm tra lộ trình.

• Xe buýt tốc hành (Gosok)
Chạy trên đường cao tốc và dừng xe tại trạm nghỉ, ít khi nào đỗ trên đường ở thành phố. Giá vé khác nhau tùy theo loại xe buýt liên tốc hành: xe buýt Ilban (일반, thông thường); xe buýt Udeung (우등, cao cấp) với không gian thoải mái và ghế ngồi rộng hơn. Muốn đi xe buýt tốc hành, hành khách phải đến bến xe tốc hành của thành phố.

• Xe buýt liên tỉnh (Sioe)
Có hai loại: Ilban (xe buýt thông thường, sẽ dừng lại tại các trạm); Jikaeng (xe buýt liên tục, sẽ đi thẳng đến địa điểm). Nếu muốn đi du lịch đường dài, du khách nên chọn xe buýt Jikaeng. Loại xe buýt này có dán dòng chữ Mujeongcha (무정차, không dừng) hoặc Jikaeng (liên tục) trên kính xe. Xe biết Sioe thường dừng ngay tại bến xe buýt liên tỉnh. Tuy mỗi xe buýt đều giống nhau, nhưng xe buýt ban đêm lại có chỗ ngồi rộng hơn, thoải mái hơn và giá tiền thấp hơn.

• Thông tin các bến xe buýt theo vùng
Phân loại:
- Kết hợp (Jonghap/종합) - Cả 2 loại xe buýt (Tốc hành và liên tỉnh)
- Tốc hành (Gosok/고속) - Chỉ có xe buýt tốc hành
- Liên tỉnh (Sioe/시외) - Chỉ có xe buýt liên tỉnh
Chi tiết xem tại đây: 
*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Hệ thống xe buýt mới của Seoul* 

Hệ thống xe buýt của Seoul

Năm 2004, chính phủ thành phố Seoul đã điều chỉnh một số phương tiện giao thông công cộng. Đặc trưng của chính sách cải cách có 5 đặc điểm.

1) Đơn giản hóa các tuyến xe buýt.
2) Thành lập 4 loại xe buýt.
3) Giá vé đồng nhất áp dụng cho mọi loại xe được thay thế thành nhiều mức giá khác nhau tùy thuộc vào tuyến đường. Kếp hợp giá vé xe điện ngầm và xe buýt lại thành một.
4) Trên xe buýt mới có dán số thứ tự và tên các quận ở Seoul, rất tiện lợi cho hành khách xác định nơi đi và nơi đến.
5) Trang bị hệ thống thông tin liên lạc bằng vệ tinh, giúp hành khách kiểm tra nhanh chóng thời gian xuất phát của xe buýt thông qua di động hoặc PDA.
Phân bố tuyến đường ra các quận


*Số xe các quận ở Seoul
Số xe    Quận*
1     Quận Jongno, quận Jung, quận Yongsan
2     Quận Dobong, quận Gangbuk, quận Seongbuk, quận Nowon
3     Quận Dongdaemun, quận Jungnang, quận Seongdong, quận Gwangjin
4     Quận Gangdong, quận Songpa

** Số xe các thành phố ở Seoul
Số xe    Quận*
1     Thành phố Uijeongbu, thành phố Yangju, thành phố Pocheon
2     Thành phố Guri, thành phố Namyangju
3     Thành phố Hanam, thành phố Gwangju
4     Thành phố Seongnam, thành phố Yongin
5     Thành phố Anyang, thành phố Gwacheon, thành phố Uiwang, thành phố Ansan, thành phố Gunpo, thành phố Suwon
6     Thành phố Incheon, thành phố Bucheon, thành phố Gimpo, thành phố Gwangmyeong, thành phố Siheung
7     Thành phố Paju, thành phố Goyang
5     Quận Dongjak, quận Gwanak, quận Geumcheon
6     Quận Gangseo, quận Yangcheon, quận Yeongdeungpo, quận Guro
7     Quận Eunpyeong, quận Mapo, quận Seodaemun

** Hệ thống số xe buýt nội thành Seoul*
*Xanh lam:* Số 3: Nơi đi + Nơi đến + Mã xe buýt (0-9)
Ví dụ: 101
1: Nơi đi (Dobong, Gangbuk, Seongbuk, Nowon)
0: Nơi đến (Jongno, Jung-gu, Yongsan)
1: Mã xe buýt
*Xanh lục*    Số 4: Nơi đi + Nơi đến + Mã xe buýt (11-99)
Ví dụ: 1212
1: Nơi đi (Dobong, Gangbuk, Seongbuk, Nowon)
2: Nơi đến ( Dongdaemun, Jungnang, Seongdong, Gwangjin)
12: Mã xe buýt
*Màu đỏ:* Số 4: 9 (Vùng ngoại ô) + Nơi đi + Mã xe buýt (00-99)
Ví dụ: 9212
9: Xe buýt màu đỏ (Tất cả các xe buýt tốc hành đi du lịch ra ngoại ô đều bắt đầu bằng số 9)
2: Xe buýt bắt đầu đi từ vùng ngoại ô 2 (Thành phố Guri, thành phố Namyangju)
12: Mã xe buýt
*Màu vàng*    Số 2: Quận + Mã xe buýt (1-9)
Ví dụ: 41
4: Giáp vòng quận 4 (Quận Seocho, quận Gangnam)
1: Mã xe buýt

** Lợi ích*

- Giá cơ bản: 10km đầu tiên, cứ 5km tiếp theo sẽ tăng thêm 100 won.
- Hành khách sẽ được hưởng lợi ích từ vé kết hợp khi chuyển xe. Ví dụ, nếu ông A dùng thẻ giao thông công cộng để thực hiện một chuyến du lịch 14km bằng xe điện ngầm, sau đó đi tiếp 5km trong vòng 30 phút bằng xe buýt, ông A chỉ cần trả 1.050 won/ người cho 10km đầu tiên và thêm 100 won cho 5km tiếp theo. Tổng cộng ông A phải trả 1.250won.
- Giảm giá chỉ áp dụng khi chuyển xe trong vòng 30 phút (hoặc 60 phút nếu đi từ 21:00 đến 7:00 ngày hôm sau) thông qua việc quét thẻ ở mỗi bến xe.
- Không giảm giá khi thanh toán bằg tiền mặt.
- Không giảm giá trên cùng một tuyến xe buýt.
** T-money - Thẻ giao thông nội thành Seoul*



T-money là thẻ giao thông nội thành Seoul được sử dụng cho xe buýt, xe điện ngầm và taxi. Có thể trả trước hoặc trả sau (thông qua thẻ tín dụng). Thẻ trả trước có chi phí là 2.500 won.

T-money được bán tại quầy bán vé xe điện ngầm và cửa hàng tiện dụng GS25. Có thể nạp thẻ ở bất kì đâu với số tiền từ 1.000 won đến 90.000 won. Khách hàng rời khỏi Seoul sẽ được hoàn trả lại số tiền còn trong thẻ (trừ 500 won phí dịch vụ). Chú ý: không hoàn trả số tiền còn lại trong tài khoản nếu khách hàng làm hỏng thẻ T-money, nhưng nếu khách hàng không sử dụng đúng đầu đọc thẻ và bộ sạc thì vẫn được hoàn trả.

Khi sử dụng thẻ T-money, khách hàng sẽ tiết kiệm được nhiều tiền so với chi trả bằng tiền mặt. Ví dụ, nếu ông A đón xe buýt hoặc xe điện ngầm liên tiếp 5 chuyến chỉ để đi quãng đường dưới 10km thì ông A sẽ mất 1.500 won cho vé cơ bản. Tuy nhiên nếu ông A trả tiền mặt thì tổng cộng lên tới là 5.250 won.

*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Hệ thống xe buýt Seoul* 

Hệ thống xe buýt Seoul

Ở Seoul, xe buýt là một trong những phương tiện giao thông công cộng thuận tiện nhất. Xe buýt ở Seoul được phân loại theo màu.
- Màu lam: Hoạt động trên quốc lộ và chạy xuyên thành phố Seoul.
- Màu lục: Quãng đường hoạt động ngắn hơn xe màu lam, có thể chở du khách đến các tuyến xe buýt và xe điện ngầm trong thành phố.
- Màu đỏ: Chạy từ Seoul ra ngoại ô.
- Màu vàng: Hoạt động chủ yếu trong quận Seoul.
Nhiều con đường ở Seoul chỉ cho phép xe buýt lưu thông nhằm thúc đẩy hiệu quả sử dụng phương tiện giao thông.
Tuyến đường xe buýt Seoul

Các tuyến đường xe buýt ở Seoul đều được miêu tả chi tiết trên bản đồ Seoul, du khách có thể chọn lựa những chuyến xe nhanh nhất và thuận tiện nhất để đi lại. Chỉ cần đánh tên địa danh đi và địa danh đến, bản đồ sẽ hiện ra những thông tin cần thiết cho du khách tham khảo. Bản đồ này được cung cấp bởi chính quyền thành phố Seoul.
Mua thẻ giao thông công cộng để tham quan Seoul

Khi đi dạo ở Seoul, có rất nhiều tiếng "bíp" phát ra từ ví, túi xách hoặc điện thoại di động của hành khách khi họ chạm vào máy cảm ứng, khi ra khỏi xe buýt và xe điện ngầm. Thẻ này có thể sử dụng đối với xe buýt, xe điện ngầm khi đi du lịch ở Hàn Quốc và các thành phố khác như Incheon, Ilsan, Bundang. Thẻ nhỏ gọn và rất thuận tiện, có thể cất trong ví, làm móc khóa hoặc dây móc điện thoại.

*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Xe Taxi* 



Ở Hàn Quốc, taxi rất thông dụng, sạch sẽ, an toàn và giá phải chăng. Taxi có mặt ở khắp các con đường trong trung tâm thành phố. Có thể dùng điện thoại để gọi taxi, dĩ nhiên là giá cả sẽ đắt hơn so với gọi taxi kiểu bình thường. Ngày nay, phần lớn tài xế taxi đều nói được tiếng Anh để hỗ trợ cho việc phục vụ những du khách lần đầu tới Hàn Quốc

Hầu hết các xe taxi hoạt động ở Seoul đều chấp nhận thanh toán bằng thẻ tín dụng hoặc thẻ giao thông trả trước, riêng các tỉnh nhỏ thì chỉ nhận tiền mặt. Vì vậy, du khách cần mang theo tiền mặt bên người nếu đi taxi ở các tỉnh thành nhỏ. Giá xe cơ bản thường khác nhau giữa các vùng.
*Xe taxi thông thường*


Hệ thống giá xe phụ thuộc vào quãng đường và thời gian. Tiền xe là 2.400 won cho 2km đầu tiên và tăng thêm 100 won với mỗi 144m tiếp theo. Nếu vận tốc của taxi nhỏ hơn 15km/giờ thì trả thêm 100 won cho mỗi 35 giây. Tiền xe giữa sân bay quốc tế Incheon và khu thương mại Seoul có giá thông thường khoảng 50.000 won (bao gồm lệ phí cầu đường), giá xe có thể cao hơn một chút khi kẹt xe. Tiền xe tăng lên 20% lúc nửa đêm đến 4 giờ sáng.
*Xe taxi cao cấp*


Ở Hàn Quốc, xe taxi cao cấp được gọi là taxi "mobeom", là những chiếc xe màu đen với ký hiệu màu vàng ở trên và hàng chữ "Taxi cao cấp" được viết hai bên hông xe. Dịch vụ tốt, chỗ ngồi rộng rãi, giá cả mắc hơn taxi thông thường.

Tiền xe là 4.500 won cho 3km đầu tiên và 200 won cho mỗi 164m tiếp theo hoặc mỗi 39 giây nếu vận tốc của xe dưới 15km/giờ. Giá xe từ sân bay quốc tế Incheon đến khu thương mại là khoảng 80.000 won (bao gồm lệ phí cầu đường). Được cung cấp biên lai thu tiền. Không trả tiền thêm khi quá nửa đêm. Có thể bắt taxi cao cấp tại các khách sạn, nhà ga, trạm xe buýt và các con đường trong thành phố lớn. Gọi taxi cao cấp theo số 02-558-8000 (tiếng Anh và tiếng Nhật).
Xe taxi lớn

Taxi này chứa được 8 người, thuận tiện cho những hành khách đi theo nhóm. Xe có trang bị hệ thống phiên dịch với nhiều ngôn ngữ thông qua điện thoại, máy in biên lai thu tiền và trạm xử lý thẻ tín dụng. Tiền xe tương đương với taxi cao cấp. Loại xe này rất thuận tiện cho những hành khách mang nhiều hành lý. Gọi taxi lớn theo số 02-888-2000.

*** CHÚ Ý: Không nên nhầm lẫn giữa "Taxi lớn" và xe tải. Dù có nhiều điểm tương đồng nhưng giá xe tải được tính dựa trên kích cỡ và số lượng hành lý, có thể thương lượng giá cả thay vì trả tiền theo số mét đi đường như taxi lớn. Khi gọi "Taxi lớn", hành khách nên kiểm tra ký hiệu "Taxi lớn" bên hông xe.

*Xe taxi quốc tế*


Từ ngày 01/05/2009, Hàn Quốc đã bắt đầu dịch vụ đặc biệt "taxi quốc tế", tài xế taxi có khả năng nói tiếng Anh hoặc tiếng Nhật. Taxi này hoạt động dựa trên nền tảng 100% là đặt trước và phí taxi có thể được tính bằng mét, địa điểm đến hoặc thời gian. Ví dụ, nếu hành khách chọn thuê taxi thông thường trong 3 giờ thì sẽ tốn 50.000 won và thuê trong 1 ngày thì tốn 120.000 won. Phí taxi quốc tế mới có thể được thanh toán bằng tiền mặt hoặc thẻ tín dụng quốc tế (VISA, MASTER, AMEX, JCB).Thêm vào đó, sân bay Incheon và Gimpo còn cung cấp những thông tin taxi quốc tế để người nước ngoài có thể dễ dàng đặt chỗ, kiểm tra các cuộc đặt trước và nhận sự sắp xếp khác. Ở đó cũng có khu vực chờ taxi quốc tế.

Nếu không phải người bản địa thì có thể gọi tới trung tâm riêng để đặt chỗ (1644-2255). Dịch vụ hỗ trợ sẵn tiếng Anh và tiếng Nhật, hoạt động 24h/ngày, 365 ngày/năm. Đặt trước taxi trực tuyến tại :: International TAXI Homepage ::.

☞ Vị trí của bàn thông tin taxi quốc tế:
Sân bay quốc tế Incheon: Giữa cổng 8 và cổng 9 ở tầng trệt (Điện thoại: 070-7508-2255)
Sân bay Gimpo: Giữa cổng 2 và cổng 3 ở tầng trệt
*Xe taxi dán nhãn*

Qua thiết bị không dây GTS được trang bị trong xe, tổng đài có thể kiểm tra khả năng phục vụ và cử người đi đưa khách. Dựa vào đó, hành khách có thể dùng xe taxi bất cứ khi nào họ muốn. Tiền xe tương tự như taxi thông thường, trả thêm tiền gọi taxi là 1.000 won. Chỉ trả thêm phí gọi khi tổng số tiền thanh toán của hành khách là 10.000 won hoặc ít hơn. Nếu tiền xe nhiều hơn 10.000 won, phí gọi sẽ được miễn. Tổng đài chỉ cung cấp dịch vụ ở Hàn Quốc, nếu hành khách có kế hoạch sử dụng xe taxi dán nhãn, vui lòng gọi đến tổng đài 1330 (Tổng đài Thông Tin Du Khách Đa Ngôn Ngữ) hoặc hỏi khách sạn, nhà nghỉ để đặt trước.

* 1330 Tổng đài Thông Tin Du Khách Đa Ngôn Ngữ: +82-2-1330
* 120 Tổng đài Dasan: +82-2-120

*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Tàu điện ngầm* 


Xe điện ngầm là loại phương tiện rất phổ biến dùng để tham quan các thành phố lớn ở Hàn Quốc. Chỉ với một vài hướng dẫn, du khách đã có thể sử dụng hệ thống xe điện ngầm vô cùng thoải mái. Mỗi nhà ga xe điện đều có tên, số và màu sắc đặc trưng biểu hiện cho tuyến đường. Tại mỗi điểm giao nhau giữa 2 hay 3 tuyến đường đều có trạm trung chuyển - được đánh dấu bằng ký hiệu vòng tròn lớn trên bản đồ. Khi nhìn vào bản đồ, du khách sẽ xác định được trạm khởi hành và điểm đến

Giá xe có sự khác nhau tùy theo lứa tuổi hành khách (xem bên dưới). Tiền xe được thanh toán bằng Thẻ Giao Thông, bắt buộc phải xuất trình thẻ khi đi qua cổng an ninh. Thẻ Giao Thông Du Lịch Một Lần phù hợp cho những du khách đi du lịch một chiều, còn Thẻ Giao Thông Du Lịch Nhiều Lần thì thích hợp cho những du khách đi du lịch dài hạn.


_Nhấp vào hình ảnh bản đồ nhà ga (bên trái) để truy cập trang hướng dẫn sử dụng xe điện ngầm kỹ thuật cao nhất ở Seoul.
Nhấp vào trạm khởi hành và điểm đến, du khách sẽ biết lịch chạy của xe lửa, tuyến đường nhanh nhất, địa điểm trung chuyển và thông tin giá xe.
Chương trình cải tiến này là sự hợp tác giữa Tập Đoàn Quá Cảnh và Tập Đoàn Xe Điện Ngầm ở thủ đô Seoul._

Hầu hết các ga xe điện ngầm đều cung cấp nhiều tiện nghi cho hành khách như tủ đồ cá nhân, trạm sạc điện thoại và tham quan các khu mua sắm, triễn lãm, biểu diễn nghệ thuật.

Giá xe điện ở Seoul

*Thẻ Giao Thông Du Lịch Nhiều Lần (T-money)    * 
Lớn hơn hoặc bằng 19 tuổi: 1.050 won     
13 - 18 tuổi: 900 won 
6 - 12 tuổi:    450 won
*Thẻ Giao Thông Du Lịch Một Lần    * 
Lớn hơn hoặc bằng 19 tuổi: 1.150 won     
13 - 18 tuổi: 1.000 won     
6 - 12 tuổi: 500 won
- Trẻ em dưới 6 tuổi: Miễn phí
- Tổng quãng đường vượt quá 10km (trong thủ Seoul): 100 won cho mỗi 5km tiếp theo
- Tổng quãng đường vượt quá 40km (trong thủ đô Seoul): 100 won cho mỗi 10km tiếp theo
- Tổng quãng đường vượt quá 30km (bên ngoài thủ đô Seoul): 100 won cho mỗi 5km tiếp theo
*Thẻ Giao Thông: Du lịch một lần*


Mua Vé Du Lịch Một Lần tại máy bán vé tự động và máy nạp thẻ ở ga xe điện ngầm. Các máy này hoạt động bằng tiếng Hàn Quốc, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật và tiếng Hoa. Thẻ Du Lịch Một Lần chỉ áp dụng đối với xe điện ngầm.


1. Chọn ngôn ngữ yêu thích.
2. Ấn vào nút "1회용 교통카드 Vé Du Lịch Một Lần" bên trái màn hình.
3. Tìm và lựa chọn điểm đến. Ga xe điện ngầm được sắp xếp theo bảng chữ cái.
4. Chọn số lượng cho mỗi loại thẻ du lịch. Vé thông thường là vé dành cho người thành niên và trẻ em trên 13 tuổi, vé giảm giá là vé dành cho trẻ em từ 6 đến 12 tuổi.
5. Khi chọn số lượng, giá vé sẽ hiện ra bên trái màn hình (Hình: Vé Du Lịch Một Lần thông thường). Đối với mỗi Vé Du Lịch Một Lần thông thường, giá thấp nhất là 1.150 won và số tiền trong tài khoản của thẻ là 500 won. Hành khách sẽ được trả lại số tiền trong thẻ khi đến nơi.
6. Thanh toán tiền xe. Máy chỉ nhận 1.000/5.000/10.000 won tiền giấy và 50/100/500 won tiền xu.
7. Đợi máy in Thẻ Du Lịch Một Lần
8. Lấy vé và đi thẳng tới cổng an ninh.
9. Cổng an ninh được đánh dấu bằng mũi tên màu xanh lá cây; cổng nào có dán chữ X màu đỏ hoặc những ký hiệu cấm đi qua. Đặt thẻ lên máy đọc thẻ ở cổng an ninh. Sau khi nghe tiếng bíp, đi qua cổng và tiến thẳng tới thềm ga xe điện ngầm. Khi đến nơi, tiếp tục đặt thẻ lên máy đọc thẻ ở cổng an ninh để ra ngoài.
*Ghi chú 1 - Trung chuyển*

Trong khoảng thời gian trung chuyển, hành khách không nên mua vé khác hoặc tự ý đi qua cổng an ninh. Các tuyến đường xe điện ngầm đều được ký hiệu bằng màu sắc khác nhau, rất dễ để nhận biết. Rời đúng nhà ga và đi theo những ký hiệu để đến ga xe điện ngầm.
*Ghi chú 2 - Ga không trung chuyển*

Có 3 nhà ga không áp dụng trung chuyển đối với Thẻ Du Lịch Một Lần
- Nhà ga Seoul (tuyến Gyeonguiseon đi từ tuyến xe điện ngầm số 1, 4)
- Nhà ga Noryangjin (tuyến đường ngầm 1 đi từ tuyến xe điện ngầm số 9)
- Nhà ga Gyeyang (tuyến xe điện ngầm Incheon đi từ tuyến đường sắt sân bay)
*Trả lại tiền trong thẻ*




Đối với Thẻ Du Lịch Một Lần, du khách sẽ được máy hoàn tiền trả lại 500 won khi đến trạm cuối cùng của điểm đến. Chỉ cần đút thẻ vào máy và nhận lại tiền.
1. Xác định vị trí đút thẻ.
2. Đút Thẻ Du Lịch Một Lần vào máy.
3. Nhận lại 500 won từ hộp trả lại tiền của máy.
Thẻ Giao Thông: Thẻ T-money (Du lịch nhiều lần, Thẻ nạp tiền)

Thẻ T-money là thẻ giao thông có thể nạp tiền được sử dụng ở xe điện ngầm, xe buýt và xe taxi. Các thẻ này đều giảm tối thiểu 10% trên giá cơ bản, rất tiện lợi đối với hành khách, nhất là những người đi xe điện ngầm thường xuyên, thậm chí còn rẻ hơn so với Thẻ Du Lịch Một Lần khi du lịch lâu dài.

Máy bán vé tự động bán thẻ T-money là 2.500 won, và cho nạp tiền từ 1.000 won đến 90.000 won ngay tại máy bán vé tự động hoặc máy nạp thẻ được đặt bên trong các ga xe điện ngầm. Có thể mua và nạp tiền tại các cửa hàng tiện nghi và các trạm bán vé tự động có đề biển "T-money".

Ngoài ra, thẻ T-money cao cấp còn lưu trữ những địa điểm đã đi qua dựa vào tổng số tiền xe đã trả. Để biết thêm thông tin về thẻ T-money, vui lòng xem tại trang chủ thông tin Thẻ giao thông.
*
• Nạp thẻ T-money* 



1. Chọn ngôn ngữ yêu thích
2. Ấn nút "Thẻ T-money" bên phải màn hình.
3. Đặt thẻ T-money lên máy
4. Chọn số tiền muốn nạp
5. Thanh toán tiền nạp. Máy chỉ nhận 1.000/5.000/10.000 won tiền giấy và 50/100/500 won tiền xu.
6. Đợi máy nạp tiền vào thẻ T-money. Kiểm tra lại tài khoản khi đã nạp xong.
Thẻ Giao Thông: Vé Du Lịch Nhiều Lần

Thẻ nội thành hoặc Thẻ Du Lịch Nhiều Lần đều là thẻ giao thông có giới hạn số lần đi (tối đa là 20 lần mỗi ngày) sử dụng xe điện ngầm trong nội thành Seoul, bao gồm tuyến xe điện ngầm Seoul 1-9, tuyến xe điện ngầm Incheon và tuyến xe điện ngầm sân bay dành cho các hành khách làm việ ở thủ đô (ngoại trừ đường sắt sân bay tốc hành).

Thẻ Du Lịch Nhiều Lần có 5 loại: 1 ngày, 2 ngày, 3 ngày, 5 ngày và 7 ngày. Chúng có giá trị trong một khoảng thời gian nhất định và kết thúc vào nửa đêm ngày hết hạn (Chẳng hạn như Thẻ Du Lịch Nhiều Lần 3ngày → Hoạt động: ngày 01/01/2012; Kết thúc: Nửa đêm ngày 03/01/2012)

Ngoài ra, Thẻ Du Lịch Nhiều Lần ngày nay có chức năng giống như thẻ T-money, đều phải trả trước chi phí sử dụng và nạp thêm tiền ở các cửa hàng tiện lợi. Thẻ Du Lịch Nhiều Lần được sử dụng trên xe buýt, xe taxi và ở các cửa hàng tiện nghi với điều kiện tài khoản thẻ T-money vẫn còn sử dụng được.Có thể nạp tiền thẻ T-money ở khắp nơi trên đất nước.

Sân Bay Quốc Tế Incheon ở Trung Tâm Thông Tin Du Lịch Seoul cũng có bán Thẻ Du Lịch Nhiều Lần. Khi mua Thẻ Du Lịch Nhiều Lần, hành khách phải trả trước 4.500 won và tiền trong tài khoản của thẻ là 500 won. Hành khách sẽ nhận được phiếu giảm giá nếu là khách quen. Nhận tiền hoàn trả tại Trung Tâm Du Lịch Seoul.

Loại thẻ    Giá
1 ngày :    10.000 won
2 ngày :    18.000 won
3 ngày :    25.500 won
5 ngày :    42.500 won
7 ngày :    59.500 won

* Tiền trả thêm là 5.000 (Tiền trả trước là 4.500 won; tiền trong thẻ là 500 won)
* Phiếu giảm giá (Vào tháp Namsan Seoul, rạp hát Chongdong, Lotte World)
• Địa điểm bán Thẻ Du Lịch Nhiều Lần: Trung Tâm Thông Tin Du Lịch Seoul
- Địa chỉ: Sân Bay Quốc Tế Incheon (Lầu 1), Cửa ra số 5 và 10
- Để biết thêm thông tin: +820-32-743-3270
• Địa điểm nạp thẻ T-money: Máy bán vé tự động và máy nạp thẻ trong ga xe điện ngầm.
• Trả lại tiền trong Thẻ Du Lịch Nhiều Lần (đến nơi đã mua thẻ):
- 4.500 won tiền trả trước.
- Tài khoản còn lại của thẻ T-money
Các ký hiệu xe điện ngầm

(1) Lối ra
2) Trung chuyển
Hệ thống mã màu của tuyến xe điện ngầm giúp cho đường đi và lộ trình trung chuyển được thuận lợi hơn. Ví dụ, nếu du khách muốn trung chuyển từ tuyến xe điện ngầm Seoul số 3 đến tuyến xe điện ngầm Seoul số 7 thì du khách phải rời trạm xe buýt và đi theo hướng mũi tên trung chuyển đến tuyến xe điện ngầm số 7 (xanh đen).

(3) Màu sắc tuyến xe điện ngầm
(4) Bản đồ ga xe điện ngầm
Tủ đựng đồ của xe điện ngầm

Nhiều ga xe điện ngầm ở Seoul được trang bị các tủ đựng đồ cá nhân. Ngoài ra còn có các dịch vụ khác như chở hàng, nhận hàng, chuyển phát nhanh và giặt ủi.

• Chi phí sử dụng tủ
1. Cất giữ: Tủ nhỏ 2.000 won/ Tủ lớn 3.000 won (phục vụ trong 24 giờ; trả thêm tiền cho mỗi giờ tăng thêm)
2. Dịch vụ chuyển phát hàng nội địa: Tủ nhỏ 2.000 won/ Tủ lớn 3.000 won (phục vụ trong 24 giờ; trả thêm tiền cho mỗi giờ tăng thêm)
- Chở hàng: Thông thường 6.000 won/ Đảo Jeju 8.000 won/ Đảo khác 10,000 won
- Đóng gói (trả tiền riêng): 2.000 won (trả thêm khi trọng lượng lớn hơn 10kg)
4. Trung chuyển sang nhà ga/tủ đồ khác: 10.000 won cho mỗi hộp (một hộp nhỏ hơn 10kg)
5. Thời gian sử dụng lâu: 100.000 won mỗi tháng (Thông tin chi tiết tại: 1588-2625)

• Đặc trưng của tủ đồ xe điện ngầm
1. Màn hình tủ cất giữ LCD và thông tin lấy hàng ra
2. Thanh toán bằng thẻ T-money
3. Thanh toán bằng thẻ tín dụng
4. Biên lai lấy hàng ra
5. Ghi hình bằng CCTV

• Làm thế nào để lưu giữ đồ cá nhân



1. Lựa chọn tủ có thể sử dụng được. Chọn "1 nơi lưu trữ" trên màn hình.
2. Lựa chọn tủ. Chọn tủ mà yêu thích và chọn "Xác nhận". Các tủ sẽ được thể hiện trong các hộp màu xanh.
3. Cách thức thanh toán. Hàng đầu tiên cho biết chi phí sử dụng tủ. (Hình: 2.000 won đối với tủ nhỏ) Chọn cách thức thanh toán: 1) Thẻ T-money; 2) Thẻ tín dụng; 3) Điện thoại; 4) Tiền mặt. Du khách nước ngoài bị hạn chế việc thanh toán bằng điện thoại.
4. Thanh toán. Trả chi phí sử dụng tủ. (Hình: Sau khi chọn cách thức thanh toán số 1, đặt thẻ T-money lên máy đọc thẻ T-money. Chắc rằng đủ tiền trong tài khoản thẻ T-money)
5. Mở tủ. Khi tủ của bạn mở ra, đặt đồ cá nhân vào đó.
Đóng tủ. Xác nhận đồ đạc đã được đặt đúng vào vòng tròn đỏ bên trong tủ. Đóng tủ và nó sẽ tự động khóa lại.
* Cất giữ thẻ thanh toán cẩn thận để lấy lại đồ đạc cá nhân.



• Cách lấy lại đồ cá nhân đã cất giữ
1. Lựa chọn tủ có thể sử dụng được. Chọn "lấy lại" trên màn hình..
2. Lựa chọn lấy lại. #1: Lấy lại đồ cá nhân. #2: Lấy lại kiện hàng đã đóng gói để chuyển đi.
3. Cách thức thanh toán. Chọn cách thức thanh toán mà bạn đã từng sử dụng khi cất giữ đồ trong tủ.
4. Xác nhận thanh toán. Xác nhận việc thanh toán chi phí sử dụng tủ. (Hình: Đặt thẻ T-money lên máy đọc thẻ T-money)
5. Lựa chọn lấy lại. #1: Đồng ý, lấy lại đồ cá nhân / 2#: Không đồng ý; Khôi phục lại đồ cá nhân. Máy sẽ thu thêm tiền nếu sử dụng tủ nhiều với tính năng mở rộng hơn.
6. Mở tủ. Khi tủ mở ra, lấy tất cả đồ dùng của bạn ra.
7. Đóng tủ. Lấy tất cả đồ dùng và đóng tủ lại nếu không sử dụng nữa.

*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Thẻ giao thông* 


T-money là thẻ giao thông dùng để thanh toán tiền xe và có thể giao dịch tại các cửa hàng tiện lợi trong một số trường hợp đặc biệt. Thẻ T-money thường được trang bị cho thẻ tín dụng, thẻ ghi nợ và giảm giá đối với thẻ du lịch.

Có thể sử dụng thẻ T-money khi đi xe buýt và xe điện ngầm ở các thành phố Hàn Quốc. Thẻ hỗ trợ 100 won giá xe cơ bản, áp dụng khi chuyển xe buýt, đổi tuyến xe điện ngầm, chuyển từ xe buýt sang xe điện ngầm hoặc ngược lại (có giới hạn thời gian trung chuyển). Bên cạnh đó, số dư tài khoản sẽ được hoàn lại sau khi khấu trừ phí dịch vụ 500 won. Đặc biệt, thẻ T-money không gây ra rắc rối nào khi mua Vé du lịch xe điện ngầm.

- Vùng sử dụng thẻ T-money: Seoul, Incheon, tỉnh Gyeonggi, Cheonan, Asan, Pohang, Jeju, Andong, Tongyeong, Geoje.
- Điểm bán: Các cửa hàng tiện lợi (25 GS, siêu thị gia đình, trạm nhỏ, quầy vé) có dán logo T-money, máy bán hàng tự động và máy nạp thẻ bên trong ga xe điện ngầm.
- Điểm nạp tiền và hoàn trả tiền: Tất cả các điểm bán thẻ (ngoại trừ Andong, Tongyeong, Geoje)
- Giá: 2.500 won

Cách sử dụng T-money

Xe buýt
1. Trước khi lên xe buýt, đặt thẻ T-money lên máy cảm ứng có logo T-money đặt trước cửa xe buýt, đến khi nghe tiếng bip mới được lên xe. Máy cảm ứng sẽ hiện lên giá vé chuyến đi trên đầu màn hình và số tiền còn lại trong tài khoản ở phía dưới màn hình.
2. Trước khi xuống xe buýt, đặt thẻ T-money lên máy cảm ứng đặt ở cửa sau xe buýt để nhận được khoản tiền giảm giá cho chuyến đi kế tiếp (giới hạn thời gian trung chuyển), đến khi nghe tiếng bip mới được xuống xe

Xe điện ngầm
1. Đặt thẻ T-money lên máy cảm ứng có logo T-money đặt trước cửa xe điện ngầm cho đến khi nghe tiếng bip. Máy cảm ứng sẽ hiện lên giá vé chuyến đi trên đầu màn hình và số tiền còn lại trong tài khoản ở phía dưới màn hình. Nếu hành khách đi chuyến trung chuyển, giá xe sẽ hiển thị "0 won".
2. Đặt thẻ T-money lên máy cảm ứng đặt ở cửa sau xe buýt để nhận được khoản tiền giảm giá cho chuyến đi kế tiếp (giới hạn thời gian trung chuyển).

Giảm giá trung chuyển
Giảm giá chỉ áp dụng đối với những chuyến xe buýt và xe điện ngầm được chi trả bằng thẻ T-money. Ví dụ, hành khách chuyển xe 5 lần đối với quãng đường dài 10km, nếu sử dụng thẻ T-money, du khách chỉ cần thanh toán giá vé cơ bản là 1.050 won tại điểm khỏi hành và miễn phí ở các chuyến sau, thay vì trả bằng tiền mặt là 1.150 won cho mỗi lần chuyển xe, tổng cộng số tiền phải trả là 5.750 (1.150 won x 5 lần)

Chú ý: Để được giảm giá khi trung chuyển, hành khách phải đặt thẻ T-money trên máy cảm ứng khi lên và xuống xe buýt, xe điện ngầm.

Thông tin giá vé giao thông công cộng ở Seoul (thẻ giao thông và tiền mặt)

*Xe điện ngầm:*
Người lớn     1.050 won     1.150 won     
Giá cơ bản (10km đầu): 1.050 won
10-40km: 100 won/km
Thanh niên     720 won     1.000 won     
Trẻ em     450 won     450 won
Cứ 3 trẻ em (nhỏ hơn hoặc bằng 6 tuổi) đi cùng với 1 người lớn thì sẽ được miễn phí
+40km: 100won/km

*Xe buýt xanh/lá cây (số 4)*
Người lớn     1.050 won     
1.150 won
Thanh niên     720 won     
1.000 won
Trẻ em     450 won     
450 won
*Xe buýt làng xanh (số 2)*
Người lớn     750 won     850 won
Thanh niên     480 won     550 won
Trẻ em     300 won     300 won
*Xe buýt vàng*
Người lớn     850 won     950 won
Thanh niên     560 won     800 won
Trẻ em     350 won     350 won

*Xe buýt đỏ*
Người lớn     1.850 won     1.950 won
Thanh niên     1.360 won     1.800 won
Trẻ em     1.200 won     1.200 won
*Nạp tiền vào thẻ*


T-money là loại thẻ cho nạp tiền với các mệnh giá từ 1.000 won đến 90.000 won tại bất kì trung tâm bán thẻ, máy bán thẻ tự động và máy nạp thẻ trong ga xe điện ngầm.

Cách nạp tiền vào thẻ T-money tại máy bán thẻ tự động và máy nạp thẻ





1. Chọn ngôn ngữ yêu thích
2. Ấn vào nút "Thẻ T-money" phía bên phải màn hình
3. Đặt thẻ vào hộp
4. Chọn số tiền muốn nạp
5. Trả tiền nạp. Chỉ chấp nhận 1.000/5.000/10.000 won tiền giấy và 50/100/500 won tiền xu
6. Kiểm tra số dư thật cẩn thận sau khi đã hoàn thành nạp thẻ. Rút thẻ ra.

Hoàn tiền

Nếu số dư trong tài khoản nhỏ hơn hoặc bằng 20.000 won, hành khách sẽ được hoàn lại tiền sau khi trừ đi phí dịch vụ 500 won tại các cửa hàng tiện lợi có dán lodo T-money (25 GS, siêu thị gia đình, trạm nhỏ, quầy vé). Nếu số dư lớn hơn 20.000won, du khách sẽ được hoàn lại toàn bộ số tiền tại trụ sở chính của T-money. Không trả lại thẻ T-money. Để biết thêm thông tin, vui lòng truy cập trang chủ của T-money.

*Thẻ du lịch nhiều lần*
Thẻ Du lịch nhiều lần là một loại thẻ giao thông hỗ trợ cho việc đi lại bằng xe điện ngầm khoảng 20 lần một ngày ở khu vực trung tâm thành phố, gồm tuyến xe điện ngầm Seoul 1-9, xe điện Incheon, từ sân bay ra ga xe điện (trừ sân bay tốc hành).

Thẻ Du lịch nhiều lần gồm có 5 loại: 1 ngày, 2 ngày, 3 ngày, 5 ngày, 7 ngày. Các thẻ này chỉ có hiệu lực trong khoảng thời gian nhất định, đến nửa đêm ngày hết hạn thì thẻ sẽ không còn giá trị nữa (Ví dụ: Thẻ du lịch 3 ngày, kích hoạt vào ngày 01/01/2012, hết hạn vào nửa đêm ngày 03/01/2012).

Thẻ Du lịch nhiều lần cũng có chức năng như thẻ T-money, dùng cho xe buýt, taxi và các cửa hàng tiện lợi. Khi sử dụng hết số lần đi xe điện ngầm bằng thẻ Du lịch nhièu lần, hành khách có thể dùng chức năng thẻ T-money để đi tiếp.

Có thể mua Thẻ du lịch nhiều lần tại sân bay Incheon ở Trung tâm thông tin du lịch Seoul. Khi mua thẻ, hành khách phải trả 5.000 won, trong đó 4.500 won sẽ được hoàn lại và 500 won sẽ không được hoàn lại. Ngoài ra, hành khách còn được nhận thêm phiếu giảm giá, đây là một chiến dịch thu hút khách tham quan của công ty du lịch. Số dư trong tài khoản sẽ được hoàn lại tạt các trung tâm du lịch Seoul.

*Loại thẻ     - Giá*
1 ngày     10.000 won
2 ngày     18.000 won
3 ngày     25.500 won
5 ngày     42.500 won
7 ngày     59.500 won

• Địa điểm bán Thẻ Du Lịch Nhiều Lần: Trung Tâm Thông Tin Du Lịch Seoul
- Địa chỉ: Sân Bay Quốc Tế Incheon (Lầu 1), Cửa ra số 5 và 10
- Để biết thêm thông tin: +820-32-743-3270 
• Địa điểm nạp thẻ T-money: Máy bán vé tự động và máy nạp thẻ trong ga xe điện ngầm. 
• Trả lại tiền trong Thẻ Du Lịch Nhiều Lần (đến nơi đã mua thẻ):
- 4.500 won tiền trả trước.
- Tài khoản còn lại của thẻ T-money

*Thẻ và xe buýt du lịch nội thành Seoul*



Thẻ Nội thành Seoul là một loại thẻ giao thông hỗ trợ cho việc đi lại bằng xe điện ngầm và xe buýt khoảng 20 lần một ngày ở thủ đô Seoul và tỉnh Gyeonggi, gồm tuyến xe điện ngầm Seoul 1-9, tuyến Incheon,Gyeongui, Sinbundang, Bundang, Jungang, đường sắt sân bay như xe buýt Seoul xanh, xanh lá cây và vàng. Ngoài ra, thẻ này không giới hạn lượt đi xe buýt du lịch trên các tuyến đường trung tâm thành phố Seoul và giảm giá 20% cho các chuyến đi về đêm.

Thẻ Nội thành Seoul gồm có 3 loại: 1 ngày, 2 ngày, 3 ngày. Các thẻ này chỉ có hiệu lực trong khoảng thời gian nhất định, đến nửa đêm ngày hết hạn thì thẻ sẽ không còn giá trị nữa (Ví dụ: Thẻ Nội thành Seoul 2 ngày, kích hoạt vào ngày 01/01/2012, hết hạn vào nửa đêm ngày 02/01/2012).

Xe buýt áp dụng thẻ Nội thành Seoul: Xe buýt xanh, lá cây và vàng hoạt động ở Seoul.
Xe buýt không áp dụng thẻ Nội thành Seoul: Xe buýt đỏ và các xe buýt hoạt động ở tỉnh Gyeonggi, Incheon.
Trang chủ: Xe buýt nội thành Seoul

Thông tin khác

- Điểm bán: Cửa hàng tiện lợi (GS25, siêu thị gia đình, trạm nhỏ) tại bến xe khách (lầu 1) ở sân bay quốc tế Incheon, Phòng thông tin du lịch ((Dongdaemun, Gwanghwamun, Itaewon, sân bay Gimpo, Samilgyo, Namdaemun, Jamsil)
- Giảm giá: Không có

*Thẻ phụ Nội thành Seoul*

Thẻ phụ Nội thành Seoul là loại thẻ giao thông có chức năng như thẻ T-money, rất tiện lợi khi đi đu lịch, được sử dụng trong nội thành hoặc ngoại ô Seoul, ngay cả 4 cung điện cổ quốc gia (Gyeongbokgung, Changdeokgung, Changgyeonggung, and Deoksugung), Jongmyo Shrine và nhiều cửa hàng tiện lợi khác. Thẻ này giảm giá 5% đối với xe buýt du lịch nội thành Seoul và các trang web du lịch khác, bao gồm triển lãm, nhà hàng, khám mắt và thẩm mỹ viện.

Điểm mua thẻ và nạp tiền: Các cửa hàng tiện lợi (GS25, siêu thị gia đình, trạm nhỏ, quầy vé) có dán logo T-money.
Giá: 3.000 won (Đã giảm giá sách hướng dẫn)
Phương tiện giao thông: Xe buýt, xe điện ngầm, xe buýt du lịch nội thành Seoul.
Hoàn tiền: Du khách sẽ được nhận lại số dư trong tài khoản sau khi trừ phí dịch vụ 500 won. Không cần trả lại thẻ.
Để biết thêm thông tin, vui lòng truy cập trang web chính thức của thẻ Nội thành Seoul.

T-mileage

Khi sử dụng thẻ T-money, hành khách có thể tích lũy số kilomet mình đi vào thẻ T-mileage. Khi số kilomet trong thẻ T-mileage đạt được 1.000 điểm, hành khách có thể dùng số điểm này để đổi thành tiền mặt và nạp vào thẻ T-money.

Đăng ký thẻ T-money
- Nhập 16 chữ số ở mặt sau của thẻ T-money trên trang web chính thức của thẻ T-money (::: ÷�ܱ�). Mỗi hành khách được phép đăng ký tối đa 5 thẻ.
- Thiết lập mật khẩu nạp tiền (bắt buộc phải thực hiện)
- Không áp dụng đối với công dân Hàn Quốc và người nước ngoài đăng ký tạm trú dài hạn.

Quy đổi điểm thành tiền mặt
- Nhập mật khẩu nạp tiền.
- Đổi số điểm có trong thẻ T-mileage thành tiền mặt và nạp vào thẻ T-money.

Vùng miền được hưởng điểm tích lũy: Nội thành Seoul (kể cả xe buýt sân bay Incheon), tuyến đường sắt Yongin, Daejeon, Pohang, Yeongju, Mungyeong, Sangju, Jeju.

Trạm nạp tiền ATM (NICE hay Nautilus Hyosung) được đặt tại nhà ga xe điện ngầm và các cửa hàng tiện lợi (GS25, siêu thị gia đình, trạm nhỏ, quầy vé).

Để biết thêm thông tin về T-mileage: ::: 첨단교통카드 T-money와 함께 새로운 출발! ::: (tiếng Hàn)

*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Thuê xe* 



Thuê xe ở Hàn Quốc rất dễ, nếu muốn đi du lịch quanh thành phố, du khách nên chọn các loại phương tiện giao thông hơn là dùng xe hơi. Tuy nhiên, nếu có ý định du lịch xuyên tỉnh, nhất là dạo chơi đảo Jeju, du khách nên thuê xe hơi để làm phương tiện đi lại. Dịch vụ cho thuê xe lớn nhất Hàn Quốc là công ty cho thuê xe Kumho và công ty cho thuê xe AJ. Cả hai công ty này đều có hàng chục chi nhánh trên khắp đất nước Hàn Quốc. Dịch vụ này có sẵn tại sân bay Incheon, sân bay Gimpo, sân bay tỉnh, nhà ga chính và bến xe buýt tốc hành Hàn Quốc. Để biết thêm thông tin về các chi nhánh, vui lòng truy cập trang web của những công ty cho thuê xe.
[Thuê xe]

1. Giấy phép lái xe và hộ chiếu
- Du khách phải có giấy phép lái xe quốc tế hoặc giấy phép lái xe do chính phủ Hàn Quốc cấp.
- Để lái xe 9 chỗ ngồi, du khách bắt buộc phải có giấy phép lái xe loại 2. Để lái xe trên 10 chỗ ngồi, du khách bắt buộc phải có giấy phép lái xe loại 1.
- Hộ chiếu dùng để kiểm tra cá nhân khi thuê xe, có thể dùng bản sao hộ chiếu.

2. Trình độ lái xe Hầu hết các công ty cho thuê xe tại Hàn Quốc đều yêu cầu các điều kiện tương đương trình độ lái xe của AVIS.
- Thỏa thuận/Kinh nghiệm: Từ 21 tuổi trở lên và có ít nhất 1 năm kinh nghiệm lái xe.
- SUV/RV, xe buýt con chở được 9-12 hành khách: Từ 26 tuổi trở lên và có ít nhất 3 năm kinh nghiệm lái xe.
- Từ 15 hành khách trở lên: Từ 30 tuổi trở lên và có ít nhất 5 năm kinh nghiệm lái xe.

3. Phát sinh người lái xe thứ hai
Trong thực tế, nếu người lái xe không phải là người đã đăng ký thuê xe thì người lái xe mới bắt buộc phải đi đăng ký bảo hiểm.

4. Bảo hiểm
Trong chi phí thuê xe đã bao gồm phí bảo hiểm. Tuy nhiên, bảo hiểm không chấp nhận bồi thường thiệt hại khi xảy ra va chạm (CDW). Du khách có thể mua riêng bảo hiểm này tại các công ty cho thuê xe. Khi đăng ký Bảo hiểm thiệt hại do tai nạn, du khách sẽ được miễn giảm phí sửa chữa nếu xảy ra tai nạn xe cộ. Nhưng du khách phải trả 50% bù đắp tổn thất doanh thu của công ty trong thời gian sửa chữa xe. Ví dụ, xe của du khách gặp tai nạn, phải sửa chữa trong 3 ngày, du khách phải trả 75.000 won (50%x150.000 won) nếu chi phí thuê xe một ngày là 50.000 won.
[Mẹo nhỏ]

1. Khi tham gia trang web của công ty cho thuê xe, du khách sẽ nhận được rất nhiều lợi ích, như giảm giá 30-50% chi phí khi thuê xe (tùy thuộc vào công ty).
2. Nếu du khách đã xác định rõ kiểu xe mình muốn thuê, vui lòng đặt trước với công ty cho thuê xe, nhất là trong kỳ nghỉ hè, từ giữa tháng 7 đến giữa tháng 8. Hầu hết các khoảng thời gian còn lại trong năm đều có sẵn xe ô tô nên du khách không cần đặt trước. Ngoài ra, các công ty cho thuê xe đều không yêu cầu dằn cọc tiền khi gọi điện đặt trước. Chỉ cần du khách thanh toán một lần khi nhận xe và đưa thêm chi phí phát sinh khi trả xe.
3. Các xe cho thuê đều có tuổi thọ nhỏ hơn 3 năm. Nếu xe của du khách thuê có nhiều vết xước và cũ kỹ, du khách có quyền yêu cầu một chiếc xe khác.
4. Khi thuê xe ở sân bay, du khách nên kiểm tra cẩn thận cả bên trong lẫn bên ngoài xe cùng với nhân viên của công ty cho thuê xe. Mọi vết xước và lồi lõm đều được ghi lại, du khách sẽ không bị tổn thất khi trả xe.
5. Khi trả xe, du khách nên giữ lượng xăng trong bình bằng với lượng xăng ban đầu lúc mới thuê xe. Nếu mức xăng trong bình nhiều hơn mức ban đầu, du khách sẽ không được hoàn lại tiền, cho nên hãy đổ xăng ở một trạm gần công ty cho thuê xe.
6. Khi thuê xe trên mạng, du khách không cần trả tiền đặt cọc. Nhưng nếu du khách đã gửi trước một khoản tiền, số tiền đó sẽ được hoàn lại khi du khách hủy đăng ký thuê xe sau 24 giờ. Tuy nhiên, nếu du khách hủy đăng ký trước 24 giờ thì sẽ bị trừ 10% khi công ty hoàn lại số tiền đã dằn cọc.
[Thuê xe tại sân bay quốc tế Jeju]

Khu cho thuê xe nằm ở sảnh đến (tầng 1) của ga nội địa tại sân bay quốc tế Jeju. Ở đây có 4 công ty cùng hoạt động với giá như nhau. Đăng ký tại bàn làm việc của mỗi công ty.
① Đăng ký thuê xe tại bàn làm việc ở sân bay quốc tế Jeju và điền vào hợp đồng cho thuê xe → ② Kiểm tra xe và nhiên liệu cùng với nhân viên của công ty cho thuê, sau đó ký kết hợp đồng → ③ Lái vòng quanh đảo Jeju → ④ Kiểm tra xe và nhiên liệu cùng với nhân viên của công ty cho thuê xe → ⑤ Rẽ xe vào bãi đỗ ở sân bay quốc tế Jeju.
*
Công ty cho thuê xe    Số điện thoại*
Công ty cho thuê xe Jeju
(제주렌터카)     +82-64-742-3307 (tiếng Hàn)
Công ty cho thuê xe Kumho
(KT 금호렌터카)     +82-64-743-8108 (tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật)
Công ty liên hợp cho thuê xe Jeju
(제주도자동차대여조합)     +82-64-743-8108 (tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật)
Công ty cho thuê xe AJ
(AJ렌터카)     +82-64-749-3773 (tiếng Hàn, tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật)
Công ty cho thuê xe Donga
(동아렌터카)     +82-64-743-0555 (tiếng Hàn)

*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Bến phà* 



*Về mặt địa lý, bán đảo Triều Tiên có nhiều đảo và vịnh thuận lợi cho việc hình thành cảng biển. Các chuyến phà giữa đất liền và hải đảo đã giúp du khách chiêm ngưỡng được vẻ đẹp lộng lẫy của vùng biển Hàn Quốc cùng với nhiều phong cảnh hữu tình khác. Incheon, Mokpo, Jeju, Busan và Donghae là các bến phà khách quốc tế hoạt động trong nước lẫn ngoài nước. Còn các bến phà nội địa thì hoạt động tại Boryeong, Gunsan, Wando, Geoje và Tongyeong. Lịch trình của các chuyến phà có thể thay đổi do thời tiết, thủy triều và tình trạng tàu thuyền, du khách nên liên hệ với công ty phà để nắm rõ thông tin chi tiết trước khi lên kế hoạch du lịch.*

Về mặt địa lý, bán đảo Triều Tiên có nhiều đảo và vịnh thuận lợi cho việc hình thành cảng biển. Các chuyến phà giữa đất liền và hải đảo đã giúp du khách chiêm ngưỡng được vẻ đẹp lộng lẫy của vùng biển Hàn Quốc cùng với nhiều phong cảnh hữu tình khác. Incheon, Mokpo, Jeju, Busan và Donghae là các bến phà khách quốc tế hoạt động trong nước lẫn ngoài nước. Còn các bến phà nội địa thì hoạt động tại Boryeong, Gunsan, Wando, Geoje và Tongyeong. Lịch trình của các chuyến phà có thể thay đổi do thời tiết, thủy triều và tình trạng tàu thuyền, du khách nên liên hệ với công ty phà để nắm rõ thông tin chi tiết trước khi lên kế hoạch du lịch.



Vào mùa đông (từ tháng 1 tới tháng 2), thời gian khởi hành là 18:00, sớm hơn so với bình thường 30 phút.
* Vui lòng kiểm tra lịch trình thường xuyên, vì lịch trình có thể thay đổi hoặc hủy bỏ do điều kiện thời tiết ở địa phương và các trường hợp bất khả kháng khác.

Mokpo <-> Jeju
Bến cảng Mokpo: +82-61-243-1927 (Phà tốc hành)

* Vào mùa đông (tháng 1 – tháng 3), thời gian khởi hành của một số phà có thể thay đổi từ 17:00 → 17:30.
* Không giống như các bến phà khác, Cá Heo Hồng là bến phà không chở được xe.
* Vui lòng kiểm tra lịch trình thường xuyên, vì lịch trình có thể thay đổi hoặc hủy bỏ do điều kiện thời tiết ở địa phương và các trường hợp bất khả kháng khác.

Wando ↔ Jeju
* Bến cảng Wando: +82-61-550-6000

* Vui lòng kiểm tra lại lịch trình trước, vì lịch trình có thể thay đổi hoặc hủy bỏ do điều kiện thời tiết địa phương và các trường hợp bất khả kháng khác.

• Đặt vé
Có thể đặt vé trước 3 tháng (miễn là còn chỗ ngồi). Bất kỳ ai muốn mang theo xe của mình lên phà phải đăng ký với cán bộ bến phà khi đặt vé.
- Du khách không phải là người Hàn Quốc chỉ được đặt vé qua điện thoại. Khi đặt vé, vui lòng cung cấp tên tiếng Anh trong hộ chiếu, số điện thoại, lộ trình. Thủ tục đặt vé hoàn tất khi nhận được thanh toán đầy đủ.
- Các dịch vụ phiên dịch tiếng nước ngoài: Tùy vào công ty phà đảo Jeju, dịch vụ đặt vé ở Anh, Nhật Bản, Trung Quốc sẽ đáp ứng. Nếu cần phiên dịch, xin liên hệ tổng đài 1330  (+82-2-1330) hoặc Trung tâm thông tin du lịch quốc gia.

*Hàng hải Chhong Haejin*  
Incheon ↔ Jeju 	Ohamana: 64.100 - 720.000 	
Incheon: 032-889-7800
Jeju: 064-725-2500
( (tiếng Hàn) 
*Phà tốc hành Biển thế giới* 
Mokpo ↔ Jeju 	
Sao biển Cruise: 30.000 - 375.000 	
Mokpo: 061-243-1927
Jeju: 064-758-4234
씨월드� 속훼리(주) (Tiếng Hàn) 
Ngôi sao nữa hoàng: 49.500 - 693.000
Cà heo hồng: 49.650
*Phà tốc hành Hanil*  
Wando ↔ Jeju 	
Phà xe Hanil 1: 26.250 - 59.700 	1688-2100
Wando: 061-554-8000
Jeju: 064-751-5050
www.hanilexpress.co.kr (Tiếng Hàn)
Narae xanh Hanil 1: 31.500 - 41.100
Phà xe Hanil 3: 26.250 - 31.050

* Vé có sẵn 30 phút trước khi khởi hành (1 giờ trước khi khởi hành trong mùa cao điểm) tại bến phà.
* Giá vé phà có thể thay đổi tùy thuộc vào loại phòng và đội ngũ phục vụ.
*II. Lịch trình của các chuyến phà: Tỉnh Hongdo*


• Bến phà Mokpo - Hongdo

Nữ hoàng Namhae 	Thứ sáu 	07:50 	-
Ngôi sao vàng New 	Thứ sáu 	13:20 	-
Ngôi sao Namhae 	Thứ sáu 	14:00 	-
* Lịch trình có thể thay đổi tùy theo điều kiện

*III. Lịch trình của các chuyến phà: Tỉnh Ulleung*


*
Hoa hướng dương*  
Thứ hai 	10:00 	13:00
Thứ ba 	10:00 	13:00
Thứ tư 	10:00 	13:00
Thứ năm 	10:00 	13:00
Thứ sáu 	10:00 	13:00
Thứ bảy 	10:00 	13:00
Chủ nhật 	10:00 	13:00
*Dokdo 	*
Thứ hai 	23:40 	--
Thứ ba 	23:40 	-
Thứ tư 	23:40 	-
Thứ năm 	23:40 	-
Thứ sáu 	23:40 	-
Thứ bảy 	23:40 	-
Chủ nhật 	23:40

*Lịch trình có thể thay đổi tùy theo điều kiện*

*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89



----------


## quynhhuong89

*Hướng dẫn lộ trình tham quan Jeju* 



I. Hướng dẫn lộ trình


Ngày 1
Công viên đá Jeju, Rừng thiên nhiên Gyorae → Đỉnh Bình minh → Khu cưỡi ngựa → Thác nước Cheonjiyeon → Chỗ ở (Khu du lịch Jungmun)

Ngày 2
Đường Jeju Olle (tuyến số 5-8) → Vách đá Jusangjeolli → Du thuyền Yacht
II. Tham quan
*
Công viên đá Jeju*

Công viên này là một trong những đại diện văn hóa ở Jeju, cũng như gắn liền với lịch sử hình thành vùng đảo này. Đây là một công viên sinh thái, được xây dựng dựa trên những câu chuyện dân gian như Bà chúa đảo và 500 thạch quân.
*Rừng thiên nhiên Gyorae*
Khu rừng này vốn là vùng núi canh tác của bà con vào những năm 1940, cho đến nay vẫn còn tồn tại các lò sản xuất than củi được xây dựng năm 1970. Rừng thiên nhiên Gyorae là một ngôi nhà chung cho các loài thực vật ôn đới cư trú, sở hữu giá trị sinh thái cũng như giá trị nhân loại đáng tự hào của người dân Hàn Quốc. Bao gồm các ngôi nhà tranh, sân khấu ngoài trời, khu cắm trại, lối tản bộ và khu du lịch sinh thái.
*Đỉnh bình minh*
Là ngọn núi được hình thành từ 10 vạn năm trước, khi núi lửa phun trào từ trong lòng biển, và trở thành thắng cảnh hi hữu nhất, xinh đẹp hơn hẳn các miệng núi lửa khác ở Jeju. Đỉnh Bình minh cao 90m, đường kính rộng 600m, quanh năm được bao phủ bởi một lớp cỏ bạc. Trước đây người dân hay dùng nơi này để chăn nuôi gia súc và làm địa điểm ngắm đảo Udo. Thuở xa xưa, người ta hay quan niệm bình minh chính là cảnh sắc quyến rũ nhất ở đảo Jeju. Từ con nước xanh lơ của biển cả, vầng dương nhấp nhô những rạng đông ửng hồng, thời khắc ấy vô cùng xinh đẹp.
*Thác nước Cheonjiyeon*
Là ngọn núi được hình thành từ 10 vạn năm trước, khi núi lửa phun trào từ trong lòng biển, và trở thành thắng cảnh hi hữu nhất, xinh đẹp hơn hẳn các miệng núi lửa khác ở Jeju. Đỉnh Bình minh cao 90m, đường kính rộng 600m, quanh năm được bao phủ bởi một lớp cỏ bạc. Trước đây người dân hay dùng nơi này để chăn nuôi gia súc và làm địa điểm ngắm đảo Udo. Thuở xa xưa, người ta hay quan niệm bình minh chính là cảnh sắc quyến rũ nhất ở đảo Jeju. Từ con nước xanh lơ của biển cả, vầng dương nhấp nhô những rạng đông ửng hồng, thời khắc ấy vô cùng xinh đẹp.
*Vách đá Jusangjeolli*
Vách đá Jusangjeolli cao khoảng 30m - 40m, đường kính rộng 1km, là một trong những vách đá lớn nhất của Hàn Quốc, được hình thành từ dung nham núi lửa, sở hữu một quần thể cột đá hình lục giác do chính sóng biển chạm trổ. Nguyên nhân khiến các cột đá mang hình dạng huyền bí và hùng vĩ là vì dung nham núi lửa Halla khi phun trào đã gặp không khí lạnh liền co lại rồi đông cứng.

III. Ẩm thực Jeju
*Haemul Ttukbaegi (Lẩu hải sản)*
Vốn nằm giữa biển khơi, bốn bề mênh mông sóng nước, đảo Jeju luôn tự hào về nền văn hóa ẩm thực phong phú của mình. Các món ăn đều gắn liền liền với hải sản tươi sống như bào ngư, trứng cầu gai, tôm, mực, nghêu; dùng chung với tàu hũ, hành lá, rau tần ô; và ăn kèm với tương ủ. Du khách sẽ nhớ mãi mùi biển của đảo Jeju thông qua món ăn này.

*Okdom Gui (Cá kình nướng)*
Cá kình là loài cá nổi tiếng không có mùi tanh như những loại cá khác, chúng sống chủ yếu ở Jeju và gần Nhật Bản. Thịt cá kình chứa rất nhiều chất dinh dưỡng, nhất là protein, thường được dùng trong những dịp đặc biệt như quốc lễ, ngày giỗ gia đình. Với cá kình, người ta xẻ đôi con cá rồi đem phơi khô, sau đó cho vào lò nướng. Có thể hầm cá kình với rong biển hoặc lóc thịt cá làm sushi ướp giấm.
*Galchi Hobakguk (Súp cá đuối nấu bí đỏ)*
Thịt cá đuối có vị ngọt, cung cấp rất nhiều chất đạm và một lượng chất béo vừa phải. Cũng như các loài cá khác, chất canxi có trong thịt cá đuối thường chứa nhiều hơn axit photphoric, được dùng kèm với rau củ. Cá đuối tươi được thái ra từng miếng nhỏ và nấu với nước súp bí đỏ, lá ớt, bắp cải. Có thể nêm thêm muối hoặc ớt bột vào món súp tùy theo sở thích của mỗi người.     Ẩm thực đảo Jeju
*
Seongkekuk (Súp cầu gai nấu rong biển)*
Các thợ lặn thường bắt cầu gai ở các khe đá dưới lòng đại dương vào cuối tháng năm và đầu tháng sáu quanh vùng đảo Jeju. Rán sơ cầu gai với dầu mè, cho vào nồi nước cùng với rong biển, sau đó nêm muối và bỏ thêm bào ngư vào. Riêng món trứng cầu gai nấu tàu hũ thì đơn giản hơn và khá ngọt.
*Jeonbokjuk (Cháo bào ngư)*
Bào ngư là một trong những loại nghêu đắt nhất thế giới, tương truyền bào ngư là món ăn yêu thích của vua Tần Thủy Hoàng thời Trung Hoa cổ đại . Ngày xưa, bào ngư được xem là đặc sản vô cùng quý giá và là đối tượng kinh tế chủ yếu của dân chài đảo Jeju. Món cháo bào ngư rất dễ tiêu hóa, tthường được dùng cho trẻ em, người già và bệnh nhân ở Hàn Quốc.
*Godeungeo Jorim (Cá thu kho củ cải)*
Đây là một món ăn vô cùng hoàn hảo với sự kết hợp của cá thu tươi được đánh bắt ngoài khơi, xắt nhỏ 3 đến 4 miếng, sau đó ướp chung với củ cải trắng thái lát, tương ớt, bột ớt, hành lá và gừng. Cách làm đơn giản, hương vị mộc mạc, tạo nên một cảm giác rất đặc trưng của món ăn vùng biển.
*
IV. Chỗ ở*

Khách sạn Lotte     82-64-731-1000     Better than Best LOTTE HOTEL
Khách sạn Shilla     82-64-735-5114     http://www.shilla.net/kr/jeju
Khách sạn Hyatt     82-64-733-1234     http://www.hyattjeju.com/
Khách sạn Suite     82-64-738-3800     http://www.suites.co.kr/
Khách sạn Hana     82-64-738-7001     http://www.hotelhana.co.kr/
Khách sạn và Khu nghỉ dưỡng Bãi biển (Khách sạn truyền thống)     82-64-738-5511     ::::SEA... ESpecially for you... ::::

*Phương tiện: Tuyến đường đến trạm cuối (Từ Seoul)*
Máy bay     Khoàng 60 phút     Sân bay quốc tế Gimpo → Sân bay quốc tế Jeju
*Phương tiện: Xe hơi thuê*
37 công ty cho thuê xe     Thông tin du lịch, thông tin giao thông, thông tin xe thuê của Tỉnh tự quản Jeju (�)

*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Hướng dẫn lộ trình tham quan Seoul* 

*I. Hướng dẫn lộ trình*



Ngày 1
Nhà xanh (nơi ở của tổng thống), Văn phòng tổng thống (khu nhà riêng) → Làng truyền thống Bukchon (hoặc phố cà phê phường Samcheong) → Cung điện Changdeok (hoặc Samcheonggak) → Phường Insa → Viện bảo tàng quốc gia Hàn Quốc → Tháp Namsan → Myeongdong (hoặc công viên lịch sử Dongdaemun) → Đài phun nước Cầu vồng ánh trăng ở sông Hàn, du thuyền, đảo nổi (hoặc phố cà phê Hongdae)

Gangnam (Hướng dẫn lộ trình)

Ngày 1
Phố Garosu phường Sinsa (Con phố có hai hàng cây ven đường) → Cửa hàng bách hóa Hyundai, Cửa hàng bách hóa Galleria → Đường Rodeo Drive ở Apgujeong → Công viên Dosan → Spa → Nhà nghỉ, khách sạn

Ngày 2
Phố thời trang phường Cheongdam → Khu thẩm mỹ
*II. Tham quan*
- Văn phòng tổng thống
Là cái nôi lịch sử đương đại của Hàn Quốc, văn phòng tổng thống là nơi lưu lại di tích các vị tổng thống Hàn Quốc trong lịch sử và sự phát triển của thủ đô Seoul phồn thịnh. Ngoài ra, văn phòng tổng thống còn được xem là hội trường của Đại Hàn dân quốc, hội trường Seoul, hội trường truyền thông của chính phủ, G20 và quán cà phê.
- Làng truyền thống Bukchon
Làng truyền thống Bukchon được hình thành từ 999 làng nghề (kiến trúc Hàn Quốc). Du khách có thể tham quan con phố nhỏ đáng yêu này với hai tuyến đường đi bộ chính: 31 Gahee-dong và 11 Gahee-dong. Ngoài ra còn có 4 di tích lịch sử, 3 di tích thiên nhiên, 5 vùng lưu trữ văn hóa dân gian Seoul, 3 tài sản văn hóa hữu hình, 1 vùng lưu trữ tài nguyên, 3 tài sản văn hóa đã đăng ký, và các nguồn văn hóa khác được thu thập.
- Cung điện Changdeokgung
Changdeokgung là cung điện thứ hai của triều đại Joseon được Jong Tae xây dựng năm 1405., từng bị thiêu trụi trong cuộc xâm lăng năm 1592 của quân Nhật, sau đó được kiến tạo lại vào năm 1610 và trở thành nơi ở của các vị hoàng đế trong suốt mấy thế kỉ. Khi đế quốc Nhật cầm quyền ở Hàn Quốc lần thứ hai (1910 - 1945), cung điện đã bị tàn phá một lần nữa và được trùng tu vào năm 1991, cuối cùng trở thành di sản văn hóa thế giới năm 1997. So với các cung điện thời Joseon, Changdeokgung là cung điện có hoa viên xinh đẹp nhất.
-Insa-dong
Khi phân bổ các cấp hành chính Hàn Quốc vào năm 1914, Daesa-dong, Imun-dong, Sujeon-dong được sáp nhập thành Insa-dong, giáp ranh với Jongno. Kể từ khi kết thúc thời đại cầm quyền của Nhật Bản ở Hàn Quốc, các cửa hiệu đồ cổ bắt đầu tập trung về Insa-dong. Vào những năm 1970, trước tệ nạn giả mạo cổ vật nghệ thuật đang phùng phát khắp toàn quốc, chính phủ đã đưa ra chính sách chống giả mạo hợp pháp khiến cho nhiều cửa hiệu đồ cổ cũng như phòng trưng bày nghệ thuật đều dời về đây. Nhiều nhà hàng truyền thống được đặt giữa Insa-dong, khiến nơi này trở nên phổ biến hơn với khách du lịch nước ngoài đến để tìm lại vẻ đẹp và mùi vị truyền thống của Hàn Quốc.
- Bảo tàng quốc gia Hàn Quốc.
Có thể so với 6 bảo tàng hàng đầu thế giới, Bảo tàng Quốc Gia là bảo tàng đại diện cho Hàn Quốc với hơn 135.000 triển lãm. Bảo tàng được chia làm 6 khu và 18 hội trường triển lãm bao gồm nhiều lĩnh vực, và hơn 5000 triển lãm vĩnh cửu được trưng bày.

- Tháp Namsan
Lọt thỏm ở vùng núi Nam, tháp Namsan cao 236,7 mét. Nó được xây dựng vào năm 1971 nhằm phát sóng truyền thanh, sau đó trên đỉnh ngọn tháp được xây dựng thêm một đài quan sát và mở cửa cho công chúng tham quan vào năm 1980. Đài quan sát có bốn khu, khu nhà hàng với các món ăn Hàn Quốc và món phương Tây, quán cà phê, quán rượu. Thang máy tốc độ cao, di chuyển 240m/phút, đưa du khách từ mặt đất lên tầng cao nhất.

- Myeongdong
Myeongdong vốn nổi tiếng là thánh địa mua sắm lớn nhất Seoul, với lượt mua sắm trung bình từ 1,5 đến 2 triệu. Sau chiến tranh Triều Tiên năm 1950, nơi đây trở thành một trung tâm thương mại, tài chính và văn hóa. Sau khi Gangnam và Yeoui-do được phát triển vào những năm 1980, Myeongdong bị quên lãng trong một thời gian dài. Nhưng gần đây, một vài cửa hàng danh tiếng đã mở ra và phát triển tại đây, làm cho Myeongdong trở nên nổi tiếng như xưa. Đặc biệt, các cửa hàng mỹ phẩm Hàn Quốc cung cấp các sản phẩm chất lượng cao với giá cả tương đối thấp như ZARA, GAP, FOREVER 21 và các cửa hàng có thương hiệu khác đã được mở tại đây, làm cho Myeong trở nên thu hút hơn đối với du khách nước ngoài thích mua sắm.
- Hongdae
Hongdae là khu dân cư được phép tự do hoạt động suốt 365 ngày với nhiều đam mê văn hóa, tập trận du kích, nghiên cứu năng lượng, ăn uống về đêm, thời trang, thí nghiệm, câu lạc bộ giải trí, truyền thông đa phương tiện. Đặc biệt Hongdae Freemark là nơi tập trung nhiều tác phẩm nghệ thuật của đại đa số nghệ sĩ trẻ
- Đài phun nước cầu vồng ánh trăng Seoul
Seoul đã tạo ra đài phun nước cầu vồng ánh trăng trên cầu Banpo nhằm đổi mới quang cảnh Soeul. Đài phun ra các con nước đầy màu sắc trông như một cầu vồng rực rỡ. Sau buổi hoàng hôn, ánh đèn dịu nhẹ hòa cùng tiếng nhạc du dương biến đài phun nước trở thành một vũ đài cho các con nước múa lượn
- Du thuyền trên sông Hàn (hoặc du lịch bằng tàu)
Sông Hàn vốn là bến đổ chung của 15 nhánh sông lớn nhỏ tại Hàn Quốc, bao gồm 8 bến tàu du lịch hoạt động quanh năm. Mỗi bến đều có tuyến đường và lịch trình khác nhau, du khách có thể tự do thưởng thức biểu diễn, ẩm thực, trà đạo và các hoạt động khác trên tàu. Nhìn chung, dạo chơi sông Hàn bằng du thuyền rất phù hợp với những du khách nước ngoài và các hộ gia đình yêu thích phong cảnh lãng mạn.
- Đảo nổi
Đảo Sebit DungDung là kiến trúc đầu tiên trên thế giới được xây dựng bởi vật thể nổi. Ý tưởng ban đầu là để tạo ra một biểu tượng văn hóa ven biển độc đáo, mở ra một quang cảnh mới trên sông Hàn. Là một trong những trung tâm hành chính, nối liền Gwanghwamun, Trung tâm nghệ thuật Seoul và Khu liên hợp chính phủ tại Gwacheon với nhau.     
- Phố Garosu (Hàng cây ven đường)
Phố Garosu ở Sinsa-dong là khu vực nắm bắt xu hướng thời trang nhanh nhất Seoul, cũng là điểm đến lý tưởng của những nhà thiết kế đương đại để thể hiện phong cách độc đáo của họ. Garosu nổi tiếng bởi hàng loạt các cửa hàng trời trang và hình ảnh hai hàng cây bạch quả ven đường đổ bóng lên những chiếc bàn cà phê ngoài trời, gợi ta nhớ về đáng vẻ xinh đẹp của con phố Châu Âu.
- Cửa hàng bách hóa Hyundai (Hàng đầu Apgujeong)
Tọa lạc tại trung tâm mua sắm Apgujeong, cửa hàng bách hóa Hyundai cung cấp các dịch vụ mua sắm và thưởng thức nhiều tập quán khác nhau. Tầng hầm 2 trưng bày nhiều đồ trang trí nội thất và quân áo hàng hiệu cho những khách trẻ tuổi. Tầng 2 có các cửa hàng thời trang sang trọng như: Berberry, Chloe, Bottega Veneta dành cho những vị khách ở tuổi ba mươi, còn các khu vườn trên sân thượng là nơi hẹn hò vô cùng lý tưởng.
- Cửa hàng bách hóa Galleria
Vào tháng 9 năm 2004, trung tâm thời trang Gallerian đã được sửa chữa trong vòng 5 tháng nhằm bổ sung thêm nhiều thương hiệu nổi tiếng trên thế giới, tạo thành một trung tâm thời trang thượng đẳng vô cùng sang trọng. Tầng 1 đến tầng 5 là các cửa hàng Louis Vuitton, Gucci và một số cửa hàng danh tiếng khác.
- Đường Redeo Drive ở Apgujeong
Thuật ngữ Apgujeong có nguồn gốc từ tên hiệu của thừa tướng Han Myeong-Hoi, một tước quan cao nhất của triều đại Josun. Còn tên đường Rodeo Drive được lấy từ đồi Beverlys, trở thành một trong các con đường thời trang đặc trưng ở Seoul. Rodeo Drive có rất nhiều cửa hàng trang sức tổ chức khuyến mãi mà vẫn đảm bảo sự đa dạng về phong cách cho khách mua sắm.
- Công viên Dosan
Tọa lạc tại Sinsa-dong quận Gangnam, công viên Dosan được xây dựng để tưởng nhớ nhà cách mạng Dosan (tên hiệu của Ahn Chang-Ho) và vợ ông là Lee Hye Ryeon, cả hai đều được chôn cất tại đây. Bức tượng họa hình ông được đặt tại lối đi ở phía đông công viên, còn mộ phần, đài tưởng niệm và các tác phẩm điêu khắc khác thì được đặt ở giữa công viên. Bao quanh công viên là 7.600 cây của 35 loài khác nhau, tạo thành chốn nghỉ ngơi thoải mái nhất trong thành phố.
- Con đường thời trang Cheongdam
Từ ngã tư Cheongdam đến cửa hàng bách hóa Galleria, dọc hai bên đường có rất nhiều cửa hàng thời trang danh tiếng. Sau khi được bình chọn là khu mua sắm đặc biệt trên toàn quốc với danh gọi con đường thời trang Cheongdam. Dưới sự ảnh hưởng của làn sóng Hàn Quốc, thời gian gần đây Cheongdam ví như một địa điểm du lịch phổ biến của du khách châu Á, đặc biệt là Nhật Bản. Ngoài ra, vô số nhà hàng, nhà xuất bản và phòng triển lãm đã được mở ra tại đây, giúp du khách hưởng trọn niềm vui mua sắm và hiểu rõ xu hướng thời trang hiện nay.
*III. Ẩm thực*
- Hanjeongsik – "Gung Yeon"
Tổng thống Han Bok Ryeo là người kế thừa đời thứ ba của nhà hàng Gung Yeon, vốn thuộc quyền sở hữu của gia tộc Hwang Hyeo Seong. Đại yến cung đình đứng ở vị trí 38 trong danh sách văn hóa phi vật thể quốc giap[p. Ông cũng là bậc thầy trong việc giới thiệu các món ăn cung đình trên chương trình truyền hình ẩm thực hoàng gia (Daejanggeum). Đặc trưng của nhà hàng Gung Yeon là mô phỏng lại những thực đơn cung đình đẹp mắt, bày biện đúng nghi lễ, góp phần thể hiện tinh hoa văn hóa ẩm thực truyền thống của hoàng gia Đại Hàn dân quốc.
Giới thiệu nhà hàng:
Gung Yeon: 82-2-3673-1104
- Fusion Hansik (Món Hàn) – "View & Kitchen"
View & Kitchen là nhà hàng mang phong cách Hàn Quốc, được xây dựng bởi đầu bếp Yoon Jeong-Jin, vốn là phụ tá bếp trưởng ở Gaon và Giheung Byeoldang. Đa phần các món ăn ở đây đều xuất xứ từ Hàn Quốc cùng với sự kết hợp nhiều món ăn Trung Quốc, Nhật Bản phổ biến. Nằm trên đường nội thành Nambu, View & Kitchen có kiến trúc nội thất rất độc đáo, kể cả bát dĩa và các dụng cụ nhà bếp khác cũng mang đậm nét riêng. Đặc biệt, tầng hai chỉ dành riêng cho các thực khách đã đăng ký làm thành viên của nhà hàng.
Giới thiệu nhà hàng:
View & Kitchen: 82-2-797-3553
- Kalguksu (Mì sợi thủ công) – "Myeongdong Gyoia"
Khởi nghiệp của nhà hàng Kalguksu chính là làm mì sợi. Từ những hạt lúa mì tươi mới, nhà hàng đã tạo ra một loại mì có hương vị tinh tế với độ dai riêng biệt, đủ sức thỏa mãn vị giác của những người sành ăn. Nước dùng đa dạng, nhất là xương gà hầm, cùng với những gia vị bí truyền khác đã tạo nên một phong cách riêng cho nhà hàng Kalguksu.
Giới thiệu nhà hàng:
Myeongdong Gyoja: 82-2-776-5348,3424
- Sogalbi (Sườn bò xắt khúc) – "Neobigyp"
Neobigyp cung cấp Galbijim (xương hầm với nước sốt cay) hấp cay với bánh gạo. Món này rất được du khách Nhật ưa chuộng ở Myeongdong. Saenggalbi (sườn bò) và Yachae Jeongel (rau và thịt bò nhúng lẩu) cũng như Yukhoe (thịt bò băm) rất phổ biến.
Giới thiệu nhà hàng:
NoBiZib: 82-2-756-4030,4084
- Baekban (Cơm, súp, và các món phụ) – "Eomeoni Wa Godeungeo"
Tuy khá tốn kém khi ăn Baekban, nhưng nhiều người vẫn quyết định chọn Baekban, một phần là do bát cơm nóng hổi thơm lừng được bưng ra sau khi gọi món.
Giới thiệu nhà hàng:
Mon& Mackeret: 82-2-337-0704
- Bunsik (Thực phẩm làm từ bột mì) – "Sorae Yanggopchan"
Seorae Yanggopchang là một nhà hàng tương đối rẻ, thích hợp để thưởng thức các món bò nướng và bao tử. Cùng với những bảng hiệu cũ kỹ làm cho món sườn nướng và thức uống nơi đây dường như trở nên độc đáo hơn.
Giới thiệu nhà hàng:
School Food: 82-2-3477-0234
- Ojingeo & Nakji (Mực và bạch tuộc nhỏ) – "Odaegam"
Với Batgodong, Odaegam là nơi nổi tiếng về mực, bạch tuộc và bulgogi (thịt bò nướng). Các nguyên liệu hải sản được giao trực tiếp từ cổng Jumunjin Donghae (biển Đông). Các menu đặc biệt bữa trưa như Ojingeo Jeongol Baekban (mực hầm với các món phụ), Nakji Bulgogi Baekban (bạch tuộc con nướng và bò nướng BBQ với các món phụ) rất phổ biến cho nhân viên văn phòng.
Giới thiệu nhà hàng:
Odaegam: 82-2-549-7038
- Boribap Jeongsik – "Sawolae Boribap"
Có kinh nghiệm hơn 30 năm kinh doanh, Sawolae không chỉ mang đến bầu không khí gần gũi mà còn là nơi có nhiều món ăn ngon.
Giới thiệu nhà hàng:
Sawolae Boribap: 82-2-540-5292
- Naengmyeon (Mì lạnh) – "Gangseo Myeonok"
Đây là một chuỗi nhà hàng của hệ thống nhà hàng hàng đầu tại Mangseo Myeonok, tọa lạc ở phía trước Tòa thị chính. Mì lạnh là một tên gọi khác của Naeongmyeons, với nước dùng được làm từ ức bò nấu với nước sôi, thêm một số phụ gia khác và nước trái cây Dongchimi.
Giới thiệu nhà hàng:
Gangseo Myeonok: 82-2-3445-0092
- Fusion Yaksik (Cháu táo tàu) = "Gorilla Vào Bếp"
Với khẩu hiệu "Không kem, không bơ, và không béo", Gorilla Vào Bếp là một nhà hàng chuyên về thức ăn ngon và thực phẩm sạch. Không sử dụng bơ trong chiên rán, nhà hàng phục vụ các món ăn theo đúng chế độ ăn uống của thực khách mà vẫn đảm bảo dinh dưỡng tốt cho sức khỏe. Ngoài ra, nhờ sử dụng một số loại gia vị mới lạ cùng với phong cách trang trí nội thất độc đáo, nhà hàng đã để lại dấu ấn riêng trong lòng thực khách. Thêm nữa, nam diễn viên gạo cội của làng giải trí Hàn Quốc, Bae Yong Jun, đã bỏ rất nhiều công sức đầu tư vào nhà hàng này, thu hút nhiều du khách Nhật đến và thưởng thức các món ăn tại đây.
Giới thiệu nhà hàng:
Gorilla in the Kitchen: 82-2-3442-1688 
*IV. Chỗ ở*
- Gangbuk
Khách sạn Đại sứ     82-2-2275-1101     http://grand.ambatel.com/
Khách sạn Lotte     82-2-771-1000     Better than Best LOTTE HOTEL
Khách sạn Đại Hyatt     82-2-797-1234     http://www.grandhyattseoul.co.kr/
Khách sạn Thành phố Lotte     82-2-6009-1000     ▒▒▒▒▒ LOTTE CITY HOTEL ▒▒▒▒▒
Khách sạn Thủ đô     82-2-792-1122     ::: Hotel Capital ȣ
Khách sạn Sejong     82-2-773-6000     + SEOUL SEJONG HOTEL +
Khách sạn Trung thành     82-2-756-1112     SEOUL ROYAL HOTEL - Peaceful resting places in the center of the city -
Khách sạn Hàn Quốc     82-2-2171-7000     http://www.koreanahotel.com/
- Gangnam
Khách sạn Ritz Carlton     82-2-3451-8000     THE RITZ-CARLTON
Khách sạn Lotte     82-2-785-5552     Better than Best LOTTE HOTEL
Khách sạn Marriott JW      82-2-6282-6262     JW 
Khách sạn Ramada Seoul     82-2-6202-2000     :: RAMADA SEOUL - Everything Except Excess ::
Khách sạn Đại sứ Novotel     82-2-567-1101     노보텔 앰배서더 강남
Khách sạn Samjeong     82-2-557-1221     HOTEL SAMJUNG
Khách sạn Ellui     82-2-514-3535     ELLUI - THE FINEST VENUE EVER
Khách sạn Prima     82-2-544-8523     HOTEL PRIMA
Khách sạn hàng đầu miền Tây Gangnam     82-2-6474-2000     http://www.bestwester


*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Hướng dẫn lộ trình tham quan Seoul* 

*I. Hướng dẫn lộ trình*



Ngày 1
Nhà xanh (nơi ở của tổng thống), Văn phòng tổng thống (khu nhà riêng) → Làng truyền thống Bukchon (hoặc phố cà phê phường Samcheong) → Cung điện Changdeok (hoặc Samcheonggak) → Phường Insa → Viện bảo tàng quốc gia Hàn Quốc → Tháp Namsan → Myeongdong (hoặc công viên lịch sử Dongdaemun) → Đài phun nước Cầu vồng ánh trăng ở sông Hàn, du thuyền, đảo nổi (hoặc phố cà phê Hongdae)

Gangnam (Hướng dẫn lộ trình)

Ngày 1
Phố Garosu phường Sinsa (Con phố có hai hàng cây ven đường) → Cửa hàng bách hóa Hyundai, Cửa hàng bách hóa Galleria → Đường Rodeo Drive ở Apgujeong → Công viên Dosan → Spa → Nhà nghỉ, khách sạn

Ngày 2
Phố thời trang phường Cheongdam → Khu thẩm mỹ
*II. Tham quan*
- Văn phòng tổng thống
Là cái nôi lịch sử đương đại của Hàn Quốc, văn phòng tổng thống là nơi lưu lại di tích các vị tổng thống Hàn Quốc trong lịch sử và sự phát triển của thủ đô Seoul phồn thịnh. Ngoài ra, văn phòng tổng thống còn được xem là hội trường của Đại Hàn dân quốc, hội trường Seoul, hội trường truyền thông của chính phủ, G20 và quán cà phê.
- Làng truyền thống Bukchon
Làng truyền thống Bukchon được hình thành từ 999 làng nghề (kiến trúc Hàn Quốc). Du khách có thể tham quan con phố nhỏ đáng yêu này với hai tuyến đường đi bộ chính: 31 Gahee-dong và 11 Gahee-dong. Ngoài ra còn có 4 di tích lịch sử, 3 di tích thiên nhiên, 5 vùng lưu trữ văn hóa dân gian Seoul, 3 tài sản văn hóa hữu hình, 1 vùng lưu trữ tài nguyên, 3 tài sản văn hóa đã đăng ký, và các nguồn văn hóa khác được thu thập.
- Cung điện Changdeokgung
Changdeokgung là cung điện thứ hai của triều đại Joseon được Jong Tae xây dựng năm 1405., từng bị thiêu trụi trong cuộc xâm lăng năm 1592 của quân Nhật, sau đó được kiến tạo lại vào năm 1610 và trở thành nơi ở của các vị hoàng đế trong suốt mấy thế kỉ. Khi đế quốc Nhật cầm quyền ở Hàn Quốc lần thứ hai (1910 - 1945), cung điện đã bị tàn phá một lần nữa và được trùng tu vào năm 1991, cuối cùng trở thành di sản văn hóa thế giới năm 1997. So với các cung điện thời Joseon, Changdeokgung là cung điện có hoa viên xinh đẹp nhất.
-Insa-dong
Khi phân bổ các cấp hành chính Hàn Quốc vào năm 1914, Daesa-dong, Imun-dong, Sujeon-dong được sáp nhập thành Insa-dong, giáp ranh với Jongno. Kể từ khi kết thúc thời đại cầm quyền của Nhật Bản ở Hàn Quốc, các cửa hiệu đồ cổ bắt đầu tập trung về Insa-dong. Vào những năm 1970, trước tệ nạn giả mạo cổ vật nghệ thuật đang phùng phát khắp toàn quốc, chính phủ đã đưa ra chính sách chống giả mạo hợp pháp khiến cho nhiều cửa hiệu đồ cổ cũng như phòng trưng bày nghệ thuật đều dời về đây. Nhiều nhà hàng truyền thống được đặt giữa Insa-dong, khiến nơi này trở nên phổ biến hơn với khách du lịch nước ngoài đến để tìm lại vẻ đẹp và mùi vị truyền thống của Hàn Quốc.
- Bảo tàng quốc gia Hàn Quốc.
Có thể so với 6 bảo tàng hàng đầu thế giới, Bảo tàng Quốc Gia là bảo tàng đại diện cho Hàn Quốc với hơn 135.000 triển lãm. Bảo tàng được chia làm 6 khu và 18 hội trường triển lãm bao gồm nhiều lĩnh vực, và hơn 5000 triển lãm vĩnh cửu được trưng bày.

- Tháp Namsan
Lọt thỏm ở vùng núi Nam, tháp Namsan cao 236,7 mét. Nó được xây dựng vào năm 1971 nhằm phát sóng truyền thanh, sau đó trên đỉnh ngọn tháp được xây dựng thêm một đài quan sát và mở cửa cho công chúng tham quan vào năm 1980. Đài quan sát có bốn khu, khu nhà hàng với các món ăn Hàn Quốc và món phương Tây, quán cà phê, quán rượu. Thang máy tốc độ cao, di chuyển 240m/phút, đưa du khách từ mặt đất lên tầng cao nhất.

- Myeongdong
Myeongdong vốn nổi tiếng là thánh địa mua sắm lớn nhất Seoul, với lượt mua sắm trung bình từ 1,5 đến 2 triệu. Sau chiến tranh Triều Tiên năm 1950, nơi đây trở thành một trung tâm thương mại, tài chính và văn hóa. Sau khi Gangnam và Yeoui-do được phát triển vào những năm 1980, Myeongdong bị quên lãng trong một thời gian dài. Nhưng gần đây, một vài cửa hàng danh tiếng đã mở ra và phát triển tại đây, làm cho Myeongdong trở nên nổi tiếng như xưa. Đặc biệt, các cửa hàng mỹ phẩm Hàn Quốc cung cấp các sản phẩm chất lượng cao với giá cả tương đối thấp như ZARA, GAP, FOREVER 21 và các cửa hàng có thương hiệu khác đã được mở tại đây, làm cho Myeong trở nên thu hút hơn đối với du khách nước ngoài thích mua sắm.
- Hongdae
Hongdae là khu dân cư được phép tự do hoạt động suốt 365 ngày với nhiều đam mê văn hóa, tập trận du kích, nghiên cứu năng lượng, ăn uống về đêm, thời trang, thí nghiệm, câu lạc bộ giải trí, truyền thông đa phương tiện. Đặc biệt Hongdae Freemark là nơi tập trung nhiều tác phẩm nghệ thuật của đại đa số nghệ sĩ trẻ
- Đài phun nước cầu vồng ánh trăng Seoul
Seoul đã tạo ra đài phun nước cầu vồng ánh trăng trên cầu Banpo nhằm đổi mới quang cảnh Soeul. Đài phun ra các con nước đầy màu sắc trông như một cầu vồng rực rỡ. Sau buổi hoàng hôn, ánh đèn dịu nhẹ hòa cùng tiếng nhạc du dương biến đài phun nước trở thành một vũ đài cho các con nước múa lượn
- Du thuyền trên sông Hàn (hoặc du lịch bằng tàu)
Sông Hàn vốn là bến đổ chung của 15 nhánh sông lớn nhỏ tại Hàn Quốc, bao gồm 8 bến tàu du lịch hoạt động quanh năm. Mỗi bến đều có tuyến đường và lịch trình khác nhau, du khách có thể tự do thưởng thức biểu diễn, ẩm thực, trà đạo và các hoạt động khác trên tàu. Nhìn chung, dạo chơi sông Hàn bằng du thuyền rất phù hợp với những du khách nước ngoài và các hộ gia đình yêu thích phong cảnh lãng mạn.
- Đảo nổi
Đảo Sebit DungDung là kiến trúc đầu tiên trên thế giới được xây dựng bởi vật thể nổi. Ý tưởng ban đầu là để tạo ra một biểu tượng văn hóa ven biển độc đáo, mở ra một quang cảnh mới trên sông Hàn. Là một trong những trung tâm hành chính, nối liền Gwanghwamun, Trung tâm nghệ thuật Seoul và Khu liên hợp chính phủ tại Gwacheon với nhau.     
- Phố Garosu (Hàng cây ven đường)
Phố Garosu ở Sinsa-dong là khu vực nắm bắt xu hướng thời trang nhanh nhất Seoul, cũng là điểm đến lý tưởng của những nhà thiết kế đương đại để thể hiện phong cách độc đáo của họ. Garosu nổi tiếng bởi hàng loạt các cửa hàng trời trang và hình ảnh hai hàng cây bạch quả ven đường đổ bóng lên những chiếc bàn cà phê ngoài trời, gợi ta nhớ về đáng vẻ xinh đẹp của con phố Châu Âu.
- Cửa hàng bách hóa Hyundai (Hàng đầu Apgujeong)
Tọa lạc tại trung tâm mua sắm Apgujeong, cửa hàng bách hóa Hyundai cung cấp các dịch vụ mua sắm và thưởng thức nhiều tập quán khác nhau. Tầng hầm 2 trưng bày nhiều đồ trang trí nội thất và quân áo hàng hiệu cho những khách trẻ tuổi. Tầng 2 có các cửa hàng thời trang sang trọng như: Berberry, Chloe, Bottega Veneta dành cho những vị khách ở tuổi ba mươi, còn các khu vườn trên sân thượng là nơi hẹn hò vô cùng lý tưởng.
- Cửa hàng bách hóa Galleria
Vào tháng 9 năm 2004, trung tâm thời trang Gallerian đã được sửa chữa trong vòng 5 tháng nhằm bổ sung thêm nhiều thương hiệu nổi tiếng trên thế giới, tạo thành một trung tâm thời trang thượng đẳng vô cùng sang trọng. Tầng 1 đến tầng 5 là các cửa hàng Louis Vuitton, Gucci và một số cửa hàng danh tiếng khác.
- Đường Redeo Drive ở Apgujeong
Thuật ngữ Apgujeong có nguồn gốc từ tên hiệu của thừa tướng Han Myeong-Hoi, một tước quan cao nhất của triều đại Josun. Còn tên đường Rodeo Drive được lấy từ đồi Beverlys, trở thành một trong các con đường thời trang đặc trưng ở Seoul. Rodeo Drive có rất nhiều cửa hàng trang sức tổ chức khuyến mãi mà vẫn đảm bảo sự đa dạng về phong cách cho khách mua sắm.
- Công viên Dosan
Tọa lạc tại Sinsa-dong quận Gangnam, công viên Dosan được xây dựng để tưởng nhớ nhà cách mạng Dosan (tên hiệu của Ahn Chang-Ho) và vợ ông là Lee Hye Ryeon, cả hai đều được chôn cất tại đây. Bức tượng họa hình ông được đặt tại lối đi ở phía đông công viên, còn mộ phần, đài tưởng niệm và các tác phẩm điêu khắc khác thì được đặt ở giữa công viên. Bao quanh công viên là 7.600 cây của 35 loài khác nhau, tạo thành chốn nghỉ ngơi thoải mái nhất trong thành phố.
- Con đường thời trang Cheongdam
Từ ngã tư Cheongdam đến cửa hàng bách hóa Galleria, dọc hai bên đường có rất nhiều cửa hàng thời trang danh tiếng. Sau khi được bình chọn là khu mua sắm đặc biệt trên toàn quốc với danh gọi con đường thời trang Cheongdam. Dưới sự ảnh hưởng của làn sóng Hàn Quốc, thời gian gần đây Cheongdam ví như một địa điểm du lịch phổ biến của du khách châu Á, đặc biệt là Nhật Bản. Ngoài ra, vô số nhà hàng, nhà xuất bản và phòng triển lãm đã được mở ra tại đây, giúp du khách hưởng trọn niềm vui mua sắm và hiểu rõ xu hướng thời trang hiện nay.
*III. Ẩm thực*
- Hanjeongsik – "Gung Yeon"
Tổng thống Han Bok Ryeo là người kế thừa đời thứ ba của nhà hàng Gung Yeon, vốn thuộc quyền sở hữu của gia tộc Hwang Hyeo Seong. Đại yến cung đình đứng ở vị trí 38 trong danh sách văn hóa phi vật thể quốc giap[p. Ông cũng là bậc thầy trong việc giới thiệu các món ăn cung đình trên chương trình truyền hình ẩm thực hoàng gia (Daejanggeum). Đặc trưng của nhà hàng Gung Yeon là mô phỏng lại những thực đơn cung đình đẹp mắt, bày biện đúng nghi lễ, góp phần thể hiện tinh hoa văn hóa ẩm thực truyền thống của hoàng gia Đại Hàn dân quốc.
Giới thiệu nhà hàng:
Gung Yeon: 82-2-3673-1104
- Fusion Hansik (Món Hàn) – "View & Kitchen"
View & Kitchen là nhà hàng mang phong cách Hàn Quốc, được xây dựng bởi đầu bếp Yoon Jeong-Jin, vốn là phụ tá bếp trưởng ở Gaon và Giheung Byeoldang. Đa phần các món ăn ở đây đều xuất xứ từ Hàn Quốc cùng với sự kết hợp nhiều món ăn Trung Quốc, Nhật Bản phổ biến. Nằm trên đường nội thành Nambu, View & Kitchen có kiến trúc nội thất rất độc đáo, kể cả bát dĩa và các dụng cụ nhà bếp khác cũng mang đậm nét riêng. Đặc biệt, tầng hai chỉ dành riêng cho các thực khách đã đăng ký làm thành viên của nhà hàng.
Giới thiệu nhà hàng:
View & Kitchen: 82-2-797-3553
- Kalguksu (Mì sợi thủ công) – "Myeongdong Gyoia"
Khởi nghiệp của nhà hàng Kalguksu chính là làm mì sợi. Từ những hạt lúa mì tươi mới, nhà hàng đã tạo ra một loại mì có hương vị tinh tế với độ dai riêng biệt, đủ sức thỏa mãn vị giác của những người sành ăn. Nước dùng đa dạng, nhất là xương gà hầm, cùng với những gia vị bí truyền khác đã tạo nên một phong cách riêng cho nhà hàng Kalguksu.
Giới thiệu nhà hàng:
Myeongdong Gyoja: 82-2-776-5348,3424
- Sogalbi (Sườn bò xắt khúc) – "Neobigyp"
Neobigyp cung cấp Galbijim (xương hầm với nước sốt cay) hấp cay với bánh gạo. Món này rất được du khách Nhật ưa chuộng ở Myeongdong. Saenggalbi (sườn bò) và Yachae Jeongel (rau và thịt bò nhúng lẩu) cũng như Yukhoe (thịt bò băm) rất phổ biến.
Giới thiệu nhà hàng:
NoBiZib: 82-2-756-4030,4084
- Baekban (Cơm, súp, và các món phụ) – "Eomeoni Wa Godeungeo"
Tuy khá tốn kém khi ăn Baekban, nhưng nhiều người vẫn quyết định chọn Baekban, một phần là do bát cơm nóng hổi thơm lừng được bưng ra sau khi gọi món.
Giới thiệu nhà hàng:
Mon& Mackeret: 82-2-337-0704
- Bunsik (Thực phẩm làm từ bột mì) – "Sorae Yanggopchan"
Seorae Yanggopchang là một nhà hàng tương đối rẻ, thích hợp để thưởng thức các món bò nướng và bao tử. Cùng với những bảng hiệu cũ kỹ làm cho món sườn nướng và thức uống nơi đây dường như trở nên độc đáo hơn.
Giới thiệu nhà hàng:
School Food: 82-2-3477-0234
- Ojingeo & Nakji (Mực và bạch tuộc nhỏ) – "Odaegam"
Với Batgodong, Odaegam là nơi nổi tiếng về mực, bạch tuộc và bulgogi (thịt bò nướng). Các nguyên liệu hải sản được giao trực tiếp từ cổng Jumunjin Donghae (biển Đông). Các menu đặc biệt bữa trưa như Ojingeo Jeongol Baekban (mực hầm với các món phụ), Nakji Bulgogi Baekban (bạch tuộc con nướng và bò nướng BBQ với các món phụ) rất phổ biến cho nhân viên văn phòng.
Giới thiệu nhà hàng:
Odaegam: 82-2-549-7038
- Boribap Jeongsik – "Sawolae Boribap"
Có kinh nghiệm hơn 30 năm kinh doanh, Sawolae không chỉ mang đến bầu không khí gần gũi mà còn là nơi có nhiều món ăn ngon.
Giới thiệu nhà hàng:
Sawolae Boribap: 82-2-540-5292
- Naengmyeon (Mì lạnh) – "Gangseo Myeonok"
Đây là một chuỗi nhà hàng của hệ thống nhà hàng hàng đầu tại Mangseo Myeonok, tọa lạc ở phía trước Tòa thị chính. Mì lạnh là một tên gọi khác của Naeongmyeons, với nước dùng được làm từ ức bò nấu với nước sôi, thêm một số phụ gia khác và nước trái cây Dongchimi.
Giới thiệu nhà hàng:
Gangseo Myeonok: 82-2-3445-0092
- Fusion Yaksik (Cháu táo tàu) = "Gorilla Vào Bếp"
Với khẩu hiệu "Không kem, không bơ, và không béo", Gorilla Vào Bếp là một nhà hàng chuyên về thức ăn ngon và thực phẩm sạch. Không sử dụng bơ trong chiên rán, nhà hàng phục vụ các món ăn theo đúng chế độ ăn uống của thực khách mà vẫn đảm bảo dinh dưỡng tốt cho sức khỏe. Ngoài ra, nhờ sử dụng một số loại gia vị mới lạ cùng với phong cách trang trí nội thất độc đáo, nhà hàng đã để lại dấu ấn riêng trong lòng thực khách. Thêm nữa, nam diễn viên gạo cội của làng giải trí Hàn Quốc, Bae Yong Jun, đã bỏ rất nhiều công sức đầu tư vào nhà hàng này, thu hút nhiều du khách Nhật đến và thưởng thức các món ăn tại đây.
Giới thiệu nhà hàng:
Gorilla in the Kitchen: 82-2-3442-1688 
*IV. Chỗ ở*
- Gangbuk
Khách sạn Đại sứ     82-2-2275-1101     http://grand.ambatel.com/
Khách sạn Lotte     82-2-771-1000     Better than Best LOTTE HOTEL
Khách sạn Đại Hyatt     82-2-797-1234     http://www.grandhyattseoul.co.kr/
Khách sạn Thành phố Lotte     82-2-6009-1000     ▒▒▒▒▒ LOTTE CITY HOTEL ▒▒▒▒▒
Khách sạn Thủ đô     82-2-792-1122     ::: Hotel Capital ȣ
Khách sạn Sejong     82-2-773-6000     + SEOUL SEJONG HOTEL +
Khách sạn Trung thành     82-2-756-1112     SEOUL ROYAL HOTEL - Peaceful resting places in the center of the city -
Khách sạn Hàn Quốc     82-2-2171-7000     http://www.koreanahotel.com/
- Gangnam
Khách sạn Ritz Carlton     82-2-3451-8000     THE RITZ-CARLTON
Khách sạn Lotte     82-2-785-5552     Better than Best LOTTE HOTEL
Khách sạn Marriott JW      82-2-6282-6262     JW 
Khách sạn Ramada Seoul     82-2-6202-2000     :: RAMADA SEOUL - Everything Except Excess ::
Khách sạn Đại sứ Novotel     82-2-567-1101     노보텔 앰배서더 강남
Khách sạn Samjeong     82-2-557-1221     HOTEL SAMJUNG
Khách sạn Ellui     82-2-514-3535     ELLUI - THE FINEST VENUE EVER
Khách sạn Prima     82-2-544-8523     HOTEL PRIMA
Khách sạn hàng đầu miền Tây Gangnam     82-2-6474-2000     http://www.bestwester


*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89



----------


## quynhhuong89

*Hướng dẫn lộ trình tham quan Incheon* 


*I. Hướng dẫn lộ trình*
Ngày 1
Thành phố nhỏ xinh → Công viên trung tâm Songdo (Taxi nước) → Công viên cổ truyền Wolmi-do → Gaehangjang (Cảng mở) (hoặc công viên tự do) → Tháp Trung Hoa → Khách sạn

Ngày 2
Chùa Jeondeungsa → Ganghwa Goindol (Dolmen; UNESCO) → Đài quan sát Pyeonghwa (Hòa bình) → Quân khu
*II. Tham quan*

- Wolmido (Cảnh đêm)
Wolmido là địa điểm lý tưởng nhất để quan sát cảnh biển Incheon và con mắt ánh trăng ở công viên Wolmido. Đài quan sát cao 25m được xây dựng bằng kính, giúp du khách nhìn thấy toàn bộ cảng Incheon, công viên Freedom và trung tâm thành phố Incheon. Ngoài ra, đài quan sát còn chiếu đèn pha đầy màu sắc vào ban đêm.
- Công viên sinh thái Sorae
Tổng diện tích sinh thái lên đến 1.560.000m2 (lớn hơn 212 lần so với sân bóng đá thông thường). Công viên có nhiều loại sinh vật biển sống trong các vùng ngập nước, du khách cũng có thể trải nghiệm các hố bùn và cánh đồng muối. Một bầu không khí thơ mộng với cối xây gió màu đỏ giữa cánh đồng lau sậy cho du khách cảm giác như "Alice lạc vào xứ thần tiên"

- Thành phố quốc tế Songdo
Ba tác phẩm điêu khắc độc đáo hình cái bát tượng trưng cho bầu trời (sân bay), biển (cảng) và trái đất (mạng lưới giao thông) của Incheon cũng như Songdo (thương mại), Cheongna (giải trí) và Yeongjong (phân phối). Đặc biệt, cảnh đêm ở đây rất đẹp, thường được dùng làm trường quay cho những ca khúc nổi tiếng của các ngôi sao Hàn Quốc, như Bi (Rain).
- Hố bùn Ganghwa
Các đầm lầy ven biển phía nam tỉnh Ganghwa được xem là một trong 5 bãi bùn lớn nhất thế giới, với mực nước thay đổi khoảng 7,3 mét khi thủy triền lên xuống. Ganghwa là hố bùn đại diện cho môi trường sinh thái ở Incheon. Nó mang vẻ đẹp hài hòa giữa các hố bùn và các trò chơi trẻ em.
- Cầu Incheon
Bắt ngang qua bờ biển Incheon, nối liền sân bay tốc hành quốc tế Incheon và sân bay tốc hành Gyeongin II. Chẳng những thế, hiện nay cầu Incheon còn nối liền sân bay quốc tế Incheon với thành phố quốc tế Songdo. Cầu Incheon là trung tâm Đông Bắc Á, cũng là đầu mối quan trọng của Hàn Quốc. Cầu Incheon là cầu dài nhất ở Hàn Quốc với tổng chiều dài lên đến 18.248km. Hình dáng như một con tàu lượn mạnh mẽ lao về phía trước. Ngoài ra, cầu Incheon được tạp chí Xây dựng Anh chọn là một trong 10 kiến trúc tuyệt vời nhất trên thế giới vào ngày 08.12.2005, và đã được Euromoney trao giải thưởng danh giá Giao thông trong khu vực Châu Á - Thái Bình Dương vào năm 2006.

- Hoàng hôn trên biển Eurwang
Khi mặt trời lặn dần dưới làn nước xanh biếc, ánh sáng nhạt màu phủ cả vùng biển Eurwang, khiến ai nhìn vào cũng bồi hồi xao xuyến. Có nhiều tảng đá hình thù kì lạ ẩn khuất trong khu rừng xanh mướt, cảnh sắc hài hòa như một bức họa thiên nhiên. Ở đây, du khách có thể ngắm cảnh hoàng hôn cùng với gia đình, bè bạn và người yêu.
- Đỉnh núi Bijo ở đảo Deokjeok
Bijo cao 292 mét so với mực nước biển, quanh năm được bao phủ bởi một rừng thông hàng trăm năm tuổi. Dọc theo sườn núi khoảng 7km là nơi dành cho những ai yêu thích cảnh non nước. Không khí nơi này rất tốt cho sức khỏe. Hơn nữa, không một bờ biển nào có thể sánh bằng vẻ đẹp hùng vĩ của quần đảo Deokjeok khi nhìn từ đỉnh Bijo.
- Vách đá Seondan Buwui ở đảo Baega
Vách đá Seodan Buwui là minh chứng cho một tình yêu ngang trái giữa hai anh em có chung dòng máu. Họ yêu nhau tha thiết, nhưng mụ phù thủy ác độc đã chia rẽ đôi uyên ương. Đến cuối cùng, cả ba người đều bị Thiên Lôi đánh chết. Từ đó xuất hiện một hòn đá màu đỏ mọc lên giữa biển khơi khi sét giáng xuống. Tùy vào góc độ nhìn mà ta có thể thấy đó là 2 hay 3 hòn đá.
- Vách đá Bun Bawui ở đảo Socheong
Vách đá này có hình dạng như khuôn mặt của một người phụ nữ. Thường được gọi là Woltti, vì thực tế trông nó giống như một tảng băng trắng phủ đầy ánh trăng. Vào những ngày cuối tháng, vách đá là ngọn hải đăng dẫn đường cho nhiều tàu bè cập bến. Ngoài ra, vách đá còn là điểm du lịch thu hút nhiều khách tham quan ghé đảo Socheongdo. Vách đá này có nhiều hòn đá nhỏ, chúng dường như phát sáng mỗi khi trời chiều.
- Bumujin ở đảo Baengnyeong
Tên gọi này bắt nguồn từ hội nghị của các vị tướng lĩnh, là ngôi nhà của hải cẩu và chim bói cá, hay còn được gọi là sông Haegeum ở bờ biển phía tây. Dumujin vẫn luôn tự hào về quang cảnh tuyệt đẹp nơi đây. Không còn gì tuyệt hơn khi nhắm mắt lại và nghiêng tai lắng nghe tiếng sóng biển rì rào.
* III. Ẩm thực*
- Bandaengihoe (Sashimi cá mắt tráo)
Cùng với món cua xanh, Sashimi cá mắt tráo là một trong những món ăn phổ biến nhất tại Incheon. Ở Hàn Quốc, những ai ưa giận dữ đều bị gọi là Bandaengi, cho nên món Sashimi làm từ cá mắt tráo cũng được đặt tên là Bandaengi, vì cá mắt tráo rất dữ, dân chày phải đợi cá mắt tráo chết trong lưới mới dám bắt ra. Nhờ hương vị đặc biệt khi ướp chung với muối, Bandaengi đã trở thành món ăn hoàng gia, chỉ có hoàng đế mới được phép dùng. Theo Nanjungilgi, tướng quân Yi Sunsin đã gửi Bandaengi ướp muối cho mẫu thân của mình để tỏ lòng hiếu thảo     hướng dẫn lộ trình tham quan Seoul

- Kkotgetang (Cua xanh luộc)
Thịt cua xanh chỉ ngon nhất khi được bắt vào tháng sáu, cũng là lúc thu hoạch lúa mì. Vì tháng sáu là thời điểm cua xanh sinh sản, trọng lượng của chúng đạt đến mức cao nhất. Bụng đỏ, vỏ cứng và bọc trứng màu vàng chính là loại cua ngon nhất.
- Jjolmyeo (Mì lạnh sốt ớt)
Món ăn này có xuất xứ từ công ty sản xuất mì sợi Gwangsinjemyeon năm 1970. Sau một thời gian, họ đã tìm ra phương pháp làm sợi mì dày hơn bình thường và quyết định đưa nó vào món mì lạnh Hàn Quốc. Nhưng do một số sai sót trong khâu chế biến, từ sợi mì dày người ta lại tìm ra được một loại mì mới, đó là Jjolmyeon.
- Jajangmyeon (Mì tương đen)
Mặc dù Jajangmyeon được xem là món ăn Trung Hoa, nhưng khi du nhập sang Hàn Quốc thì nó đã mang một hương vị khác, tên là Jakjangmyeon hay Chaojangmen, bắt nguồn từ khu phố người Hoa ở Incheon. Khi cảng Incheon được khánh thành vào năm 1883, nhiều công nhân ở Sơn Đông, Trung Quốc đã di cư đến Incheon để làm việc. Họ thường trộn mì với tương đen để ăn trưa. Khi khu phố người Hoa mở ra, những công nhân định cư ở đây đã chung tay sản xuất Jajangmyeon cho phù hợp với khẩu vị của người Hàn Quốc, gồm có mì, rau và thịt. Không rõ ai đã sáng chế ra món ăn này, nhưng tên của nó được nhà hàng Gonghwanchun sử dụng vào năm 1905 tại khu phố người Hoa (Junggun, Incheon). Ngoài các món ăn của người Hoa thì nhà hàng Trung Quốc vẫn phục vụ Jajangmyeon ở Hàn Quốc...
- Multeombeongitang (Cá nhám chưng tương)
Đây là vùng có loài cá nhám dẹp sinh sống. Trước năm 1960, ngư dân thường ném cá nhám trở về biển mỗi khi bắt được chúng, vì hình dạng của chúng rất xấu xí. Nhưng sau đó ngư dân đã phát hiện ra loài cá này có nhiều công dụng đặc biệt khi làm thức ăn thì số phận của cá nhám đã thay đổi. Công nhân gần nhà ga Dongincheo rất thích ăn cá nhám hầm, vì giá cả rất bình dân. Về sau, các nhà hàng ở Yonghyeon-dong đã bắt đầu phục vụ món cá này, khiến nó trở nên phổ biến hơn ở Incheon.
- Nơi sản xuất Haenorang
Haenorang là một thương hiệu bình dân đối với những công nhân lao động chân tay cũng như nhiều khách du lịch trong nước và quốc tế. Nhờ nhân sâm Ganghwa, gạo (sản xuất tại đảo Ganghwado) và khoai lang mà Haenorang đã trở thành món ăn phổ biến cho khách du lịch. Vỏ bánh Haenorang rất mềm, bên trong là nhân sâm và khoai lang, được gói kín bởi giấy bọc, rất tốt cho sức khỏe.
*Khoai lang để làm nhân bánh Haenorang thường được trồng ở nơi có nhiều ánh sáng mặt trời.

*IV. Chỗ ở*
Khách sạn Thiên đường Incheon     82-32-762-5181     welcome to paradisehotel
Khách sạn chính Hyatt     82-32-745-1234     ::: HYATT REGENCY INCHEON HOTEL(KOR) :::
Khách sạn hàng đầu miền Tây sân bay Incheon     82-32-743-1000     :: � 스트웨스턴 프리미어 인천에어포트호텔 :: Best Western Premier Incheon Airport Hotel
Khách sạn công viên cảng     82-32-770-9500     http://www.harborparkhotel.com/
Khách sạn Sheraton     82-32-835-1000     http://www.sheratonincheon.com/index/index.asp
Khách sạn Nguyệt Dương Ramada Songdo     82-32-832-2000     ::: RAMADA SONGDO :::
Khách sạn hàng đầu miền Tây công viên Sondo     82-32-210-7000     ::: � 스트웨스턴 프리미어 송도파크호텔 ::: 방문하� 것을 환영합니다 :::
Khách sạn hàng đầu Benikea cầu Songdo     82-32-210-3000     http://www.harborparkhotel.com/
Khách sạn du lịch hoàng gia     82-32-421-3300     http://www.royalhotel.co.kr/

*V. Phương tiện đi lại

Tuyến đường đến trạm cuối (Từ Seoul)*
Xe điện ngầm 
※ Từ trạm Tòa thị chính (khoảng 90 phút)     Dừng tại trạm Công viên trung tâm (tuyến Incheon số 1)
※ Từ sân bay quốc tế Incheon (khoảng 80 phút)     Đường sắt sân bay
Sân bay quốc tế Incheon đi theo tuyến số 1 tại trạm xe điện ngầm Gyeyang ở Công viên trung tâm

*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Hướng dẫn lộ trình tham quan Busan* 



*I. Hướng dẫn lộ trình*

Ngày 1
Chợ Jagalchi (hoặc chợ Gukje) → Phố văn hóa (BIFF) → Công viên Yongdusan → Cửa hàng bách hóa Lotte (chi nhánh Gwangbok) → Hướng dẫn đặt phòng

Ngày 2
Cửa hàng miễn thuế →  Phố y tế Seomyeon

Mua sắm ở Busan

Ngày 1
Bãi biển Haeundae, đảo Dongbaek, tòa nhà Nurimaru → Thủy cung Busan → Phố mua sắm Shinsegae ở thành phố Centum → Buffet du thuyền 'Tiffany 21' (Bãi biển Haeundae, đảo Dongbaek) → Hướng dẫn đặt phòng

Ngày 2
Phố y tế Seomyeon
*II. Tham quan*
- Chợ Jagalchi
Chợ Jagalchi là nơi rất nổi tiếng đối với du khách Hàn Quốc và quốc tế mỗi khi đến Busan. Du khách sẽ được hòa mình vào bầu không khí nhộn nhịp của chợ cá truyền thống với các cô bán hàng nói giọng địa phương. Có rất nhiều loại hải sản được dùng thử như Sashimi, cá chình biển
- Quảng trường BIFF
Là nơi tổ chức liên hoan phim quốc tế Pusan, xung quanh quảng trường BIFF có nhiều rạp chiếu phim. Rất nhiều poster của các diễn viên và đạo diễn nổi tiếng được treo ở đây. Gần quảng trường là khu phố nổi tiếng về ẩm thực. Du khách có thể thấy rất nhiều người đang ngồi thưởng thức các món ăn nhanh ở ven đường. Trong số nhiều loại thức ăn bán ở đây có cả Sundae (xúc xích đỏ Hàn Quốc), Japchae (mì ly xào với thịt xắt nhỏ và rau), Chungmu-gimbap (cơm cuộn kim chi với rong biển), cá Kebob phi lê hấp, Buchujeon (bánh với rau thơm Hàn Quốc), Ojingeo-muchim (mực cay), và Ssiat-hotteok (bánh xếp đường nâu và các loại hạt).
- Công viên Yongdusan
Cái tên Yongdusan bắt nguồn từ hình ảnh đầu rồng bay lên khỏi mặt biển. Đứng trên đỉnh tháp Busan ở công viên, du khách sẽ được nhìn thấy toàn bộ trung tâm thành phố Busan xinh đẹp. Ban ngày, du khách có thể nhìn thấy cảnh biển, thuyền đánh cá. Khi đêm xuống, du khách lại được chiêm ngưỡng cảnh đêm tuyệt mỹ nơi đây. Công viên còn có tượng đài tướng quân Yi Sun Sin, Tháp cách mạng 19/4, Đồng hồ hoa, Tháp Yongtap, Chuông nhân dân và một viện bảo tàng. 
- Bãi biển Haeundae
Bãi biển Haeundae là một trong những nơi nổi tiếng nhất Hàn Quốc. Gần bãi biển là đảo Dongbaek với rất nhiều hoa trà và cây thông. Nhiều du khách đến thăm đảo chỉ vì muốn đi bộ dưới tàng cây và ngắm nhìn cảnh biển. Haeun chính là tên hiệu của học giả Choi Chi Won. Đảo Dongbaek dựng tượng ông cùng với nàng tiên cá để tưởng niệm
- Tòa nhà Nurimaru APEC Busan
Là nơi tổ chức Hội nghị thượng đỉnh APEC năm 2005. Đây là hình ảnh hiện đại của làng cổ truyền Hàn Quốc. Các mái vòm uốn cong truyền thống phối hợp với phong cách hiện đại chính là nét độc đáo của tòa nhà này. Du khách có thể nhìn thấy trọn vẹn cảnh biển từ nơi đây.
- Cửa hàng bách hóa Shinsegae ở thành phố Centum
Đây là cửa hàng bách hóa lớn nhất được ghi nhận vào kỷ lục Gninness thế giới. Ở đây có nhiều khu tham quan mua sắm, sân trượt băng, phòng chiếu phim, sân golf, các trung tâm spa và một cửa hàng rất lớn dưới tầng hầm. Rạp chiếu phim có đến 3.200 chỗ ngồi với 16 màn hình IMAX. Các trung tâm Spa có phòng mát xa bằng máy, phòng tắm hơi giúp du khách thư giãn.
- Taejongdae
Oryukdo và Taejongdae là hai danh lam thắng cảnh ven biển ở Busan, hình thành từ sự bào mòn của sóng biển, và là một bức tranh hoàn hảo với vách đá dựng đứng, hàng cây xanh mát rì rào bên sóng biển. Thuật ngữ 'Taejongdae' bắt nguồn từ sự kiện hoàng đế Taejong đến đây tham gia buổi săn bắn. Từ đài quan sát, khi thời tiết tốt, du khách có thể nhìn thấy đảo Tsushima ở Nhật Bản. Nhờ vào lịch sử hình thành và hệ sinh thái tự nhiên, Taejongdae được công nhận là di tích Busan số 28 và thắng cảnh quốc gia vào ngày 01.11.2005.
- Chợ Gukje
Đây là một trong những khu chợ lớn nhất ở Hàn Quốc về số lượng tiêu thụ. Chợ "chồm hổm" là biểu tượng đặc trưng tại Busan, bắt đầu mua bán quanh khu Sinchang-dong vào năm 1945 sau khi Hàn Quốc thoát khỏi ách đô hộ của Nhật Bản. Chợ Gukje còn được gọi là chợ Dotdaegi hoặc chợ Dotttaegi theo tiếng địa phương. Vì chợ có đủ mọi hàng hóa trong nước và ngoài nước nên khách hàng thường mua với số lượng lớn.
- Hồ cá Busan
Là một hồ cá có tầm cỡ thế giới, hồ cá Busan được làm từ những chiếc xe ô tô. Nó thường xuất hiện troên các bộ phim truyền hình Hàn Quốc, như phim Ngày tươi đẹp. Có hơn 40 khu vực được xây dựng theo chủ đề, gồm bể chính với công suất 3.000 tấn, các bể san hô cao 7 mét và đường hầm dài trên 80 mét với các loại cá đầy màu sắc, mô phỏng theo bể bơi Touch, du khách có thể chạm vào sinh vật biển với hội trường triển lãm rái cá, hội trường triển lãm chim cánh cụt, hội trường sinh vật nước sâu, hội trường sinh vật rừng nhiệt đới. Nơi đây có đến 35.0000 động vật biển (hơn 250 loài khác nhau).
- Phà Mipo
Mipo là một cảng nhỏ ở phía đông bãi biển Haeundae. Ở đây có bến phà để chở hành khách đến bãi biển Haeundae, đảo Dongbaek và Igidae (các điểm danh lam thắng cảnh ở Nam-gu), Sinseondae (là nơi dạo chơi của các tiên nữ trong truyền thuyết); đảo Oryukdo là biểu tượng của Busan, mất khoảng một giờ để đến đó. Vào buổi tối, phà đưa du khách đến ngắm cảnh đêm của Busan như cầu Gwangan, tòa nhà Nurimaru APEC và đảo Orykdo. Góp phần không nhỏ vào chuyến tham quan thú vị chính là bầy hải âu luôn bay theo con tàu chở khách qua biển.
- Bãi biển Songdo
Biển Sonngdo nằm ở Seo-gu, Busan. Đây là bãi biển đầu tiên của Hàn Quốc, được đặt tên theo những cây thông sinh trưởng trên đảo Geobukseom bên phải bãi biển. Trong thời kỳ Nhật cầm quyền, người Nhật Bản đã xây dựng công ty Yuwon, khu nghỉ dưỡng và bãi biển tại Songdo. Cho nên đây là bãi biển đầu tiên ở Hàn Quốc, có hình dáng như cá voi khổng lồ
- Suối nước nóng Dongnae
Du khách có thể tìm thấy con đường suối nước nóng sau năm phút đi từ ga Oncheonjang (xe điện ngầm số 1). Quanh khách sạn Nongshim có rất nhiều phòng trọ và cơ sở suối nước nóng gồm Heosimcheong (khoảng 3.000 khách), di tích lịch sử Nokcheontang, Jeiltang, Geumcheontang và Hyndaetang. Các suối nước nóng cũng gần với các nơi tham quan khác như công viên Geumgang, vườn thực vật và nhiều khu vui chơi thú vị khác. Nhiều du khách sau khi tham quan núi Geumjeongsan đều dừng ở suối nước nóng để nghỉ ngơi thư giãn. Nước có độ kiềm thấp, giàu magie và các ion clo, hiệu quả cho việc hỗ trợ điều trị các chứng đau dây thần kinh, bệnh ngoài da, bệnh phụ nữ và các bệnh về dạ dày. Trong những năm gần đây, lợi ích từ việc tắm suối nước nóng Dongnae đã trở nên vô cùng nổi tiếng.     hướng dẫn lộ trình tham quan Busan
- Nghĩa trang tưởng niệm Liên hiệp quốc
Công viên là nghĩa trang duy nhất trên thế giới dành cho đội quân Liên hiệp quốc, được thành lập để tưởng nhớ những chiến sĩ đã hy sinh vì hòa bình và tự do của thế giới. Sau chiến tranh Hàn Quốc một năm, các lực lượng đồng minh của Liên hiệp quốc đã bắt đầu xây dựng dựng nghĩa trang vào tháng 1/1951 và hoàn thành vào tháng 4 trong năm đó. Số tàn binh của phe đồng minh bị chôn vùi ở Gaeseong, Incheon, Daejeon, Daegu, Miryang, và Masan cũng được dời về nghĩa trang. Tháng 11/1955, quốc hội Hàn Quốc tặng nghĩa trang cho Liên hiệp quốc để tưởng niệm đội quân Liên hiệp quốc và đưa ra nghị quyết xác định tính thiêng liêng của nơi này. Quyết định của Hàn Quốc đã được đại hội đồng Liên hiệp quốc đồng ý thông qua nghị quyết số 977(x)
- Bảo tàng Busan
Bảo tàng tái hiện lại lịch sử Busan từ thời tiền sử đến thời Tam Quốc, triều đại Chosun và hiện nay. Ngoài việc khai quật di tích địa phương, bảo tàng còn có các chương trình khác về văn hoá truyền thống và dân gian cho du khách.
* III. Ẩm thực*
- Seolleongtang (Súp sữa đặc với xương bò)
Nằm ở giữa Nampo-dong và Busan, nơi đây nổi tiếng phục vụ  Seolleongtang rất ngon. Nhà hàng thường sử dụng thịt bò Hàn Quốc đắt tiền. Hàng năm, nơi này thu hút một lượng lớn lượt khách du lịch.
* Giới thiệu nhà hàng
Seoul Kkakdugi: 82-51-245-3950
- Pajeon (Bánh xèo hành xanh)
Dongnae Halmae Pajeon được đề cử là nhà hàng phục vụ món ăn bình dân đầu tiên tại Busan. Với hơn 70 năm hoạt động, trải qua 4 thế hệ, nhà hàng vẫn không ngừng cung cấp Pajeon ngon tuyệt. Pajeon được chế biến từ bột gạo và sẽ ngon hơn nếu dùng chung với tương ớt đỏ pha giấm.
* Giới thiệu nhà hàng
Dongnae Halmae Pajeon: 82-51-552-0791
- Geumsu Bokguk (Súp cá nóc nấu với cải xoong và giá dâu)
Mở cửa vào năm 1970, những năm qua, nhà hàng đã cung cấp cho thực khách nhiều món ăn đa dạng về cá nóc bao gồm Ttukbaegi-bokguk. Là một trong những nhà hàng nổi tiếng về các món ăn chế biến từ cá nóc, vì vậy nhà hàng chỉ sử dụng những nguyên liệu có chất lượng tốt nhất để chế biến.
* Giới thiệu nhà hàng
Geumsu Bokguk: 82-51-742-3600
- Bulgogi Galbi
Món ăn này được làm từ thịt bò thượng hạng ướp gia vị và nướng. Có rất nhiều nhà hàng ở Busan chuyên về Bulgogi và thực khách có thể dễ dàng tìm thấy.
* Giới thiệu nhà hàng
Haeundae Amso Galbi: 82-51-746-3333
Janggunseong Sutbul Galbi: 82-51-231-3392
Mokjangwon: 82-51-404-5000
Madangjip: 82-51-806-8602~3
Samiheon: 82-51-819-6677
- Ẩm thực Trung Quốc
Busan là khu phố Hoa, còn được gọi là đường Thượng Hải. Con đường có rất nhiều nhà hàng tự hào là phố ẩm thực Trung Quốc.
* Giới thiệu nhà hàng
Sahaebang: 82-51-245-7303
Gaehwa: 82-51-245-6204
Hwagyo Daebanjeom: 82-51-442-56576
Yeonguiru: 82-51-254-5501
Ilpumhyang: 82-51-467-1016
Jangchunbang: 82-51-467-5820
Hongseongbang: 82-51-467-5398
Mingju: 82-51-612-6634
Amisan: 82-51-747-0131
- Món ăn tự chọn
Du khách có thể lựa chọn món ăn yêu thích của mình cũng là một điều thú vị tại đây. Đồng thời ở Busan có nhiều nhà hàng tự chọn rất nổi tiếng.
* Giới thiệu nhà hàng
Oase Buffet: 82-51-248-7777
The Party Premium: 82-51-744-7711
D'maris: 82-51-701-6900
Todai (Centum City Branch): 82-51-731-7000
*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## quynhhuong89

*Hướng dẫn lộ trình tham quan Chungcheongnam-do* 



*I. Hướng dẫn lộ trình*


Ngày 1
Rừng tự nhiên trên đảo Anmyon-do (Taean) → Làng truyền thống Asan Oeam → Chùa Magoksa ở Gongju (Du lịch tại chùa)

Ngày 2
Văn hóa đa dạng Baekje ở Buyeo → Cánh đồng lau sậy Sinseong ở Seocheon → Hội trường bùn Boryeong
*II. Tham quan*
- Taean - Rừng tự nhiên Taean trên đảo Anmyon-do
Rừng cây tươi tốt khoảng 50 - 80 năm lịch sử này là một cơ sở nhân giống thực vật và là môi trường sống của cây tán lá Lồng Đèn quý hiếm đang được bảo vệ. Tại đây, du khách không chỉ được ngắm nhìn cây cối mà còn được chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của vùng biển Anmyeon-do. Rừng cũng là nơi diễn ra các buổi cắm trại, đặt đài thiên văn, làm vườn ươm cây, thuận lợi để luyện tập thể dục và bố trí triển lãm lâm sản.
- Asan - Làng dân tộc Oeam
Được công nhận như là Tư liệu Dân gian Quan trọng vào năm 2000, làng dân tộc bảo tồn được những ngôi nhà truyền thống của giới quý tộc ngày xưa với bánh xe quay nước, đá cối xay, cối xay guồng. Làng còn thực hiện các chương trình thủ công khác nhau cho du khách như làm bánh gạo và khắc cột truyền thống.
- Gongju -Chùa Magoksa
Nằm ở vùng ngoại ô của núi Taehwasan (Sagok-myeon, Gongju), chùa là đền thờ thuộc nhánh thứ 6 theo giáo lý Jogye nhà Phật.  Với bề bày lịch sử, ngôi đền là tài sản văn hóa quý giá bao gồm Chùa năm tầng (Bảo vật quốc gia số 799), Sảnh đường Yeongsanjeon (Bảo vật quốc gia số 800), Sảnh đường Daeungbojeon (Bảo vật quốc gia số 801) và Sảnh đường Daegwanbojeon (Bảo vật quốc gia 802). Ngoài ra chùa còn cung cấp các dịch vụ Phật giáo cùng với phương pháp suy niệm dành cho du khách. Rừng thông ở đây là một địa điểm lý tưởng để đi dạo với bầu không khí yên tĩnh và trong lành.
- Buyeo - Khu phức hợp Văn hóa Baekje
Nằm ở Hapjeong-ri, Gyuam-myeon, Buyeo, khu phức hợp văn hóa này được thiết kế nhằm tái hiện lại bề dày lịch sử của Baekje. Tiện nghi của khu phức hợp phải kể đến là hội trường Văn hóa và Lịch sử Baekje, Làng Sáng Lập, Làng Cung Điện Hoàng Gia, Làng dân tộc truyền thống, Cơ sở thể dục thể thao truyền thống, nghĩa trang, bãi đậu xe và quán cafe. Khu phức hợp này còn có trường Đại học Di sản Văn hóa Quốc gia Hàn Quốc và Cơ sở khách sạn sang trọng.
- Seocheo - Cánh đồng sậy Sinseong-ri
Với rừng sậy tuyệt đẹp kết hợp cùng con sông Geumgang huyền diệu, cánh đồng này đã trở nên nổi tiếng với nhiều du khách gần xa. Vẻ đẹp hoàn hảo của cánh đồng sậy khổng lồ còn được bổ sung thêm màu xanh trong của bầu trời trên cao. Đây là nơi từng xuất hiện trong các bộ phim bom tấn của Hàn Quốc, JSA, và cũng là địa điểm lý tưởng để chụp ảnh. Tổ chức Du lịch Hàn Quốc cũng công nhận đây là nơi nghiên cứu về thiên nhiên tốt nhất.
- Boryeong - Hội trường bùn
Nằm tại bãi biển Deacheon, hội trường có thể chứa đến 460 du khách. Tầng đầu tiên của hội trường dành riêng cho nam giới trong khi tầng hai được thiết kế dành cho phái nữ và triễn lãm. Du khách có thể xoa bóp với bùn, tắm và chăm sóc da bằng bùn có kèm liệu pháp ướp hương. Đối với việc chăm sóc sức khỏe và sắc đẹp thì không có nơi nào tốt hơn hội trường bùn. Nơi này rất có sức hấp dẫn đối với những du khách quốc tế.
*III. Ẩm thực*
- Taean - Baksok Milguk Nakji (Mì nấu với bầu và bạch tuộc)
Đây là một món ăn địa phương phổ biến được chế biến bằng cách dùng bạch tuộc làm nguyên liệu chính. Nó còn được xem là món ăn thích hợp nhất trong mùa hè oi bức. Bạch tuộc được đánh bắt xung quanh Taean đặc biệt rất mềm, kết hợp với quả bầu càng khiến món ăn thêm đậm đà. Hương vị giản đơn của món canh hòa quyện vào sợi mì khiến du khách vui vẻkhó tả khi thưởng thức.
Giới thiệu nhà hàng:
Thông tin chi tiết, liên hệ Tổ chức Văn hóa và Du lịch, văn phòng Buyeo (82-41-830-2241)
- Taean  Ureok Jeotguk Jjigae (Món sò hầm)
Sò hầm là một món ăn địa phương phổ biến vào mùa thu. Sò được sấy khô và luộc trong nước gạo. Vị mặn của sò hòa quyện vào nước gạo tạo nên hương vị đặc biệt, chỉ có trong ẩm thực địa phương.
Giới thiệu nhà hàng:
Thông tin chi tiết, liên hệ Tổ chức Văn hóa và Du lịch, văn phòng Buyeo (82-41-830-2241)
- Gongju - Gongju Janggukbap (Cơm trộn súp)
Đây là một món ăn địa phương cực kỳ phổ biến trong những năm 1920 ở trung tâm thành phố Gongju. Một loạt các nhà hàng gần cầu Daetong (Jemincheon, Gongju) vào những năm 1920 đã cùng kiến tạo khu phố món Gukbap. Mặc dù khu phố đã không còn và được thay thế bằng các nhà hàng lớn, sang trọng nhưng cơm trộn súp vẫn là một món được yêu thích ở Gongju.
Thông tin chi tiết vui lòng gọi đến Tổ chức Văn hóa và Thể thao, Văn phòng thành phố Gongju (041-840-8371)
Giới thiệu nhà hàng:
Thông tin chi tiết, liên hệ Tổ chức Văn hóa và Du lịch, Văn phòng Buyeo (82-41-830-2241)     
- Buyeo - Yeonyipbap (Cơm lá sen)
Được sáng chế vào năm 634 (trong suốt triều đại của vua Mujong, thời Baekje), khu Gungnamji thuộc Buyeo là khu vườn nhân tạo đầu tiên ở Hàn Quốc. Buyeo luôn tự hào là nơi có hoa sen nở rộ mỗi đợt hè sang. Theo những tài liệu nghiên cứu về y học, sen giúp tăng cường thể lực và giảm bớt ưu phiền cho con người, ngăn ngừa bệnh tật, kéo dài tuổi thọ. Đây là món ăn chủ yếu của nhà chùa, vì sen mang lại niềm an lạc và phục hồi chức năng của các cơ quan trong cơ thể con người. Không có gì thắc mắc khi món ăn này đã trở thành một món  thay thế lành mạnh trong bữa ăn của những người trí thức.
Giới thiệu nhà hàng:
Thông tin chi tiết, liên hệ Tổ chức Văn hóa và Du lịch, Văn phòng Buyeo (82-41-830-2241)

*Nguồn ThongTinHanQuoc.com*

----------


## shrimp

Giá như xin được 1 suất sang Hàn thì thích quá

----------


## jimmytravel10

du lịch hè 2013 cùng công ty du lich Thái Dương
Đi du xuân, du lịch nghỉ dưỡng, nghỉ hè, tuần trang mật...hãy lên kế hoạch đi du lịch cùng du lịch RAC Travel. Các điểm du lịch nóng trong năm 2013 là:

1.Du lịch Nha Trang:

Biển Nha Trang luôn là một địa điểm ưa thích của khách du lịch trong kỳ nghỉ, trang mật...Sở hữu luồng khí hậu nhiệt đới chịu ảnh hưởng của đại dương vì thế nơi đây rất mát mẻ mặc dù ngoài Bắc đang rét lạnh. Hơn nữa nơi đây không bao giờ có bão vì bảo vệ nha trang có rất nhiều đảo lớn nhỏ bao quanh. Và chính những hòn đảo này chính là điểm nhấn chính cho du khách khi đi du lịch tại nha trang.

2. Du lịch Phú Quốc:

Phú Quốc là một hòn đảo nằm ở phía Nam Việt Nam. Nơi đây vẫn rất còn hoang sơ do ít bị con người khai thác. Cho nên đây là một trong những danh lam thắng cảnh của Việt Nam. Những cặp tình nhân đến đây để chụp ảnh lưu niệm, bãi cát trắng trải dài cùng với hàng dừa xanh. Đối với những người muốn xa chốn thành thị ồn ào thì đây chính là nơi thiên đường để nghỉ dưỡng.

3. Du lịch Đà Lạt:

Đà lạt thành phố của sương mù, của mộng mơ và những bài hát trữ tình. Nói đến Đà Lạt không thể không nói đến khí hậu nơi đây, nằm ở độ cao 1500m so với mực nước biển nên thời tiết trên đây rất dễ chịu. Quanh năm nhiệt độ trung bình chỉ ở khoảng 17oC. Do thời tiết lạnh nên sáng sớm ở Đà lạt thường có những đợt sương mù bao phủ cả thành phố càng làm thêm chất mộng mơ cho nơi đây. Đồi thông hai mộ, hồ Tuyền Lâm, chợ Đà Lạt ... là những danh lam thắng cảnh tại thành phố trên cao nghuyên này.

4. Du lịch Mũi Né:
Mũi Né là một địa danh du lịch nổi tiếng ở Phan Thiết - Bình Thuận. Nói đến Mũi Né chúng ta có thể biết đến những dải cồn cát cao bao quanh bờ biển.Tại đây các bạn có thể chơi các môn thể thao như lướt ván, lướt sóng, lặn xuống biển ngắm san hô hay ăn những món ăn thơm ngon của vùng biển này.

Bên cạnh các tour du lịch trong nước Công ty du lịch Thái Dương còn có các tour du lịch nước ngoài như Thái lan, Campuchia, MaCao, Hàn Quốc, Nhật Bản...Các bạn có thể gọi cho chúng tôi theo số 093 277 9 703 để nắm bắt được lộ trình cũng như phải chuẩn bị những gì trước khi đi du lịch ở nước ngoài.

Một số bài tham khảo về du lịch Thái Lan, du lịch Campuchia, Du lịch Singapore...

CÔNG TY TNHH MTV DU LỊCH THÁI DƯƠNG - RAC Travel
Địa chỉ: 268 Cộng Hòa, F13, Quận Tân Bình, Tp Hồ Chí Minh, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: (+84) 08 62746427 // 08.66 846427
Fax: 
Website:www.ractravel.net - Email: ractravel@yahoo.com

----------


## halonggalaxy

Chuẩn bị xong tư trang hành lý sang Hàn chơi rồi, cuối cùng lại chưa có tiền thế mới chán  :Yahoo!:

----------


## huuloc

dạo này tình hình hàn quốc và triều tiên căng thẳng lắm. đùng 1 cái tụi ấy đánh nhau là chạy về việt nam không kịp đau

----------


## lebachanhtruc

Nếu có thẻ ISIC trên tay bạn sẽ được:
+ Giảm ngay 7,400 won = 145.000 VND khi đi di chuyền bằng tàu điện với vé express train (ko dừng bất cứ trạm nào trong 10 trạm) từ Incheon International Airport về Seoul với quảng đường khoảng 45 KM + giảm 20% khi mua KR PASS - Korea Railroad (giống như passport để đi tất cả các tuyến xe của KORAIL ( trừ tuyến dành riêng cho đoàn khách du lịch và tau điện ngầm) Vd: vé cho 10 ngày sử dụng giảm từ 194,400 won xuống còn 140,000 won, tương đương giảm 1 triệu VND. 
+ Giảm 10% vé vào cổng khu công viên chủ đề lớn nhất Hàn Quốc Lotte World
+ Giảm ngay 10% khi sử dụng Citybus tại Seul
+ Có thể giảm đến 200 USD khi mua vé máy bay sang Hàn Quốc và ngược lại.
Và còn hàng ngàn ưu đãi về ăn uống, mua sắm khác tại Hàn Quốc, xem tại: http://www.isic.co.kr/newisic/10_english/localEC.jsp
=======================================
Để biết ISIC là gì và đặt mua thẻ ISIC, vui lòng xem tại: facebook.com/aoisic hoặc www.aoisic.tk

----------


## thaithuy.92

mình thích sang HÀN ngắm mí anh đẹp zai,,,hihi

----------

